# Riots



## espola (May 29, 2020)

It's probably a bad precedent that the killer cop was arrested the day after a crowd burned down his police station.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

*Riot - Singular
Riots - Plural

Def:*
*
Riot - 

1.
a violent disturbance of the peace by a crowd.

Riots -

2.*
*a violent disturbance of the peace by a crowd or crowds in multiple 
locations.





Had Sen Amy Klobuchar done her job when she was the prosecutor....
George Floyd would be ALIVE and Derek Chauvin would be in JAIL.....!*


----------



## Dominic (May 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Had Sen Amy Klobuchar done her job when she was the prosecutor....
> George Floyd would be ALIVE and Derek Chauvin would be in JAIL.....!*


Good point NoNo


----------



## espola (May 31, 2020)

Interesting picture --









						Black Protesters Who Want To Demonstrate Peacefully Are Calling Out White People Who Instigate Violence
					

"When we aren't asking people to destroy things in our name and people do it anyway, we know that this is something that's going to blow back on us," one black activist told BuzzFeed News.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Antifa’s American insurgency | Spectator USA
					

The killing of George Floyd in Minneapolis was merely a pre-text for radicals like antifa to push their ambitious insurgency




					t.co


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267049644560916480
Every one of us is entirely responsible for our own actions.


----------



## messy (May 31, 2020)

espola said:


> It's probably a bad precedent that the killer cop was arrested the day after a crowd burned down his police station.


Riots always work for a minute. Here they led to the arrest in MPLS.
In the rest of the country, people blow off steam and some reforms are typically achieved.
Without the white working class, you never see long-term change from these movements. 
White working class identifies with police.
I’m not judging, just pointing it out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267049644560916480
> Every one of us is entirely responsible for our own actions.


I guess Jeri curl juice is flammable, OH SHIT
Hilarious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess Jeri curl juice is flammable, OH SHIT
> Hilarious.


We reap what we sow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We reap what we sow.


Anyone throwing shit at cops, starting fires, destroying property or looting should be shot on sight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Case in point




__





						GRAPHIC WARNING: Man Reportedly Trying to Defend a Local Business Savagely Beaten By Rioters in Dallas
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

NYPD hit with Molotov cocktails by "peaceful protesters"
					

Throw away the key




					hotair.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone throwing shit at cops, starting fires, destroying property or looting should be shot on sight.


If marshal law is imposed that should be the protocol.
This rioting is not about the guy who got murdered by four cops.
Its a planned attack by domestic leftist insurgents, exacurbated by the three months of suspended civil rights.
The tension was palpable before the murder lit the match.
The media did the rest by pouring gasoline on the fire as usual.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

If we had a governor that had any balls, he would issue an order that as long as this rioting lasts, anyone is within their rights and exempt from prosecution for defending their life and property with deadly force.
That would end shit right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7361


They look scary.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If marshal law is imposed that should be the protocol.
> This rioting is not about the guy who got murdered by four cops.
> Its a planned attack by domestic leftist insurgents, exacurbated by the three months of suspended civil rights.
> The tension was palpable before the murder lit the match.
> The media did the rest by pouring gasoline on the fire as usual.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Maga hat caused this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267049712982437888


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Pay to play.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267151568316571649


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267135982828163072


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267098703816425473


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267091647042473985


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266844355148632064See the difference?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7363


Bernie Bro.
"If Bernie doesn't get the nomination, cities will burn"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2020)

A lot of anger out there. A lot of people that hate America are taking advantage of the outrage and protests. The extremes are out to divide and press their point. There is no one in charge nationally, at least not yet. Unlike the pandemic where there were some nationally recommended guidelines, on this its every state, city, neighborhood for themselves.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A lot of anger out there. A lot of people that hate America are taking advantage of the outrage and protests. The extremes are out to divide and press their point. There is no one in charge nationally, at least not yet. Unlike the pandemic where there were some nationally recommended guidelines, on this its every state, city, neighborhood for themselves.











						Pair of Brooklyn lawyers including Ivy League corporate attorney charged in Molotov cocktail attack on NYPD cruiser
					

Colinford Mattis, 32, a corporate lawyer and member of Community Board 5 in East New York, was charged along with fellow attorney Urooj Rahman




					t.co


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bernie Bro.
> "If Bernie doesn't get the nomination, cities will burn"


----------



## messy (May 31, 2020)

Nothin’ little Ricky hates worse than to see Nazi abuse.
You go, Ricky! 
Lychings never bothered you, did they?
How about the killings of Schwerner, Chaney and Goodman?
Do you even know who they are? Or don’t you read.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267135982828163072


Might be a teachable moment, the parents sure aren’t teaching except animal behavior.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Nothin’ little Ricky hates worse than to see Nazi abuse.
> You go, Ricky!
> Lychings never bothered you, did they?
> How about the killings of Schwerner, Chaney and Goodman?
> Do you even know who they are? Or don’t you read.


"yeah, but nazis!!"

(n a high pitched pre adolescent voice)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2020)

Where are those people who were protesting the lockdown? The ones armed to the teeth, dressed in fatigues and camo, the ones that stormed capital buildings? We need them now! They need to go help the police, they need to help protect businesses! All they gotta do is pose all tough like they did in the safety of state buildings and in the rough and tumble streets of Encinitas! Where are they?


----------



## messy (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "yeah, but nazis!!"
> 
> (n a high pitched pre adolescent voice)


It’s almost impossible not to know who those three individuals were, but your ignorance is boundless.
Congrats!


----------



## messy (May 31, 2020)

Look Joe! Your hero JR Smith pounding a vandal...









						J.R. Smith Beats The Hell Out of Alleged Car Vandalizer During L.A. Protests
					

NBA star J.R. Smith beat the living daylights out of a man who allegedly smashed his car window during the wild protests in L.A. ... and TMZ Sports has the video.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## espola (May 31, 2020)

I have been burdened with trying to get the most out of my free month of Netflix, so I am a little behind on the news.  How did MAGA Night at the White House work out?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2020)

espola said:


> I have been burdened with trying to get the most out of my free month of Netflix, so I am a little behind on the news.  How did MAGA Night at the White House work out?


The commander in chief is sheltering in place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2020)

Department of Safety Commissioner John Harrington said they are contact-tracing the arrested and added that an investigation is underway about white nationalist groups posting online to encourage their members to use the protests as a cover to create chaos.






						Minnesota Officials Link Arrested Looters to ‘White Supremacist’ Groups | Courthouse News Service
					

As Minneapolis underwent a fourth night of protests over the death of George Floyd, Minnesota…



					www.courthousenews.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Department of Safety Commissioner John Harrington said they are contact-tracing the arrested and added that an investigation is underway about white nationalist groups posting online to encourage their members to use the protests as a cover to create chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAKE NEWS.
Read the article. "outside agitators" aka ANTIFA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s almost impossible not to know who those three individuals were, but your ignorance is boundless.
> Congrats!


It was my impression of you.
Did I not do you justice?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7364


THIS is the problem right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where are those people who were protesting the lockdown? The ones armed to the teeth, dressed in fatigues and camo, the ones that stormed capital buildings? We need them now! They need to go help the police, they need to help protect businesses! All they gotta do is pose all tough like they did in the safety of state buildings and in the rough and tumble streets of Encinitas! Where are they?


They are in their own cities in their own states.
Why is it almost all liberal cities burning?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Look Joe! Your hero JR Smith pounding a vandal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too funny, do white boy mean what I think it do?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Martin Weissgerber – Useful Stooges
					






					usefulstooges.com
				




This is the guy seen paying people to riot.
I tried to post the commie in a video but youtube has scrubbed it, and anyone who tries to copy it will get another video by some old farm guy doing commentary on the video.


----------



## messy (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Martin Weissgerber – Useful Stooges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious. You really are not a fan of American history. Did you attend school or read books? Not your thing? Did your daddy teach you anything?


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> THIS is the problem right now.


This is too


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Hilarious. You really are not a fan of American history. Did you attend school or read books? Not your thing? Did your daddy teach you anything?


*Instead of proving you're a toilet bowl rimscum licker, why don't you*
*show the point you are failing to bring up.....
*
*Your Swiss cheese education is once again on full display for the forum...*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> This is too View attachment 7367



*5no's " Mystery " photo Theater....where he throws a flaming poop filled 
bag on someones porch and then runs like the pussy ass he is....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *5no's " Mystery " photo Theater....where he throws a flaming poop filled
> bag on someones porch and then runs like the pussy ass he is....*


----------



## messy (May 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7368


Wait, is that Nono?


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7368



*This is just too easy....." Messy " Financials Brother Bob the Knob just slow dripped*
*" Messy " Financials prized photo of the " Gun " he made in High school metal shop at*
*age 31............

You really should lay off the Chicken and Potatoes as a nightly snack....
COVID-19 loves to set up " shop " in Adipocytes...*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Wait, is that Nono?



*Oh my....you stepped on your own brothers flaming poop bag......
It's you " Messy " Financial......don't be so coy...just own it.
And lay off the Chicken and Potatoes....*


----------



## messy (May 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh my....you stepped on your own brothers flaming poop bag......
> It's you " Messy " Financial......don't be so coy...just own it.
> And lay off the Chicken and Potatoes....*


Fat dumb slob with a gun. Gotta be you. Could be Ricky, though.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> This is too View attachment 7367




This guy worked on the BS campaign. he's on video paying people to riot.
Whats the story behind your photo?
Im sincerely interested.

Since you said "this is too" I'll assume you agree that this antifa communist is a problem.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Fat dumb slob with a gun. Gotta be you. Could be Ricky, though.


*Nope....not me or Ricky you " Messy " Large man...*
*
I don't play with pop guns...nor do I have seismic readings on a brisk walk to the " Fridge "...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

This is pretty funny, this prick was for rioting before he was against it.








						Sports Writer Seemingly Cheers Minneapolis Burning During Riots. Now He’s Panicking As Riots Hit Close To Home. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Son of Minnesota’s attorney general: 'I hereby declare, officially, my support for ANTIFA'
					

The son of Minnesota Attorney General Keith Ellison tweeted on Sunday that he is declaring his support for Antifa after President Trump said that his administration would be declaring it a "Terrorist Organization."




					www.foxnews.com
				






			https://www.twincities.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/jmp-004-0080-Ellison-e1582243188863.jpg


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Son of Minnesota’s attorney general: 'I hereby declare, officially, my support for ANTIFA'
> 
> 
> The son of Minnesota Attorney General Keith Ellison tweeted on Sunday that he is declaring his support for Antifa after President Trump said that his administration would be declaring it a "Terrorist Organization."
> ...


Isn't that nice.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nope....not me or Ricky you " Messy " Large man...*
> 
> *I don't play with pop guns...nor do I have seismic readings on a brisk walk to the " Fridge "...*


Im no lard ass.
I can promise you that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Big-city Dems who had imposed strict coronavirus lockdowns now let George Floyd rioters flout rules
					

The coronavirus lockdown is seemingly down and out, as many Democrats in charge of big cities -- including several who once insisted on strict quarantine measures -- line up to champion the nationwide mass demonstrations over the in-custody death of George Floyd, sans social distancing.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Isn't that nice.


*I'm " pretty pretty pretty " sure the Governors Daughter and Ilhan Omar's Daughter are also 
ANTIFA loyalists and Criminal Operatives......*










						Ilhan Omar's daughter shows support on Twitter for antifa group organizing riots in Minneapolis
					

Elites like Isra Hirsi can stoke the flames of violence from the safety of their homes while encouraging the poor and disenfranchised to take to the streets by rioting.




					thepostmillennial.com
				






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266799954695249920


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im no lard ass.
> I can promise you that.


*Nope ....neither am I....but ( Bob and his Gun Smithing " Messy " Financial Bro need help )*
*
Oh Marie....Yoohoo....We've got " Spillage " on the corner of isle 5N & " M " (F)........*


*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I'm " pretty pretty pretty " sure the Governors Daughter and Ilhan Omar's Daughter are also
> ANTIFA loyalists and Criminal Operatives......*
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Why are these people not being shot?
There is a church on fire across the street from the White House.
St. John’s cathedral.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

The daytime protests seem much less violent and much whiter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267264335027503107


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267264335027503107


I wonder why those fellows would do such a thing?  An innocent truck driver after all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I wonder why those fellows would do such a thing?  An innocent truck driver after all.


I knew that would flush you out.
Whats with the pic you posted earlier?


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I knew that would flush you out.
> Whats with the pic you posted earlier?


What’s with your president scurrying to his basement Friday night? Quite a pussy.


----------



## whatithink (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267264335027503107


Its funny how things can be taken out of context to spread a certain story, sure in the knowledge that there are sheep who will follow.

For such an educated person who digs deep for the truth, I'm surprised you fell for that story.

Fortunately DPS didn't and arrested the truck driver for assault after he drive his truck into a crowd and to quote DPS "inciting a crowd of peaceful protestors".

The looting and rioting and wanton destruction of property & theft is disgraceful and disgusting and they should be arrested and tried. The peaceful protestors have a genuine grievance that is being drowned out by those using this for their own end - left, right and just criminal.


----------



## messy (May 31, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Its funny how things can be taken out of context to spread a certain story, sure in the knowledge that there are sheep who will follow.
> 
> For such an educated person who digs deep for the truth, I'm surprised you fell for that story.
> 
> ...


“educated person who digs deep for the truth?”
You are talking to a totally (and proudly) uneducated ignoramus who spouts fake crap from bad sources every day. He’s completely gullible and not interested in the truth at all.
Everything he posts is fake except his own completely uninformed opinions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2020)

I bet firearm sales are pretty big this week.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2020)

I bet firearm sales are pretty big this week.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2020)

Trump turned out the lights in the White House (first time since 1899) and hid.
Strong and courageous leadership!


----------



## whatithink (Jun 1, 2020)

messy said:


> “educated person who digs deep for the truth?”
> You are talking to a totally (and proudly) uneducated ignoramus who spouts fake crap from bad sources every day. He’s completely gullible and not interested in the truth at all.
> Everything he posts is fake except his own completely uninformed opinions.


The first sentence talks about context and sheep. The second should be taken in that context, about a sheep - so sarcasm ... lowest form of wit and all that.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If marshal law is imposed that should be the protocol.
> This rioting is not about the guy who got murdered by four cops.
> Its a planned attack by domestic leftist insurgents, exacurbated by the three months of suspended civil rights.
> The tension was palpable before the murder lit the match.
> The media did the rest by pouring gasoline on the fire as usual.


Right now you have crowds of black people burning and looting urban white liberal symbols of power like Beverly Hills and SoHo. And hey, blacks have been made some big promises for their votes... and for that vote I don't see much progress has been made. At least I certainly get the message.

If Trump has half a brain he'll stand back and let this play out.  No matter what he does, liberal whites and blacks aren't going to vote for him so there is no political upside by sending in the riot police. However I'm sure he's having a hard time giving dems the spotlight even if it is to let them self-destruct; so who knows what the heck he's going to do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

whatithink said:


> The first sentence talks about context and sheep. The second should be taken in that context, about a sheep - so sarcasm ... lowest form of wit and all that.


#whatdumessythink
Puns are the lowest form of humor.


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Right now you have crowds of black people burning and looting urban white liberal symbols of power like Beverly Hills and SoHo. And hey, blacks have been made some big promises for their votes... and for that vote I don't see much progress has been made. At least I certainly get the message.
> 
> If Trump has half a brain he'll stand back and let this play out.  No matter what he does, liberal whites and blacks aren't going to vote for him so there is no political upside by sending in the riot police. However I'm sure he's having a hard time giving dems the spotlight even if it is to let them self-destruct; so who knows what the heck he's going to do.


The focus on racist policing and the multi-racial makeup of the demonstrators pouring into the streets for mostly peaceful protest is inspiring and will be productive.

The acts of the knucklehead criminals, many of whom drive up in nice cars with passengers jumping out to go loot, should not overwhelm the real point.

The "lights out" White House, for the first time in over 100 years, is a symbolic indicator of the president's absolute lack of leadership during our time of crises.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are in their own cities in their own states.
> Why is it almost all liberal cities burning?


White supremacist.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #whatdumessythink
> Puns are the lowest form of humor.


Good that you agree with me. Is it pride or stupidity that prevents you from admitting that the truck video posting was out of context?

#sheepgottabesheep
#letsjumpofftheclifftogether
#theysaiditsoitmustbetrue


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2020)

"Most vicious dogs, and most ominous weapons..."
Fine, unifying leadership.
Did we #Maga yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Good that you agree with me. Is it pride or stupidity that prevents you from admitting that the truck video posting was out of context?
> 
> #sheepgottabesheep
> #letsjumpofftheclifftogether
> #theysaiditsoitmustbetrue


The video was posted with several others. The "protesters" shut down the freeway at one end so the cops shut down the freeway at the other end behind this guy. He was scared shitless and tried to drive past them, (smart move) but stopped when some dipshit sat down in front of his truck.
The truck driver was the only person injured.
I have no idea why the guy was arrested when he was the only person in the entire video who was legally on the freeway.
He could have easily been another Reginald Denny.

The video was bait for you pussies.
Care to comment on the others?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White supremacist.


You sure its not russians?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

messy said:


> The focus on racist policing and the multi-racial makeup of the demonstrators pouring into the streets for mostly peaceful protest is inspiring and will be productive.
> 
> The acts of the knucklehead criminals, many of whom drive up in nice cars with passengers jumping out to go loot, should not overwhelm the real point.
> 
> The "lights out" White House, for the first time in over 100 years, is a symbolic indicator of the president's absolute lack of leadership during our time of crises.


Why were all four cops that killed George not arrested?
We all agree they killed him.
Why are there riots for George when we all agree he was murdered?
The bad guys are the ones who killed him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White supremacist.


If #whitesupremacists are the ones rioting, why are celebrities and democrat lawmakers bailing them out of jail?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Editor of progressive newspaper celebrated protestors—then they stormed and trashed her office
					

A news editor for a small, independent outlet was in support of the protests-turned-riots, until they broke into her office and she had to take cover in the basement.




					t.co


----------



## whatithink (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The video was posted with several others. The "protesters" shut down the freeway at one end so the cops shut down the freeway at the other end behind this guy. He was scared shitless and tried to drive past them, (smart move) but stopped when some dipshit sat down in front of his truck.
> The truck driver was the only person injured.
> I have no idea why the guy was arrested when he was the only person in the entire video who was legally on the freeway.
> He could have easily been another Reginald Denny.
> ...


Wrong version of the story - the overpass was closed, he drove around a barrier to get on it yada yada

I don't go through all content. I've already commented on the looting/rioting/thieving.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Wrong version of the story - the overpass was closed, he drove around a barrier to get on it yada yada
> 
> I don't go through all content. I've already commented on the looting/rioting/thieving.


Its not wrong.
I went through all content.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not wrong.
> I went through all content.


I didn't go through all your content/posting - I did see two separate news orgs reporting on the truck driver, both consistent with what I posted.

[Edit -add] and DPS charged him, so I'll go with the police.


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why were all four cops that killed George not arrested?
> We all agree they killed him.
> Why are there riots for George when we all agree he was murdered?
> The bad guys are the ones who killed him.


All good questions, imho, except for why there are protests.
There are protests because a white man passing a bad check or $20 would not have had a cop (I mean a cop of any color)’s knee on his neck for 8+ minutes while cuffed. This type of thing happens too often.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

messy said:


> All good questions, imho, except for why there are protests.
> There are protests because a white man passing a bad check or $20 would not have had a cop (I mean a cop of any color)’s knee on his neck for 8+ minutes while cuffed. This type of thing happens too often.


Bullshit.
Absolute bullshit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I didn't go through all your content/posting - I did see two separate news orgs reporting on the truck driver, both consistent with what I posted.
> 
> [Edit -add] and DPS charged him, so I'll go with the police.


Did you "go with the police" in Minneapolis police report when George was murdered?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you "go with the police" in Minneapolis police report when George was murdered?


Weasel


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nope ....neither am I....but ( Bob and his Gun Smithing " Messy " Financial Bro need help )*
> 
> *Oh Marie....Yoohoo....We've got " Spillage " on the corner of isle 5N & " M " (F)........*
> 
> ...


Putz


----------



## whatithink (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you "go with the police" in Minneapolis police report when George was murdered?


Yup, they fired the 4 police officers.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Putz


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bullshit.
> Absolute bullshit.


Yes pepe' yes we hear you, we see you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bullshit.
> Absolute bullshit.


About the same number of black people are killed by cops as white people. 12% of Americans are Black, 72% are white. You do the math or call dizzy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2020)

Table 43
					





					ucr.fbi.gov
				









Criminal Justice Information Services DivisionFeedback | Contact Us | Data Quality Guidelines | UCR Home

Home
Offenses Known to Law Enforcement
Violent Crime
Property Crime
Clearances
Persons Arrested
Police Employee Data
*Table 43*
*Arrests*
by Race and Ethnicity, 2017
[12,599 agencies; 2017 estimated population 253,405,839]


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2020)

The puke who killed Mr. Floyd should be charged with murder 1 and the other three stooges should be charged with accessory.
Sentence the puke to prison with the general population.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 1, 2020)

nononono said:


>


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> About the same number of black people are killed by cops as white people. 12% of Americans are Black, 72% are white. You do the math or call dizzy.


Wrong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

People shot to death by U.S. police, by race 2021 | Statista
					

Sadly, the trend of fatal police shootings in the United States seems to only be increasing, with a total 830 civilians having been shot, 241 of whom were Black, as of November 2021.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> About the same number of black people are killed by cops as white people. 12% of Americans are Black, 72% are white. You do the math or call dizzy.


First, get the facts straight on your initial assertion, then do an overlay with violent crimes statistics by race and see what you come up with.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Yup, they fired the 4 police officers.


As soon as anyone says "yup" Im done.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Weasel


spola.
I'll take that as a "no".


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> First, get the facts straight on your initial assertion, then do an overlay with violent crimes statistics by race and see what you come up with.


Did you work out the ratios yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Did you work out the ratios yet?


Your assignment gumshoe.
Im sure hunker-doo wont mind.


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> About the same number of black people are killed by cops as white people. 12% of Americans are Black, 72% are white. You do the math or call dizzy.


He’s too ignorant to do the math. He’s not smart so he operates from his base emotions. That’s why he said “bullshit.” Remember, when he doesn’t like the facts, he covers his eyes and ears and shouts like a toddler.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267204731849576451
Why are they bailing out white supremacists?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

messy said:


> He’s too ignorant to do the math. He’s not smart so he operates from his base emotions. That’s why he said “bullshit.” Remember, when he doesn’t like the facts, he covers his eyes and ears and shouts like a toddler.


I love you too 'lil wite choco-messy.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

I saw pictures of t holding a Bible in front of a church today.  I'm guessing that's the first time he has touched a Bible since he was sworn in.  That reminded me that Sinclair Lewis did not exactly say "When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and holding a Bible", but it's pretty close.  It also reminded me of the shortest verse in the King James Bible, John 11:35

Jesus wept.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I saw pictures of t holding a Bible in front of a church today.  I'm guessing that's the first time he has touched a Bible since he was sworn in.  That reminded me that Sinclair Lewis did not exactly say "When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and holding a Bible", but it's pretty close.  It also reminded me of the shortest verse in the King James Bible, John 11:35
> 
> Jesus wept.


Same.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> About the same number of black people are killed by cops as white people.
> 
> 12% of Americans are Black,
> 
> ...


*Hey " White Guilt "....what's the difference between " A Black " and " An African American "....*

*Please explain..........!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I saw pictures of t holding a Bible in front of a church today.  I'm guessing that's the first time he has touched a Bible since he was sworn in.  That reminded me that Sinclair Lewis did not exactly say "When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and holding a Bible", but it's pretty close.  It also reminded me of the shortest verse in the King James Bible, John 11:35
> 
> Jesus wept.


*Jesus wept because YOU are a LIAR and a THIEF.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I saw pictures of t holding a Bible in front of a church today.  I'm guessing that's the first time he has touched a Bible since he was sworn in.  That reminded me that Sinclair Lewis did not exactly say "When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and holding a Bible", but it's pretty close.  It also reminded me of the shortest verse in the King James Bible, John 11:35
> 
> Jesus wept.


He had peaceful American protesters flash bombed, tear gassed, shot at with rubber bullets and hit with batons so he could have his momentary photo op. Did you notice the product placement of an Ivanka Trump purse? She just walked across the street for less than 10 minutes she really didn't need to carry the purse . . . probably promoting it right now on trump tv.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 330640, member: 1707"

He had peaceful American protesters flash bombed, tear gassed, 
*Yes he did !!
And they deserved much more....!!*

shot at with rubber bullets and hit with batons so he could have his momentary photo op.
*Hell Yes.....Get the Fuck out of the way " You Filthy Democrat SCUM ! "*

 Did you notice the product placement of an Ivanka Trump purse? 
*More Envy and Jealousy from Husky Poo Poo.......*

She just walked across the street for less than 10 minutes 
she really didn't need to carry the purse . . . 
*Your " Swishy " side is being exposed ( Now you are a Filthy accessory Queen ) *

probably promoting it right now on trump tv.
*Advertising 101.....Ya envious/jealous little prick....*


/QUOTE

*Oh Husky Husky, how you supported a Filthy Criminal Network while pretending to 
be a " Godly " person when up on high Iron is quite amazing..!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your assignment gumshoe.
> Im sure hunker-doo wont mind.


Paper is due tomorrow.
Don't let lil' hunker down.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

A few times in my life I have met Fidel Ramos, former President of the Philippines.  He is beloved there not for anything he did as President, but for his actions when Corey Aquino's People Power demonstrations took over downtown Manila.  Ramos was the head of the National Police at the time. 
 When dictator-for-life Ferdinand Marcos ordered Ramos to clear the streets, he refused.  Marcos fled the country soon after.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Paper is due tomorrow.
> Don't let lil' hunker down.


The original claim was that black people were about 7 times more likely per capita to be killed by police than whites.  The data you presented shows that it is actually 4 times more likely. 

Thank you for your support in this time of trouble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2020)

WATCH: Florida Sheriff Tells Looters His Message To Residents: ‘I’m Highly Recommending They Blow You Back Out Of The House With Their Guns’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Imtired (Jun 1, 2020)

White nationalist group posing as antifa called for violence on Twitter
					

Other misinformation and misleading claims spread across Twitter on Sunday night and into Monday related to the protests.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

Interesting live feed from Sacramento by BlackZebra on facebook.  A thousand or so walkers, bikers, roller skates, wheelchairs roaming the city streets followed by a parade of cars and motorcycles.  The police just announced the 8PM curfew.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting live feed from Sacramento by BlackZebra on facebook.  A thousand or so walkers, bikers, roller skates, wheelchairs roaming the city streets followed by a parade of cars and motorcycles.  The police just announced the 8PM curfew.


This guy's brother just gave a speech --









						Shooting of Stephon Clark - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

This is priceless.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267613138964398080


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> The original claim was that black people were about 7 times more likely per capita to be killed by police than whites.  The data you presented shows that it is actually 4 times more likely.
> 
> Thank you for your support in this time of trouble.


Did you remember the violent crime overlay?
Just for fun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is priceless.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267613138964398080


You think he owns a red hat or two?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I saw pictures of t holding a Bible in front of a church today.  I'm guessing that's the first time he has touched a Bible since he was sworn in.  That reminded me that Sinclair Lewis did not exactly say "When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and holding a Bible", but it's pretty close.  It also reminded me of the shortest verse in the King James Bible, John 11:35
> 
> Jesus wept.


Let everyone be subject to the governing authorities, for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God. "
"
What is the meaning of Romans 13 1?

I would cite you to the Apostle Paul and his clear and wise command in *Romans 13* to obey the laws of the government because God has ordained them for the purpose of order. *Orderly and lawful processes are good in themselves and protect the weak and lawful.*

1 Peter 2 : *Obey* people who have authority over you. v13 *Obey* all people who have authority in this world. *Obey* them, because that will make the *Lord happy.  A happy lord is a happy life.  You dont want the lord angry with you.  I would obey ALL your leaders, even the ones you dont like.  It will go well with you if you obey the leaders.  Its real simple.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 1, 2020)

I noticed all the looters today in LA were driving some nice cars.  All looked like college kids trying to act tough but they were just posers.  What is this really?  I need to go to bed.  Good day in LA is on tomorrow morning.  The lawful kids deserve to play soccer too


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

That 'White Nationalists Causing George Floyd Riot Chaos' Talking Point Took Another Devastating Blow
					

It was yet another night of rioting and looting. Granted, in some areas, the chaos was not nearly as bad as the previous night. Fox News’ Kevin Corke reported that




					townhall.com


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2020)

Those who ignore history, etc, --



			https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/101060421_10157532535286492_2421231647832670208_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQksDmPz1miZIGeJ3W1XY0ONL4A7xVr7m-yK9feaIDzMYkxJhg7dlPXfT_OLqR2iCiivFT1Rk9cXacckhnnofsfi&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=6489b1aedd9a468c5a29abff7eddd9a8&oe=5EFD4B10


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

My personal observation so far.  I see all these young adults wearing backpacks ((Boston marathon ring a bell?)) and cruising around with skateboards. Later, these same young warriors with a cause use there skateboards as a tool to smash windows or worse, as weapons.  I see these guys take their back packs off and get their hammer out and other sh*t out and go to town.  Then, they kindly tell the teenagers who need a few things to go a head and help themselves to free stuff.  These punks never go in themselves and in LA, they drive really nice cars and most are white.  This is starting to tell me something and I'll keep it to myself for now.  I can actually spot these assholes.  They actually have a little uniform and are super easy to spot.  Why do they get to roam freely in these protest.  Usually come later in the day too.  They all look the same and their not black.   My question to anyone.  Why are these dudes allowed to come into someones city and cause ma ham?  Cop is shot in the head in Vegas, 4 in St Louis.  They need to allow protest in only certain areas and no back packs or skateboards. Hello, anyone watching what I'm watching?  Sore ass losers imo!!!  I'm shocked with the lack of leadership in some of these cities.  Sad for NYC right now.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Those who ignore history, etc, --
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/101060421_10157532535286492_2421231647832670208_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQksDmPz1miZIGeJ3W1XY0ONL4A7xVr7m-yK9feaIDzMYkxJhg7dlPXfT_OLqR2iCiivFT1Rk9cXacckhnnofsfi&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=6489b1aedd9a468c5a29abff7eddd9a8&oe=5EFD4B10


It's always been about t with you sir and with so many others the last 4 years.  I knew it when FB lit up like a Christmas tree and all the hate came out out of nowhere after t won.  He didnlt win the popular vote and I can see why we would have some division.  What I didn't think would happen was those old pals from school would draw a line if you didnt 100% want t impeached before he took office Jan 20th. .  Now were at a tipping point.  I know you hate t and so many like you hate him too.  Hate is causing all this.  If you don;t like something, hate will only lead to killing and looting and war.  We need to vote with our frustrations kind sir.  I can see how you could perceive your photo of t with a bibile and Adolf's bible.  Nice one and I'll score you a few points for a timely photo.  My take on the photo was more of symbol that the church did not burn like some folks said it did and we will not be afraid.  Why would the mayor who has a very strong dislike for t let people who hate t the president be so close?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

More white supremacy.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267807969045024768


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2020)

Arrest these pricks...








						LAPD, FBI collecting protest, looting footage as evidence for future arrests
					

The LAPD has been collecting evidence throughout the protests, mostly in the form of video, that could be used to identify people and bring charges.




					www.latimes.com
				












						‘This is my stuff! That’s my business!’ La Mesa business owner confronts looters during riots
					

La Mesa small-business owners pick up the pieces of their shops after the weekend's damage




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Arrest these pricks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buxton saw looters in the parking lot, running away with his merchandise — fitness equipment, golf clubs and baseball bats in their hands. He chased after them.

“This is my stuff!” Buxton yelled, prying things out of the looters’ hands. “That’s my business! Why are you taking my stuff?”

*Buxton had just opened the shop less than a year ago.

“I put everything I had earned into this place; basically my whole life savings into this business,” he said. “I thought it was a complete loss. That all the money and all the time I had invested into this place was gone.”  *Death of despair.  None business owner have no ideas the feeling of having your dream stolen from.  So sad!!!


----------



## Imtired (Jun 2, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267823010322341888


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2020)

The riots are opportunist taking advantage of the police focusing on the protesters instead of life, liberty and the pursuit of justice.

The *purpose* of *law enforcement in* a free society is to promote public safety and uphold the rule of law so that individual liberty may flourish. Trust and accountability between *law enforcement* and the communities they are sworn to protect is essential to advancing these *goals*.









						Role of Police in America | Charles Koch Institute
					

There are more than 18,000 local, state, & federal law enforcement agencies who employ more than 420,000 officers. Learn more about the role of police.




					www.charleskochinstitute.org
				



.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2020)

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, — That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Let everyone be subject to the governing authorities, for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God. "
> "
> What is the meaning of Romans 13 1?
> 
> ...


20 And the beast was taken, and with him the false prophet that wrought miracles before him, with which he deceived them that had received the mark of the beast, and them that worshipped his image. These both were cast alive into a lake of fire burning with brimstone.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Let everyone be subject to the governing authorities, for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God. "
> "
> What is the meaning of Romans 13 1?
> 
> ...


----------



## Imtired (Jun 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Let everyone be subject to the governing authorities, for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God. "
> "
> What is the meaning of Romans 13 1?
> 
> ...


Sooooo...those underground German resistors during the Holocaust were wrong because they weren’t obeying Hitler?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Arrest these pricks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sister and my two nieces live in that neigborhood.
They went down and helped clean up the mess the next day with other community members and shop owners.
It was a complete shitstorm.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 20 And the beast was taken, and with him the false prophet that wrought miracles before him, with which he deceived them that had received the mark of the beast, and them that worshipped his image. These both were cast alive into a lake of fire burning with brimstone.


watch


Imtired said:


> View attachment 7386


That was his own table in his Fathers temple legend holds, so I have no problem with that act of righteousness.  Making money at church, horrible!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> watch
> 
> That was his own table in his Fathers temple legend holds, so I have no problem with that act of righteousness.  Making money at church, horrible!!!


Like Joel Osteen and Co.?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Joel Osteen and Co.?


Is that your fellowship bro?  I'm not a fan personally but if that floats your boat by all means, have fun brother.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> watch
> 
> That was his own table in his Fathers temple legend holds, so I have no problem with that act of righteousness.  Making money at church, horrible!!!


Sort of like Trump holding up the Bible (upside down and backwards no less) for a photo op?  WWJD in that case?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Sort of like Trump holding up the Bible (upside down and backwards no less) for a photo op?  WWJD in that case?


t is not Jesus last i checked.  Lot's of people use the bible for many reason these days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, — That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness.


Men?


----------



## Imtired (Jun 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> t is not Jesus last i checked.  Lot's of people use the bible for many reason these days.


Yep, including some on this forum.   Something about obeying people who have authority over you.........(ring any bells?)


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yep, including some on this forum.   Something about obeying people who have authority over you.........(ring any bells?)


That was for my pal espy only.  I just believe it's best to obey all the leaders in government right now in my life, whether I want too or not.  I've always honored that.  I believe the disciples were being eaten by lions and persecuted for being followers of Jesus.  Peter & Paul was only addressing the believers back then to obey everything even though they were going to be an animals dinner.  It's a stretch imo to force something like that in 2020. I'm not sure what t was up to but I believe it was a photo up and video up and some will love it and some won;t care and some will hate it.   Once the dude from Rome converted in 312 ad, the church became a business.  Imagine that.  One night your being hunted by men who hate you and then caught.  After being caught they let you get hunted by wild animals and they eat you alive and rip your skin off and then maul your face.  The next night, the Emperor converts and the Vatican is started and Christians are now the winners and here we are in 2020.  The average dumb dumb middle class guy like me couldn't read and their was no book out there to tell folks how to live their lives and behave and basically until the printing press was invented.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> View attachment 7386


Yeah its the same thing, smh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267954137926262784


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

Exclusive video of messy and his husband down with the struggle..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267908030206816259


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2020)

From a guy named Ben Shapiro
"Looking forward to day full of CNN anchors comparing people smashing windows and stealing shoes from Foot Locker to the Boston Tea Party."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

This is a new angle lol.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267977715027673093


----------



## Imtired (Jun 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is a new angle lol.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267977715027673093


Keep trying Ricky, but you won’t save Trump.  This sh*t’s gone global baby and his complete lack of control is stripped bare to the world.  The emperor has no clothes...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

Get Up and Stop Kneeling to Beg Forgiveness from People
					

You are an individual. Get up.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Keep trying Ricky, but you won’t save Trump.  This sh*t’s gone global baby and his complete lack of control is stripped bare to the world.  The emperor has no clothes...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267931725004288009


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2020)

On Sunday evening, Napear responded on Twitter to former Kings star DeMarcus Cousins, who asked him to comment on the Black Lives Matter movement in the wake of the May 25 death of George Floyd while in police custody.

"Hey!!!! How are you? Thought you forgot about me. Haven't heard from you in years. ALL LIVES MATTER...EVERY SINGLE ONE!!!," Napear responded.

The "Black Lives Matter" movement grew from concerns about police brutality in America, particularly against African-Americans and other minorities. Its supporters have frequently criticized the "All Lives Matter" reaction, saying it represents an attempt to obscure or invalidate the Black Lives Matter message.


Meanwhile, Bonneville Sacramento, operator of sports talk radio station KHTK, announced that it had "parted ways" with Napear, meaning the popular sports talk show he hosted would be ending as well. Napear had been placed on administrative leave before the relationship ended Tuesday, according to KHTK post on Twitter.

Following his original comments, Napear issued an apology to the Bee on Monday.



“I’m not as educated on BLM as I thought I was,” Napear said. “I had no idea that when I said ‘All Lives Matter’ that it was counter to what BLM was trying to get across.”

He also issued his own apology on Twitter.

"If it came across as dumb I apologize. That was not my intent," Napear said. "That's how I was raised. It has been engrained in me since I can remember. I've been doing more listening than talking the past few days. I believe the past few days will change this country for the better!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2020)

The Savages Among Us
					

The savagery, rage and evil of the murderers, looters and haters of America these past few days should clarify to any sentient individual that the left and its allies will do anything to completely dismantle this country.  Seeing the picture of ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> On Sunday evening, Napear responded on Twitter to former Kings star DeMarcus Cousins, who asked him to comment on the Black Lives Matter movement in the wake of the May 25 death of George Floyd while in police custody.
> 
> "Hey!!!! How are you? Thought you forgot about me. Haven't heard from you in years. ALL LIVES MATTER...EVERY SINGLE ONE!!!," Napear responded.
> 
> ...


All lives matter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267966782356312064


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Keep trying Ricky, but you won’t save Trump.  *This sh*t’s gone global baby* and his complete lack of control is stripped bare to the world.  *The emperor has no clothes...*


Thanks for being honest.  I know what you guys are up too.  This is all about t because he's going to win in 2020 most likely and something had to be done?  I was watching an older black owner lady cleaning up her store.  She wanted to know why so many say the BLM but they didn;t care about her black life because her own peeps destroyed her everything she worked for ((30 years all gone)) and she is also black.  Let me ask you a question because I'm tired too dude.  Is all this about getting rid of t?  Plus, study American Government like i never did class.  I talk to the same folks who were mad when t won and their the same people telling everyone not to work and collect $600 a week from the evil government and then go out and destroy innocent people lives, black, white, asian and latino have not been spared.  Excuses are at work when everyone should be at work.  The Lion Mr Trump is still roaming the grounds on the White House.  And for the record dude, most are not trying to save t.  Were trying to save our country dude. One man does not represent me or what I stand for, even if he's the emperor of our country. This is all staged based on your fear and it's working. This has always been about playing on your fears and fear is what we have today.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267966782356312064


RIP!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

You know what, I was talking to my best, best friend Bruno.  I've shared the story of our relationship many times on here.  We had one of the deepest and most profound talks ever last night.  Two hours on the phone.  He's a stud Principle.  He told me for the first time ever as a Principle he was looked at as a "black Principle" from many of his white teachers.  They feel so sad for him and want him to know how sorry they are for the last 400 years.  I won;t share his deepest wound, but he said before all this he was just one dam good Principle who worked his ass off in HS School and college and did all the "right things" and stayed away from trouble and was a excellent student and manager at Kinkos across from CSUF ((unlike this white boy who was a naughty little criminal in his early teenage years)).  He just wants to be a Principle, not a black principle, but a principle because he's the best one at the job and he is.  We both understand white privileged but not sure we like the word, "privileged."  My other friend is Jewish and from the Ukraine. He looks white and I guess he is but he says he life is anything but privileged.  His family went through some major hate from ignorant assholes and I won;t share all his "privileged" but it it what is.  I just want to be a marketing consultant.  Not a white marketing consultant, just a marketing consultant.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks like Sec Def Mark Espy is metaphorically wearing this t-shirt under his suit --





__





						Amazon.com
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Looks like Sec Def Mark Espy is metaphorically wearing this t-shirt under his suit --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

In a series of tweets, Yedlin, who is training with Newcastle United for the restart of the Premier League, said *Ira Yedlin*, who now lives in Arizona, recently texted him:

*"A couple days after George Floyd’s death, my grandfather texted me and told me he’s glad that I am not living in the U.S. right now because he would fear for my life as a young black man. As days have passed, this text from my grandfather has not been able to leave my mind."*

Because it's not really true.  It's fear and something Grandpa see's on TV.  So I spoke to my friend Bruno about this quote.  I asked him if he's afraid for his own life or that of his life of his kids who are also black  He said, "I teach my kids if they do something stupid (break the law) and the cops come, do what they say, no matter what."  He also said he has always obeyed the law and has never been attacked by cops for no reason. He has lived in the OC since 1969.  He did get pulled over in the OC because he was black when he was younger and that was BS!!  He said from his personal experience as a former teacher in South Central LA, cops did not go around shooting blacks for no reason.  I hope you know what I mean by 
no reason."  The story is not being told truthfully and its hurting the rest of us who want peace.  Peace come in all colors too btw.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Thanks for being honest.  I know what you guys are up too.  This is all about t because he's going to win in 2020 most likely and something had to be done?  I was watching an older black owner lady cleaning up her store.  She wanted to know why so many say the BLM but they didn;t care about her black life because her own peeps destroyed her everything she worked for ((30 years all gone)) and she is also black.  Let me ask you a question because I'm tired too dude.  Is all this about getting rid of t?  Plus, study American Government like i never did class.  I talk to the same folks who were mad when t won and their the same people telling everyone not to work and collect $600 a week from the evil government and then go out and destroy innocent people lives, black, white, asian and latino have not been spared.  Excuses are at work when everyone should be at work.  The Lion Mr Trump is still roaming the grounds on the White House.  And for the record dude, most are not trying to save t.  Were trying to save our country dude. One man does not represent me or what I stand for, even if he's the emperor of our country. This is all staged based on your fear and it's working. This has always been about playing on your fears and fear is what we have today.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> View attachment 7392


I wont post the video again and will ask the administrator to remove it, but I will post his name.
David Dorn.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268195075953176576
This is the same county where David Dorn was murdered.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> View attachment 7392


Hey, when did I say this?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2020)

'ALL LIVES MATTER'...


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is a new angle lol.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267977715027673093


Isn’t that what the New Zealand athletes all do before competition? Some awesome Maori shit.
Scares you, huh, Ricky?


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> 'ALL LIVES MATTER'...


What an intelligent post. Did you come up with that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> What an intelligent post. Did you come up with that?


LE is typically well behind the curve. Saying he is a little slow on the uptake is being kind.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 3, 2020)

Obama addresses nation, asks all mayors to review use of force
					

Former President Barack Obama will address the nation Wednesday afternoon.




					www.kiro7.com


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Gotta love the OC...


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CA9zbwxAbhr/


----------



## Imtired (Jun 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> 'ALL LIVES MATTER'...


Who said Black Lives Matter means Only Blacks Lives Matter???


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

South Philly Gun Shop Owner Shoots, Kills Looter, Police Say
					

A South Philadelphia gun shop owner shot and killed a man trying to break into his store early Tuesday morning amid heightened looting concerns.




					www.nbcphiladelphia.com
				






*This is going to happen more and more and more until the low IQ Rioters/Thugs
finally get the message.....!

" DON'T TRY AND STEAL/DAMAGE OTHER PEOPLES PROPERTY "

IT'S THAT DAMN SIMPLE !!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Who said Black Lives Matter means Only Blacks Lives Matter???



*Then take the BLACK out of it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Obama addresses nation, asks all mayors to review use of force
> 
> 
> Former President Barack Obama will address the nation Wednesday afternoon.
> ...



*Barrack Obama is a worthless piece of SHIT COMMUNITY ORGANIZER....
He NEVER belonged in office to begin with.
And his message will be another " Dog Whistle " to the LOW IQ RIOTERS/THUGS.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" DON'T TRY AND STEAL/DAMAGE OTHER PEOPLES PROPERTY "
> 
> IT'S THAT DAMN SIMPLE !!!!!!!*


What’s my measure of damages for your having stolen 4/5th of my screen name?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268062728054177793
This young woman states what should be patently obvious to all of us.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> What’s my measure of damages for your having stolen 4/5th of my screen name?



*YOU CREATED YOUR ACCOUNT WELL AFTER MINE ....DIDN'T YOU ....." BOB " ...!!!*
*
I HAVE THE " DOCUMENTATION " TO PROVE THE INITIAL ORIGINS....

WE CAN PURSUE THIS IN COURT IF YOU'D LIKE....

YOU WON'T LIKE THE OUTCOME....
*
*NOT ONE BIT....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting picture --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they sure as shit won't call each other out.  Just like they'll never call each other out when they murder each other 2,255 times per year.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268062728054177793
> This young woman states what should be patently obvious to all of us.


I admire her outrage. That message, to the extent of it’s validity, can only be put forth by someone with dark skin.
Whitey would catch a lot of shit for saying that and deservedly so. 
The outgrowth of what she’s saying is that BLM should also be marching on the south side of Chicago.
Makes sense to me!
Their opposition would decrease as well.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Obama addresses nation, asks all mayors to review use of force
> 
> 
> Former President Barack Obama will address the nation Wednesday afternoon.
> ...


I wonder if he'll apologize for telling black criminals they're all victims.  Sure paid off in Chicago, didn't it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> I admire her outrage. That message, to the extent of it’s validity, can only be put forth by someone with dark skin.
> Whitey would catch a lot of shit for saying that and deservedly so.
> The outgrowth of what she’s saying is that BLM should also be marching on the south side of Chicago.
> Makes sense to me!
> Their opposition would decrease as well.


Uh, she repeated everything I've been saying for over a week.  So does the truth change if my skin color is white?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Who said Black Lives Matter means Only Blacks Lives Matter???


When black people say "Black Lives Matter", what they mean is, "Black Lives ONLY Matter if we don't have to look in the mirror and can blame a white cop for the loss".  Pretty simple shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> I admire her outrage. That message, to the extent of it’s validity, can only be put forth by someone with dark skin.
> Whitey would catch a lot of shit for saying that and deservedly so.
> The outgrowth of what she’s saying is that BLM should also be marching on the south side of Chicago.
> Makes sense to me!
> Their opposition would decrease as well.


Shut up Methy.
Nobody believes anything you say.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When black people say "Black Lives Matter", what they mean is, "Black Lives ONLY Matter if we don't have to look in the mirror and can blame a white cop for the loss".  Pretty simple shit.


Word.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When black people say "Black Lives Matter", what they mean is, "Black Lives ONLY Matter if we don't have to look in the mirror and can blame a white cop for the loss".  Pretty simple shit.


So you can whitesplain.  There’s that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So you can whitesplain.  There’s that.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268280417901133824


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268062728054177793
> This young woman states what should be patently obvious to all of us.


Gotta love the white woman trying to correct the black women and reassure her that she is a victim because of her skin color.
The black lady ain't buyin' that stuff...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh, she repeated everything I've been saying for over a week.  So does the truth change if my skin color is white?


Only if one is hypocritical
Where's the outrage for the retired St Louis police captain that was killed by looters?
I'm waiting the left press to claim the captain was killed by far right extremist posing as Antifa
Quite the world we are living in


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't watch this --









						Video: Philando Castile, Diamond Reynolds and a Nightmare Caught on Video
					

When Philando Castile was fatally shot by a police officer, the traumatic events were captured by police and security cameras, and his girlfriend's smartphone.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

So sorry - what I actually meant was don't watch this --



			https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/100000007159353/george-floyd-arrest-death-video.html?playlistId=video/race-in-america


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> I admire her outrage. That message, to the extent of it’s validity, can only be put forth by *someone with dark skin.*
> Whitey would catch a lot of shit for saying that and deservedly so.
> The outgrowth of what she’s saying is that BLM should also be marching on the south side of Chicago.
> Makes sense to me!
> Their opposition would decrease as well.



*WHAT THE FUCK DOES " someone with dark skin. " HAVE TO DO WITH.... 
THE CHARACTER WITHIN !!!!!!!!*
*
YOU " WHITE GUILT " RACIST PIECE OF CRAP.....!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> So sorry - what I actually meant was don't watch this --
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/100000007159353/george-floyd-arrest-death-video.html?playlistId=video/race-in-america




*Yet you posted it.....once again proving your SHITTY motives...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So you can whitesplain.  There’s that.


When was the last time black folks protested  a black on white murder?  Shit, when was the first?  How about this... when was the last time black folks protested a black on black murder?  Remember Calvin Munerlyn?  Black security guard murdered for upholding the law about the same time George Floyd was killed?  You remember any outrage for him?  And protests?  Anybody like LeBron or Kaepernick calling for some hard looks in the mirror? You know why?  He was killed by black people... and black people don't give a fuck because there's nothing in that but a BAD look.  No sympathy.  No money.

Remember when the black Minneapolis cop shot and killed a white woman that called 911?  She didn't have a criminal record.  She wasn't a violent felon.  She wasn't on meth or fentanyl.  You remember LeBron speaking up?  Kevin Hart?  Teammates of Drew Brees?  You remember anybody putting up white squares?  You remember and black people apologizing for black privilege?

Nah, me either.  Fake outrage and bullshit hypocrisy.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When was the last time black folks protesting a black on white murder?  Shit, when was the first?  How about this... when was the last time black folks protested a black on black murder?  Remember Calvin Munerlyn?  Black security guard murdered for upholding the law about the same time George Floyd was killed?  You remember any outrage for him?  And protests?  Anybody like LeBron or Kaepernick calling for some hard looks in the mirror?
> 
> Nah, me either.  Fake outrage and bullshit hypocrisy.


Did cops have Calvin Munerlyn handcuffed in the back of a police car and then pulled him out and sat on him until he died?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gotta love the white woman trying to correct the black women and reassure her that she is a victim because of her skin color.
> The black lady ain't buyin' that stuff...


I think that about says it all.  It's a wrap.  Oh ya, I've seen a few of these white mama bears who really care about black lives.  They sure didnlt want one of them taking little Sally's soccer spot, I know that to be true 100%.  Now, they go out and protest and tell me I should feel guilty too and they tell black people you aint black if you vote for t.  They told me if I vote for t, our fb friendship is over.  Same crew that said t was a Russian agent spy, same crew that said Judge k is a monster and did all these bad things when he was 16, same crew did this and that and its the same crew.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Don't watch this --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think the lunch lady was carrying a gun?  White cops?  Have you seen the photos of him and his crip buddies?  Oh, one more thing, Espy, while you're busy hiding.  When a cop yells at you, 3 times, to "NOT REACH FOR IT"... best to do so.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Did cops have Calvin Munerlyn handcuffed in the back of a police car and then pulled him out and sat on him until he died?


No... he was murdered by black people for upholding the law.  I know he wasn't a violent felon, resisting arrest and committing felony counterfeit and felony DUI while under the influence of meth and fentanyl, but you'd know that if you cared.  No publicity in Calvin?  Can't justify rioting and looting?
I'm sure, at Calvin's funeral, they'll say he should have done a home invasion and held a gun to the stomach of a pregnant woman while robbing her.  That's the kind of street cred black America looks for in their heroes.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why do you think the lunch lady was carrying a gun?  White cops?  Have you seen the photos of him and his crip buddies?  Oh, one more thing, Espy, while you're busy hiding.  When a cop yells at you, 3 times, to "NOT REACH FOR IT"... best to do so.


There is no evidence that he reached for it other than the officer's statement.  The EMTs found his gun in his pocket.  The cop was acquitted at trial, then immediately fired.  The city eventually settled a lawsuit for millions.

Second Amendment, permit for concealed carry -- where was the NRA on this?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

Bummer... just when you thought the cat turd was buried for good.  Nice to see Al didn't miss an opportunity for self promotion.









						Al Sharpton To Deliver Eulogy At George Floyd Memorial Service
					

The Rev. Al Sharpton is slated to deliver the eulogy for George Floyd at a family memorial service this week in Minneapolis.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... he was murdered by black people for upholding the law.  I know he wasn't a violent felon, resisting arrest and committing felony counterfeit and felony DUI while under the influence of meth and fentanyl, but you'd know that if you cared.  No publicity in Calvin?  Can't justify rioting and looting?
> I'm sure, at Calvin's funeral, they'll say he should have done a home invasion and held a gun to the stomach of a pregnant woman while robbing her.  That's the kind of street cred black America looks for in their heroes.


So you don't see the difference between street crime and police lynching?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> There is no evidence that he reached for it other than the officer's statement.  The EMTs found his gun in his pocket.  The cop was acquitted at trial, then immediately fired.  The city eventually settled a lawsuit for millions.
> 
> Second Amendment, permit for concealed carry -- where was the NRA on this?


There's no evidence he didn't reach for it.  His hood rat girlfriend went to jail immediately afterward so it's not like she's credible.  And based on traffic court records, old Philando really didn't mind driving on a suspended license, no insurance, expired license, expired registration, etc.  You know, more of that "content of their character" bullshit.  

We've already discussed why cities will settle.  It's cheaper and what the families want anyway.  They know a thug when they see one.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> So you don't see the difference between street crime and police lynching?


What is street crime?  Murdering a security guard because he asked you to wear a mask in the store is a street crime?  Shit... I didn't realize the "street" factor was different.  I don't see George as a lynching.  We don't even know if that's what killed him.  He had health issues and had a shit ton of drugs in his system.  The cop was wrong.  Way wrong.  But let's not pretend George wasn't a piece of shit... because he was.  But black people, and ONLY black people, will step over 7 black on black murders EVERYDAY to grab the 1 white cop killing and take advantage of the publicity.  Fucking disgrace.  This 'systemic racism' bullshit is a joke.  Be accountable for your actions.  Your own behavior.  The ability to look in the mirror and accept responsibility for your fuck ups.  Black people refuse to do that.  To the point they want to make a hero out of a violent felon on drugs.  Alton Sterling... Terence Crutcher... Eric Garner... over and over and over again.  All of them were career criminals.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What is street crime?  Murdering a security guard because he asked you to wear a mask in the store is a street crime?  Shit... I didn't realize the "street" factor was different.  I don't see George as a lynching.  We don't even know if that's what killed him.  He had health issues and had a shit ton of drugs in his system.  The cop was wrong.  Way wrong.  But let's not pretend George wasn't a piece of shit... because he was.  But black people, and ONLY black people, will step over 7 black on black murders EVERYDAY to grab the 1 white cop killing and take advantage of the publicity.  Fucking disgrace.  This 'systemic racism' bullshit is a joke.  Be accountable for your actions.  Your own behavior.  The ability to look in the mirror and accept responsibility for your fuck ups.  Black people refuse to do that.  To the point they want to make a hero out of a violent felon on drugs.  Alton Sterling... Terence Crutcher... Eric Garner... over and over and over again.  All of them were career criminals.


Not all black people.
Thats the trap the leftists get stuck in.
People are individuals, and we all are responsible for our own actions.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not all black people.
> Thats the trap the leftists get stuck in.
> People are individuals, and we all are responsible for our own actions.


That's a great point... but the media won't let us hear from them.  Your video is the first one I've heard from that called "bullshit" on all of this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's a great point... but the media won't let us hear from them.  Your video is the first one I've heard from that called "bullshit" on all of this.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268309646034432001


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK DOES " someone with dark skin. " HAVE TO DO WITH....
> THE CHARACTER WITHIN !!!!!!!!*
> 
> *YOU " WHITE GUILT " RACIST PIECE OF CRAP.....!!!*


Donald Trump is the first president in my lifetime who does not try to unite the American people—does not even pretend to try. Instead he tries to divide us. 
We are witnessing the consequences of three years without mature leadership. We can unite without him, drawing on the strengths inherent in our civil society. This will not be easy, as the past few days have shown, but we owe it to our fellow citizens; to past generations that bled to defend our promise; and to our children.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Donald Trump is the first president in my lifetime who does not try to unite the American people—does not even pretend to try. Instead he tries to divide us.
> We are witnessing the consequences of three years without mature leadership. We can unite without him, drawing on the strengths inherent in our civil society. This will not be easy, as the past few days have shown, but we owe it to our fellow citizens; to past generations that bled to defend our promise; and to our children.


lol.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> lol.


Google will tell you who said that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Google will tell you who said that.


Thanks, sherlock. smh...
5nos game is well worn like the sweat pants Ive had since 1992.
I think I know where the holes are.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7363


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Who said Black Lives Matter means Only Blacks Lives Matter???


It's the game they play, change the narrative, the meaning, to better suit your rhetoric. Like Kap kneeling to protest police brutality. Seems quaint now.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only if one is hypocritical
> Where's the outrage for the retired St Louis police captain that was killed by looters?
> I'm waiting the left press to claim the captain was killed by far right extremist posing as Antifa
> Quite the world we are living in


Sure is. People babbling like idiots. 
“I’m waiting for the left press...”
“Only if one is hypocritical.”
Duh duh duh duh.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Did cops have Calvin Munerlyn handcuffed in the back of a police car and then pulled him out and sat on him until he died?


*You forgot his " Melanin " content....LIAR...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7414


I knew it was Larry David.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I knew it was Larry David.


FAKE NEWS


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> FAKE NEWS


You're right but it was like a dream that you knew you had but just couldnt remember.
Because aliens.

btw, Im glad you got a haircut. You were starting to look like Milli, or was it Vanilli?


----------



## Imtired (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> So sorry - what I actually meant was don't watch this --
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/100000007159353/george-floyd-arrest-death-video.html?playlistId=video/race-in-america


That was so hard to watch.   No words.  Furious.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're right but it was like a dream that you knew you had but just couldnt remember.
> Because aliens.


That interesting.  I’m writing that down in my notes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> That interesting.  I’m writing that down in my notes. View attachment 7415


Anything else?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> That was so hard to watch.   No words.  Furious.


I didnt watch it.
He said, "dont watch this"

I hope to God it wasn't like the video I posted and asked the administrator to remove.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's the game they play, change the narrative, the meaning, to better suit your rhetoric. Like Kap kneeling to protest police brutality. Seems quaint now.


It must be exhausting to have to spend so much energy spinning and deflecting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It must be exhausting to have to spend so much energy spinning and deflecting.
> View attachment 7416


Especially when you're sucking your own co2 all day long.
Whats it like?


Filthy masks.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt watch it.
> He said, "dont watch this"
> 
> I hope to God it wasn't like the video I posted and asked the administrator to remove.


Both deaths were awful to watch.  One doesn’t negate the other, in fact both deaths serve to underscore the need for change.  

In all the videos being posted showing violence, there are some videos out there showing compassion.  Whether that be the police taking a knee with the protesters or protestors protecting business from looters.  In every case the latter serve to immediately release and de-escalate the tension.  Our President needs to calm, not inflame.  But his ego and lack of empathy won’t allow that,


----------



## Imtired (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Especially when you're sucking your own co2 all day long.
> Whats it like?
> View attachment 7417
> 
> Filthy masks.


I don’t know Ricky, why don’t you tell me?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Both deaths were awful to watch.  One doesn’t negate the other, in fact both deaths serve to underscore the need for change.
> 
> In all the videos being posted showing violence, there are some videos out there showing compassion.  Whether that be the police taking a knee with the protesters or protestors protecting business from looters.  In every case the latter serve to immediately release and de-escalate the tension.  Our President needs to calm, not inflame.  But his ego and lack of empathy won’t allow that,


I'll take your emotional response as the best you can do.
I'm still not watching the video.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's a great point... but the media won't let us hear from them.  Your video is the first one I've heard from that called "bullshit" on all of this.


Stop grouping everyone together.  I shared my story of Bruno with you and still label everyone.  You did it to me all the time.  Stop doing stuff like that and it will go better for you.  Thought I would point that f up dude.  Go look in the mirror and change the way you write.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I don’t know Ricky, why don’t you tell me?


I dont wear one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Who said Black Lives Matter means Only Blacks Lives Matter???


You’re still an idiot.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take your emotional response as the best you can do.
> I'm still not watching the video.


How you take or don’t take my response is of no importance.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

I saw the mug shots of the "police officers."  They dont look like real cops that's for sure.  The look in their eyes are dark.  How did they get the job in the first place?  The guy who kneeled in front of the cameras and killed Mr Floyd was a co-worker at another job with Floyd?  They knew each other and its super weird to me.  Is it just a matter of coincidence?


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's the game they play, change the narrative, the meaning, to better suit your rhetoric.
> Like Kap kneeling to protest police brutality. Seems quaint now.


*" It's the game they play, change the narrative, the meaning "*









						Police: Philadelphia gun shop owner shoots, kills suspected looter
					

PHILADELPHIA (WFLA) – Police said a gun shop owner opened fire Tuesday on suspected looters in Philadelphia, killing one of them, WCAU reported. According to the news station, the owner of Firing L…




					fox59.com
				





*" It's The Game THEY Play "   .....Looting and stealing and THEY get blown away, then it's the *
*whining and crying cuz Little 6' 4" SHITHEAD wuz such a good Little SHITHEAD....!

" It's The Game THEY Play " ......Straight to the MSM sobbing and collecting hundreds of thousands
of dollars on " Go Fund Me " accounts.....

" It's the Game THEY Play "......Incite violence and destroy property because Little SHITHEAD was 
not given a chance even though he deliberately tore thru two metal doors and was charging up a
flight of stairs with a weapon.... 

" Change The Narrative " .....It's what trolls like Husky Poo do to appease the handlers who slither
cash into their accounts to push a Filthy Criminal Democrat narrative....

" Change The Narrative " .....Oh yes, we can't face the TRUTH about the lack of parenting...noooo
the long sordid history of AMERICA that is NEVER TAUGHT IN SCHOOLS IS USED AS A TOOL to
incite violence because only snippets of the TRUTH are divulged to the Little 6' 4" SHITHEADS....

" Change The Narrative " .....Yep it's ALL the Caucasian man's fault, even though the current inhabitants
of AMERICA never did ANYTHING the DEMOCRATS have Alleged and used to incite violence....

" The Meaning ".......Ah yes...The meaning...! The TRUTH has been lost because DEMOCRATS LIED about
how this current inflamed incident started....They won't tell AMERICA that DEREK CHAUVIN would be 
in JAIL if now Sen Amy Klobuchar had done her job and not let the KNOWN SICKO back out onto the 
streets of Minneapolis when SHE was an ELECTED Prosecutor. She KNEW his History, yet she let him
out onto the Streets to ply his trade even further....!

" The Meaning " ........It's lost now ...We have Death, Destruction and Despair across this GREAT Country
because DEMOCRATS have wrought EVIL unto this GREAT NATION in view of the fact that a Good Successful Man
was elected to the highest office in the land with the intentions of Making this Fifty State Country a 
prosperous - productive Nation for ALL Humans within our borders....! 


" The Meaning ".......All Across this Great Nation NOW the meaning of DEMOCRAT is synonymous with
EVIL - CORRUPT - LYING - MANIPULATIVE - FILTHY - CRIMINAL INDIVIDUALS......!

*
*HELL HAS A SPECIAL PLACE FOR ALL YOU DEMOCRATS/TERRORISTS...!*
*
*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> How you take or don’t take my response is of no importance.



*That's CORRECT Yutiredtroll....YOUR SHIT IS OF NO IMPORTANCE, JUST FLUSHSSSSSSHIT.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *HELL HAS A SPECIAL PLACE FOR ALL YOU DEMOCRATS/TERRORISTS...!*


I’m serious now. What are you up to?  Are you off your meds again?


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I’m serious now. What are you up to?  Are you off your meds again?


*Go out in the " Little " shed where you hide your special things and *
*find those pointy pliers ......push the New Internet Hook that I lodged in 
your deformed upper lip thru and discard it in the trash. I'll have another*
*for you quite soon....no you don't get to heal up.

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2020)

No masks? No clubs? No bricks? No torches? No cops?
Anything else I forgot to mention?
Exactly


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2020)

This changes everything.








						George Floyd had coronavirus and died after cardiac attack, police report claims
					

Hennepin County has released the George Floyd autopsy report, which confirms he died from a heart attack which was complicated by law enforcement subdual




					www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2020)

Well, that’s all cleared up.








						Trump was moved to secure bunker Friday after protesters breached temporary fences near White House complex
					

WASHINGTON - President Donald Trump was rushed to a secure bunker in the White House on...




					www.lmtonline.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2020)

Fucking pussies kneeling with the thugs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No masks? No clubs? No bricks? No torches? No cops?
> Anything else I forgot to mention?
> Exactly
> 
> View attachment 7418


No brains.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 3, 2020)

If you have a few minutes, give a listen...another perspective on things.









						Confession: I DO NOT support George Floyd and I refuse to see him as a martyr. But I hope his family receives justice. | By Candace Owens | Facebook
					

96M views, 804K likes, 643K loves, 864K comments, 1.4M shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Candace Owens: Confession: I DO NOT support George Floyd and I refuse to see him as a martyr. But I hope his...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No brains.


Oops. lol.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No masks? No clubs? No bricks? No torches? No cops?
> Anything else I forgot to mention?
> Exactly
> 
> View attachment 7418


No sex, no drugs, no wine, no women
No fun, no sin, no you, no wonder it's dark
Everyone around me is a total stranger
Everyone avoids me like a cyclone ranger


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> If you have a few minutes, give a listen...another perspective on things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is bravery.
The truth pill swallowed dry.
No chaser, no spoonfull of sugar.
Candace Owens is a true leader.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is bravery.
> The truth pill swallowed dry.
> No chaser, no spoonfull of sugar.
> Candace Owens is a true leader.


Hey maybe your leader and her hubby will invite you for a game of backgammon? Don’t hold your breath, unless their toilet is clogged.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

Heaad of the National Guard Bureau gets his troops in line ==



			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EZoTjhDXgAMr6kk?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

From a Sacramento Quaker newsgroup --

Walter Lasseigne Parenteau
ttSScp2go0n somredhrslm
“Friends,

I don't normally take to these emails to share, but I feel deeply moved to do so tonight.

I was a long-time attender of [the San Francisco Quaker Meeting], but my wife (who is a member) and I now live in Sacramento. Like you in San Francisco, we are also under a mandatory curfew and are under the surveillance of the guns of the national guard. Two hours ago, five armored humvees with gun mounts drove passed our bedroom window.

An hour ago I noticed flashing lights outside. I hadn't heard any commotion whatsoever. Looking out my open window I saw a man being arrested. He was surrounded by several officers who had arrived in: 2 cruisers, a covered pickup, an unmarked SUV, and a SWAT wagon. The man was on the phone, presumably with someone he lived with--maybe a spouse, a significant other, or a roommate.

I could overhear him telling the person on the phone that he was being arrested. He said that he was only a block away from home. He said that he'd told the officers that, but that they had said that it didn't matter, as they were operating under "maximum enforcement" of the curfew. He then proceeded to tell them what jail he was being taken to. The police then put him in a car and all of the vehicles drove away.

Let me tell you what this made clear to me.

If our elected officials were somehow able to be so certain, without any doubt whatsoever, that it was in fact in the public good for every citizen to stay at home, so certain in fact that they were going to back that up with the force of the law, then it would logically follow that their first priority would be to take people home. If the police saw you out after the curfew, they would stop you, issue you a warning, and then take you home. If you were stopped again, perhaps they would issue you a misdemeanor citation, and then take you home again. At every turn, the point of enforcement would be to keep you safe at home.

If you wonder how an overtaxed police force would manage taking all of these people home, then ask yourself how that same force manages to take those same people to jail. This is not academic; I just watched the police arrest my neighbor and take him to jail, which is much further away than home was for him.

But this lays bare the fact that keeping people safe at home is not the point of the curfew. It reveals that the point of the curfew it is to intimidate. A curfew does not make illegal activity illegal; those laws are already on the books. A curfew criminalizes legal activity. It formalizes the same broad net of suspicion that the police regularly see their fellow citizens through--especially when it comes to black men--that people are in the streets protesting this very moment.

What I saw tonight reveals that the goal of a curfew is not to keep people safe at home, but to create an intimidating show of unchecked police force and to criminalize legal behavior. That, in my view, is fundamentally immoral.

One thought has been coming to me these past few days: A peace kept with a weapon is not peace. This curfew has revealed to me that our country's police powers have absolutely no tools at their disposal beyond intimidation. Intimidation is the only tool that they have. If it were in any way otherwise, then they would have driven my neighbor home. This is deeply sad and troubling.

I now find myself considering what actions I might take against that immorality. Tonight I used social media to convey this message to my mayor and to our governor. Tomorrow, I'm not sure what I will do. I suspect that this moment is calling for me to use my privilege as a young, educated, white man to resist this immorality so that others who are less privileged than me are not subject to it.

I humbly ask this community to hold everyone effected by these curfews in the light. I also ask you to help me, as imperfectly as you can given the medium of email, to help me consider further actions. I also ask you to help me see this curfew in a different light if I am in need of eldering.

I also wonder, if my assessment of these curfews is correct, and if you share my sense, if one course of action might be for us all to allow ourselves to violate this unjust law and to allow ourselves to be arrested, collectively, as Quakers.

But it is late, and I have to sleep, and I eagerly await your reflections on this subject.

Much love in these hard times,
- Devin”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

Confession: I DO NOT support George Floyd and I refuse to see him as a martyr. But I hope his family receives justice. | By Candace Owens | Facebook
					

96M views, 804K likes, 643K loves, 864K comments, 1.4M shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Candace Owens: Confession: I DO NOT support George Floyd and I refuse to see him as a martyr. But I hope his...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Donald Trump is the first president in my lifetime who does not try to unite the American people—does not even pretend to try. Instead he tries to divide us.
> We are witnessing the consequences of three years without mature leadership. We can unite without him, drawing on the strengths inherent in our civil society. This will not be easy, as the past few days have shown, but we owe it to our fellow citizens; to past generations that bled to defend our promise; and to our children.


1.  We were divided under Obama.  Telling back criminals they're victims was a stupid idea.
2.  Liberals have kept us divided since the day Trump took office.  It's called 'being butthurt over getting your ass kicked at the ballot box.'


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Google will tell you who said that.


Did google give you the 3 names of innocent black men, killed by police, I asked you to produce?  I'm still waiting.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's the game they play, change the narrative, the meaning, to better suit your rhetoric. Like Kap kneeling to protest police brutality. Seems quaint now.


That was 5 years ago.  Who was the black man police brutalized?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> That was so hard to watch.   No words.  Furious.


How hard would it have been to watch if he ran over and killed a small child because he was on meth and fentanyl while driving?  Oh, wait, nevermind... black lives only matter if it's white-on-black crime.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Both deaths were awful to watch.  One doesn’t negate the other, in fact both deaths serve to underscore the need for change.
> 
> In all the videos being posted showing violence, there are some videos out there showing compassion.  Whether that be the police taking a knee with the protesters or protestors protecting business from looters.  In every case the latter serve to immediately release and de-escalate the tension.  Our President needs to calm, not inflame.  But his ego and lack of empathy won’t allow that,


We do need change.  We need black people to be outraged at themselves when they murder each other 2,300 times per year... not just the 200 or so when they're criminals, resisting arrest, and die at the hands of police.  I already know that asking them to stop being 13% that commit over 60% of the violent crime, in our country, is asking too much.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Stop grouping everyone together.  I shared my story of Bruno with you and still label everyone.  You did it to me all the time.  Stop doing stuff like that and it will go better for you.  Thought I would point that f up dude.  Go look in the mirror and change the way you write.


I don't label everyone.  The Sacramento Kings announcer was just told to resign because he said "All Lives Matter".  Sorry, Spicoli, but that's some bullshit.  And all because another black criminal died, while full of drugs, committing multiple felonies and resisting arrest.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> If you have a few minutes, give a listen...another perspective on things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the black community will call her an "uncle tom" for not taking the party line.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't label everyone.  The Sacramento Kings announcer was just told to resign because he said "All Lives Matter".  Sorry, Spicoli, but that's some bullshit.  And all because another black criminal died, while full of drugs, committing multiple felonies and resisting arrest.


Disregard


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

Has everyone forgotten about Ahmaud Arbery?









						Ahmaud Arbery was hit with a truck before he died, and his killer allegedly used a racial slur, investigator testifies | CNN
					

William Bryan told investigators he heard Travis McMichael use a racial epithet after fatally shooting Ahmaud Arbery in Glynn County, a Georgia Bureau of Investigation agent testified Thursday at a preliminary hearing.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Disregard


Hey ELLEJ you’re gettin’ a dose of a real winner there, aren’t you? Keep trying to show him love...it may work, you never know!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Has everyone forgotten about Ahmaud Arbery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.  He was pretending to be jogging, while casing a construction site looking for tools to steal, because he was a thief, and ran around the truck to grab the gun out of a former cop's hand.

Is that the guy you're referring to?


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Has everyone forgotten about Ahmaud Arbery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I wanna know is how did you manage to superimpose pics of Poconos and Outlaw and MSK into that article? Well done!


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did google give you the 3 names of innocent black men, killed by police, I asked you to produce?  I'm still waiting.


When I pointed out that you were acting like a racist, you responded with posts justifying racism.  When I posted the names of unarmed black people killed by the police, you responded with reasons why it was okay to kill unarmed black people, some of which included obvious lies.

Now that I have called you a liar, are you going to find reasons why it is acceptable to be a liar?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nope.  He was pretending to be jogging, while casing a construction site looking for tools to steal, because he was a thief, and ran around the truck to grab the gun out of a former cop's hand.
> 
> Is that the guy you're referring to?


I guess you didn't read the article.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey ELLEJ you’re gettin’ a dose of a real winner there, aren’t you? Keep trying to show him love...it may work, you never know!


Has everyone forgotten about Calvin Munerlyn?  Or did you EVER know his name?









						Woman arraigned, bond denied in killing of Family Dollar security guard over face mask
					

Sharmel Teague is charged with first-degree premeditated murder and a firearms violation for the death of 43-year-old Calvin Munerlyn.



					www.nbc12.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> When I pointed out that you were acting like a racist, you responded with posts justifying racism.  When I posted the names of unarmed black people killed by the police, you responded with reasons why it was okay to kill unarmed black people, some of which included obvious lies.
> 
> Now that I have called you a liar, are you going to find reasons why it is acceptable to be a liar?


No, I pointed out they were killed because of their own stupidity.  You can't blame cops for Tamir Rice.  I gave you the facts and you ran away.  I would not have shot Philando Castile but you can see why he was shot.

Is that all you have?  2?  You said there were thousands of names.  Where are the rest?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't label everyone.  The Sacramento Kings announcer was just told to resign because he said "All Lives Matter".  Sorry, Spicoli, but that's some bullshit.  And all because another black criminal died, while full of drugs, committing multiple felonies and resisting arrest.


It wasn't his first racist rodeo.  Players have been complaining about him for years.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> I guess you didn't read the article.


Read the article,  know his criminal background, watched the video and saw what happened.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey ELLEJ you’re gettin’ a dose of a real winner there, aren’t you? Keep trying to show him love...it may work, you never know!


I tried.  Both sides need to change the wording of what they want out of all this.  The truth is somewhere in the middle....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> It wasn't his first racist rodeo.  Players have been complaining about him for years.


Really?  Who?  DeMarcus, who is a punk with a chip on his shoulder.  Who else?  If Napear is a problem, why has he been on television and had a radio show for decades?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I pointed out they were killed because of their own stupidity.  You can't blame cops for Tamir Rice.  I gave you the facts and you ran away.  I would not have shot Philando Castile but you can see why he was shot.
> 
> Is that all you have?  2?  You said there were thousands of names.  Where are the rest?


I didn't go anywhere.  I choose when and to whom I respond.

When did I post about "thousands".  Or is this just another one of your lies?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  Who?  DeMarcus, who is a punk with a chip on his shoulder.  Who else?  If Napear is a problem, why has he been on television and had a radio show for decades?


Ratings and sponsors.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I tried.  Both sides need to change the wording of what they want out of all this.  The truth is somewhere in the middle....


When black lives matter to black people, they'll matter to everyone.  Blacks murder each other 7 times per day, Spicoli, and that's every day of the year.  Cops kill them less than 10% of that.  Have you EVER seen them protest a black on black murder?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Ratings and sponsors.


Ratings?  LMAO!  I wonder if the Kings never doing well had something to do with that.  Where is your evidence that ratings and sponsors were a problem?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Read the article,  know his criminal background, watched the video and saw what happened.


Then how does this ("Nope. He was pretending to be jogging, while casing a construction site looking for tools to steal, because he was a thief, and ran around the truck to grab the gun out of a former cop's hand") fit with the findings of the investigator?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> I didn't go anywhere.  I choose when and to whom I respond.
> 
> When did I post about "thousands".  Or is this just another one of your lies?


Thousands of google hits.  Sorry, could have been one of your other profiles.  Can you give me the names of 3 innocent black people killed by police?  As often as I hear it happens, should take you only a minute.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Then how does this ("Nope. He was pretending to be jogging, while casing a construction site looking for tools to steal, because he was a thief, and ran around the truck to grab the gun out of a former cop's hand") fit with the findings of the investigator?


1.  He was on camera, multiple times, walking through that unfinished house.  Why?  Was he going to buy it?
2.  He was not wearing jogging clothing.
3.  He lived nowhere near there.  Who drives to another neighborhood so they can jog through unfinished houses?
4.  On the video, plain as day, he is seen running around the truck to wrestle with the man holding the gun.
5.  He was previously convicted of theft.
6.  You seen THIS video of your boy?  Tell me the cop wasn't a saint and your boy wasn't a fucking thug.  WARNING:  He isn't in a tuxedo here and there are no 4th grade graduation photos of him.









						Exclusive: Police tried to tase Ahmaud Arbery in 2017 incident, video shows
					

Officers questioned why Arbery was sitting alone in his car in a park one morning in November 2017




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Has everyone forgotten about Ahmaud Arbery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*What's there to " Really " remember..........?

They're going to prosecute the father and son....

The guy is dead because he wrestled with the wrong 
end of a shotgun held by a '" Supposed Vigilante ".....

You want " More " damage and destruction over 
an issue that should have been kept local.......?*


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

messy said:


> What I wanna know is how did you manage to superimpose pics of Poconos and Outlaw and MSK into that article? Well done!


*It sure looks like you the 30+ year old HS Student, your brother Fat Bob the Slob and your " Pervy " Uncle.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

And yet they don't have ANY problem killing each other 2,300 times per year.  No outrage.  No protests.  No celebrities telling black people to stop killing each other.  But when a white man can get blamed, holy shit!  We need to riot.

Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> When I pointed out that you were acting like a racist, you responded with posts justifying racism.  When I posted the names of unarmed black people killed by the police, you responded with reasons why it was okay to kill unarmed black people, some of which included obvious lies.
> 
> Now that I have called you a liar, are you going to find reasons why it is acceptable to be a liar?


That guy long ago gave up wanting to be “acceptable.”
I wonder how many times he got beat up over the years. Or maybe just ignored.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 4, 2020)

Drew Brees Admits He Doesn’t Trust Black People Ever Since Falcons Linebacker Stole Football Straight Out Of His Hands
					

NEW ORLEANS—In response to controversy over his previous statement that downplayed police brutality and focused on standing for the national anthem, New Orleans Saints quarterback Drew Brees admitted Thursday that he hasn’t trusted black people ever since a Falcons linebacker stole a football...




					www.theonion.com


----------



## Imtired (Jun 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Drew Brees Admits He Doesn’t Trust Black People Ever Since Falcons Linebacker Stole Football Straight Out Of His Hands
> 
> 
> NEW ORLEANS—In response to controversy over his previous statement that downplayed police brutality and focused on standing for the national anthem, New Orleans Saints quarterback Drew Brees admitted Thursday that he hasn’t trusted black people ever since a Falcons linebacker stole a football...
> ...


For some of our Trumpian posters, this is satire.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> For some of our Trumpian posters, this is satire.


Great timing dude and way to help the flames go higher.  Here's a true story from Santa Monica.  I want to protect the innocent.  So many in the middle.  









						Violent, armed looters overrun Santa Monica Music Center: 'They took everything from us, and no one stopped them'
					

For almost five decades, the Santa Monica Music Center was an oasis of arts and education that gave all walks of life the opportunity to bond over the universal language of melodies. But in the riots that reached Santa Monica on Sunday, almost everything inside was damaged or pilfered as the...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Then how does this ("Nope. He was pretending to be jogging, while casing a construction site looking for tools to steal, because he was a thief, and ran around the truck to grab the gun out of a former cop's hand") fit with the findings of the investigator?


Here's the full version... driving on a suspended license, weed, etc.  Another "goot boy" just getting profiled for _*no reason*_.









						Ahmaud Arbery case: 2017 video emerges of Georgia cops trying to tase victim
					

Ahmaud Arbery, the Georgia jogger who was gunned down by a father and son with ties to local law enforcement, had also been the target of a Glynn County police officer two and a half years ago who tried to tase him in a park after accusing him of smoking marijuana, a newly released video shows.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> For some of our Trumpian posters, this is satire.


Drew Brees is entitled to his opinion.  But every black celebrity will say he's wrong for it.  He's the problem because HE won't agree with them.  Losers.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> 1.  We were divided under Obama.  Telling back criminals they're victims was a stupid idea.
> 2.  Liberals have kept us divided since the day Trump took office.  It's called 'being butthurt over getting your ass kicked at the ballot box.'


In 2016, Hillary won at the ballot box by several million votes, but lost in the electoral college.

I'll let you do your own analysis of the 2018 elections.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Here's the full version... driving on a suspended license, weed, etc.  Another "goot boy" just getting profiled for _*no reason*_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with the investigator's findings of the crime in question?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> In 2016, Hillary won at the ballot box by several million votes, but lost in the electoral college.
> 
> I'll let you do your own analysis of the 2018 elections.


The vote count was 65,853,514 to 62,984,828.  48% to 46% of the total votes.  I don't really think of less than 3 million votes, when we're talking about a total of over 129 million, a "several million votes".  It's more of a "few" than several.  Clown.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> What does that have to do with the investigator's findings of the crime in question?


He was a punk with weed in the car and driving on a suspended license.  Yelling at cops and waving his arms like some tough guy.  And who the fuck wears a winter coat with no shirt?  Turns out he wasn't a sweet boy wearing a tuxedo everywhere.  Had he not decided to run at, and wrestle with, the man holding a gun, I'll bet he'd still be alive.  Just like all the others.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He was a punk with weed in the car and driving on a suspended license.  Yelling at cops and waving his arms like some tough guy.  And who the fuck wears a winter coat with no shirt?  Turns out he wasn't a sweet boy wearing a tuxedo everywhere.  Had he not decided to run at, and wrestle with, the man holding a gun, I'll bet he'd still be alive.  Just like all the others.


What does that have to do with the investigator's report?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The vote count was 65,853,514 to 62,984,828.  48% to 46% of the total votes.  I don't really think of less than 3 million votes, when we're talking about a total of over 129 million, a "several million votes".  It's more of a "few" than several.  Clown.


Semantics.

Now do 2018, after the voters had had a chance to fully appreciate what had happened.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Semantics.
> 
> Now do 2018, after the voters had had a chance to fully appreciate what had happened.


No, not semantics.  You and the other libs have PTSD over Trump getting nearly exactly the same amount of votes.  And that's not counting all the dead and illegal votes you pushed for.  Still pushing for.  Now you want to make sure felons can vote, too.  

I couldn't care less about 2018.  I've watched you hypocrites handle the Mueller case, Kavanaugh, etc.   Your colors were revealed long ago.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> For some of our Trumpian posters, this is satire.


Let me ask you a question.  Black people murder each other roughly 2,300 times a year.  That's an average of about 7 per day.  That same year, there were 223 blacks killed by cops and 247 blacks killed by whites.  Roughly 10%.  

Can you please explain to me why the only black killings that ever get protested are by white cops?  Especially when every publicized case reveals the black man killed had, in most cases, an extensive criminal background.  You claim to be neutral... so from a neutral perspective, why should America take George Loyd seriously when there is ZERO coverage when blacks kill each other 7 times per day.  Every weekend it's 20 here... 10 there... 30 last weekend...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Fucking moron.  Yeah... cut the police.  That will stop black on black murders that are TEN TIMES worse than police shootings.








						Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti, City Officials Cutting $100 Million-$150 Million From LAPD Budget, Funds To Be Reinvested In Communities Of Color
					

As he began to speak about reforming the LAPD during his Wednesday evening press conference, Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti called this an "urgent moment" for the city, "an inflection point." He said he is "committed to making this moment not just a moment." Garcetti said he would be making...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> For some of our Trumpian posters, this is satire.


Too funny,
You never get anywhere kneeling to the mob.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> In 2016, Hillary won at the ballot box by several million votes, but lost in the electoral college.


Yes, several million illegal votes.
Keep going for the popular vote, it worked so well in the past.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> For some of our Trumpian posters, this is satire.



*No it shows that he values his " Paycheck " more than the TRUTH....!*

*Apparently your life revolves around " Accepted " lies....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Has everyone forgotten about Ahmaud Arbery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody jogs with a hammer in their hand.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody jogs with a hammer in their hand.



*Nobody plays " Red Rover Red Rover " with the business end of a Shotgun either.....





*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

Would anyone be surprised if this was true?
I have no idea  but I would put the odds at 7/2 its true.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7430
> 
> Would anyone be surprised if this was true?
> I have no idea  but I would put the odds at 7/2 its true.


Source?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> When I pointed out that you were acting like a racist, you responded with posts justifying racism.  When I posted the names of unarmed black people killed by the police, you responded with reasons why it was okay to kill unarmed black people, some of which included obvious lies.
> 
> Now that I have called you a liar, are you going to find reasons why it is acceptable to be a liar?


It's what he do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Source?


The plumber has lost all credibility.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber has lost all credibility.



*NO HE HASN'T .....!!*
*YOU'VE JUST REINFORCED YOUR UTTER LACK OF CREDIBILITY !!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber has lost all credibility.


Read my post numbnuts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2020)

Here is the hairy stinky twat from Michigan,








						Gov. Whitmer — who condemned lockdown protesters — breaks her own rules during march in Detroit
					

The Democrat removed her mask to speak to the cameras and threw social distancing out the window for the photo opportunity




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is the hairy stinky twat from Michigan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so now its ok!!
Too funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> When I pointed out that you were acting like a racist, you responded with posts justifying racism.  When I posted the names of unarmed black people killed by the police, you responded with reasons why it was okay to kill unarmed black people, some of which included obvious lies.
> 
> Now that I have called you a liar, are you going to find reasons why it is acceptable to be a liar?


You call everyone a racist and a liar that disagrees with you.
Its like messy calling everyone stupid idiots.
Its meaningless.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Source?


You think the douche bag pays his own expenses to speak?  He doesn't even pay his taxes.









						Al Sharpton gets $1M in pay from his own charity
					

He’s the million-dollar minister. The Rev. Al Sharpton raked in $1,046,948 from his own charity last year, according to National Action Network’s latest tax filings obtained by The Post…




					nypost.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's what he do.


That's what he do?  LMAO!


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

#DavidDorn.
Did you people already forget?


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You call everyone a racist and a liar that disagrees with you.
> Its like messy calling everyone stupid idiots.
> Its meaningless.


“Hey did you read the article from The NY Times telling us that those studies saying Hydroxychloroquine doesn’t work are bogus? 
So that article they posted yesterday, citing another study showing that it doesn’t work, must be wrong.
My Hero Donald is the only one who knows the truth!@


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You call everyone a racist and a liar that disagrees with you.
> Its like messy calling everyone stupid idiots.
> Its meaningless.


I call people racists when they are acting like racists,  It's educational - they might not know.

I call people liars when they posting falsehoods and I am convinced that they know what they are doing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> I call people racists when they are acting like racists,  It's educational - they might not know.
> 
> I call people liars when they posting falsehoods and I am convinced that they know what they are doing.


I guess if the plumber wasn't such a lying racist, stupid enough to think trump is good for America we wouldn't have to keep telling him how he looks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess if the plumber wasn't such a lying racist, stupid enough to think trump is good for America we wouldn't have to keep telling him how he looks.


I know how I look, and it sure ain't like a pot bellied garden gnome.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> “Hey did you read the article from The NY Times telling us that those studies saying Hydroxychloroquine doesn’t work are bogus?
> So that article they posted yesterday, citing another study showing that it doesn’t work, must be wrong.
> My Hero Donald is the only one who knows the truth!@


You just stepped in the same pile of dogshit you stepped in this morning.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/04/researchers-retract-study-that-found-big-risks-using-hydroxychloroquine-treat-covid-19/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess if the plumber wasn't such a lying racist, stupid enough to think trump is good for America we wouldn't have to keep telling him how he looks.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

15 People Died In The Protests And Riots Following George Floyd’s Death. Here’s Who They Are
					

These are the 15 people who’ve died so far during the protests, riots, or looting.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You just stepped in the same pile of dogshit you stepped in this morning.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/04/researchers-retract-study-that-found-big-risks-using-hydroxychloroquine-treat-covid-19/


You’re just too dumb.
You can’t distinguish between studies.
You even quoted The NY Times article as saying it didn’t work as the opposite.
You can read headlines but you have no understanding of any issue. 
It’s really weird.
Do you think this Post article refers to the same study that The NY Times article of 2 days ago discussed? 
I told you before, don’t bother trying to understand the world...you fail.
Just keep screaming your truth, young‘un. 
“I love Trump and I believe everything he says!”


----------



## Imtired (Jun 5, 2020)

Seriously?  Two elderly men pushed by police.  WTF?  

Salt Lake City.  Man with cane who looked like he was just standing on the sidewalk observing the commotion.  When he turned and tried walking away they unnecessarily shoved him in the back and he fell.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266908354821206016
And I’m sure by now everyone has see this sickening footage of the 75 year old man pushed over by Buffalo cops.  Sickening.  Antifa my *ss.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 331732, member: 5643"
Seriously?  Two elderly men pushed by police.  WTF?

Salt Lake City.  Man with cane who looked like he was just standing on the sidewalk observing the commotion.  When he turned and tried walking away they unnecessarily shoved him in the back and he fell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266908354821206016
And I’m sure by now everyone has see this sickening footage of the 75 year old man pushed over by Buffalo cops.  Sickening. * Antifa my *ss*.





/QUOTE

*You put a lot of effort into posting that crap....you did !*

*You also don't comprehend much....

I don't agree always with " Police " tactics....but I do listen..!
If they tell you to move..move. Or they will move you. That simple.
This day and age of twisting everything captured on video is very
common place with DEMOCRATS...to the point of blatant criminality.

Protesters, Rioters and ANTIFA destroyed thousands or more of businesses
here in just SoCal alone and you are worried about some " Old " man getting 
shoved out of the way when the officers are on a mission to STOP the*
*Rioting and Looting....F@#K YOU and pound sand....!

How about you call YOUR DEMOCRAT REPRESENTATIVE AND TELL *
*WHOMEVER IT IS TO F@#KING DO THEIR JOB FOR THE CITIZENS
OF CALIFORNIA/AMERICA INSTEAD OF SUPPORTING MOTHER F#$KING ANARCHISTS !!*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 5, 2020)

This is a new word I learned today by Shelby Steele from the Hoover Institution. 

What's all the* hullabaloo* about?

a loud noise made by people, often because they are angry, or a situation in which many people are angry or upset: They finally stopped production of the play because of *all the hullabaloo* it caused.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re just too dumb.
> You can’t distinguish between studies.
> You even quoted The NY Times article as saying it didn’t work as the opposite.
> You can read headlines but you have no understanding of any issue.
> ...


You posted an article that had nothing to do with what I was talking about.
Maybe your assumptions are smarter than reality, I dont know.
I'm still learning how to read.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok?


We give and we give.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 15 People Died In The Protests And Riots Following George Floyd’s Death. Here’s Who They Are
> 
> 
> These are the 15 people who’ve died so far during the protests, riots, or looting.
> ...


Nobody cares.
Its not about dead Americans.
If you believe that, I gotta flying unicorn to sell you.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m loving the Joint Chiefs.
Just like after Charlottesville, they come out and speak for America.
Proud of the US military.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Seriously?  Two elderly men pushed by police.  WTF?
> 
> Salt Lake City.  Man with cane who looked like he was just standing on the sidewalk observing the commotion.  When he turned and tried walking away they unnecessarily shoved him in the back and he fell.
> 
> ...


"He tripped".  Then no one tended to him, although a dozen or so walked by pausing to look at him.

After the two were suspended, the rest resigned from the elite unit, saying they were just following orders.

I've heard that before somewhere.  I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m loving the Joint Chiefs.
> Just like after Charlottesville, they come out and speak for America.
> Proud of the US military.


Do you know who David Dorn was?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> "He tripped".  Then no one tended to him, although a dozen or so walked by pausing to look at him.
> 
> After the two were suspended, the rest resigned from the elite unit, saying they were just following orders.
> 
> I've heard that before somewhere.  I'll have to look it up.


It seems the last few days the more moderate maga-heads have gone silent and the obnoxious ones are going bonkers in vain attempts at defend mode.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the last few days the more moderate maga-heads have gone silent and the obnoxious ones are going bonkers in vain attempts at defend mode.


I think the cop fucked up.
He didnt push the guy very hard but the guy was old and frail.

If I was a cop, (and I would NEVER be one) I wouldnt do ANYTHING right now except write white people tickets for sitting on the beach.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Don Jr. Thanks MA Vet, 82, After Beating for Trump Support
					

Donald Trump, Jr. surprised an 82-year-old Massachusetts man who was beaten this week for supporting his father, President Donald Trump.




					t.co


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the cop fucked up.
> He didnt push the guy very hard but the guy was old and frail.
> 
> If I was a cop, (and I would NEVER be one) I wouldnt do ANYTHING right now except write white people tickets for sitting on the beach.


And while having a calm talk with one cop he didn't expect to be pushed by two others.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you know who David Dorn was?


Yup.
He was not one of those great Joint Chiefs, who unsolicitedly, at specific times when Trump started to appear to support white nationalists, came out and made individual statements on behalf of American unity. Love our military!
Did they mention the killing of Mr. Dorn? Is that why you bring him up in connection with my post?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> And while having a calm talk with one cop he didn't expect to be pushed by two others.


In all fairness, the talking time was over, and you dont know how "caim" the conversation was.
He should have turned around and walked the other way.
The cops were clearing the street.
No place for an old dude with an attitude.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup.
> He was not one of those great Joint Chiefs, who unsolicitedly, at specific times when Trump started to appear to support white nationalists, came out and made individual statements on behalf of American unity. Love our military!
> Did they mention the killing of Mr. Dorn? Is that why you bring him up in connection with my post?


Who was he?


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the last few days the more moderate maga-heads have gone silent and the obnoxious ones are going bonkers in vain attempts at defend mode.


Yes. And quite a few of the moderates are going sideways on him, leaving the loons to man the fort.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who was he?


A retired cop in racist St. Louis. Why do you care?
How about those Joint Chiefs! Did you read what they each said.
Love our military. Even when they’re not observing chain of command in order to speak for the country. Impressive, isn’t it? That’s twice now.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In all fairness, the talking time was over, and you dont know how "caim" the conversation was.
> He should have turned around and walked the other way.
> The cops were clearing the street.
> No place for an old dude with an attitude.


God you’re an ass.  If he’d been wearing a MAGA hat would you feel the same?  A student at my daughter’s high school died last year after hitting the back of his head in a very similar way.   That is the worst part of your head to hit, it’s no joke.  

Police are supposed to be held to a higher standard when it comes to dealing with the public.  They even take training courses in learning to de-escalate.  These police didn’t even behave like your average human would have.  If a 75 year old man came up to me with “an attitude”, I would not feel compelled to shove him.   That’s what immature bullies do.  Oh...wait...NOW I understand why you’re defending the police on this issue..........


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> A retired cop in racist St. Louis. Why do you care?
> How about those Joint Chiefs! Did you read what they each said.
> Love our military. Even when they’re not observing chain of command in order to speak for the country. Impressive, isn’t it? That’s twice now.


RIP David Dorn.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> God you’re an ass.  If he’d been wearing a MAGA hat would you feel the same?  A student at my daughter’s high school died last year after hitting the back of his head in a very similar way.   That is the worst part of your head to hit, it’s no joke.
> 
> Police are supposed to be held to a higher standard when it comes to dealing with the public.  They even take training courses in learning to de-escalate.  These police didn’t even behave like your average human would have.  If a 75 year old man came up to me with “an attitude”, I would not feel compelled to shove him.   That’s what immature bullies do.  Oh...wait...NOW I understand why you’re defending the police on this issue..........


The worst was just leaving him lying there bleeding out the ear, both from a health and public perception perspective.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> RIP David Dorn.
> View attachment 7454


Thank you, mr. administrator for taking the video of his death down.
It was not something i should have posted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

I am concerned, these guys know what’s coming, especially with this pandemic protest stock market rally.
MAGA.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

Display of Confederate battle flag banned by the USMC --






						REMOVAL PUBLIC DISPLAYS OF THE CONFEDERATE BATTLE FLAG
					

R 052137Z JUN 20MARADMIN 331/20MSGID/GENADMIN/CMC WASHINGTON DC IL//SUBJ/REMOVAL PUBLIC DISPLAYS OF THE CONFEDERATE BATTLE FLAG//REF/A/DOC/CMC/20APR20//REF/B/DOC/DOD/20NOV15//AMPN/REF A IS COMMANDANT



					www.marines.mil
				




" THIS INCLUDES, BUT IS NOT LIMITED TO, DEPICTIONS OF THE CONFEDERATE BATTLE FLAG ON AUTOMOBILE BUMPER STICKERS, CLOTHING, AND OTHER APPAREL."

Doesn't mention tattoos specifically, but there are already some USMC restrictions on those.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the cop fucked up.
> He didnt push the guy very hard but the guy was old and frail.
> 
> If I was a cop, (and I would NEVER be one) I wouldnt do ANYTHING right now except write white people tickets for sitting on the beach.


You might be a poor dumb white plumber, but you are funny as fuck and a pretty cool guy to have a beer with.’


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> RIP David Dorn.
> View attachment 7454


Tragic. Is that the rightwing cause celebre to show they care? Always with the one off examples, "Where's my African American? Look at my African American over there!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tragic. Is that the rightwing cause celebre to show they care? Always with the one off examples, "Where's my African American? Look at my African American over there!"


One off?
Is he the only one killed by rioters and looters this week?
Who said anything about African?
I know he was an American.
RIP.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You might be a poor dumb white plumber, but you are funny as fuck and a pretty cool guy to have a beer with.’


Us dumb asses are easy to get along with.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This is a new word I learned today by Shelby Steele from the Hoover Institution.
> 
> What's all the* hullabaloo* about?
> 
> a loud noise made by people, often because they are angry, or a situation in which many people are angry or upset: They finally stopped production of the play because of *all the hullabaloo* it caused.



*That's been around as long as " Kieth Richards "....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m loving the Joint Chiefs.
> Just like after Charlottesville, they come out and speak for America.
> Proud of the US military.



*Charlottesville was a pure set up to inflame " Race " relations for 
low intellect individuals like YOU !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's been around as long as " Kieth Richards "....*


Its been around longer than the pot bellied garden gnome.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

I think Lady G is a tremendous right-wing, homophobic ex-Senator. 
LOL!!! Are all your kind self-hating closet cases, or just a great many?


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its been around longer than the pot bellied garden gnome.


*Spola Ebola & Husky Poo Poo have a crush on this one.....





*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Lady G is a tremendous right-wing, homophobic ex-Senator.
> LOL!!! Are all your kind self-hating closet cases, or just a great many?


Maybe its time for Lindsey to let his freak flag fly.
Not judging.

You people have every right to enjoy your choices.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> One off?
> Is he the only one killed by rioters and looters this week?
> Who said anything about African?
> I know he was an American.
> RIP.


This is just another guilty white woman out for attention.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is just another guilty white woman out for attention.


As long as she shaves her head and apologizes for her whiteness the world can heal.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Lady G is a tremendous right-wing, homophobic ex-Senator.
> LOL!!! Are all your kind self-hating closet cases, or just a great many?


*The Golden Child has " Two " wings of operation when handling a bird....*
*He Fluffs to the right......He Fluffs to the left....just ask the self hating  
Closet Cases at the Cowshed Spa on the west loop...you know all about *
*the leather love from your own personal " Lady " G " Tremendous...*


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Display of Confederate battle flag banned by the USMC --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go America.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank you, mr. administrator for taking the video of his death down.
> It was not something i should have posted.


Did the dumbass post a snuff film? You people...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As long as she shaves her head and apologizes for her whiteness the world can heal.











						BLM streamer forces white girls to their knees because 'white privilege'
					

Video shows BLM YouTube streamer approach white girls on the street and force them on their knees to worship him and admit they have 'white privilege'.




					www.sausageroll.com.au


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

More white supremacist rioting.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268952067525218304


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

....and more.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269062313144995842


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BLM streamer forces white girls to their knees because 'white privilege'
> 
> 
> Video shows BLM YouTube streamer approach white girls on the street and force them on their knees to worship him and admit they have 'white privilege'.
> ...




*Bunch of " Pussies " that are weak in the knees.......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More white supremacist rioting.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268952067525218304





Ricky Fandango said:


> ....and more.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269062313144995842


*You sure that's not some " Red Bulled " out Amish.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You sure that's not some " Red Bulled " out Amish.......*


Are they white supremacists too?


----------



## Imtired (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ....and more.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269062313144995842


Oh yes..let‘s play the “hey, I have video of the ’other team’ doing bad things so that means they are just as bad.”  How many white supremacists do you know whose ancestors were ripped from their country and taken to another country to be slaves?   How many white supremacists do you know who were treated like animals, bred like live stock, and children torn from them to be sold?  How many white supremacists do you know who had to fight tooth and nail to earn their freedom, only to have to worry about lynching should they try to exercise that right?   

Spare me.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh yes..let‘s play the “hey, I have video of the ’other team’ doing bad things so that means they are just as bad.”  How many white supremacists do you know whose ancestors were ripped from their country and taken to another country to be slaves?   How many white supremacists do you know who were treated like animals, bred like live stock, and children torn from them to be sold?  How many white supremacists do you know who had to fight tooth and nail to earn their freedom, only to have to worry about lynching should they try to exercise that right?
> 
> Spare me.


*How's it feel to NOT know your History.....*
*
Who sold who and shipped them across the sea....?

You big fat pussy....
*
*Now take a knee....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh yes..let‘s play the “hey, I have video of the ’other team’ doing bad things so that means they are just as bad.”  How many white supremacists do you know whose ancestors were ripped from their country and taken to another country to be slaves?   How many white supremacists do you know who were treated like animals, bred like live stock, and children torn from them to be sold?  How many white supremacists do you know who had to fight tooth and nail to earn their freedom, only to have to worry about lynching should they try to exercise that right?
> 
> Spare me.


What are you talking about?
I just posted a few videos.
There's PLENTY more where those came from.
Have you turned the tv on this week?

Husker said they were white supremacists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269097839025508353


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What are you talking about?
> I just posted a few videos.
> There's PLENTY more where those came from.
> Have you turned the tv on this week?
> ...


I don’t think you this is going to turn out how she/he wants it to.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

3 protesters tracked officers to their homes, threw Molotov cocktails at police cars, authorities say
					

Channel 2 Action News coincidentally spoke to one of the suspects during a protest in Gwinnett County last weekend.




					t.co


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 3 protesters tracked officers to their homes, threw Molotov cocktails at police cars, authorities say
> 
> 
> Channel 2 Action News coincidentally spoke to one of the suspects during a protest in Gwinnett County last weekend.
> ...



*ALL OF THESE ACTIONS HAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH " RACE/RACISM ".......!!!!*
*
THEY HAVE EVERYTHING TO DO WITH ANARCHY AND OVERTHROWING OUR 
CURRENT SYSTEM OF GOVERNMENT BECAUSE TRUMP IS WINNING AND THE
CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS ARE LOSING IN A BIG BIG WAY.......

NOTHING SAYS " VOTE REPUBLICAN " ON NOV 3RD BETTER THAN DESTROYING 
PROPERTY, DESTROYING BUSINESSES, ATTEMPTING TO DESTROY THE VERY SYSTEM THAT
GAVE THEM THE " FREEDOM " TO PROTEST......!!!!!
*
*JUST KEEP IT UP YOU F#@KING IDIOTS.....BY MID JULY THE COUNTRY WILL HATE 
ANYTHING THAT IS ASSOCIATED WITH DEMOCRATS....!



DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS = TERRORISTS*


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

Smothers Brothers old racisst joke --


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Smothers Brothers old racisst joke --


*YOU ARE A CLOSET RACIST....!
YOUR ABOVE POST PROVES IT ...!

AGAIN.....

ONE MORE POST FROM A DYED IN THE WOOL RACIST DEMOCRAT
THAT SUPPORTS MY STATEMENTS :*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS = TERRORISTS = RACISTS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Smothers Brothers old racisst joke --



rac·ist
/ˈrāsəst/
 Learn to pronounce
noun
a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
"the comments have led to her being called a racist"

Not racist, but pretty funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> rac·ist
> /ˈrāsəst/
> Learn to pronounce
> noun
> ...


I miss those guys.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I miss those guys.


Is this a violation of these employees' Freedom of Speech?  (since you are the expert here now on that)



			https://scontent-lax3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/101604991_1473294682841795_2840871547747434496_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQmM2MkGC7uRBA-oqlv6AbvZp9tbiOMwW2U845nfa7uCBTAwLfr1zKe-KVtxRsrRYedILWAEe8P2l3HUykQdym9Y&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-2.xx&oh=eae5427747edd116a85afa748d592cf4&oe=5F024A9A


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I miss those guys.


I miss those simpler times, you know when everyone, even Democrats loved our country.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Is this a violation of these employees' Freedom of Speech?  (since you are the expert here now on that)
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-lax3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/101604991_1473294682841795_2840871547747434496_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQmM2MkGC7uRBA-oqlv6AbvZp9tbiOMwW2U845nfa7uCBTAwLfr1zKe-KVtxRsrRYedILWAEe8P2l3HUykQdym9Y&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-2.xx&oh=eae5427747edd116a85afa748d592cf4&oe=5F024A9A


Shut up and garden gnome.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Imtired (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7469


Where were you at?  If you are so outraged, why didn’t you organize a protest or protest yourself?  Tony wasn‘t ”forgotten”, there was wide coverage of this—and out cry—when the Police body cam footage was made public (4 years ago).   Get off your ass and protest if you’re so upset about Tony.


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Where were you at?  If you are so outraged, why didn’t you organize a protest or protest yourself?  Tony wasn‘t ”forgotten”, there was wide coverage of this—and out cry—when the Police body cam footage was made public (4 years ago).   Get off your ass and protest if you’re so upset about Tony.


*Are you a human with dark melanin....if so..don't worry about it.
Are you a human with light melanin....if so..don't worry about it.
Are you a human with a " Ring " in your nose.....if so...you have a lot to worry about.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Where were you at?  If you are so outraged, why didn’t you organize a protest or protest yourself?  Tony wasn‘t ”forgotten”, there was wide coverage of this—and out cry—when the Police body cam footage was made public (4 years ago).   Get off your ass and protest if you’re so upset about Tony.


That’s the thing with conservatives, we are too busy working to protest and we already have a tv and athletic shoes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Where were you at?  If you are so outraged, why didn’t you organize a protest or protest yourself?  Tony wasn‘t ”forgotten”, there was wide coverage of this—and out cry—when the Police body cam footage was made public (4 years ago).   Get off your ass and protest if you’re so upset about Tony.


You seem just a little high strung.
I just posted something I picked up on the interwebs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s the thing with conservatives, we are too busy working to protest and we already have a tv and athletic shoes.


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pretty much sums it up.


So does this,









						Black Lives Matter Protestors Deface Statue of Abraham Lincoln
					

How far have we come?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s the thing with conservatives, we are too busy working to protest and we already have a tv and athletic shoes.


Some of the laziest people I work with are magas.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s the thing with conservatives, we are too busy working to protest and we already have a tv and athletic shoes.


Joe, you are on here all day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of the laziest people I work with are magas.


I should rephrase that, all the lazy people I work with and have worked with are magas, and the hardest working are people who came from Mexico and are now Americans. That's just the way things are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of the laziest people I work with are magas.


OBVI
Union
Just think what they say behind your back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I should rephrase that, all the lazy people I work with and have worked with are magas, and the hardest working are people who came from Mexico and are now Americans. That's just the way things are.


Liar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe, you are on here all day.


Is there a point?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI
> Union
> Just think what they say behind your back.


Different union now. In the ironworkers there are few lazy magas or not. Lazy gets you sent back to the union hall. Lazy = hungry in the ironworkers. The maga ironworkers are just angry all the time like you fellas in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there a point?


If you can't see what I'm getting at go look in the mirror.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Different union now. In the ironworkers there are few lazy magas or not. Lazy gets you sent back to the union hall. Lazy = hungry in the ironworkers. The maga ironworkers are just angry all the time like you fellas in here.


Yes, that’s why I am out looting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

The Price of Wokeness: View the Devastation in Three U.S. Cities [Watch]
					

Will there come a time when the left will finally say "enough"?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that’s why I am out looting.


I wouldn't doubt that. Soiling the protest process while laying blame on others, it's what you people do, fascist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wouldn't doubt that. Soiling the protest process while laying blame on others, it's what you people do, fascist.


You're fucking delusional....and a disgraceful lying buffoon... You really should shut the hell up...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're fucking delusional....and a disgraceful lying buffoon... You really should shut the hell up...


Are you back all butthurt and whining again. You really are the most delicate of snowflakes. You being so slow, dumb and delicate is propably made for a tough go in life. Bravo on still breathing!


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

"Pepper spray is not a chemical irritant" -- W. Barr, June 7, 2020


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> "Pepper spray is not a chemical irritant" -- W. Barr, June 7, 2020


Whatever it is, they need to be using a lot more of it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whatever it is, they need to be using a lot more of it.


Are you opposed to the 1st Amendment?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you opposed to the 1st Amendment?


Of course not.
The first amendment doesn't address riots, looting, arson, assault and murder does it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Why would a government that has the power to put down any armed insurrection succumb and bend a knee to mobs armed with bottles, bricks, and molotov cocktails?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Of course not.
> The first amendment doesn't address riots, looting, arson, assault and murder does it?


So you believe trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you believe trump.


I believe my own eyes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

This is thought provoking.








						Iran would be willing to help Americans in 'revolution' against government
					

Iran would be willing to help Americans in a "revolution" that would involve having the "oligarchs" "annihilated," according to a new report.




					t.co


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wouldn't doubt that. Soiling the protest process while laying blame on others, it's what you people do, fascist.


Who should I blame?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would a government that has the power to put down any armed insurrection succumb and bend a knee to mobs armed with bottles, bricks, and molotov cocktails?


And using them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Police Chief Praised Armed Citizens Keeping Out Looters. Then He Was Forced to Resign.
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## Imtired (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Imtired (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You seem just a little high strung.
> I just posted something I picked up on the interwebs.


I’m curious, have you ever run into the side of a mountain that had a tunnel painted onto it?  ‘Cause the would explain a lot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> View attachment 7510


I already thanked the rioters for ending the lockdown dummy.
I have noticed a few like me not wearing masks now.
Every day a little more freedom


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’m curious, have you ever run into the side of a mountain that had a tunnel painted onto it?  ‘Cause the would explain a lot.


Not yet.
Can you post a map of all of the painted on tunnels so i can be on the lookout?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you back all butthurt and whining again. You really are the most delicate of snowflakes. You being so slow, dumb and delicate is propably made for a tough go in life. Bravo on still breathing!


Butt hurt.... hardly...perhaps annoyed would describe it. .
Pull your nose out of my ass Daffy and I can relax my sphincter.
I have have more than my share of good fortune, but you continue to ignore that fact as you ignore and lack comprehension with most facts.
Have a nice day and remember the sky is not falling...asshole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> "Pepper spray is not a chemical irritant" -- W. Barr, June 7, 2020


Pepper spray is all natural substances...tear gas is made made chemicals
But obviuosly you know that.

Pepper spray and tear gas are both non-lethal irritants that cause extreme burning of the eyes, nose, and throat—but there are a few key differences between the two substances. 
According to biohazard remediation company Aftermath, the active ingredient in pepper spray is _oleoresin capsicum_, which comes from the compound that makes hot peppers so hot: capsaicin. If you’ve ever accidentally rubbed your eyes after chopping a chili pepper, you’ve gotten a very tiny taste of what it’s like to be sprayed with pepper spray. Tear gas, on the other hand, contains _0-Chlorobenzylidenemalononitrile_ (CS), _2-chlorobenzalmalononitrile_ (CN), or a similar artificial chemical.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> View attachment 7510


That time of the month, huh?


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepper spray is all natural substances...tear gas is made made chemicals
> But obviuosly you know that.
> 
> Pepper spray and tear gas are both non-lethal irritants that cause extreme burning of the eyes, nose, and throat—but there are a few key differences between the two substances.
> According to biohazard remediation company Aftermath, the active ingredient in pepper spray is _oleoresin capsicum_, which comes from the compound that makes hot peppers so hot: capsaicin. If you’ve ever accidentally rubbed your eyes after chopping a chili pepper, you’ve gotten a very tiny taste of what it’s like to be sprayed with pepper spray. Tear gas, on the other hand, contains _0-Chlorobenzylidenemalononitrile_ (CS), _2-chlorobenzalmalononitrile_ (CN), or a similar artificial chemical.


Since you already agree that it is an irritant, the chemical formula for capsaicin is C18H27NO3.  Saying it is not a chemical because it is cheaply derived from plants is like saying that alcohol is not a chemical.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I already thanked the rioters for ending the lockdown dummy.
> I have noticed a few like me not wearing masks now.
> Every day a little more freedom


Oh yes, we've been so oppressed by being asked (not even mandated) to wear a mask.   I've been looking for sanctuary "non mask" countries that I can flee to with my family, but thankfully it looks like that won't be necessary now.  Whew!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh yes, we've been so oppressed by being asked (not even mandated) to wear a mask.   I've been looking for sanctuary "non mask" countries that I can flee to with my family, but thankfully it looks like that won't be necessary now.  Whew!!


Your mask/social distancing outrage has its limitations, doesn't it. lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269771503173799942


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes, we hat Shaun King,








						Shaun King: Democrats Run The Cities With Worst Police Brutality | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Imtired (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your mask/social distancing outrage has its limitations, doesn't it. lol.


Yes, I’m outraged about the lack of colors and patterns.  Is it that hard to create a mask that will match my shoes?  I hate clashing.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269771503173799942


OMG, isn’t it just like a white guy.  Do you ”have black friends too”?    

Black people are just like white people in that they have differing opinions.  Shocking, huh?


----------



## Imtired (Jun 7, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3155776277777017


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> OMG, isn’t it just like a white guy.  Do you ”have black friends too”?
> 
> Black people are just like white people in that they have differing opinions.  Shocking, huh?


I agree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Buffalo Officials Duped By Professional Antifa Provocateur - Arrest and Charge Two Police Officers - Righteous Police Team Stand Together and Walk Out... - The Last Refuge
					

Martin Gugino is a 75-year-old professional agitator and Antifa provocateur who brags on his blog about the number of times he can get arrested and escape prosecution. According to Buffalo Mayor Byron Brown “There has been vandalism, there have been fires set, there have been stores broken into...




					t.co


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Since you already agree that it is an irritant, the chemical formula for capsaicin is C18H27NO3.  Saying it is not a chemical because it is cheaply derived from plants is like saying that alcohol is not a chemical.


On top of which, today it was discovered that the DOJ in the past has classified pepper sprays and balls as chemical irritants, and the manufacturer's documents also call it that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> On top of which, today it was discovered that the DOJ in the past has classified pepper sprays and balls as chemical irritants, and the manufacturer's documents also call it that.


Would you like Ricky to explain the word past to you?

There’s a new sheriff in town.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Is this racist?








						Watch: Protester Says Don't Have Kids with White People at BLM Rally
					

A speaker at a Black Lives Matter protest in London warned against having "a child with a white person" while calling for a "revolution".




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you like Ricky to explain the word past to you?
> 
> There’s a new sheriff in town.
> View attachment 7515


Not for much longer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Since you already agree that it is an irritant, the chemical formula for capsaicin is C18H27NO3.  Saying it is not a chemical because it is cheaply derived from plants is like saying that alcohol is not a chemical.


I didn't say it wasn't a chemical, I was simply adding to the conversation...
Tell me Magoo, if you are cutting a habanero pepper and you wipe your eye with your fat fingers...is the stinging and pain in your eyes from a natural  source or a man made source?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this racist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say its racist.
It fits all the criteria for racism.
Yes, it is in fact, racist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> On top of which, today it was discovered that the DOJ in the past has classified pepper sprays and balls as chemical irritants, and the manufacturer's documents also call it that.


Have you the entire conversation from Barr that the "statement" was taken from?
It would probably clarify what Barr's point was.
Anyways,  Barr thinking because ingredients are "natural" they are not "chemical" is wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'd say its racist.
> It fits all the criteria for racism.
> Yes, it is in fact, racist.


From what they say you’re the expert.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't say it wasn't a chemical, I was simply adding to the conversation...
> Tell me Magoo, if you are cutting a habanero pepper and you wipe your eye with your fat fingers...is the stinging and pain in your eyes from a natural  source or a man made source?


Barr didn't say "man-made".  Why are you?


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of the laziest people I work with are magas.



*I THOUGHT YOU WERE " RETIRED " MR IRON WORKER.....YET ANOTHER LIE*
*FROM THE LIBERAL LYING POOL ON THIS FORUM....
HUSKY POOPALOOPA WHO'S UP @ 3:00 AM TENDING " HORSES "....*
*YOU MUST KEEP A SHITTY NOTEBOOK OF YOUR LIBERAL INSPIRED LIES.....






*


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

A "copy and paste" that showed up on my facebook view --

Pretty amazing the entire World seems to be protesting along with us. So what has protesting accomplished?

Within 10 days of sustained protests:
Minneapolis bans use of choke holds.

Charges are upgraded against Officer Chauvin, and his accomplices are arrested and charged.

Dallas adopts a "duty to intervene" rule that requires officers to stop other cops who are engaging in inappropriate use of force.

New Jersey’s attorney general said the state will update its use-of-force guidelines for the first time in two decades.

In Maryland, a bipartisan work group of state lawmakers announced a police reform work group.

Los Angeles City Council introduces motion to reduce LAPD’s $1.8 billion operating budget.

MBTA in Boston agrees to stop using public buses to transport police officers to protests.

Police brutality captured on cameras leads to near-immediate suspensions and firings of officers in several cities (i.e., Buffalo, Ft. Lauderdale).

Monuments celebrating confederates are removed in cities in Virginia, Alabama, and other states.

Street in front of the White House is renamed "Black Lives Matter Plaza.”
Military forces begin to withdraw from D.C.

Then, there's all the other stuff that's hard to measure:

The really difficult public and private conversations that are happening about race and privilege.

The realizations some white people are coming to about racism and the role of policing in this country.

The self-reflection.

The internal battles exploding within organizations over issues that have been simmering or ignored for a long time. Some organizations will end as a result, others will be forever changed or replaced with something stronger and fairer.

Globally:

 Protests against racial inequality sparked by the police killing of George Floyd are taking place all over the world.

 Rallies and memorials have been held in cities across Europe, as well as in Mexico, Canada, Brazil, Australia, and New Zealand.

 As the US contends with its second week of protests, issues of racism, police brutality, and oppression have been brought to light across the globe.

 People all over the world understand that their own fights for human rights, for equality and fairness, will become so much more difficult to win if we are going to lose America as the place where 'I have a dream' is a real and universal political program," Wolfgang Ischinger, a former German ambassador to the US, told the New Yorker.

 In France, protesters marched holding signs that said "I can't breathe" to signify both the words of Floyd, and the last words of Adama Traoré, a 24-year-old black man who was subdued by police officers and gasped the sentence before he died outside Paris in 2016.

 Cities across Europe have come together after the death of George Floyd:

 In Amsterdam, an estimated 10,000 people filled the Dam square on Monday, holding signs and shouting popular chants like "Black lives matter," and "No justice, no peace."

 In Germany, people gathered in multiple locations throughout Berlin to demand justice for Floyd and fight against police brutality.

 A mural dedicated to Floyd was also spray-painted on a stretch of wall in Berlin that once divided the German capital during the Cold War.

 In Ireland, protesters held a peaceful demonstration outside of Belfast City Hall, and others gathered outside of the US embassy in Dublin.

In Italy, protesters gathered and marched with signs that said "Stop killing black people," "Say his name," and "We will not be silent."

 In Spain, people gathered to march and hold up signs throughout Barcelona and Madrid.

 In Athens, Greece, protesters took to the streets to collectively hold up a sign that read "I can't breathe."

 In Brussels, protesters were seen sitting in a peaceful demonstration in front of an opera house in the center of the city.

In Denmark, protesters were heard chanting "No justice, no peace!" throughout the streets of Copenhagen, while others gathered outside the US embassy.

 In Canada, protesters were also grieving for Regis Korchinski-Paquet, a 29-year-old black woman who died on Wednesday after falling from her balcony during a police investigation at her building.

 And in New Zealand, roughly 2,000 people marched to the US embassy in Auckland, chanting and carrying signs demanding justice.

 Memorials have been built for Floyd around the world, too. In Mexico City, portraits of him were hung outside the US embassy with roses, candles, and signs.

 In Poland, candles and flowers were laid out next to photos of Floyd outside the US consulate.

 And in Syria, two artists created a mural depicting Floyd in the northwestern town of Binnish, "on a wall destroyed by military planes."

Before the assassination of George Floyd some of you were able to say whatever the hell you wanted and the world didn't say anything to you...

THERE HAS BEEN A SHIFT, AN AWAKENING...MANY OF YOU ARE BEING EXPOSED FOR WHO YOU REALLY ARE. #readthatagain

Don't wake up tomorrow on the wrong side of this issue. Its not to late to SAY,

"maybe I need to look at this from a different perspective.

Maybe I don't know what its like to be Black in America...

Maybe, just maybe, I have been taught wrong."

There is still so much work to be done. It's been a really dark, raw week. This could still end badly. But all we can do is keep doing the work.

Keep protesting.

WE ARE NOT TRYING TO START A RACE WAR; WE ARE PROTESTING TO END IT,
PEACEFULLY.

How beautiful is that?

ALL LIVES CANNOT MATTER UNTIL YOU INCLUDE BLACK LIVES.

YOU CANNOT SAY 'ALL LIVES MATTER' WHEN YOU DO NOTHING TO STOP SYSTEMIC RACISM & POLICE BRUTALITY.

YOU CANNOT SAY 'ALL LIVES MATTER' WHEN BLACK PEOPLE ARE DYING AND ALL YOU COMPLAIN ABOUT IS THE LOOTING.

YOU CANNOT SAY 'ALL LIVES MATTER' WHEN YOU ALLOW CHILDREN TO BE CAGED, VETERANS TO GO HOMELESS, AND POOR FAMILIES TO GO HUNGRY & LOSE THEIR HEALTH INSURANCE.

DO ALL LIVES MATTER? YES. BUT RIGHT NOW, ONLY BLACK LIVES ARE BEING TARGETED, JAILED, AND KILLED EN MASSE- SO THAT'S WHO WE'RE FOCUSING ON.

BLACK LIVES MATTER

IF YOU CAN'T SEE THIS, YOU ARE THE PROBLEM.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> A "copy and paste" that showed up on my facebook view --
> 
> Pretty amazing the entire World seems to be protesting along with us. So what has protesting accomplished?
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

*FOUR HUMANS KILLED WHILE PROTESTING/RIOTING/VANDALIZING/DESTROYING/BURNING*
*FOR THE LIFE OF A KNOWN CRIMINAL WHO WAS MURDERED BY A CRIMINAL IN UNIFORM WHO
WAS LET GO BY A CRIMINAL DEMOCRAT PROSECUTOR ( SEN AMY KLOBUCHAR )......!!!!*

*THINK ABOUT THAT....!!!*


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

"highest ranking member not imprisoned" -- I wonder if he has that embroidered on his Klan robe?





__





						'KKK President' arrested for hitting protester with truck
					

Harry H. Rogers, 36, of Hanover, was formally charged after police said he drove his pickup truck into a group of protesters Sunday in Lakeside.




					www.wtvr.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> "highest ranking member not imprisoned" -- I wonder if he has that embroidered on his Klan robe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t agree with his actions, but I understand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Black lives matter was founded in 2013, 5 years after the first 1/2 black president was selected.
WTF?
Also it was founded on the travon lie.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7469


Thanks for the important reminder of police mistreatment of the mentally ill, as was the case here (you probably didn’t read it).
Remember in Fullerton a few years ago when they smashed that schizophrenic’s face to a pup with their tasers?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Barr didn't say "man-made".  Why are you?


Again just attempting to have a conversation...you're attempting to be confrontational 
Why are you such an asshole?


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again just attempting to have a conversation...you're attempting to be confrontational
> Why are you such an asshole?


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> A "copy and paste" that showed up on my facebook view --
> 
> Pretty amazing the entire World seems to be protesting along with us. So what has protesting accomplished?
> 
> ...


Yup, I have made that point here a few times.

These idiots here haven't read any history, so they're unaware of women's suffrage protests, the Triangle Shirtwaist protests, the Selma and Birmingham protests, the anti-Vietnam War protests and how all those brought about change.

Or, they're the same idiots that existed back then, who were against all those movements. Sad for them, because progress happens...eventually.

One thing that's nice...they are mad at the "defund the police" movement because they're eager to keep those government union employee protections in place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup, I have made that point here a few times.
> 
> These idiots here haven't read any history, so they're unaware of women's suffrage protests, the Triangle Shirtwaist protests, the Selma and Birmingham protests, the anti-Vietnam War protests and how all those brought about change.
> 
> ...


Yes, Republicans are all about unions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Sure I did.
Attempting to have a conversation...
You didn't answer why your such an asshole...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sure I did.
> Attempting to have a conversation...
> You didn't answer why your such an asshole...


The eternal question.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup, I have made that point here a few times.
> 
> These idiots here haven't read any history, so they're unaware of women's suffrage protests, the Triangle Shirtwaist protests, the Selma and Birmingham protests, the anti-Vietnam War protests and how all those brought about change.
> 
> ...


Abolish all government unions.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Abolish all government unions.


I don’t know much about them except the pension benefits which seem to be a real burden on taxpayers over time


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Cockroaches are big in DC.








						Infamous hate crime hoaxer to host race rally in DC
					

Because of course he is




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> "highest ranking member not imprisoned" -- I wonder if he has that embroidered on his Klan robe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Eight Letters.....*
*
J O E B I D E N.....
*
*All in Blue...........!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

And I thought messy was ignorant, this black life doesn’t matter.








						WATCH: Black Woman Has a Meltdown... Over Not Being Able to Loot Neighborhood Stores
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t know much about them except the pension benefits which seem to be a real burden on taxpayers over time


Read, dumbass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And I thought messy was ignorant, this black life doesn’t matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safe to say this won't make the CNN broadcast any time before hell freezes over. lol.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

*LIBERAL CARPET BOMBING TO PROMOTE " THEIR " FAKE TRUTH....!





*


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And I thought messy was ignorant, this black life doesn’t matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus that was like listening to Outlaw. Fuckin painful.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Safe to say this won't make the CNN broadcast any time before hell freezes over. lol.


And yet it’s so newsworthy.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read, dumbass.


Read what? You’re the one who wants to keep the system going.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Abolish all government unions.


Should we replace the Union with a confederacy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Jesus that was like listening to Outlaw. Fuckin painful.


She is on your team.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

Thread by @michaelharriot: I had a professor who always talked about "the necessity of existence." Basically, some things should be created just so that thing will exi…
					

Thread by @michaelharriot: I had a professor who always talked about "the necessity of existence." Basically, some things should be created jhing will exist in the world. So here's a thread to RT anytime some1 responds to #BlackLivesMatter with "but blac…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2020)

Keith Ellison, Louis Farrakhan and Iran
The DNC’s deputy chairman hasn’t told the full story.

By Jeryl Bier
Feb. 8, 2018 7:14 pm ET
Rep. Keith Ellison in Washington, March 21, 2017.
Rep. Keith Ellison in Washington, March 21, 2017.
PHOTO: WIN MCNAMEE/GETTY IMAGES

When Rep. Keith Ellison ran for Democratic National Committee chairman, he faced questions about past associations with the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan. On MSNBC’s “Morning Joe” in December 2016, Mr. Ellison angrily accused his critics of a “smear campaign” for “talking about something that happened in 1995,” when Mr. Ellison was 32. It turns out Mr. Ellison—who lost his bid but is now the DNC’s deputy chairman—wasn’t telling the full story.

In 2006, during his first run for Congress from Minnesota, Mr. Ellison conceded he had worked with the Nation of Islam for 18 months before the October 1995 Million Man March. In a letter, he assured Jewish groups: “I reject and condemn the anti-Semitic statements and actions of the Nation of Islam [and] Louis Farrakhan.”

A decade later, during the DNC leadership contest, he accused Mr. Farrakhan and his organization of sowing “hatred and division, including, anti-Semitism, homophobia and a chauvinistic model of manhood. I disavowed them long ago, condemned their views, and apologized.”

In September 2013, however, Messrs. Ellison and Farrakhan dined together. The occasion was a visit by Iran’s newly elected President Hassan Rouhani to the United Nations. Mr. Rouhani invited Muslim leaders from around the U.S. to dinner after addressing the U.N. General Assembly. Contemporaneous news reports placed Mr. Farrakhan at the dinner. Unreported by mainstream outlets was the presence of Mr. Ellison, along with Reps. Gregory Meeks of New York and Andre Carson of Indiana. (All three are Democrats; Messrs. Ellison and Carson are Muslim.)

The Nation of Islam website documents the event, noting that Mr. Rouhani “hosted the Honorable Minister Louis Farrakhan, Muslim leaders from different Islamic communities and members of the U.S. Congress at a private meeting . . . at the One UN Hotel in Manhattan Sept. 24, 2013 across the street from the UN headquarters.” The Final Call, a Nation of Islam publication, added that “Keith Ellison of Minnesota . . . participated in the dialogue” after dinner and includes photos of Messrs. Farrakhan and Ellison at the tables. The Michigan-based Islamic House of Wisdom also reported on the meeting, with additional photos.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is on your team.


No, she’s not. My guess is she’s on yours.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Read what? You’re the one who wants to keep the system going.


I dont know much about them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2020)

*18 murders in 24 hours: Inside the most violent day in 60 years in Chicago*
“We’ve never seen anything like it, at all,” said Max Kapustin, the senior research director at the University of Chicago Crime Lab.
By Tom Schuba, Sam Charles, and Matthew Hendrickson  Jun 8, 2020, 6:21am CDT

A hardworking father killed just before 1 a.m.

A West Side high school student murdered two hours later.

A man killed amid South Side looting at a cellphone store at 12:30 p.m.

A college freshman who hoped to become a correctional officer, gunned down at 4:25 p.m. after getting into an argument in Englewood.

While Chicago was roiled by another day of protests and looting in the wake of George Floyd’s murder, 18 people were killed Sunday, May 31, making it the single most violent day in Chicago in six decades, according to the University of Chicago Crime Lab. The lab’s data doesn’t go back further than 1961.









						18 murders in 24 hours: Inside the most violent day in 60 years in Chicago
					

‘We’ve never seen anything like it at all,’ said Max Kapustin, the senior research director at the University of Chicago Crime Lab.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

Imperial Beach yesterday --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Imperial Beach yesterday --


Gee his big red shirt matches his big red hat. Typical trump licker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

BREAKING REPORT: Elderly Man Pushed by Buffalo Police At Protest Was Cop-Hating Agitator, Possibly Tied To Antifa, Appeared To Be Trying To Scan Riot Police Communications With Phone When He Was Pushed [WATCH Slowed-Down Video]
					

On June 4, a large group of Buffalo, NY Police Officers attempted to clear protesters who were violating curfew out […]




					t.co


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee his big red shirt matches his big red hat. Typical trump licker.


Cheap shots all the way around.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> BREAKING REPORT: Elderly Man Pushed by Buffalo Police At Protest Was Cop-Hating Agitator, Possibly Tied To Antifa, Appeared To Be Trying To Scan Riot Police Communications With Phone When He Was Pushed [WATCH Slowed-Down Video]
> 
> 
> On June 4, a large group of Buffalo, NY Police Officers attempted to clear protesters who were violating curfew out […]
> ...


So you agree with and believe trump, figures, idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee his big red shirt matches his big red hat. Typical trump licker.


Typical indeed, Daffy you f'n loser...








						Man arrested for sucker punch of black Trump supporter at Laguna Beach rally
					

Laguna Beach police arrested a man for allegedly sucker punching a Trump supporter during competing rallies at Main Beach on Sunday.




					www.foxla.com
				




























						VIDEO: President Trump supporters sucker-punched by protesters in Minneapolis
					

*VIDEO: Alpha News




					www.khq.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Typical indeed, Daffy you f'n loser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And? Extremist are pukes. Sucker punchers are weak bullies. Come to think of it you are pretty extreme, extremely angry and jealous! LOL!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you agree with and believe trump, figures, idiot.


Well he's right so...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Extremist are pukes. Sucker punchers are weak bullies. Come to think of it you are pretty extreme, extremely angry and jealous! LOL!


Angry, extreme, jealous..the babbling and projecting of a moron
Had you said sucker punchers are weak bullies in your post I wouldn't of had to call you on it.
You poor pathetic two faced buffoon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

trump is jealous of the attention given George Floyd and the protests.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well he's right so...


About what exactly?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Angry, extreme, jealous..the babbling and projecting of a moron
> Had you said sucker punchers are weak bullies in your post I wouldn't of had to call you on it.
> You poor pathetic two faced buffoon.


Are you still here? I didn't notice you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7535


Is this what a circle jerk looks like?
Let’s ask Husker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this what a circle jerk looks like?
> Let’s ask Husker.


"Let's"? Sounds like you have your group together.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this what a circle jerk looks like?
> Let’s ask Husker.


I agree.
Let's ask hunker dunker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Imperial Beach yesterday --


Fake News


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you still here? I didn't notice you.


You wish you didn't notice...
You're so close to me I can feel your nose in my ass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2020)

COMMENTARY
*Defunding the NYPD Is Madness After the Thousands of Black Lives They Have Saved*
Heather Mac Donald
New York Post June 9, 2020
Urban PolicyCrime


“How lovely when we see the police! They are my friends.”

So burst out an elderly lady attending a police-community meeting in the Bronx several years ago. Her voice is representative of the thousands of senior citizens, middle-aged workers, and small business owners who fervently support the New York Police Department. These vulnerable New Yorkers want more police presence, not less; they view officers as their only protection against predation.

What will the activists seeking to defund the NYPD tell these law-abiding residents — that they are now on their own?

The people who live in high-crime neighborhoods understand more about policing than the anti-cop agitators. Since the early 1990s, when the homicide toll in New York City was more than 2,000 a year, tens of thousands of minority lives have been saved, thanks to the NYPD’s fiercely responsive, data-driven policing.

That policing model, known as Compstat, holds precinct commanders ruthlessly accountable for crime in their jurisdiction; it has driven homicide down 86 percent from 1990, to 319 in 2019. Most of the lives that would have been lost had killings remained at their early 1990s levels have been black and Hispanic. 

At the same time that the department has lowered crime to levels that would have been viewed as unimaginable three decades ago, it has radically cut its use of lethal force. In 2018, the NYPD recorded the lowest number of shooting incidents since records were first kept in 1971 — 35 — and the lowest number of subjects shot and killed: five. Four of those suspects were threatening officers with guns or knives; the fifth, reported as being armed by bystanders, pointed what appeared to be a gun at the responding cops.

New Yorkers who live in gang territory still fear lawlessness, however, and implore the police to bring order to the streets. At the 41st Precinct in the South Bronx a while back, residents complained repeatedly about large groups of youth hanging out on corners.

“There’s too much fighting,” one woman said. “There was more than 100 kids the other day; they beat on a girl about 14 years old.” A middle-aged man asked: “Why are they hanging out in crowds on the corners? No one does anything about it. Can’t you arrest them for loitering?”

These citizens know that out of such street chaos, violence can erupt. A 2015 Quinnipiac poll found that 61 percent of black voters in New York City wanted the police to “issue summonses or make arrests” in their neighborhood for quality-of-life offenses, more than the percent of white voters.

Back at the 41st Precinct, the president of a local mentoring program begged for a police watchtower in his neighborhood. Whenever he hears gunfire, he said, he runs toward the shooting, terrified that one of his three children has been struck. If the police go away, these hard-working people will feel abandoned, and they will be right.

The claim that better funded social services can deliver public safety is baseless. New York City tried that experiment for decades and it was a resounding failure. No city spent more on welfare, yet crime continued to rise. Only Compstat policing reversed the chronic lawlessness of New York.

It is equally preposterous to say that social services are underfunded. The city spends a whopping $8.2 billion on social services, constituting more than 8 percent of the city’s budget. That $8.2 billion does not include all the social workers larded throughout the Department of Education.

Fewer cops and depleted NYPD funding mean longer response times and less training. Cops who cannot get back-up quickly when confronting a violently resisting suspect are more likely to escalate their own use of force.

Defunding the police will hurt the very people its proponents think they’re helping.

_Heather Mac Donald is a Manhattan Institute fellow and author of “The Diversity Delusion.”_









						Defunding the NYPD Is Madness After the Thousands of Black Lives They Have Saved | Manhattan Institute
					

“How lovely when we see the police! They are my friends.” So burst out an elderly lady attending a police-community meeting in the Bronx several years ago. Her voice is representative of the thousands of senior citizens, middle-aged workers, and small business owners who fervently support...




					www.manhattan-institute.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2020)

Listen to this dumb bitch.

facilities adversely impacted following the  peaceful demonstrations


Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms announces recovery funds for small businesses impacted by protests
June 9, 2020 ocgnews




ATLANTA– Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms today announced the creation of the CoA Recovery Fund, a program to support businesses and facilities adversely impacted following the peaceful demonstrations in the City of Atlanta that began on May 29, 2020. The fund offers grants to eligible small businesses to help them address physical damages and other debilitating losses, and to ensure they can continue to offer employment opportunities and support Atlanta’s communities, trade and commerce.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2020)

Los Angeles: Homicides Soared 250%, Shootings 56%, During Protest Week
					

Homicides rose by 250% in Los Angeles, and the number of shooting victims rose by 56%, during the week of the Black Lives Matter protests.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Los Angeles: Homicides Soared 250%, Shootings 56%, During Protest Week
> 
> 
> Homicides rose by 250% in Los Angeles, and the number of shooting victims rose by 56%, during the week of the Black Lives Matter protests.
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2020)

GoFundMe Created For 81-Year-Old Dr. Martens Store Owner After Looters Stole Inventory, Building Caught Fire
					

A Fairfax District Dr. Martins store, popular with celebrities like Halle Berry and Sylvester Stallone, was gutted by fire, believed to have been set by looters.




					t.co


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


>


How old are you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


>


Maybe grandpa should have stayed the fuck out of the way if putting his hands on a police officer seemed like a good idea.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee his big red shirt matches his big red hat. Typical trump licker.


Meanwhile, that same day in America, 7 black people murdered other black people, like they did the day before, and will again tomorrow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Meanwhile, that same day in America, 7 black people murdered other black people, like they did the day before, and will again tomorrow.


So it's ok by you?


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Jesus that was like listening to Outlaw. Fuckin painful.


*No ....uneducated one....It is a video of your complete mindset.*


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No ....uneducated one....It is a video of your complete mindset.*


Quick question there, fella. Do you have any children playing youth soccer?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it's ok by you?


Not at all.  But I'm not a pretend protester with a bullshit agenda.  If you care about lives, you care about ALL lives, don't you?  The bullshit liberals only care about getting black votes and saying "white man bad"... "white cop bad"... "black criminal good".


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


*Ignoramus.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it's ok by you?


Comprehension, comprehension, comprehension....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2020)

More white supremacy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270485345512153093


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


>



*Yeah.....How old and under educated are you.....?*


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More white supremacy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270485345512153093


Took about 1 minute to look at the idiot twitter feed that you retweet and see his spelling below.
Do you only associate with the stupidest, most toxic elements of society? Why are you such a loser?

The REPUBLICAN Party was the party of Emancapation and Racial Integration.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Took about 1 minute to look at the idiot twitter feed that you retweet and see his spelling below.
> Do you only associate with the stupidest, most toxic elements of society? Why are you such a loser?
> 
> The REPUBLICAN Party was the party of Emancapation and Racial Integration.


What does that have to do with a white supremacist kicking an old lady in the head?


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does that have to do with a white supremacist kicking an old lady in the head?


How could you tell that was a white supremacist? Did White Rabbit tell you that? LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Took about 1 minute to look at the idiot twitter feed that you retweet and see his spelling below.
> Do you only associate with the stupidest, most toxic elements of society? Why are you such a loser?
> 
> The REPUBLICAN Party was the party of Emancapation and Racial Integration.


He is also a quitter. When going gets tough rightwing zealots just quit. Like palin like plumber.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He is also a quitter. When going gets tough rightwing zealots just quit. Like palin like plumber.


[ATTACh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

Leaked 2015 Memo Warned Dems: Don't Back ‘Radical' Black Lives Matter
					

A leaked 2015 internal Democrat Party memo warned top House Democrats not to embrace the Black Lives Matter "radical" movement.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7540[ATTACh


Nothing sweeter than a mother and her child. That is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing sweeter than a mother and her child. That is a beautiful picture!


You're such a douche.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> How could you tell that was a white supremacist? Did White Rabbit tell you that? LOL!


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7540[ATTACh


Yup she quit. Classic example of how dumb people arise on the right.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268193092798054401


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268193092798054401


Isn’t it weird how everybody is opposed to you whiny little bitches and hides everything from you? Can you possible be a bigger pussy snowflake whiner?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Isn’t it weird how everybody is opposed to you whiny little bitches and hides everything from you? Can you possible be a bigger pussy snowflake whiner?


You don’t like angry black women?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup she quit. Classic example of how dumb people arise on the right.


She started the movement, say what you want but she had almost as much to do with Trump being elected as the Kenyan and Hillary Cunton.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing sweeter than a mother and her child. That is a beautiful picture!


I agree, a beautiful, working, conservative woman who had the courage not to kill her baby.
A liberals’ worst nightmare.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup she quit. Classic example of how dumb people arise on the right.


Have you seen this?
Dummy.
Hilarious.
Is this what you call Darwinism?









						Virginia crowd dismantles Confederate monument to cheers; falling statue injures protester
					

A crowd of protesters smashed, cut up, doused in paint, burned and sprayed graffiti over a Confederate monument outside a courthouse in Portsmouth, Va., on Wednesday night -- and part of it tumbled down, reportedly seriously injuring one of the demonstrators.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Riots are over, the protestors won, the protests go on. God Bless America!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup she quit. Classic example of how dumb people arise on the right.


Your statement is just another example of your ignorance...


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your statement is just another example of your ignorance...


Hey Lion I guess you weren’t too dumb to take my comment personally. Good work!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're such a douche.


You're now just a troll.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Lion I guess you weren’t too dumb to take my comment personally. Good work!


I didn't take your comment personally, your ignorance combined with your arrogance are sadly amusing....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're now just a troll.


Projecting..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The shit never ends, there just keeps being fuel for the fire . . . why would they even release something so offensive?

LOUISVILLE, Ky. — Nearly three months after Louisville Metro Police officers fatally shot Breonna Taylor in her apartment, the department has released the incident report from that night.

Except, it is almost entirely blank.

The four-page report lists the time, date, case number, incident location and the victim's name — Breonna Shaquille Taylor — as well as the fact that she is a 26-year-old black female.

The report redacts Taylor's street number, apartment number and date of birth — all of which have been widely reported already.

And it lists as her injuries, "none," even though she was shot at least eight times and died on her hallway floor in a pool of blood, according to attorneys for her family.

It lists the charges as "death investigation — LMPD involved" but checks the "no" box under "forced entry," even though officers used a battering ram to knock in Taylor's apartment door.









						Louisville police release the Breonna Taylor incident report. It's nearly blank
					

Nearly three months after police fatally shot Breonna Taylor, the department released the incident report. It is almost entirely blank.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting..


Seems to be the company in here. I need to start hanging out (virtually) with a better crowd. When you argue with fools . . .


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The shit never ends, there just keeps being fuel for the fire . . . why would they even release something so offensive?
> 
> LOUISVILLE, Ky. — Nearly three months after Louisville Metro Police officers fatally shot Breonna Taylor in her apartment, the department has released the incident report from that night.
> 
> ...


When you look at the nationwide totality of things like this, you understand how necessary is this movement toward drastic overhaul of departments. Cops are great...we just need nationwide re-training in their methods of encounter and transparency in their reports.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> When you look at the nationwide totality of things like this, you understand how necessary is this movement toward drastic overhaul of departments. Cops are great...we just need nationwide re-training in their methods of encounter and transparency in their reports.


Too bad John Dalton isn't around to teach them how to enforce but be nice . . .


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

This guy is hilarious...









						“Out front for an agreed upon”
					

Watch "“Out front for an agreed upon”" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271084488400011264


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The shit never ends, there just keeps being fuel for the fire . . . why would they even release something so offensive?
> 
> LOUISVILLE, Ky. — Nearly three months after Louisville Metro Police officers fatally shot Breonna Taylor in her apartment, the department has released the incident report from that night.
> 
> ...


And?


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271084488400011264



Amy
@MaybeAmes
I'm here to reelect God Emperor Trump. Long may he reign 


Poor Ricky gets his "information" from all his right wing troll Twitter sites. Every time. Too funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

This is the face of maga:









						Video shows white men in N.J. mocking George Floyd's death at protest
					

“Mocking George Floyd’s murder in effort to belittle the calls for justice from our Black and Brown communities is repugnant,” New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy said in a statement.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> When you look at the nationwide totality of things like this, you understand how necessary is this movement toward drastic overhaul of departments. Cops are great...we just need nationwide re-training in their methods of encounter and transparency in their reports.



*Hey numskull......UNFUNDED Pension plans are the primary issue.*
*
Officers shooting a particular " Group " more than another is a flat out LIE !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey numskull......UNFUNDED Pension plans are the primary issue.*
> 
> *Officers shooting a particular " Group " more than another is a flat out LIE !*


So you aren't good at math or do you just believe what you are told to believe? #thinkforyourself


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

Seems as if the time has come for a reckoning.
Removing statues and other monuments of slave owners, confederate generals and leaders and changing the names of around a dozen military bases named after men who fought for slavery is a good start.
What of founding fathers like Jefferson and all the others who owned slaves?
Should Jefferson's monument in DC be painted over with black lives matter and his name be stricken from history books?
Perhaps federal legislation to ban certain surnames - Lee, Davis, Jackson...Jefferson? 
Perhaps reparations are a legitimate consideration? Throwing money at a problem has been successful. 
Yep it's time for a reckoning...


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems as if the time has come for a reckoning.
> Removing statues and other monuments of slave owners, confederate generals and leaders and changing the names of around a dozen military bases named after men who fought for slavery is a good start.
> What of founding fathers like Jefferson and all the others who owned slaves?
> Should Jefferson's monument in DC be painted over with black lives matter and his name be stricken from history books?
> ...


Waaahhh. I like honoring our Confederate losers. Waahhh.
Stop being a whiny little bitch, would you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems as if the time has come for a reckoning.
> Removing statues and other monuments of slave owners, confederate generals and leaders and changing the names of around a dozen military bases named after men who fought for slavery is a good start.
> What of founding fathers like Jefferson and all the others who owned slaves?
> Should Jefferson's monument in DC be painted over with black lives matter and his name be stricken from history books?
> ...


We've been over that all before. Jefferson never fought against the United States of America. 

We have been throwing money at the rich for decades, has that trickle down started yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Waaahhh. I like honoring our Confederate losers. Waahhh.
> Stop being a whiny little bitch, would you?


Twisting the narrative in an attempt to bolster ones support of hate groups is nothing new in here. I have seen support for the confederacy, fascist, neo-nazis, anti-semitics, sovereign citizens, white supremacy, killing of someone because of past misdemeanors, stand your ground murders, segregationist, the KKK, skinheads, Kim Jong un, Vladimir Putin, the murder of our allies in Syria, separating women from their infants and not being able to reunite them and the list goes on and on. trumpist will attempt to excuse all kinds of evil if it's politically expedient.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Waaahhh. I like honoring our Confederate losers. Waahhh.
> Stop being a whiny little bitch, would you?


Whining? 
Once again your arrogance and ignorance won't allow you to have an adult conversation...
What part of "_Removing statues and other monuments of slave owners, confederate generals and leaders and changing the names of around a dozen military bases named after men who fought for slavery is a good start._" don't you get?
Can you not be honest enough and man enough to have a conversation?
The answer from you, time and again, is no. 
You want to act like a punk ass wipe, you'll be treated as such.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Twisting the narrative in an attempt to bolster ones support of hate groups is nothing new in here. I have seen support for the confederacy, fascist, neo-nazis, anti-semitics, sovereign citizens, white supremacy, killing of someone because of past misdemeanors, stand your ground murders, segregationist, the KKK, skinheads, Kim Jong un, Vladimir Putin, the murder of our allies in Syria, separating women from their infants and not being able to reunite them and the list goes on and on. trumpist will attempt to excuse all kinds of evil if it's politically expedient.


Unbelievably true about these stupid fucks. If you oppose Trump, you're a "commie" or Antifa.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Twisting the narrative in an attempt to bolster ones support of hate groups is nothing new in here. I have seen support for the confederacy, fascist, neo-nazis, anti-semitics, sovereign citizens, white supremacy, killing of someone because of past misdemeanors, stand your ground murders, segregationist, the KKK, skinheads, Kim Jong un, Vladimir Putin, the murder of our allies in Syria, separating women from their infants and not being able to reunite them and the list goes on and on. trumpist will attempt to excuse all kinds of evil if it's politically expedient.


You've never heard that from me you lying piece of shit....
Matter of fact, please post exactly what your talking about...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Unbelievably true about these stupid fucks. If you oppose Trump, you're a "commie" or Antifa.


Painting portraits with a crop duster you fucking puke...


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you aren't good at math or do you just believe what you are told to believe? #thinkforyourself


The San Diego City employees pension fund got into trouble when a Republic Mayor, Susan Golding, made a bargain with the employees union to skip the city contributions to the fund for one year in return for more generous pensions in the future,  She used the pension fund payment to buy the Republican Convention in 1996.  They needed a lot of money to convince them to come because the Convention Center at that time was smaller than what the Republican bigwigs had said they were looking for.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems to be the company in here. I need to start hanging out (virtually) with a better crowd. When you argue with fools . . .


When I argue with fools your usually involved...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Whining?
> Once again your arrogance and ignorance won't allow you to have an adult conversation...
> What part of "_Removing statues and other monuments of slave owners, confederate generals and leaders and changing the names of around a dozen military bases named after men who fought for slavery is a good start._" don't you get?
> Can you not be honest enough and man enough to have a conversation?
> ...


Then you go on to muddle that, "is a good start" sentiment with your rerun of already thoroughly vetted and debunked attempt at excusing people who formed an army in an attempt to defeat The United States of America. Jefferson helped form the nation he didn't try to destroy it.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems as if the time has come for a reckoning.
> Removing statues and other monuments of slave owners, confederate generals and leaders and changing the names of around a dozen military bases named after men who fought for slavery is a good start.
> What of founding fathers like Jefferson and all the others who owned slaves?
> Should Jefferson's monument in DC be painted over with black lives matter and his name be stricken from history books?
> ...


“But what about? But what about? Waahhh!” LOL!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Unbelievably true about these stupid fucks. If you oppose Trump, you're a "commie" or Antifa.


You never read any of these fools speaking of the evils of fascism, but they will go on and on about anyone who is against fascism.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you aren't good at math or do you just believe what you are told to believe? #thinkforyourself


*Are you REALLY going try that Low Intellect-School yard approach....*
*The more you post, the more you expose to the forum your lack of education.

And your susceptibility to garbage funneled to your internet " doorstep " by
Union hacks....

The pension plans are belly up....That's an indisputable fact...try something else.

The Stats on Blacks being shot by " White " Police Officers is a F@#KING complete LIE...!
The Stats on Officer involved shootings of " White " perps is ten fold of the incident that
DEMOCRATS utilized to destroy dozens upon dozens of CITIES and Businesses that
were already devastated by the FAKE COVID-19 virus Coup from China and spread via 
Democrat policies in Democrat Cities....*
*The Stats on Black on Black shootings is absolutely thru the roof...you cannot argue that EITHER !*
*
Take your " little " abacus and go play in the back yard....you have no footing when it comes to *
*critiquing others education levels/abilities..... *


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never read any of these fools speaking of the evils of fascism, but they will go on and on about anyone who is against fascism.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then you go on to muddle that, "is a good start" sentiment with your rerun of already thoroughly vetted and debunked attempt at excusing people who formed an army in an attempt to defeat The United States of America. Jefferson helped form the nation he didn't try to destroy it.


Vetted and debunked by whom? You? Hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....Bless your little heart...
He owned slaves you fucking moron...do you think anyone who owned slaves thought black lives matter?
Of course you didn't...comprehension and thought are two things you just can't do consistently.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> “But what about? But what about? Waahhh!” LOL!!


Congratulations your argument is that of a 12 year old child...


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congratulations your argument is that of a 12 year old child...


Waahhh Thomas Jefferson owned slaves 75 years before the Confederacy waged Civil War against the US so if you are gonna stop honoring Confederate leaders what about Thomas Jefferson? Waaahhh! I’m stupid Lion! Waaaahhh! I wuv the Confederate leaders! Waaahhh!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Vetted and debunked by whom? You? Hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....Bless your little heart...
> He owned slaves you fucking moron...do you think anyone who owned slaves thought black lives matter?
> Of course you didn't...comprehension and thought are two things you just can't do consistently.


You will always back the confederacy no matter what.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will always back the confederacy no matter what.


The Seattle confederacy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Seattle confederacy?


Those people don’t want to talk about that, especially the mayor.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7509
> 
> Hmmmmm.


Hmmmm is right...actual data....that’s interesting.  Your not suggesting that what some bet would work in 2016 are now doubling down and pulling out all the stops in 2020 are you?

There is still time for Murder Hornets and some other catastrophe’s before the election...we have already had the plague and riots...still a few months left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

Walmart: Okay, we won't lock up our "multicultural items" any more
					

You do realize that people still steal things, right?




					hotair.com


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2020)

Have you guys listened to this recording between the Mayor Lightfoot and the Aldermen in Chicago.  Looters stealing buses to go loot. Latino gangsters chasing black citizens out of their neighborhoods. Entire neighborhoods having no pharmacies because they've all been looted in the middle of a pandemic.  How the heck is this not front page news?  









						"A War Zone": Leaked Audio Reveals Chicago Mayor Clashing With Aldermen Over Riots
					

Here are the 17 most jaw-dropping quotes.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2020)

It would be nice if we saw some of these celebs opening their checkbooks to help people stay in their homes, as opposed to another video about how they take responsibility for racism.  









						Black community braces for next threat: Mass evictions
					

A federal moratorium on evictions — which only applies to the 1 in 4 rental units that are backed by the government — expires in a matter of weeks.




					www.politico.com


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2020)

WTF?









						Seattle Will Resist US Army Invasion Of The City, Says Mayor
					

Trump blames Domestic Terrorists (Antifa) for taking over Seattle, which is now ruled "by Radical Left Democrats."




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

tenacious said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like all my pearls of wisdom are starting to take affect.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like all my pearls of wisdom are starting to take affect.


Truthfully Joe I spend zero time thinking about you or your pearls at all. 
However I am concerned that once again, the progressive wing of the Democratic party is about to give away another election to Trump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Waahhh Thomas Jefferson owned slaves 75 years before the Confederacy waged Civil War against the US so if you are gonna stop honoring Confederate leaders what about Thomas Jefferson? Waaahhh! I’m stupid Lion! Waaaahhh! I wuv the Confederate leaders! Waaahhh!


Fuck the Confederacy.
Black lives matter.
The Confederacy fought for slavery. 
Jefferson embraced and owned slaves. 
Jefferson's beliefs are what allowed the south and the institute of slavery to exist.

I said you argue like a 12 year old. I need to apologize to all twelve year old kids.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Truthfully Joe I spend zero time thinking about you or your pearls at all.
> However* I am concerned that once again*, the progressive wing of the Democratic party is about to give away another election to Trump.


My liberal friend who is probably the most fair dude I know is pissed off and thinks t will win now because of the far far left.  He said most reasonable people want some rule of law and this is not that.  This all reminds me of another time where my same friend was in a very conservative church in NY. Many members were upset with some of the money being spent and they forged their own autonomous church and split off.  That new church lasted about 6 months and fizzled out.  The original church was destroyed and broken up because of all the division from before.  I keep saying, "where two fight, no ones right."  The ones who get hurt in the fighting are the kids and those caught in the middle of the "I'm always right and f u crowd"  No one wants that.  The adults have f up again and the kids are watching all of us screw up this country because of division and factions.  Chaos!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will always back the confederacy no matter what.


Spoken like the ignorant piece of feces you are...


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

I always say history is there to remind us and warn us of the past.  The South was Democrat?  I get super confused.  One of my favorite debaters of mind always says to me that the old Democrat party from the south is really the republican party of today.  Is that true?


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 12, 2020)

Berklee College Apologizes For Letting Police Officers Use Restrooms During Protests, Bans Cops
					

A statement issued by the college said the decision to let the cops use the restrooms was "an informal one, made on the spot".




					www.ibtimes.com
				




Not that this school was an option for my kids, but it is officially crossed off the list.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Berklee College Apologizes For Letting Police Officers Use Restrooms During Protests, Bans Cops
> 
> 
> A statement issued by the college said the decision to let the cops use the restrooms was "an informal one, made on the spot".
> ...


Like I said a long time ago, I'm hoping in two years from now a nice pro league will be ready my 18 year old rocket warrior girl.  No GPA, SAT/ACT scores needed or honors and mag cu loud to go to the pros, right?


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My liberal friend who is probably the most fair dude I know is pissed off and thinks t will win now because of the far far left.  He said most reasonable people want some rule of law and this is not that.  This all reminds me of another time where my same friend was in a very conservative church in NY. Many members were upset with some of the money being spent and they forged their own autonomous church and split off.  That new church lasted about 6 months and fizzled out.  The original church was destroyed and broken up because of all the division from before.  I keep saying, "where two fight, no ones right."  The ones who get hurt in the fighting are the kids and those caught in the middle of the "I'm always right and f u crowd"  No one wants that.  The adults have f up again and the kids are watching all of us screw up this country because of division and factions.  Chaos!!!


“Very fine people...on both sides.” Hey Elle, who were the two sides?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

messy said:


> “Very fine people...on both sides.” Hey Elle, who were the two sides?


Not sure your Q?  Please elaborate so I can answer you


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Not sure your Q?  Please elaborate so I can answer you


After the Charlottesville event, hosted by white supremacist organizations and resulting in a death from a white nationalist driving a car into protesters against the white nationalists, Trump said there were fine people on both sides. Which two sides?
Why did the Joint Chiefs have to make their own statements?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

messy said:


> After the Charlottesville event, hosted by white supremacist organizations and resulting in a death from a white nationalist driving a car into protesters against the white nationalists, Trump said there were fine people on both sides. Which two sides?
> Why did the Joint Chiefs have to make their own statements?


Great question.  Whatever comes out of t's mouth, I can;t answer for.  I'm not a fan of those "find" people over there and I would never visit that town. However, I don;t think "all" the people that live in that town are evil monsters and i do believe in freedom.  Just like this new town in downtown Seattle.  I wont go there and I bet their are some find people inside that 6 block radius.  BLM just came out today with a statement saying they got hijacked just like the innocent folks caught in the middle in the 6 blocks.  All this lumping everyone in one category does not work.  This only works in prison.  My friend was in prison for 10 years and was born here.  Parents from Mexico.  He grew up with mostly white friends and white culture.  He grew up in Fullerton.  Cool guy btw and the judge actually told him at his sentencing that the FBI should hire him to find all the illegal drugs. When my friend was 19, he stole money from drug dealers.  Basically, after the drugs were sold, his crew would come in and take the drug dealers cash.  The only problem with the heist was that they used guns and fear.  My friend never used cocaine either.  Just wanted the loot.  He then helped families in knew in Santa Ana and it went to a very good cause, no joke.  In prison to survive, he became 100% Mexican if that makes sense.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I always say history is there to remind us and warn us of the past.  The South was Democrat?  I get super confused.  One of my favorite debaters of mind always says to me that the old Democrat party from the south is really the republican party of today.  *Is that true?*


*NO....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *NO....!*


So, if the Southern strategy is/was, "FAKE NEWS!!!!", where did all those Republicans come from? Did they all move there all at once in the mid 60's?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I always say history is there to remind us and warn us of the past.  The South was Democrat?  I get super confused.  One of my favorite debaters of mind always says to me that the old Democrat party from the south is really the republican party of today.  Is that true?


Google: Southern strategy . . . the answer is yes.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, if the Southern strategy is/was, "FAKE NEWS!!!!", where did all those Republicans come from? Did they all move there all at once in the mid 60's?


My white adopted mother was a Democrat dude.  She loved Jimmy Cater. She used the N word early on in my youth as did many white basketball coaches who coached mostly black players.  I watched a practice when i was 16 and the white coach called all players the N word and players laughed and called the coach all sorts of words and the N word and it was funny back then.  I'm not joking.  i personally have always hated that word but will confess it has rolled off my lips in the past, although it was a word I stuttered with so I didn't say it out loud.  It was always used around me playing hoops and it was not that big of a deal for some reason.  I hate that word today and i that is me being honest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

So much for all the bull shit from Kareem.
The religion of peace my ass.




__





						NBA great Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's son arrested for allegedly stabbing neighbor 'multiple' times: report | Fox News
					

The son of legendary NBA player Kareem Abdul-Jabbar was arrested in California this week after allegedly stabbing his neighbor multiple times, reports say.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

messy said:


> After the Charlottesville event, hosted by white supremacist organizations and resulting in a death from a white nationalist driving a car into protesters against the white nationalists, Trump said there were fine people on both sides. Which two sides?
> Why did the Joint Chiefs have to make their own statements?


How many people died at that white pride rally?


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many people died at that white pride rally?


1, I think.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many people died at that white pride rally?


When a white guy intentionally kills another human being at a white pride rally, it’s still called murder.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

messy said:


> 1, I think.


How many have died in Minneapolis in the black pride rally?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> When a white guy intentionally kills another human being at a white pride rally, it’s still called murder.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My white adopted mother was a Democrat dude.  She loved Jimmy Cater. She used the N word early on in my youth as did many white basketball coaches who coached mostly black players.  I watched a practice when i was 16 and the white coach called all players the N word and players laughed and called the coach all sorts of words and the N word and it was funny back then.  I'm not joking.  i personally have always hated that word but will confess it has rolled off my lips in the past, although it was a word I stuttered with so I didn't say it out loud.  It was always used around me playing hoops and it was not that big of a deal for some reason.  I hate that word today and i that is me being honest.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So much for all the bull shit from Kareem.
> The religion of peace my ass.
> 
> 
> ...


And?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


Both parties have stains on their hands and if we all look in the mirror, some stains are easier to see and some stains have been washed after being on the earth and just choosing not to be a racist.  You do know it was illegal to intermarry in the USA only 53 years ago, the year I was born.  Man, that's crazy to think about.  Who opposed interracial marriage bro? Lastly, some of my old evangelicals pals had sins from the past and they feel they washed them away from Jesus. Some don;t care at all and some see the facts as they are like me.  I just wants peace and find a happy deal with a happy meal


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Google: Southern strategy . . . the answer is yes.


*Google:  Horseshit and that's your source.....*

*You absolutely reek of Guilt...

You have aligned yourself with a Criminal Enterprise and
now you have no where to go but eventually admit the TRUTH !!!

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

You cannot change the past...
You cannot erase the past...
You cannot " White Guilt " the past...

You can only accept the TRUTH....

Until then you are on a miserable path....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

QUOTE="Ellejustus, post: 333913, member: 440"

Both parties have stains on their hands and if we all look in the mirror,
some stains are easier to see and some stains have been washed after
being on the earth and just choosing not to be a racist.
*Speak for your uninformed self...You appear to be lathered in " White Guilt " ....*
*Why did the Republican Party come about....
Why did the DEMOCRAT PARTY create the KKK....
Why did the DEMOCRAT PARTY oppose Military unity in the 1900's...
Why did the DEMOCRAT PARTY embrace the KKK in the 1924 elections....
Your Party is littered with this sordid history....toppling confederate statues
and renaming Military Bases will NOT erase the FILTHY DISGUSTING PAST
of the DEMOCRAT PARTY... *

You do know it was illegal to intermarry in the USA only 53 years ago, the year I was born.
Man, that's crazy to think about.
*But humans still " Intermarried " didn't they......*

Who opposed interracial marriage bro?
*DEMOCRATS **

Lastly, some of my old evangelicals pals had sins from the past and they feel
they washed them away from Jesus. Some don;t care at all and some see the facts
as they are like me.  I just wants peace and find a happy deal with a happy meal 
*Your DEMOCRAT " WHITE GUILT " is spilling all over.....*

/QUOTE


** Rather embarrassing when you stick your WHOLE foot in up to the ankle isn't it....
I'm sure there was a whole lot of Republicans who were Parented/Conditioned to oppose
inter racial marriage, but the party that did the most conditioning was " DEMOCRAT "...*






__





						Blocking Racial Intermarriage Laws in 1935 and 1937:       Seattle's First Civil Rights Coalition       -       Seattle Civil Rights and Labor History Project
					

In an era of American history marked by racial segregation and anti-immigrant attitudes, Washington was an anomaly as the only state in the West, and one of only eight nationwide, without laws banning racial intermarriage. During the early to mid-twentieth century, Washington was known throughout …



					depts.washington.edu


----------



## tenacious (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My liberal friend who is probably the most fair dude I know is pissed off and thinks t will win now because of the far far left.  He said most reasonable people want some rule of law and this is not that.  This all reminds me of another time where my same friend was in a very conservative church in NY. Many members were upset with some of the money being spent and they forged their own autonomous church and split off.  That new church lasted about 6 months and fizzled out.  The original church was destroyed and broken up because of all the division from before.  I keep saying, "where two fight, no ones right."  The ones who get hurt in the fighting are the kids and those caught in the middle of the "I'm always right and f u crowd"  No one wants that.  The adults have f up again and the kids are watching all of us screw up this country because of division and factions.  Chaos!!!


I don't know much about running churches together, although I imagine it's not unlike herding cats.

What I do think I know though, is if last week armed militants tried taking control of the Colony out in Malibu (where the "I take responsibility" crowd lives) like we're seeing in Seattle and Chicago... and it would have been put down HARD.  But somehow if something like that happens in a black or impoverished neighborhood and it's not even in the newspaper, or it's seen as an opportunity for everyone to push their political agenda.  

The black community deserves better.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't know much about running churches together, although I imagine it's not unlike herding cats.
> 
> What I do think I know though, is if last week armed militants tried taking control of the Colony out in Malibu (where the "I take responsibility" crowd lives) like we're seeing in Seattle and Chicago... and it would have been put down HARD.  But somehow if something like that happens in a black or impoverished neighborhood and it's not even in the newspaper, or it's seen as an opportunity for everyone to push their political agenda.
> 
> The black community deserves better.


I agree 100%.  My wife and I were just talking about what you just said.  The mayor said today they were having a festival, dancing, art classes, free granola bars and vegan food and everyone needs to calm down and relax.  The chief of the Seattle PD is black and she said many were calling in for assault, rape, extortion and murder.  15 minutes to get help down there.  I don;t know who to believe.  I hear SPD is one of the success stories of better cops but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

tenacious said:


> *I don't know much about running churches together*, although I imagine it's not unlike herding cats.
> 
> What I do think I know though, is if last week armed militants tried taking control of the Colony out in Malibu (where the "I take responsibility" crowd lives) like we're seeing in Seattle and Chicago... and it would have been put down HARD.  But somehow if something like that happens in a black or impoverished neighborhood and it's not even in the newspaper, or it's seen as an opportunity for everyone to push their political agenda.
> 
> The black community deserves better.


Funny story kind of.  Anyway, one of the influencers and gossips led a rebellion and that group started to meet at the park at a friends church in LA.  It was free with no leader. They all took turns Preaching until one day one of the men decided he wanted his interpretation as top of the rules to follow and and a few things I wont mention here.  So a few of those caught in the middle of the division decided to check out both services.  They went with the autonomous group first to see all these new ideas.  The first service was billed as a "park service" with free food and free child care.  Well, the mom wanted to know where the child care was for her 5 year old boy and they said you watch your kids like the old days in 33 AD.  Well, her service was ruined because her son is a handful and won;t sit still.  She went back to the original church and all they had to say was how evil the dividers were for leaving and all this and that.  She bailed on church altogether just like my family did.  Division sucks and their are always causalities on both sides. Most are just innocent bystanders.  Sad!!!


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I agree 100%.  My wife and I were just talking about what you just said.  The mayor said today they were having a festival, dancing, art classes, free granola bars and vegan food and everyone needs to calm down and relax.  The chief of the Seattle PD is black and she said many were calling in for assault, rape, extortion and murder.  15 minutes to get help down there.  I don;t know who to believe.  I hear SPD is one of the success stories of better cops but maybe I'm wrong.


Something tells me if we were talking about random stops by the police, and not left-wing extremists with drawn AR-15 stopping everyone and demanding to see ID's... the Mayor would be as outraged as the police chief.

It ain't right.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Funny story kind of.  Anyway, one of the influencers and gossips led a rebellion and that group started to meet at the park at a friends church in LA.  It was free with no leader. They all took turns Preaching until one day one of the men decided he wanted his interpretation as top of the rules to follow and and a few things I wont mention here.  So a few of those caught in the middle of the division decided to check out both services.  They went with the autonomous group first to see all these new ideas.  The first service was billed as a "park service" with free food and free child care.  Well, the mom wanted to know where the child care was for her 5 year old boy and they said you watch your kids like the old days in 33 AD.  Well, her service was ruined because her son is a handful and won;t sit still.  She went back to the original church and all they had to say was how evil the dividers were for leaving and all this and that.  She bailed on church altogether just like my family did.  Division sucks and their are always causalities on both sides. Most are just innocent bystanders.  Sad!!!


Yeah... I can imagine trying to figure out whose interpretation of an unspeaking god should be listened to has to be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Something tells me if we were talking about random stops by the police, and not left-wing extremists with drawn AR-15 stopping everyone and demanding to see ID's... the Mayor would be as outraged as the police chief.
> 
> It ain't right.


You ok?
You may be ready for one of these.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7646
> You ok?
> You may be ready for one of these.


Honestly I would say in these partisan times, my inability to put party above my own ethics means I no longer fit in either the republican or democratic parties.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Waahhh Thomas Jefferson owned slaves 75 years before the Confederacy waged Civil War against the US so if you are gonna stop honoring Confederate leaders what about Thomas Jefferson? Waaahhh! I’m stupid Lion! Waaaahhh! I wuv the Confederate leaders! Waaahhh!


Who dat?








						Back in the day when FDR praised Robert E. Lee as he dedicated a statue of the Confederate general
					

Three years before the Civil War epic Gone with the Wind, the recently suppressed biggest grossing film of all time,[i] premiered in Atlanta, liberal Democrat President Franklin D. Roosevelt traveled to Dallas to officiate at the unveiling of a giant...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


And I was just wondering if he yelled Allahu Ackbar while he was trying to kill thy neighbor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I would say in these partisan times, my inability to put party above my own ethics means I no longer fit in either the republican or democratic parties.


Nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Both parties have stains on their hands and if we all look in the mirror, some stains are easier to see and some stains have been washed after being on the earth and just choosing not to be a racist.  You do know it was illegal to intermarry in the USA only 53 years ago, the year I was born.  Man, that's crazy to think about.  Who opposed interracial marriage bro? Lastly, some of my old evangelicals pals had sins from the past and they feel they washed them away from Jesus. Some don;t care at all and some see the facts as they are like me.  I just wants peace and find a happy deal with a happy meal


You on fire?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Now that’s what I’m talkinbout.








						Entire Florida city's SWAT team resigns after police chief kneels with protesters
					

They will remain on the police force, but have left the SWAT team




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... I can imagine trying to figure out whose interpretation of an unspeaking god should be listened to has to be a bit of a challenge.


Woman had hard time, let me tell you.  You get one man with one scripture verse in his back pocket and its game over for any woman.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I would say in these partisan times, my inability to put party above my own ethics means I no longer fit in either the republican or democratic parties.


Wrong. It makes you a Dem. That’s why they have so many internal battles on things like Al Franken and Hillary vs Bernie. We struggle with our ethical selves instead of just following that which brings us power.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Wrong. It makes you a Dem. That’s why they have so many internal battles on things like Al Franken and Hillary vs Bernie. We struggle with our ethical selves instead of just following that which brings us power.


I'm going to vote dem... as what is the alternative... Trump? 
But I'm sure not going to stay loyal very long.  Especially if the solutions they are offering are worse then what we got now.  (aka 20 year-old fanatics with AKs policing the streets)


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Woman had hard time, let me tell you.  You get one man with one scripture verse in his back pocket and its game over for any woman.


Idk... seems to me leadership is a skill that can come from anywhere.  It's one of the main reasons the United States muddling through has been so much more successful than the Europeans and all their kings and royalty.

Give people a chance. They can be amazing. We just need to get this country back on track.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'm going to vote dem... as what is the alternative... Trump?
> But I'm sure not going to stay loyal very long.  Especially if the solutions they are offering are worse then what we got now.  (aka 20 year-old fanatics with AKs policing the streets)


I will respect the winner and their platform come Nov 8th.  You can write in any name you want who you think will do the best job. I will wait to see who j picks for his running mate.  I believe Mit voted for his wife.  You dont have to vote either or anymore.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I will respect the winner and their platform come Nov 8th.  You can write in any name you want who you think will do the best job. I will wait to see who j picks for his running mate.  I believe Mit voted for his wife.  You dont have to vote either or anymore.


It might be a cliche' but "when you're up to your ass in alligator infested waters"... sitting this one out doesn't really seem like an option.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> It might be a cliche' but "when you're up to your ass in alligator infested waters"... sitting this one out doesn't really seem like an option.


If you take Cali and New York out of the race, then t wins imo.  Two states control us all if you haven;t figured that out yet.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> If you take Cali and New York out of the race, then t wins imo.  Two states control us all if you haven;t figured that out yet.


Is that why T won last time? Because he took CA and NY? Help us figure it out.
Also, Wyoming has 500,000 people and CA has 40 mil and Wyoming has just as many senators as we do. Is that what you mean?


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> If you take Cali and New York out of the race, then t wins imo.  Two states control us all if you haven;t figured that out yet.


Somebody has to go vote. I mean I get that a lot of people want someone else to do it for them... but that's not me.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Is that why T won last time? Because he took CA and NY? *Help us figure it out.*


Let me help you out Messy because most of everyone else has it figured out but you.  The media and the messages are coming out of Cali and NY. They actually have blow horns and my ears have lost much hearing.  Look at the two mayors of two of the biggest cities and what they are allowing as I speak.  That is what I meant to say.  They own the media and they want t out.  We shall see......


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

I think Fox News and Breitbart and Limbaugh are in those places and have so many millions of listeners and viewers and they campaign for Trump every day. Is that what you mean?
So how did Trump win, if he didn't have "those places?"


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Is that why T won last time? Because he took CA and NY? Help us figure it out.
> Also, Wyoming has 500,000 people and CA has 40 mil and Wyoming has just as many senators as we do. Is that what you mean?


Yea I agree.  Given the taxes they pay and improvements to everyones living standards... how can NY and CA be seen as anything other than economic gifts to the other states. You take those two states out of the equation and what is the US less then half the size of the European Union when it comes to GDP?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Fox News and Breitbart and Limbaugh are in those places and have so many millions of listeners and viewers and they campaign for Trump every day. Is that what you mean?
> So how did Trump win, if he didn't have "those places?"


No way he wins without help from the right.  The right only had true Republicans like Bush and Ohio Gov and they all hated The Lion Mr Trump in 2016.  When I was a boy, I watched channel ABC7, NBC4 and CBS2 for news and then for re-runs, channel KTTV11 and KTLA5.  That was it dude.  I watched DJT all my life Messy. I'm assuming you have too, right?  I was no fan of his from the beginning because he was from NY, he was cocky, brash, rich, conceited and got all the hot girls.  The envy of most young men as they look for examples to follow in what life is all about on earth.  I also hated the Yankees because I was a Dodger fan and Angels fan. I hated it when NY fans took over Angels stadium.  Talk about rude and obnoxious fans.  I went to one game a few years back and it was 75% Yankee fans and they showed me and my pals no respect.  A-Fraud was on fire back then but we all found out later he was a cheat like the Astros.  Also, my stiff neck back then was to the right and the only reason I turned to listen to the left was because the bible told me so.  I always thought t was a blue hair Dem like my mama was.  I don't think he's a republican at all, the one's like Bush, McCain, Romney and all the others? No way......  Hannity and Tucker are Conservatives like Lemon is a Liberal.  The news in the old days never told us where they stood politically for the most part and now we know.  My wife's friend only watches CNN.  My buddy parents, who are both liberal attorneys, only watch CNN.  This guy was a Dem until about a two months ago.  I told you his story about his roommate sitting at home smoking weed and surfing and making $5,000 a month take home.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7646
> You ok?
> You may be ready for one of these.


This year those hats will have a completely different meaning.

And they will be blue.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No way he wins without help from the right.  The right only had true Republicans like Bush and Ohio Gov and they all hated The Lion Mr Trump in 2016.  When I was a boy, I watched channel ABC7, NBC4 and CBS2 for news and then for re-runs, channel KTTV11 and KTLA5.  That was it dude.  I watched DJT all my life Messy. I'm assuming you have too, right?  I was no fan of his from the beginning because he was from NY, he was cocky, brash, rich, conceited and got all the hot girls.  The envy of most young men as they look for examples to follow in what life is all about on earth.  I also hated the Yankees because I was a Dodger fan and Angels fan. I hated it when NY fans took over Angels stadium.  Talk about rude and obnoxious fans.  I went to one game a few years back and it was 75% Yankee fans and they showed me and my pals no respect.  A-Fraud was on fire back then but we all found out later he was a cheat like the Astros.  Also, my stiff neck back then was to the right and the only reason I turned to listen to the left was because the bible told me so.  I always thought t was a blue hair Dem like my mama was.  I don't think he's a republican at all, the one's like Bush, McCain, Romney and all the others? No way......  Hannity and Tucker are Conservatives like Lemon is a Liberal.  The news in the old days never told us where they stood politically for the most part and now we know.  My wife's friend only watched CNN.  My buddy parents, who are both liberal attorneys, only watch CNN.  This guy was a Dem until about a two months ago.  I told you his story about his roommate sitting at home smoking weed and surfing and making $5,000 a month take home.


"The Lion Mr. Trump?" Accusing the "coastal media" of bias and calling him "The Lion" shows which side you're on.
And yes, the fanatics from places like Boston and NY who all moved to our golden shores, yet would come into our stadiums and arenas and cheer for the places they abandoned has always been infuriating.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> "The Lion Mr. Trump?" Accusing the "coastal media" of bias and calling him* "The Lion" shows which side you're on.*
> And yes, the fanatics from places like Boston and NY who all moved to our golden shores, yet would come into our stadiums and arenas and cheer for the places they abandoned has always been infuriating.


I've always called him a Lion.  Lions are gnarly dude and I dont think you can tame one.  I'm on no side Messy.  I told you and The Outlaw that your brains need to expand from the law of two to the law of three.  Do you understand what the law of three means and do you believe it to be true?  1+1=2.  Right or Left. Dem or Repub.  Black or White.  Winners or Losers.  Straight or Gay.  Heaven or Hell.  My way or the highway.  The law of three is the truth dude.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I've always called him a Lion.  Lions are gnarly dude and I dont think you can tame one.  I'm on no side Messy.  I told you and The Outlaw that your brains need to expand from the law of two to the law of three.  Do you understand what the law of three means and do you believe it to be true?  1+1=2.  Right or Left. Dem or Repub.  Black or White.  Winners or Losers.  Straight or Gay.  Heaven or Hell.  My way or the highway.  The law of three is the truth dude.


You honor an angry, spoiled demagogue who became president because of a “reality TV” show. Shame on you. If that’s your truth, you have no business giving life lessons.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> You honor an angry, spoiled demagogue who became president because of a “reality TV” show. Shame on you. If that’s your truth, you have no business giving life lessons.


Are you Espy two?  I'm just curious.  I know some on here have multiple screen names and that's cool and hide behind multiple screen name avatars.  I don;t vote bro.  I respect and I guess, honor the local leaders first, then County leaders, then State leaders and whomever the President is at the time, I respect the office.  I found this old scripture from Paul written to his church he helped start in Rome.  *Keep in mind this is only Paul writing to his peeps in Rome around 57 AD*.  He was their Shepard and he was giving them advise on how to deal with those in charge in Rome back then.  Also, the followers of Christ back then used to all meet up in Jerusalem only and were having street festivals and praising and singing songs in the squares.  Well, that didn't go over well with the leaders back then so they stoned Steven to death in Jerusalem and the message of forgiveness and love spread across the world because everyone was afraid of some guy named Saul who became Paul and well, you know the story probably.

*Obey Those in Authority*
13 All of you must obey those who rule over you. There are no authorities except the ones God has chosen. Those who now rule have been chosen by God. 2 So whoever opposes the authorities opposes leaders whom God has appointed. Those who do that will be judged. 3 If you do what is right, you won’t need to be afraid of your rulers. But watch out if you do what is wrong! You don’t want to be afraid of those in authority, do you? Then do what is right, and you will be praised. 4 The one in authority serves God for your good. But if you do wrong, watch out! Rulers don’t carry a sword for no reason at all. They serve God. And God is carrying out his anger through them. The ruler punishes anyone who does wrong. 5 You must obey the authorities. Then you will not be punished. You must also obey them because you know it is right.

6 That’s also why you pay taxes. The authorities serve God. Ruling takes up all their time. 7 Give to everyone what you owe them. Do you owe taxes? Then pay them. Do you owe anything else to the government? Then pay it. Do you owe respect? Then give it. Do you owe honor? Then show it.

*Love Fulfills the Law*
8 Pay everything you owe. But you can never pay back all the love you owe one another. Whoever loves other people has done everything the law requires. 9 Here are some commandments to think about. “Do not commit adultery.” “Do not commit murder.” “Do not steal.” “Do not want what belongs to others.” (Exodus 20:13 15,17; Deuteronomy 5:17 19,21) These and all other commands are included in one command. Here’s what it is. *“Love your neighbor as you love yourself.” *(Leviticus 19:18) 10 Love does not harm its neighbor. So love does everything the law requires.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Wrong. It makes you a Dem. That’s why they have so many internal battles on things like Al Franken and Hillary vs Bernie. We struggle with our ethical selves instead of just following that which brings us power.


Ethical selves is not a liberal trait, that is why you people struggle so.
Maybe use non and it will stop all the turmoil.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Are you Espy two?  I'm just curious.  I know some on here have multiple screen names and that's cool and hide behind multiple screen name avatars.  I don;t vote bro.  I respect and I guess, honor the local leaders first, then County leaders, then State leaders and whomever the President is at the time, I respect the office.  I found this old scripture from Paul written to his church he helped start in Rome.  *Keep in mind this is only Paul writing to his peeps in Rome around 57 AD*.  He was their Shepard and he was giving them advise on how to deal with those in charge in Rome back then.  Also, the followers of Christ back then used to all meet up in Jerusalem only and were having street festivals and praising and singing songs in the squares.  Well, that didn't go over well with the leaders back then so they stoned Steven to death in Jerusalem and the message of forgiveness and love spread across the world because everyone was afraid of some guy named Saul who became Paul and well, you know the story probably.
> 
> *Obey Those in Authority*
> 13 All of you must obey those who rule over you. There are no authorities except the ones God has chosen. Those who now rule have been chosen by God. 2 So whoever opposes the authorities opposes leaders whom God has appointed. Those who do that will be judged. 3 If you do what is right, you won’t need to be afraid of your rulers. But watch out if you do what is wrong! You don’t want to be afraid of those in authority, do you? Then do what is right, and you will be praised. 4 The one in authority serves God for your good. But if you do wrong, watch out! Rulers don’t carry a sword for no reason at all. They serve God. And God is carrying out his anger through them. The ruler punishes anyone who does wrong. 5 You must obey the authorities. Then you will not be punished. You must also obey them because you know it is right.
> ...


I have one screen name.
You seem to be unaware of Jesus’ words...

"Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Is that why T won last time? Because he took CA and NY? Help us figure it out.
> Also, Wyoming has 500,000 people and CA has 40 mil and Wyoming has just as many senators as we do. Is that what you mean?


Gotta hand it to those framers.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I have one screen name.
> You seem to be unaware of Jesus’ words...
> 
> "Render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and unto God the things that are God's"


Jesus died already and I think Paul was in charge.  That's why I try to help people with the fact it was Paul speaking to a certain group of people and not God.  Paul gives his opinion a lot and back then those instructions pretty much made you a Lions snack.  You do believe that the followers of the Way were killed and feed to wild animals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Fox News and Breitbart and Limbaugh are in those places and have so many millions of listeners and viewers and they campaign for Trump every day. Is that what you mean?
> So how did Trump win, if he didn't have "those places?"


It’s was a combo of the Kenyan and the cunton.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s was a combo of the Kenyan and the cunton.


Maybe it was such a bizarre overreaction that they come back to O’s VP, now that the error of this choice is obvious.
I can’t believe how Trump has handled the pandemic and responded to the BLM protests.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Are you Espy two?  I'm just curious.  I know some on here have multiple screen names and that's cool and hide behind multiple screen name avatars.  I don;t vote bro.  I respect and I guess, honor the local leaders first, then County leaders, then State leaders and whomever the President is at the time, I respect the office.  I found this old scripture from Paul written to his church he helped start in Rome.  *Keep in mind this is only Paul writing to his peeps in Rome around 57 AD*.  He was their Shepard and he was giving them advise on how to deal with those in charge in Rome back then.  Also, the followers of Christ back then used to all meet up in Jerusalem only and were having street festivals and praising and singing songs in the squares.  Well, that didn't go over well with the leaders back then so they stoned Steven to death in Jerusalem and the message of forgiveness and love spread across the world because everyone was afraid of some guy named Saul who became Paul and well, you know the story probably.
> 
> *Obey Those in Authority*
> 13 All of you must obey those who rule over you. There are no authorities except the ones God has chosen. Those who now rule have been chosen by God. 2 So whoever opposes the authorities opposes leaders whom God has appointed. Those who do that will be judged. 3 If you do what is right, you won’t need to be afraid of your rulers. But watch out if you do what is wrong! You don’t want to be afraid of those in authority, do you? Then do what is right, and you will be praised. 4 The one in authority serves God for your good. But if you do wrong, watch out! Rulers don’t carry a sword for no reason at all. They serve God. And God is carrying out his anger through them. The ruler punishes anyone who does wrong. 5 You must obey the authorities. Then you will not be punished. You must also obey them because you know it is right.
> ...


Frankly I don't know much about the bible, so it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable to sit here and debate it.  What if my interpretation is wrong, but my natural aptitude with words leads and bunch of well meaning sheep in the wrong direction?

Assuming I might be wrong and Jesus is real... on judgment day trying to explain just that away is going to be hard enough.  Then I got to explain how I corrupted a bunch of his sheep.  No thanks.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Jesus died already and I think Paul was in charge.  That's why I try to help people with the fact it was Paul speaking to a certain group of people and not God.  Paul gives his opinion a lot and back then those instructions pretty much made you a Lions snack.  You do believe that the followers of the Way were killed and feed to wild animals?


The Way? There are multiple ways.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Maybe it was such a bizarre overreaction that they come back to O’s VP, now that the error of this choice is obvious.
> I can’t believe how Trump has handled the pandemic and responded to the BLM protests.


I really don’t think anyone could have done any better than Trump with both of those problems.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Frankly I don't know much about the bible, so it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable to sit here and debate it.  What if my interpretation is wrong, but my natural aptitude with words leads and bunch of well meaning sheep in the wrong direction?
> 
> Assuming I might be wrong and Jesus is real... on judgment day trying to explain just that away is going to be hard enough.  Then I got to explain how I corrupted a bunch of his sheep.  No thanks.


I hear you Tenacious.  I love that name and it tells me more about you on a deeper level.  I know the bible very well.  I studied it and tried to live by it for around 30 years.  The last 5 of those years was tough to say the least.  No reason to bring up all the division.  Let me explain the basics to you from my experience only.  The bible has many books inside of it.  Written at many different times in history.  Moses was a writer as was many prophets in the OT.  The NT was written by many authors as well and have many books as well.  Mark, John, Mathew, Luke, Paul, Peter and a few others.  Christians were scum of the earth and beaten and eaten alive.  They were arrested and thrown in prison.  If you left your faith from youth and joined the radicals of their time, then you lost everything.  It was a give up everything and die for your beliefs.  The Disciples were losers and everyone except the other disciples of Christ hatted them.  That is not legend talk, that is history.  Their was a man named Jesus that cruised the earth too.  In 312 Constantine converted and the next day Christians were the winners because of the emperors conversion to Christ. That is when the Roman Catholic church was started in Rome.  No common man had a bible at all back then.  Letters were written and read to the flocks all the time.  

Which council decided the books of the Bible?
In A.D. 363, the *Council* of Laodicea stated that only the Old Testament (along with the Apocrypha) and the 27 *books* of the New Testament were to be read in the churches. The *Council* of Hippo (A.D. 393) and the *Council* of Carthage (A.D. 397) also affirmed the same 27 *books* as authoritative.

No bible for anyone really until the great printing press of 1440 all in time for the the reformation movement.

What were the 3 main ideas of Martin Luther?
*Terms in this set (6)*

Luther's main ideal 1. Salvation by faith alone.
Luther's main ideal 2. The bible is the only authority.
Luther's main ideal 3. The priesthood of all believers.
Salvation by faith alone. Faith in god was the only way of salvation.
The bible is the only authority. ...
The priesthood of all believers.
You can;t pull this off if no one has the great book to follow and read.  Here lies my issues.  I hope that helps out.  No judgement from me at all.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hear you Tenacious.  I love that name and it tells me more about you on a deeper level.  I know the bible very well.  I studied it and tried to live by it for around 30 years.  The last 5 of those years was tough to say the least.  No reason to bring up all the division.  Let me explain the basics to you from my experience only.  The bible has many books inside of it.  Written at many different times in history.  Moses was a writer as was many prophets in the OT.  The NT was written by many authors as well and have many books as well.  Mark, John, Mathew, Luke, Paul, Peter and a few others.  Christians were scum of the earth and beaten and eaten alive.  They were arrested and thrown in prison.  If you left your faith from youth and joined the radicals of their time, then you lost everything.  It was a give up everything and die for your beliefs.  The Disciples were losers and everyone except the other disciples of Christ hatted them.  That is not legend talk, that is history.  Their was a man named Jesus that cruised the earth too.  In 312 Constantine converted and the next day Christians were the winners because of the emperors conversion to Christ. That is when the Roman Catholic church was started in Rome.  No common man had a bible at all back then.  Letters were written and read to the flocks all the time.
> 
> Which council decided the books of the Bible?
> In A.D. 363, the *Council* of Laodicea stated that only the Old Testament (along with the Apocrypha) and the 27 *books* of the New Testament were to be read in the churches. The *Council* of Hippo (A.D. 393) and the *Council* of Carthage (A.D. 397) also affirmed the same 27 *books* as authoritative.
> ...



*Still doesn't change the fact that:*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> The Way? There are multiple ways.


The Way was another name for the name the people gave the followers of Christ in those times.  Their was only one group or one church back then and they were murdered and fed to Lions and wild animals for being non violent.  That is a fact Messy and it was wrong. The disciples had no weapons until after 312.  Did you know that Jesus never ever used the word Christian and I think they were only called that name because they were stupid for letting their kids and loved ones get killed.  It was more, "those stupid Christ tee i ans" and just stop teaching his message of love & forgiveness and you shall live.  It was said that Jesus came Full of Grace & Truth.  How you could not get behind that message.  Plus he said, "forgive your enemies and love them."  Now that is radical Messy


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The Way was another name for the name the people gave the followers of Christ in those times.  Their was only one group or one church back then and they were murdered and fed to Lions and wild animals for being non violent.  That is a fact Messy and it was wrong. The disciples had no weapons until after 312.  Did you know that Jesus never ever used the word Christian and I think they were only called that name because they were stuoid for letting their kids and loved ones get killed.  It was more, "those stupid Christ tee i ans" and just stop teaching his message of love & forgiveness.  It was said that Jesus came Full of Grace & truth.  How you could not get behind that message.  Plus he said, "forgive your enemies and love them."  Now that is radical Messy


*It does appear you are twisting passed down " DATA " quite a bit....


A KNOWN FACT........!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Still doesn't change the fact that:*
> 
> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


All have sinned and fall short bro.  Were all Criminals.  If you lied once in your life in front of the ultimate judge (Judge God), then you have committed perjury and that is a crime.  Crime once=Everyone a Criminal, including you Mr Self Righteous.....lol.  You get the point I hope.  Easy tiger, relax.  It's a beautiful day and God is in control.  Paul said in Rom 8:28 that everything works out for the good of those who love.  Love your enemies is the key to peace.  I'm now a peacemaker.  It's my calling I think.  At least for today.  Yes we can love each other and no we won;t fight anymore someday.....


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hear you Tenacious.  I love that name and it tells me more about you on a deeper level.  I know the bible very well.  I studied it and tried to live by it for around 30 years.  The last 5 of those years was tough to say the least.  No reason to bring up all the division.  Let me explain the basics to you from my experience only.  The bible has many books inside of it.  Written at many different times in history.  Moses was a writer as was many prophets in the OT.  The NT was written by many authors as well and have many books as well.  Mark, John, Mathew, Luke, Paul, Peter and a few others.  Christians were scum of the earth and beaten and eaten alive.  They were arrested and thrown in prison.  If you left your faith from youth and joined the radicals of their time, then you lost everything.  It was a give up everything and die for your beliefs.  The Disciples were losers and everyone except the other disciples of Christ hatted them.  That is not legend talk, that is history.  Their was a man named Jesus that cruised the earth too.  In 312 Constantine converted and the next day Christians were the winners because of the emperors conversion to Christ. That is when the Roman Catholic church was started in Rome.  No common man had a bible at all back then.  Letters were written and read to the flocks all the time.
> 
> Which council decided the books of the Bible?
> In A.D. 363, the *Council* of Laodicea stated that only the Old Testament (along with the Apocrypha) and the 27 *books* of the New Testament were to be read in the churches. The *Council* of Hippo (A.D. 393) and the *Council* of Carthage (A.D. 397) also affirmed the same 27 *books* as authoritative.
> ...


Yeah... but I'd rather see all that applied in a way that feels more relevant. Like for instance you seem to lionize Trump. Like if you really believe all that stuff in the bible, and hold it dear to your heart, I'm having trouble squaring it all up.

Maybe you could pontificate on how all that works? As an honest question, why do you think so many Christians vote for Trump?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... but I'd rather see all that applied in a way that feels more relevant. *Like for instance you seem to lionize Trump*. Like if you really believe all that stuff in the bible, and hold it dear to your heart, I'm having trouble squaring it all up.
> 
> Maybe you could pontificate on how all that works? As an honest question, why do you think so many Christians vote for Trump?


I just call him a lion because he seems like one.  Please don;t percieve that as some hidden message like Messy thinks.  Think with your brain.  I believe the bible is a history book of many things that happened.  You can twist it into your favor anytime you like.  I wouldn;t do that but many do.  It's a book with some pearls of wisdom too.  I dont believe it's a book with some hidden treasure map and only those who went to college can explain it.  Its been been hijacked and that's unfortunate.  I find great things in the bible.
Just because someone says their a "Christian" does not make them a true follower of Jesus.  Jesus says you know my people by the way they act towards their enemies.  Jesus had no weapons, never.  Peter had a sword and used it.  Everyone I knew who told me their Christian has bought a gun in the last few months.  I have zero guns and will never have one.  I will not go out in a blaze of violence.  I'm for peace.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I just call home a lion because he seems like one.  Please don;t percieve that as some hidden message like Messy thinks.  Think with your brain.  I believe the bible is a history book of many things that happened.  You can twist it into your favor anytime you like.  I wouldn;t do that but many do.  It's a book with some pearls of wisdom too.  I dont believe it's a book with some hidden treasure map and only those who went to college can explain it.  Its been been hijacked and that's unfortunate.  I find great things in the bible.
> Just because someone says their a "Christian" does not make them a true follower of Jesus.  Jesus says you know my people by the way they act towards their enemies.  Jesus had no weapons, never.  Peter had a sword and used it.  Everyone I knew who told me their Christian has bought a gun in the last few months.  I have zero guns and will never have one.  I will not go out in a blaze of violence.  I'm for peace.


As soon as someone says, when discussing politics, that they’re a “Christian” then I know they hate the poor, they love guns and they hate gays. It’s shorthand.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> As soon as someone says, when discussing politics, that they’re a “Christian” then I know they hate the poor, they love guns and they hate gays. It’s shorthand.


Which would be alight right to me if these guys would just come out and say it. But of course it's always these three paragraphs from this thousand year old text that's been changed a bunch of times. And in the name of political correctness the rest of us are suppose to pretend we don't see the hustle. 

What's even worse is they always, always, always kill the conversation because I mean really who can argue with God?


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I just call him a lion because he seems like one.  Please don;t percieve that as some hidden message like Messy thinks.  Think with your brain.  I believe the bible is a history book of many things that happened.  You can twist it into your favor anytime you like.  I wouldn;t do that but many do.  It's a book with some pearls of wisdom too.  I dont believe it's a book with some hidden treasure map and only those who went to college can explain it.  Its been been hijacked and that's unfortunate.  I find great things in the bible.
> Just because someone says their a "Christian" does not make them a true follower of Jesus.  Jesus says you know my people by the way they act towards their enemies.  Jesus had no weapons, never.  Peter had a sword and used it.  Everyone I knew who told me their Christian has bought a gun in the last few months.  I have zero guns and will never have one.  I will not go out in a blaze of violence.  I'm for peace.


So you've studied the bible for 30 years and that's what you've got? Hmm...


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> As soon as someone says, when discussing politics, that they’re a “Christian” then I know they hate the poor, they love guns and they hate gays. It’s shorthand.


Hypocrite is another word.  I just spoke to old dear religious friend and he's moving and he has guns and bible and his faith and he's looking for a new place to go.  He's really afraid for some reason.  He asked me why I'm so numb and not willing to protect my kids from intruders and or looters and buy a gun.  I told him that I would offer them anything they want to eat and oh well.  Then I accidentally said, "sh*t bro, just love everyone."  Oh boy, he then says, "what happen to you brother, do you still believe in the bible."  All because I let a word out like that.  Keep in mine my friend has been divorce twice, drinks all the time, has a private Tinder account ((why he got divorced in the first place)) and he's over 300 lbs and just not looking good right now in life.  He wants some new heaven he he get's to go to and thinks most, if not all of us are going to hell.  I told him hell is what you make it and you seem to be living in hell as we speak.  I told him to stop with his nonsense and he hung up on me all mad.  Later i was told from another old friend of his that I was not a Christian anymore and I've back slide and hell is waiting for me and my family all because.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So you've studied the bible for 30 years and that's what you've got? Hmm...


It;s called experience and with time you can figure things out.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Hypocrite is another word.  I just spoke to old dear religious friend and he's moving and he has guns and bible and his faith and he's looking for a new place to go.  He's really afraid for some reason.  He asked me why I'm so numb and not willing to protect my kids from intruders and or looters and buy a gun.  I told him that I would offer them anything they want to eat and oh well.  Then I accidentally said, "sh*t bro, just love everyone."  Oh boy, he then says, "what happen to you brother, do you still believe in the bible."  All because I let a word out like that.  Keep in mine my friend has been divorce twice, drinks all the time, has a private Tinder account ((why he got divorced in the first place)) and he's over 300 lbs and just not looking good right now in life.  He wants some new heaven he he get's to go to and thinks most, if not all of us are going to hell.  I told him hell is what you make it and you seem to be living in hell as we speak.  I told him to stop with his nonsense and he hung up on me all mad.  Later i was told from another old friend of his that I was not a Christian anymore and I've back slide and hell is waiting for me and my family all because.


You go around saying you love everyone and those self-identified “Christians” get upset. That’s classic.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> You go around saying you love everyone and those self-identified “Christians” get upset. That’s classic.


I'm trying to practice loving everyone.  I will admit I got tested the last few years and failed the love test big time.  In fact, i suck at it.  However, it doesn;t mean I don;t try.   I saw so much fear it came to me as well.  I talked with my wife about a gun and we both decided to be peacemakers too.  Probably will get killed for it but oh well.  I believe this is a test to choose true love.  Very very hard test.  Jesus said the spirit is willing but the body is weak.  Paul said he failed all the time.  I'm only talking bible stuff because my new friend Tenacious asked me questions.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm trying to practice loving everyone.  I will admit I got tested the last few years and failed the love test big time.  In fact, i suck at it.  However, it doesn;t mean I don;t try.   I saw so much fear it came to me as well.  I talked with my wife about a gun and we both decided to be peacemakers too.  Probably will get killed for it but oh well.  I believe this is a test to choose true love.  Very very hard test.  Jesus said the spirit is willing but the body is weak.  Paul said he failed all the time.  I'm only talking bible stuff because my new friend Tenacious asked me questions.


People talking about guns like we are all going to be invaded or we need to “fight tyranny” are all nuts, you know. So don’t worry about that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> People talking about guns like we are all going to be invaded or we need to “fight tyranny” are all nuts, you know. So don’t worry about that.


Well, China is on lock down again.  Should we believe them this time?  Also, I saw a festival down in Seattle on tv today and I mean that.  People in the area seem cool with everything and walking around with the kids too.  Plus, its a right to carry state so you can have a gun and carry it around.  Tucker made fun of them last night and I thought that was wrong.  I think they should just give it a try.  A big change is among us and its hard for people who had their foundations and traditions ripped from them.  This already happen to me three years ago so i got a head start on all this.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, China is on lock down again.  Should we believe them this time?  Also, I saw a festival down in Seattle on tv today and I mean that.  People in the area seem cool with everything and walking around with the kids too.  Plus, its a right to carry state so you can have a gun and carry it around.  Tucker made fun of them last night and I thought that was wrong.  I think they should just give it a try.  A big change is among us and its hard for people who had their foundations and traditions ripped from them.  This already happen to me three years ago so i got a head start on all this.


Tucker is poison. Angry, smarmy, hostile closed-minded, racist, fear-mongering poison.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Tucker is poison. Angry, smarmy, hostile closed-minded, racist, fear-mongering poison.


I agree with everything Mr Carlson says.
He does however need to get rid of the toupee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Howard Stern Under Fire Over Old Blackface N-Word Sketch
					

Radio host Howard Stern has become the latest celebrity to come under fire after video clip emerged of him in blackface and repeatedly using the N-word, despite the fact that he had previously denied doing so.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Trayvon Martin's Mom: 'We Need More Police,' Not Defund Movement
					

Trayvon Martin's mother said recently that she does not support efforts to reduce law enforcement resources amid calls to defund the police.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Poll: Americans Believe Confederate Statues Should Remain Standing by 12-Point Margin
					

A greater percentage of U.S. voters say Confederate statues, which have been targeted by protesters in recent weeks, should remain standing.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Leader in Seattle's CHAZ demands white occupiers fork over money to black counterparts
					

'White people, I see you. I see every one of you, and I remember your faces'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree with everything Mr Carlson says.
> He does however need to get rid of the toupee.


His hair is a big part of his preppy brand. His angry and snide personality is probably starting to turn people off...I don't think the GOP is gonna have its best year in 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> His hair is a big part of his preppy brand. His angry and snide personality is probably starting to turn people off...I don't think the GOP is gonna have its best year in 2020.


I really liked him when he got his new show , but after a while he started getting a bit over the top. What he has been saying through the Wuhan virus and these riots I fully agree.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I really liked him when he got his new show , but after a while he started getting a bit over the top. What he has been saying through the Wuhan virus and these riots I fully agree.


I don’t listen. His smug smirky face is all I see and I heard the thing about the mob coming for us and once again I just think he’s a fear-mongerer.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

*ox News Host Tucker Carlson Loses More Advertisers*
Disney, Papa John’s, Poshmark and T-Mobile backed away from “Tucker Carlson Tonight” after the host’s comments about Black Lives Matter protests.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

messy said:


> *ox News Host Tucker Carlson Loses More Advertisers*
> Disney, Papa John’s, Poshmark and T-Mobile backed away from “Tucker Carlson Tonight” after the host’s comments about Black Lives Matter protests.


Sounds like a good list to boycott, free speech fascists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

LAPD Tells Officers Who Worked Overtime During Riots, "Sorry, We Can't Pay You"
					

Garcetti's incompetent




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 14, 2020)

I came home from an early date yesterday ((yes, I still ask her out for dates after 23 years and make her feel special)) and made the mistake to "check out" the latest on CNN.  Well, I see these white dudes cruising around a Wendy's in downtown Atlanta with yellow hard hats on and faces covered. They were setting the Wendys on fire and breaking in. They look like the same guys I saw in the area cities causing fires and hammers to break in.  Whats up with these dudes?  It's a uniform, right?  Let the others know there on their side I guess? I thought they were firefighters helping as volunteers but that changed quickly.  Something doesn;t smell right and I will be praying for all of us because something is very very wrong.


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I came home from an early date yesterday ((yes, I still ask her out for dates after 23 years and make her feel special)) and made the mistake to "check out" the latest on CNN.  Well, I see these white dudes cruising around a Wendy's in downtown Atlanta with yellow hard hats on and faces covered. They were setting the Wendys on fire and breaking in. They look like the same guys I saw in the area cities causing fires and hammers to break in.  Whats up with these dudes?  It's a uniform, right?  Let the others know there on their side I guess? I thought they were firefighters helping as volunteers but that changed quickly.  Something doesn;t smell right and I will be praying for all of us because something is very very wrong.


Old news, my man. You’re waking up! 
This was all after some cops chased down a black guy and shot and killed him in the back while he was running away, because he was shooting them with their taser that he took. What would have happened if they had let him run away?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Old news, my man. You’re waking up!
> This was all after some cops chased down a black guy and shot and killed him in the back while he was running away, because he was shooting them with their taser that he took. What would have happened if they had let him run away?


You know what, I was watching that and i thought the same thing.  All these cars in the drive through too with all their cameras on.  Two white cops too.  I would have let him run and jog close behind and I'm sure he would have gotten tired and given up.  No need to shoot at all.  RIP is all I can say to Mr Brooks.  He does have to take some blame on this though.  My friend who is black and follows all the rules, still said he shouldn't have been fighting with the two white cops and if he would have just surrendered he would be alive right now.  The lawyers said last night if he was shot during the scuffle then pretty much on Mr Brooks.  It's like all three of them wanting to fight and get it on in front of so many witnesses.  I'm glad Jesus was the greatest example of not fighting back, even when the Romans were kicking his ass.  Good Sunday to you Messy.  I have hope someday that this will all be behind us and I can;t wait.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

'Antifa' is not the demonic force Trump wants you to think it is. It's just ordinary people
					

It’s unlikely that Martin Gugino, the 75-year-old activist labeled an “antifa provocateur” by Donald Trump this week for the sin of being knocked to the pavement on video by police in Buffalo, New York, ever in fact identified as a member of an...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

Black people create, white people profit: The racist history of the music industry
					

As people march and protest for #BlackLivesMatter across the U.S and in solidarity around the globe, it is easy to forget that the month of June has several official designations. It is Pride ...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 14, 2020)

@tenacious and anyone else who wouldn;t mine a little scripture reading on a Sunday from the good book.  Jesus of Nazareth ((Christ is not his last name btw)) was humble unlike anyone in history.  This is one of many favs I have in the bible.  I will break it down for you bro and take it for what it is.  I'm not inviting you to church and I will never ask you to give 10% and above.  I'm just inviting you to learn a little from me if you want to.  If you don;t like, you can tell me to stop anytime.  

*Philippians 2 New International Version (NIV)* ((easy to read version.  Paul is writing only to the folks at the church he helped start in Philipi))

*Imitating Christ’s Humility* ((pretty much impossible to do but one tries again each day after they failed the day before)) 
2 Therefore if you have any encouragement from being united with Christ, if any comfort from his love, if any common sharing in the Spirit, if any tenderness and compassion, 2 then make my joy complete by being like-minded, having the same love, being one in spirit and of one mind. 3 *Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit.* Rather, *in humility value others above yourselves*, 4* not looking to your own interests but each of you to the interests of the others. *((This is the true acid test right here that all Christians are measured.  No way around this one at all imo))

5 In your relationships with one another, have the same mindset as Christ Jesus: ((follow closely down below.  This is the key to understanding the true Christ.  Jesus became the Christ after he died and rose from the dead, according to the bible and eye witnesses)).  

6 Who, being in *very nature[a] God,*
    did not consider equality with God something to be used to his own advantage;
7 rather, he *made himself nothing*
    by taking the very nature[b] of a *servant,*
    being *made in human likeness*.
8 And being found in appearance as *a man*,
    he* humbled himself*
    by becoming *obedient to death—
even death on a cross!*
9 Therefore *God exalted him *to the *highest place*
    and *gave him the name that is above every name,*
10 that at the* name of Jesus* *every knee should bow,*
* in heaven and on earth and under the earth,*
11 and *every tongue acknowledge that Jesus Christ is Lord,
    to the glory of God the Father.*

As you can read, pretty darn amazing if the story is true.  If it's true and you find out after you die, I'm sure one would bow in respect to Jesus.  This is where people like to jump in and add their fear to the after life and talk about hell and judgement and I see something completely different in this true love story.  I hope this helps out.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/104256652_3013858111985268_4012632576138293386_n.jpg?_nc_cat=102&_nc_sid=1480c5&_nc_oc=AQnH7UqxTgcYKTmlj14AZ7U3onZvYj38SizOajna7O9i8EAevXA93Vtq5cqZwdZFpelK7iHgH2hTxvVyXsNCyDmA&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=50b2470877e446a7a3b3abaebae14590&oe=5F0BF19F


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2020)

Methy finally found his Shangrila in antifastan.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272220031326265346


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> All have sinned and fall short bro.  Were all Criminals.  If you lied once in your life in front of the ultimate judge (Judge God), then you have committed perjury and that is a crime.  Crime once=Everyone a Criminal, including you Mr Self Righteous.....lol.  You get the point I hope.  Easy tiger, relax.  It's a beautiful day and God is in control.  Paul said in Rom 8:28 that everything works out for the good of those who love.  Love your enemies is the key to peace.  I'm now a peacemaker.  It's my calling I think.  At least for today.  Yes we can love each other and no we won;t fight anymore someday.....



*Who's " Bro "........?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

Man arrested for vandalizing Christopher Columbus statue — He is a social studies teacher
					

The teacher is getting an education on desecration of a monument charges




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Rushed to the hospital 6 months ago?
Can’t raise a bottle of water to his mouth with his right hand?
Slurring speech? Can’t walk down a ramp?
Is Trump sick? Maybe just all the fast food and lack of exercise?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Rushed to the hospital 6 months ago?
> Can’t raise a bottle of water to his mouth with his right hand?
> Slurring speech? Can’t walk down a ramp?
> Is Trump sick? Maybe just all the fast food and lack of exercise?


Covid-19


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Who's " Bro "........?*


For one, those of the Christian faith believe we are all brothers and sisters, ALL of us.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 15, 2020)

I just saw on twitter a street preacher man ((bro, dude, guy, brotha, hey you dude)) down in the town of Chaz yesterday and a few of the Antifa brotherhood ((I have zero issues with anyone and I mean anyone who wants to be gay, male or female)) grabbing the preacher and then hugging and kissing his face and telling him he's a homosexual and I'm going to kiss and lick your face.  The street preacher starts speaking in tongues on all of them. A true martyr in every sense of the word and my wife and I felt bad for him.  If it was a woman preacher lady and they pulled that stunt they would get arrested for sexual assault imo.  Boys will be boys and I'm sure they were just harassing him because he came into Chaz uninvited.  Actually, when I first started going to check out churches in 1986 after a crusade i went to in Anaheim, I was invited to go hand out leaflets for Christ by Disneyland.  I swear this was my first and only night doing this and i had no idea what I supposed to do.  We show up and some "bro" with a cross on his back come out of nowhere and some other "bro" was playing a guitar and hymns for Jesus.  Then they started yelling and screaming at the cars that Christ was coming back and all that stuff.  It was the most insane night of my life and a social lesson.  People actually got mad at us and cussed and told us all to f off!!  I was so embarrassed and looked at my friend like,"dude, these guys are nuts for Christ and I can't dare be seen out here with this crew." I was stuck on Katella and Harbor Blvd for many hours that night.  It way too radical for me.  Then the head leader took us to adult book store and they yelled at some men for going inside.  One of the men came out after his purchase and confessed his sins and threw all the porn away and went home to his wife and kids.  I never yelled and I was just watching and trying to figure out what i was watching.  I will say after over 30 years, the name of Jesus gets a reaction out of people.  One time I was playing hoops and this one guy kept blaming Jesus every time he missed his shots, "Jesus Christ" he would say all mad and God________it!!!  I asked the fella why he says Jesus Christ all the time and he told me to f off.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I just saw on twitter a street preacher man ((bro, dude, guy, brotha, hey you dude)) down in the town of Chaz yesterday and a few of the Antifa brotherhood ((I have zero issues with anyone and I mean anyone who wants to be gay, male or female)) grabbing the preacher and then hugging and kissing his face and telling him he's a homosexual and I'm going to kiss and lick your face.  The street preacher starts speaking in tongues on all of them. A true martyr in every sense of the word and my wife and I felt bad for him.  If it was a woman preacher lady and they pulled that stunt they would get arrested for sexual assault imo.  Boys will be boys and I'm sure they were just harassing him because he came into Chaz uninvited.  Actually, when I first started going to check out churches in 1986 after a crusade i went to in Anaheim, I was invited to go hand out leaflets for Christ by Disneyland.  I swear this was my first and only night doing this and i had no idea what I supposed to do.  We show up and some "bro" with a cross on his back come out of nowhere and some other "bro" was playing a guitar and hymns for Jesus.  Then they started yelling and screaming at the cars that Christ was coming back and all that stuff.  It was the most insane night of my life and a social lesson.  People actually got mad at us and cussed and told us all to f off!!  I was so embarrassed and looked at my friend like,"dude, these guys are nuts for Christ and I can't dare be seen out here with this crew." I was stuck on Katella and Harbor Blvd for many hours that night.  It way too radical for me.  Then the head leader took us to adult book store and they yelled at some men for going inside.  One of the men came out after his purchase and confessed his sins and threw all the porn away and went home to his wife and kids.  I never yelled and I was just watching and trying to figure out what i was watching.  I will say after over 30 years, the name of Jesus gets a reaction out of people.  One time I was playing hoops and this one guy kept blaming Jesus every time he missed his shots, "Jesus Christ" he would say all mad and God________it!!!  I asked the fella why he says Jesus Christ all the time and he told me to f off.


Nobody had any right to touch that freak. 
But he was by no means a “martyr.” Where do you come up with that?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> *Nobody had any right to touch that freak.*
> But he was by no means a “martyr.” Where do you come up with that?


But why did they stop him, circle around him and do what they did to him?  What if this was behind close doors with no one to see him or protect him?  You call him a freak and his side calls him something else.  Just wait Messy, this is just getting started and it's going to get worse in certain areas of our country.  The street preacher movement is growing because they can't go to church so they will be bringing their version of church to a city near you.  "Martyr" was a figure of speech and he's not one until he gets killed.  I take that back.  He was persecuted and sexually assaulted by a man? Is that better?


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> But why did they stop him, circle around him and do what they did to him?  What if this was behind close doors with no one to see him or protect him?  You call him a freak and his side calls him something else.  Just wait Messy, this is just getting started and it's going to get worse in certain areas of our country.  The street preacher movement is growing because they can't go to church so they will be bringing their version of church to a city near you.  "Martyr" was a figure a speech and he's not one until he gets killed.  I take that back.  He was persecuted and sexually assaulted by a man? Is that better?


Yes that’s better. Terrible and those who assaulted the nutbag should have been arrested.
Street preachers are not a “movement.” They’ve always been the village idiot like nono is here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272319704573644802


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2020)

Opinion | Lockdowns Hit Minority Businesses
					

A study says 41% of black business owners disappeared in April.




					t.co


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Yes that’s better. Terrible and those who assaulted the nutbag should have been arrested.
> Street preachers are not a “movement.” They’ve always been the village idiot like nono is here.


Tough choices we got these days Messy.  Who would you like to spend eternal life with?  There it is again.....either or.  God or Satan?  Pick a side dude or else........


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Tough choices we got these days Messy.  Who would you like to spend eternal life with?  There it is again.....either or.  God or Satan?  Pick a side dude or else........
> View attachment 7692


That’s easy! Wherever those guys aren’t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Opinion | Lockdowns Hit Minority Businesses
> 
> 
> A study says 41% of black business owners disappeared in April.
> ...


Another bad side effect of the CDC, trump approved, guidelines.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s easy! Wherever those guys aren’t.


I know one thing, "If there's DJ's in Heaven I don't wanna go!" ~ Ben Donovan


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

Gee- kicked out of her own company just for being a racist Karen, thus demonstrating the power of capitalism.









						Cosmetics CEO apologizes after confronting San Francisco man for writing ‘Black Lives Matter’ on his own home
					

The CEO of a cosmetics company issued an apology Sunday after a video was widely shared online showing her and her husband confronting a man and threatening to call police because he stenciled “Bla…




					ktla.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Rushed to the hospital 6 months ago?
> Can’t raise a bottle of water to his mouth with his right hand?
> Slurring speech? Can’t walk down a ramp?
> Is Trump sick? Maybe just all the fast food and lack of exercise?



*Hillary and Biden sittin in a tree*
*All they do is S-A-U-L-A-L-I-N-S-K-Y
Along comes Adam Schiff slappin his ppppp
All they do is S-A-U-L-A-L-I-N-S-K-Y
Off in a corner is Jerry and his Belll..elllly
All they do is S-A-U-L-A-L-I-N-S-K-Y
Eric the fart is skipping along like a daaaaisyyy
All they do is S-A-U-L-A-L-I-N-S-K-Y
Here comes botox Nancy Peeloooosi
All they do is S-A-U-L-A-L-I-N-S-K-Y
Is that a swollen intern ol Chuckkkkiiiieeee*
*All they do is S-A-U-L-A-L-I-N-S-K-Y
Oh dear Maxine were did you get the monnneeeyyy*
*All they do is S-A-U-L-A-L-I-N-S-K-Y

One got poked
One got stuck
Who got smoked
Who got f@#ked
We'll never know 
Cuz it's one big show

All they do is S-A-U-L-A-L-I-N-S-K-Y*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2020)

Third Suspect Arrested in Connection to Murder of Retired Police Captain David Dorn at Lee's Pawn and Jewelry
					

Retired St. Louis Police Captain David Dorn was murdered on Monday night June 1, 2020, outside of Lee’s Pawn and Jewelry in North St. Louis City. The looters then broke in the store and looted it as dozens of cars drove by on Martin Luther King, Jr. Drive. David Dorn was 77-years-old when he was…




					t.co


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

As a demonstration, a journalist acts like a tough cop in a police parking lot --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=243658287024697


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Where is Al Sharpton?  Where is Don Lemon?  Where is BLACK KNIVES MATTER Kareem?  Where is Don Lemon?  Where are the NFL players?  Where is LeBron?  Where is Kanye?  Where is BLM?  

*I'll tell you where... THEY DON'T GIVE A SHIT.*









						Justice For Toyin: What We Know About Oluwatoyin Salau’s Alleged Assault & Death
					

One week after being reported missing by loved ones, the body of 19-year-old activist Oluwatoyin “Toyin” Salau was discovered in Tallahassee, Florida along with the body of 75-year-old AARP volunteer Victoria Sims. According to the police report, which was released on Monday, both Salau and...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Third Suspect Arrested in Connection to Murder of Retired Police Captain David Dorn at Lee's Pawn and Jewelry
> 
> 
> Retired St. Louis Police Captain David Dorn was murdered on Monday night June 1, 2020, outside of Lee’s Pawn and Jewelry in North St. Louis City. The looters then broke in the store and looted it as dozens of cars drove by on Martin Luther King, Jr. Drive. David Dorn was 77-years-old when he was…
> ...


I'm sure the march against black on black murder will happen any day now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More white supremacy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270485345512153093


World Star is where the hood rats commiserate and cry to each other about how tough and powerful they're going to be.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Riots are over, the protestors won, the protests go on. God Bless America!


Protesters won what?  More black people have died during the protests, you moron.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The shit never ends, there just keeps being fuel for the fire . . . why would they even release something so offensive?
> 
> LOUISVILLE, Ky. — Nearly three months after Louisville Metro Police officers fatally shot Breonna Taylor in her apartment, the department has released the incident report from that night.
> 
> ...


What do you need to know?  She was an innocent woman that was killed because her hoodrat boyfriend was buddies with a hood rat drug dealer and used her address for deliveries.  Cops served a legal warrant and said hood rat shot at them first.  Game over.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Tough choices we got these days Messy.  Who would you like to spend eternal life with?  There it is again.....either or.  God or Satan?  Pick a side dude or else........
> View attachment 7692


Messy definitely needs some saving.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Messy definitely needs some saving.


We all do Sheriff Joe, some already know that and most think it's the other guy who needs the help.  It's not Either Or decision.  Saved or Lost. We've only been taught that in Western Society, especially when the USA was founded and were watching it unfold before are very eyes and ears.  You and many others have little brains still.  Still fighting about whose right and not what is right.  Heaven or hell?  "My church is better than your religion just because........" The biggest scam ever and we are all living it now, especially you.  Stay calm and learn to help others. Watch your words too because words do have meaning to the ones who read or hear your words.  Love or hate is the only Either Or we truly have to make before we die.  This is the decision that ALL have to make and we see who the haters are today. Think of it this way Joseph:  *The first shall be last and the last first*. I keep telling everyone not to force your way to the front of the line or worse, kill and steal to make it to the top of the earth power mountain. Get to the top and look down on every body because you make it to the top. Perception is not reality!! The next life is forever and I believe the decisions you make here on planet earth will have a direct result in the after life of the unknown. I'm a big reward kind of guy. Fear has to do with punishment and perfect love drives out the fear ((hate)). Play the game wisely Joe because the eyes are watching. I was thinking about this idea. What if were all here to learn how to love one another, organically? Love will prevail. According to the great book, love is the foundation. I tell people hell is on earth now and you make your own hell and you have to live in your own personally hell. All alone with the thoughts in your mind at night and all the ways to seek revenge the next day. Most just think of evil and darkness but some actually live it out and that is all they want to do. Seek revenge and destroy anything in his or her path. Kids, spouse, you name it. Just one big atom of hate. Now, if you choose love and forgiveness, you get a small taste of heaven on earth and it taste so much better than hate and it;s just one big bundle of love


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Methy finally found his Shangrila in antifastan.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272220031326265346


Ricky, don't read this --









						Don’t Listen to Fox. Here’s What’s Really Going On in Seattle’s Protest Zone.
					

What’s happening in these four blocks that shook the world is indeed an occupation, but it looks nothing like the “totalitarian takeover” touted on the conservative network.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Ricky, don't read this --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The registering voters part will really piss him off . . . the lies? He does that too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Ricky, don't read this --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious.
Have they interviewed the people who's properties they commandeered?
This will not end well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

Rex Murphy: What gives Antifa the right to take over Seattle?
					

If you have identity papers, and you live or work in central Seattle, you merely show them to an assembly of strangers, some armed, in order to go about your…




					nationalpost.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

The new confederate state of Seattle.
Its basically a communist takeover of six city blocks in downtown Seattle.
Do you people feel different about the confederates now?


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hilarious.
> Have they interviewed the people who's properties they commandeered?
> This will not end well.


So you didn't read it.  Good boy.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The new confederate state of Seattle.
> Its basically a communist takeover of six city blocks in downtown Seattle.
> Do you people feel different about the confederates now?


$6 hot dogs and $30 t-shirts sound like capitalism to me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> $6 hot dogs and $30 t-shirts sound like capitalism to me.


He did not read it. He prefers his ignorance. He likes the lies he's told.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> So you didn't read it.  Good boy.


Show me the part where they interviewed the business/property owners.
Its a fluff piece.
It will not end well.
You heard it here first.

The cornerstone of the American civilization is private property rights.
When you obliterate that with a communist takeover, you piss on America.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He did not read it. He prefers his ignorance. He likes the lies he's told.


That's ok.  He's more fun this way.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Show me the part where they interviewed the business/property owners.
> Its a fluff piece.
> It will not end well.
> You heard it here first.
> ...


OK.

The next day, Police Chief Carmen Best walked back that statement, saying that only “rumors” and social media claimed extortion. At least one such claim is an evident fake. The Greater Seattle Business Association, which is based on Capitol Hill, checked with local businesses and “found no evidence of this occurring.” Detective Patrick Michaud, a Seattle Police spokesman, says the department has received no 911 calls or other complaints about extortion, intimidation, guns or checkpoint barriers in the CHAZ/CHOP.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He did not read it. He prefers his ignorance. He likes the lies he's told.





Hüsker Dü said:


> He did not read it. He prefers his ignorance. He likes the lies he's told.


They say "we dont want to secede" while they take what isnt theirs and dream up their own country in its image.
Dim-wit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> OK.
> 
> The next day, Police Chief Carmen Best walked back that statement, saying that only “rumors” and social media claimed extortion. At least one such claim is an evident fake. The Greater Seattle Business Association, which is based on Capitol Hill, checked with local businesses and “found no evidence of this occurring.” Detective Patrick Michaud, a Seattle Police spokesman, says the department has received no 911 calls or other complaints about extortion, intimidation, guns or checkpoint barriers in the CHAZ/CHOP.


So they aren't extorting business owners from coming in, they just decide what goes on inside their country.
What happens when the business owner tells them to leave?
Urine idiot.

btw, where is the business/property owner interviews in your flowers and unicorn propaganda piece?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

It will not end well.
Mark my words.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It will not end well.
> Mark my words.


So far, I can see why you don't like it.  

Is that what you meant by "not end well"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> So far, I can see why you don't like it.
> 
> Is that what you meant by "not end well"?


It boils down to one thing.
In a civil society you cant take things that aren't yours.
When you do it sets off a series of events that do not end well.
Not rocket science.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It boils down to one thing.
> In a civil society you cant take things that aren't yours.
> When you do it sets off a series of events that do not end well.
> Not rocket science.


Could you be more specific about what things were taken?  

(I would normally ask you to provide sources but since you are rebutting an on-scene reporter, I must assume that you are there yourself)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Could you be more specific about what things were taken?
> 
> (I would normally ask you to provide sources but since you are rebutting an on-scene reporter, I must assume that you are there yourself)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So they aren't extorting business owners from coming in, they just decide what goes on inside their country.
> What happens when the business owner tells them to leave?
> Urine idiot.
> 
> btw, where is the business/property owner interviews in your flowers and unicorn propaganda piece?


Heck, you believe trump, sooooo, you have no integrity. You are just another troll rightwing propagandist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It will not end well.
> Mark my words.


"I love when you people make predictions."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I love when you people make predictions."


Read em and weep.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7715


That's a map.  Someone is stealing maps?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> That's a map.  Someone is stealing maps?


He probably got that off of infowars.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

Street view of antifastan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273029404856221696


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Street view of antifastan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273029404856221696


They have already agreed to let firetrucks in if needed and are taking care of the trash collection.  Since you are up there, you should let them know you are a plumber just in case they need one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> They have already agreed to let firetrucks in if needed and are taking care of the trash collection.  Since you are up there, you should let them know you are a plumber just in case they need one.


They cant afford me.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky - don't watch this - it's too long --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> They have already agreed to let firetrucks in if needed and are taking care of the trash collection.  Since you are up there, you should let them know you are a plumber just in case they need one.


Is the plumber with the proud boys or boogaloo bois? He certainly supports them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

You can protest, just not here: City of Beverly Hills issues emergency order banning protests in residential areas
					

Protesters 'disrupted the tranquility'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> As a demonstration, a journalist acts like a tough cop in a police parking lot --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious.
If that cop doesn’t drink on the job, then the “journalist” was just being a dick for fun...acting like a super-unfriendly power-tripping cop. Not very nice and the cop didn’t seem like a bad guy.
But I’m guessing that the cop does drink on the job, because he didn’t deny it and he didn’t get too angry about the accusation.


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is the plumber with the proud boys or boogaloo bois? He certainly supports them.


The plumber it’s what’s known as a “fellow traveler.” Not a member but absolutely a sympathizer with both groups.
I would guess Outlaw applied for both groups and didn’t get in...they didn’t like his personality enough.
Mars Peed failed the IQ test.


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> So far, I can see why you don't like it.
> 
> Is that what you meant by "not end well"?



*A LIAR AND THIEF ENDORSING LYING AND THIEVERY ......*
*YEAH......YOU ARE A CONSISTENT PIECE OF SHIT SPOLA EBOLA....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is the plumber with the proud boys or boogaloo bois? He certainly supports them.


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> The plumber it’s what’s known as a “fellow traveler.” Not a member but absolutely a sympathizer with both groups.
> I would guess Outlaw applied for both groups and didn’t get in...they didn’t like his personality enough.
> Mars Peed failed the IQ test.


*You're one to talk/post.......*
*Your History deems you " One Dumb Som Bitch "......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> The plumber it’s what’s known as a “fellow traveler.” Not a member but absolutely a sympathizer with both groups.
> I would guess Outlaw applied for both groups and didn’t get in...they didn’t like his personality enough.
> Mars Peed failed the IQ test.











						Absolutely.
					

Rocky III (1982)  clip with quote Absolutely.     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




					getyarn.io


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're one to talk/post.......*
> *Your History deems you " One Dumb Som Bitch "......*


You don’t count. You’re Russian.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

I think this guy has had enough.








						Philly Family Court officer caught ripping down Black Lives Matter signs, yelling ‘they don’t!’
					

Over the weekend, a video went up online purporting to show a white male ripping down Black Lives Matter posters and art that were put up along a chainlink fence just outside of a Philadelphia community center. In the video, the man says that his tax...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t count. You’re Russian.


*One Smart " Russian "....!*

*Ya " Dumb Som Bitch "*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> So you didn't read it.  Good boy.











						Photos Confirm CHAZ Warlord Raz Simone Was Running Guns from the Trunk of His Tesla
					

CNN Chief of Propaganda, Oliver Darcy claimed that right wing news was spreading misinformation when they claimed anarchists in the CHAZ section of Seattle were armed and he belittled the reporting of The Gateway Pundit




					t.co


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think this guy has had enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't imagine why he lost his job the next day.
I hope they gave it to a black person!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273177210778681347


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272935001945001989


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

To anyone who wants to say all lives matter you can no longer say merry Christmas because all holidays matter.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To anyone who wants to say all lives matter you can no longer say merry Christmas because all holidays matter.



*ALL Human Lives Matter ....Except for those trying to take away Our FREEDOMS..!*
*
Oh....and Husky Poo Poo..." Merry Christmas " in 191 days....
*
*Now go in your Bano and flush your " White Guilt " like a Big Boy..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

All lives can't matter until Black lives matter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All lives can't matter until Black lives matter.


Ain't dat a fack, yo?  I can just FEEL the oppression in this poor man's vibe.









						Suspect Sought After 92-Year-Old Woman Pushed to Ground in Manhattan
					

A male suspect who pushed a 92-year-old woman on a New York City sidewalk on Friday, June 12, causing her to fall and strike her head on a fire hydrant, is wanted by police for assault.The New York Police Department (NYPD) released this security-camera footage on June 16 showing the woman...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To anyone who wants to say all lives matter you can no longer say merry Christmas because all holidays matter.


Kwanzaa really doesn't matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To anyone who wants to say all lives matter you can no longer say merry Christmas because all holidays matter.


Blue lives matter.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All lives can't matter until Black lives matter.



*Abraham Lincoln = All Lives Matter*

*Learn your History numbnuts....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2020)

Two Arrested on Arson Charges for Minneapolis Police Department's 3rd Precinct Fire
					

Two suspects in the vandalism and burning of the Minneapolis Police Department's 3rd Precinct headquarters on May 28 have been identified and arrested.




					coffeeordie.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Two Arrested on Arson Charges for Minneapolis Police Department's 3rd Precinct Fire
> 
> 
> Two suspects in the vandalism and burning of the Minneapolis Police Department's 3rd Precinct headquarters on May 28 have been identified and arrested.
> ...



*AND...................*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

Charges Dropped Against Armed Citizen Who Shot Albuquerque Protester
					

Charges against Steven Ray Baca in the Monday shooting of Albuquerque protester Scott Williams have been dropped.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

BACKFIRE: Shootings Surge Less Than A Week After NYPD Cut Plainclothes Anti-Crime Unit, Report Says | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

Smart Power









						Hundreds of Radicals Tear Down Statue of Ulysses Grant, Man Instrumental In Ending Slavery, Fighting KKK
					

Insane...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2020)

__





						Did Rayshard Brooks' Girlfriend Burn Down the Wendy's?
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2020)

Rayshard Brooks was a menace to society
					

In a rush for Fulton County district attorney Paul Howard to distract from the investigation of his own wrongdoings regarding a missing $140,000, Howard quickly charged former police officer Garrett Rolfe with eleven felonies before an investigation ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rayshard Brooks was a menace to society
> 
> 
> In a rush for Fulton County district attorney Paul Howard to distract from the investigation of his own wrongdoings regarding a missing $140,000, Howard quickly charged former police officer Garrett Rolfe with eleven felonies before an investigation ...
> ...


It’s always nice to character assassinate a guy who gets shot in the back while running away.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s always nice to character assassinate a guy who gets shot in the back while running away.



*It's always sad to see an Ignorant Liberal take the side of a KNOWN criminal who was *
*just released and raised the Threat level of POLICE PROTOCOLS by his CRIMINAL 
actions and ended up deceased due to them......

If I've prodded you once, I've prodded you multiple times....Go back to school and study *
*" Critical Thinking ".....you are an empty basket...*


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *It's always sad to see an Ignorant Liberal take the side of a KNOWN criminal who was *
> *just released and raised the Threat level of POLICE PROTOCOLS by his CRIMINAL
> actions and ended up deceased due to them......
> 
> ...


Hmm I wonder if that shooter got fired. Did he?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/104433915_847184962473385_7497726764471755553_n.jpg?_nc_cat=101&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQnDd1NTwgcgdfjwkvhY_ajgPlc1_1W8N-OMoaHgvQxWrzgrejdjOXLkCX_cwjRg2CPAhysSljafQ5Aee_ZCR5lR&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=ddeb6fadbcac8580c74dd6efeddef14d&oe=5F15250D


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/104433915_847184962473385_7497726764471755553_n.jpg?_nc_cat=101&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQnDd1NTwgcgdfjwkvhY_ajgPlc1_1W8N-OMoaHgvQxWrzgrejdjOXLkCX_cwjRg2CPAhysSljafQ5Aee_ZCR5lR&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=ddeb6fadbcac8580c74dd6efeddef14d&oe=5F15250D


Poor nono doesn't like America. He's a Russian fan.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Hmm I wonder if that shooter got fired. Did he?



*Hmmmm......I wonder how much money he is going to get when this case goes *
*to a REAL Court for the actions of a BIGOTED PROSECUTOR !

You have no Idea how sucked up the Butt of Radicals you are.....!

And just to remind you...
GO READ THE GEORGIA POLICE RULES AND TACTICS ON THIS VERY TYPE OF SCENARIO...!*

*
DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


You people crack me up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor nono doesn't like America. He's a Russian fan.


I told these fools years ago that Russia was a conservatives paradise. A whitetopia!


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor nono doesn't like America. He's a Russian fan.



*О, "грязный", "грязный" ... ты нас боишься*
*«Русские», потому что мы понимаем, что социализм
 делает со страной .... *
*У вас есть фантазия, которая действительно собачье дерьмо! *


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2020)

https://scontent-lax3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/104855039_265644097854122_1590225421109674599_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQlFdq-7YYluh27rSc-CbyNUoRhlMWZ0WTOYBYixFi1Xq0M2kX6hhDMR7cJCOlzs7PGkd2rZD_yphuYlAP45wr5V&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-2.xx&oh=7788952c320c6f849f5fc0d57ff54037&oe=5F181EB8


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I told these fools years ago that Russia was a conservatives paradise. A whitetopia!


Was this before or after you voted for Bidenovski?


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

nononono said:


>


Why do you hate Americans so much?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate Americans so much?


You try so hard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s always nice to character assassinate a guy who gets shot in the back while running away.


I think you left a few details out.
Was there anything wrong in the article?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You try so hard.


Let’s get him a participation trophy, she needs one more to fill her case.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

BET Founder Ridicules White People Attacking Statues and TV Shows on Behalf of Black America
					

Color him unimpressed.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

Obama's Description of Unrest Is Something Else
					

Guess who weighs in in response?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BET Founder Ridicules White People Attacking Statues and TV Shows on Behalf of Black America
> 
> 
> Color him unimpressed.
> ...


He’s a 1%er he definitely wants to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s always nice to character assassinate a guy who gets shot in the back while running away.


For a second I thought you were talking about the 4 black cops that were assassinated by rioters.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama's Description of Unrest Is Something Else
> 
> 
> Guess who weighs in in response?
> ...


Yikes!  Obama has dementia too??!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yikes!  Obama has dementia too??!


Dumb as a mud fence, he really needs to be told what to say to make any good sense.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Love it when they get caught...that’s how it’s working now.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dumb as a mud fence, he really needs to be told what to say to make any good sense.


Hillary is their only hope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Love it when they get caught...that’s how it’s working now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						BET Founder Ridicules White People Attacking Statues and TV Shows on Behalf of Black America
					

Color him unimpressed.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama's Description of Unrest Is Something Else
> 
> 
> Guess who weighs in in response?
> ...


"Guess who weighs in?" the guy that pissed off and roused all you racist to action 11 years ago. 









						Hate Map
					

Subscribe to the https://soundslikehate.org/">Sounds Like Hate podcast to learn more about hate groups like the Proud Boys.




					www.splcenter.org


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Guess who weighs in?" the guy that pissed off and roused all you racist to action 11 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t see any rappers on the list.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn’t see any rappers on the list.


Perfect. Doubling down on racism...making my point!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Perfect. Doubling down on racism...making my point!


M&M is going to be pissed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Perfect. Doubling down on racism...making my point!


Only whitey can be racist, right?


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only whitey can be racist, right?


Correct. Racism doesn’t exist unless it’s the dominant majority using it to oppress the less powerful minority.
That crazy, pussified view that it goes the other way doesn’t fly.
Another reason why Trump will lose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Perfect. Doubling down on racism...making my point!


Only whitey can be racist, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct. Racism doesn’t exist unless it’s the dominant majority using it to oppress the less powerful minority.
> That crazy, pussified view that it goes the other way doesn’t fly.
> Another reason why Trump will lose.


So IZ can’t be racist.
How about a mostly white 1/2 breed like Obama?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate Americans so much?


*That's a RED, WHITE & BLUE  jackass with it's head buried deep in the Biden.....*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So IZ can’t be racist.
> How about a mostly white 1/2 breed like Obama?


Only if you ignore history...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Perfect. Doubling down on racism...making my point!


You mean because they steal wives too?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct. Racism doesn’t exist unless it’s the dominant majority using it to oppress the less powerful minority.
> That crazy, pussified view that it goes the other way doesn’t fly.
> Another reason why Trump will lose.




* ARE YOU :*

*☐ A. BLACK

☐ B. HISPANIC

☐ C. CAUCASIAN

☐ D. OTHER*

*☐ E. AMERICAN

CHECK ONLY ONE BOX.
YOU'RE GRADED BY YOUR RESPONSE. *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct. Racism doesn’t exist unless it’s the dominant majority using it to oppress the less powerful minority.
> That crazy, pussified view that it goes the other way doesn’t fly.
> Another reason why Trump will lose.





messy said:


> Only if you ignore history...


Which you did so eloquently above.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2020)

*Hey Mr Weak in The Knees " Messy " Financial......
You afraid to answer the question posed to YOU !





 ARE YOU :*

*☐ A. BLACK

☐ B. HISPANIC

☐ C. CAUCASIAN

☐ D. OTHER*

*☐ E. AMERICAN

CHECK ONLY ONE BOX.
YOU'RE GRADED BY YOUR RESPONSE. *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

Hawk Newsome is his name.  Doesn't get any whiter than that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Mr Weak in The Knees " Messy " Financial......
> You afraid to answer the question posed to YOU !
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if you added a a wite choklit box.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7923


That’s where they hung Chucky from.




__





						Google Image Result for https://hips.hearstapps.com/digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/18/38/1537686437-chucky-doll.jpg?resize=480:*
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/474227102732389/posts/2101516190003464


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2020)

What’s with the bozo hair?









						1619 Project Founder Wrote Insanely Racist Screed, Gets Exposed as the Bigot She Is
					

I'm sure she's a good source for American history though, right?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2020)

Uh Oh


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7923


That reminds me, I've got one of those in my garage. 
Been there for years. Made it out of boredom and curiosity.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> That reminds me, I've got one of those in my garage.
> Been there for years. Made it out of boredom and curiosity.


So you know how to make one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2020)

espola said:


> So you know how to make one.


A noose is just a rope and a knot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A noose is just a rope and a knot.






whitepeople hanging white people


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

White people hanging white people


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> White people hanging white people


Lynching is not a joke.
You’re just mad that your hero is unwinding, aren’t you, boy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Lynching is not a joke.
> You’re just mad that your hero is unwinding, aren’t you, boy?


Neither is assassinating black cops.  You’re just mad because Trump sent home boy to destroy the ANTIFA barricades and your narrative with it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Love it when they get caught...that’s how it’s working now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... it's amazing how hypocritical you libtards are.  No problem with THIS one, though, right libtard?  The University even supports her.  It's funny... England has a problem with people making monkey gestures at soccer players on the field, but THIS is okay.  Hypocrite much?









						Cambridge University backs academic
					

Dr Priyamvada Gopal 51, who teaches English at Cambridge University, was a hit by a wave of abusive messages after she took to Twitter to write: 'I'll say it again. White Lives Don't Matter. As white lives.'




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct. Racism doesn’t exist unless it’s the dominant majority using it to oppress the less powerful minority.
> That crazy, pussified view that it goes the other way doesn’t fly.
> Another reason why Trump will lose.


Nobody is oppressing minorities.  SOME minorities might be too stupid, violent and lazy, as a race, to play by the rules... but that's nobody else's problem since everyone else seems to manage just fine.  Maybe cry louder?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Only if you ignore history...


... or continue using history as an excuse for things that never happened to you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2020)

espola said:


> So you know how to make one.


Nah, not really. 
You might try to google it...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A noose is just a rope and a knot.


A noose, done properly is not just a knot. It is an effective killing device. 13 coils is not simply a knot.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A noose, done properly is not just a knot. It is an effective killing device. 13 coils is not simply a knot.


Yep.  Historically, it was used to hang people of every ethnicity.  Maybe you should ask the guy that hung it in Bubba's garage 1 year before it was Bubba's garage.  Maybe HE can tell you how badly Pap Smear Joe will lose the election.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A noose is just a rope and a knot.


Ignoramus


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2020)

Wikipoo and knots...









						Noose - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Noose*

A *noose* is a loop at the end of a rope in which the knot tightens under load and can be loosened without. The knot can be used to secure a rope to a post, pole or animal but only where the end is in a position that the loop can be passed over.

The knot is tied by forming a loop in the end of a rope, and then passing a bight of the standing end through the loop. The noose knot is a slipped version of the overhand knot. 


The knot most closely associated with execution is the hangman's knot, which is also known as the "hangman's noose." Tying is similar to the original noose, but several turns are wrapped around the loop. *The reason for this was to make the hanging more humane*, as it would break the person's neck, killing the person instantly, rather than strangling to death.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody is oppressing minorities.  SOME minorities might be too stupid, violent and lazy, as a race, to play by the rules... but that's nobody else's problem since everyone else seems to manage just fine.  Maybe cry louder?


Racist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody is oppressing minorities.  SOME minorities might be too stupid, violent and lazy, as a race, to play by the rules... but that's nobody else's problem since everyone else seems to manage just fine.  Maybe cry louder?


Nobody is oppressing me-nority


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Ignoramus


Hanapaa!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

Damn... these white cops are getting OUT OF CONTROL!  I'll bet he was a 'goot boy' and dindu nuffins.  I wonder if there will be a carwash.









						St. Louis rapper Huey killed in shooting in Missouri
					

A St. Louis rapper who went by the stage name Huey was killed in a shooting that also wounded another man, authorities say.




					www.ky3.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 337818, member










*Bwhaaaaaaaa.........................!!!!!!!!!!!!*










*One can't " DRIVE " and one can't ACT......!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

*The " FAKE HOAX " ooooozes from both...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=256941398927592


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A lot of anger out there. A lot of people that hate America are taking advantage of the outrage and protests. The extremes are out to divide and press their point. There is no one in charge nationally, at least not yet. Unlike the pandemic where there were some nationally recommended guidelines, on this its every state, city, neighborhood for themselves.


Please remind me what a Governors job is.  What is the Mayor's job?


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275990086262198272


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 337818, member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are selective, deemed by politics, when you trust the FBI.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=720529305433683


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275990086262198272






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=635996823673225


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163738368885187


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are selective, deemed by politics, when you trust the FBI.


*Your above post is just plain stupid.

When you come to a Gun Fight with a stapler, at least admit your stupid.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A noose, done properly is not just a knot. It is an effective killing device. 13 coils is not simply a knot.


So is water, so is reading your posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

A Winning Trifecta for Climate Science and Rationality
					

First there was Michael Moore’s Planet of the Humans, then came Bjorn Lomborg’s False Alarm, and now Michael Schellenberger’s Apocalypse Never.  All three authors sound the common theme that the  hyper-green environmental ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

We’ve come a long way baby.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Maybe we should think about the progress we’ve made in a pretty short time.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

So which one of you is Dirty Harry?  I watched that clip and I thought of Outlaw immediately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Barr Bringing Full Weight of the Federal Government to Stop the 'Anti-Government Extremists'
					

Shut them down...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Watch: BLM Protestor Has an Absolute Meltdown and It's Everything Wrong With Their Movement
					

Verbally assaulting an older black man for racial justice or something.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Maybe these fucks should mind their own problems.
London officers charged with posing for selfies with sisters who were murdered
The mother of the victims said the photos "dehumanized" her daughters.

By Robert Gearty | Fox News
Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
London police are investigating the stabbing deaths of sisters Nicole Smallman, 27, and Bibaa Henry, 46 in a park June 6.<br><br>
London police are investigating the stabbing deaths of sisters Nicole Smallman, 27, and Bibaa Henry, 46 in a park June 6.<br><br> (London Metropolitan Police)

Two London police officers have been arrested on misconduct charges amid allegations they took selfies next to the bodies of two stabbing victims who were sisters, according to reports.



Mina Smallman told the BBC the photos “dehumanized” her daughters, Nicole Smallman and Bibaa Henry, who were fatally stabbed in a park in Wembley June 6.

"They were nothing to them and what's worse, they sent them on to members of the public," she said.

Smallman said she was told the photos showed the girls' faces, according to the BBC. She fears the images will wind up on the internet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

L'Oreal to remove the word 'whitening' from its products
					

Industry-leading French cosmetics company L'Oreal announced they will be removing words like "whitening" and "lightening" from their products after a number of beauty brands received backlash for their skin-lightening products amidst ongoing protests for racial equality.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

At least now I can sleep at night.








						'The Simpsons' Will No Longer Allow White Actors to Voice Non-White Characters
					

The Simpsons on Fox will no longer allow white actors to voice non-white roles -- a decision that is likely to impact a range of beloved supporting characters on the long-running animated series including Dr. Julius Hibbert, Carl Carlson, Judge Roy Snyder, and the Bumblebee Man.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


I'm not saying "bro" anymore.  Dang, that was awake up clip from the past.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm not saying "bro" anymore.  Dang, that was awake up clip from the past.....


Dude??


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


A classic for all the Elites who love to play stereotype games.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 27, 2020)

June 27th and July 4th is the next test!!!!  Here we go, buckle your seat belts and stay calm and let this all pass.  Nothing you can do unless you break the law. 









						Coronavirus spike forces Miami to close beaches for July 4 weekend
					

Beaches in Miami-Dade County will close for the July Fourth weekend-- less than a month after reopening-- and gatherings of 50 or more will be prohibited due to recent surges in coronavirus cases.




					www.foxnews.com
				




"Violaters could face a second-degree criminal penalty of up to $500 and 180 days in jail," the county mayor said.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>




*" It's not the Dog in the Fight, It's the Fight in the Dog...!  "*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> June 27th and July 4th is the next test!!!!  Here we go, buckle your seat belts and stay calm and let this all pass.  Nothing you can do unless you break the law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racism and Tyranny.  Dems want Florida bad!!  Just paving the way for mail-in ballots.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then you go on to muddle that, "is a good start" sentiment with your rerun of already thoroughly vetted and debunked attempt at excusing people who formed an army in an attempt to defeat The United States of America. Jefferson helped form the nation he didn't try to destroy it.


Well well well....what happened here Daffy?
I'll ask the question again, where does this all stop?
*Protesters pull down Thomas Jefferson statue in front of Portland high school*
Sunday night protesters tore down a statue of Thomas Jefferson, the third president of the United States who also owned over 600 slaves during his lifetime, outside his namesake high school in North Portland.

Jefferson High School was the beginning point for a Sunday march organized by Rose City Justice to protest police violence and the killing of George Floyd.

Speakers told the crowd that gathered at Jefferson that they had decided to hold Sunday’s march, which went from the high school to Alberta Park, in a historically black neighborhood that had been gentrified.


Portland Public Schools statistics have shown 32% of students at Jefferson are black, the largest share of any high school in Oregon. Another 31% of Jefferson students are white, 20% are Latino, and 13% identify as multiracial.


At about 7:15 p.m., a crowd of more than 1,000 left the high school grounds to march to the park. By the time they returned, a statue of Thomas Jefferson had been pulled from its pedestal, apparently by a smaller group. The statue fell on its side and a dent was visible in the concrete where it fell.


Earlier in the day, the statue’s pedestal had been defaced with graffiti that, among other things, identified Jefferson as a slave owner.

Jefferson, the author of the Declaration of Independence that proclaimed “that all men are created equal,” publicly decried slavery -- even as he enslaved hundreds of people and profited from their forced labor.


It was unclear when the statue was taken down, but by 10 p.m. when dozens of protesters streamed back onto the football field at Jefferson High School, the statue was no longer standing.


The crowd cheered as an organizer announced: “There’s an interesting piece of history up here... Mr. Thomas is all beside himself.”

“We’re taking this city back," the organizer said, "One school at a time. One racist statue at a time.”


Statues of historical figures have become frequent targets during the nationwide protests against police brutality and broader racism. Monuments to the Confederacy in Southern cities have been torn down by protesters, or in some cases removed by city leaders.


On Saturday, protesters at the University of Oregon tore down two statues of pioneers that had been liked to celebrations of white supremacy.











						Protesters pull down Thomas Jefferson statue in front of Portland high school
					

Sunday night protesters took down a statue of the namesake of Jefferson High School, Thomas Jefferson, America's third president who was also a slave owner.




					www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> A classic for all the Elites who love to play stereotype games.


That’s all the elites.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well well well....what happened here Daffy?
> I'll ask the question again, where does this all stop?
> *Protesters pull down Thomas Jefferson statue in front of Portland high school*
> Sunday night protesters tore down a statue of Thomas Jefferson, the third president of the United States who also owned over 600 slaves during his lifetime, outside his namesake high school in North Portland.
> ...


They aren't protestors.  They're criminals.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They aren't protestors.  They're criminals.


Daffy thinks these people are righteous...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> So which one of you is Dirty Harry?  I watched that clip and I thought of Outlaw immediately.


You know what's ironic, Spicoli?  I care more about black lives than all the fake BLM supporters here.  THEY only give a shit about black people getting killed running from cops.  They want to blame the cops instead of the criminal behavior.  They want to defund cops... when only 20% of black murders are solved now.  So you tell me, Spicoli, do you think getting rid of cops will cause MORE black killings or less?  If black criminals stopped resisting arrest and just got their day in court, do you think we could weed out MORE or FEWER bad cops?

I'm calling them out on their lack of concern for black on black murders since they happen TEN TIMES more often.  They're phonies and they know it.  They'd rather make heroes out of violent criminals than good black men that were murdered just doing their jobs.  You think about that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well well well....what happened here Daffy?
> I'll ask the question again, where does this all stop?
> *Protesters pull down Thomas Jefferson statue in front of Portland high school*
> Sunday night protesters tore down a statue of Thomas Jefferson, the third president of the United States who also owned over 600 slaves during his lifetime, outside his namesake high school in North Portland.
> ...


Stupid, all the founders were men of means, hence most likely slave owners . . . it's how America was built. People that formed armies to defeat America are a different story.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 338505, member: 1707"

Stupid, all the founders were men of means, hence most likely slave owners . . . 
it's how America was built. 

People that formed armies to defeat America are a different story.

/QUOTE


*And YOU are a Misogynist Racist Piece of Human Filth that supports the *
*very Party who's History is filled with what you accuse others !

Filled to the brim.....Give the " Filthy " money back your Union stole from 
minorities over the ages......!

Thirty or so years you spent in the Ironworkers " Club " that was filled with the disgusting
practices you accuse others of.....Don't try and deny one iota of what I can post for days*
*about the Iron Workers and their filthy History.....You are the worst kind of Hypocrite...!!!!

SCUM BAG !*










						Ironworkers Union Charged With Racial Discrimination (Published 1968)
					

Govt charges Chicago Ironworkers Union Local 1 with bias against Negroes, suit filed in Fed Dist Ct; holds union had never admitted Negroes as journeymen; urges ct to order union to rectify practice




					www.nytimes.com
				












						Iron Workers? Union Ordered To Admit Minorities for Jobs (Published 1972)
					

Fed Judge M Gurfein on July 7 orders Local 40, Internatl Assn of Bridge, Structural and Ornamental Iron Workers, to adopt new membership procedures to end discrimination against blacks and Puerto Ricans; Gurfein says only 6.3% of union's 989 members are blacks or Puerto Ricans; orders that all...




					www.nytimes.com
				












						#CountMeOut: Construction unions leave minority workers behind
					

Today, hundreds of New Yorkers will gather in Midtown for the city’s annual Labor Day parade. Front and center will be representatives from the city’s major construction trade unions and their umbrella group, the Building and Construction Trades Council.   Participants in…




					www.crainsnewyork.com
				






			https://digitalcommons.wcl.american.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1517&context=aulr
		










						Union Goal of Equality Fails the Test of Time (Published 1995)
					






					www.nytimes.com
				












						Unions ignore long history of excluding minorities from jobs
					

Missouri has taken great strides forward in restoring free-market approaches to our economy. Thanks to the efforts of a Republican Legislature and governor, Missouri is open for business. We have




					www.stltoday.com
				






*That's just a Drop of YOUR History within each one of those articles......*

*Your Hypocritical " White Guilt " is flat out sickening !*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2020)

Any of you BLM motherfuckers kneeling for this?  Weekend is only have over, morons.









						Chicago Shootings: 7 Dead, 15 Wounded in Gun Violence Across the City
					

Seven people, including a 1-year-old boy, are dead and at least 12 others have been wounded in shootings across the city of Chicago so far this weekend. At approximately 5:42 p.m. Friday, a 42-year-old man was on the sidewalk in the 200 block of North Leclaire when a person stepped out of an...




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

Enough bullshit, time to start cracking skulls.








						WATCH: BLM Activists Storm Target Store, Threaten To ‘Shut Your Business Down’ If You Call ‘The Police’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

Private Security Given To Minneapolis City Council Members Who Support Defunding The Police: REPORT
					

Minneapolis is spending $4,500 a day on private security for three city council members after they received threats.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

A Convicted Terrorist Sits On Board Of Charity Handling Black Lives Matter Fundraising
					

The Charity-based charity that fundraises for Black Lives Matter includes on its board a convicted terrorist whose sentence was commuted by Bill Clinton.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You know what's ironic, Spicoli?  I care more about black lives than all the fake BLM supporters here.  THEY only give a shit about black people getting killed running from cops.  They want to blame the cops instead of the criminal behavior.  They want to defund cops... when only 20% of black murders are solved now.  So you tell me, Spicoli, do you think getting rid of cops will cause MORE black killings or less?  If black criminals stopped resisting arrest and just got their day in court, do you think we could weed out MORE or FEWER bad cops?
> 
> I'm calling them out on their lack of concern for black on black murders since they happen TEN TIMES more often.  They're phonies and they know it.  They'd rather make heroes out of violent criminals than good black men that were murdered just doing their jobs.  You think about that.


I didn't see this until now.  For the record, I support the police.  I will say in certain cities that I know nothing about and how things work, all the groups in the cities want a better PD, including BLM.  I knew a LAPD cop from my old church days. Was in the same community bible study group for 6 months and then he moved away. He would tell me all the stories and I helped him.  He lived in Chino Hills but drove to Rampart ((bad stuff going on there back then and I'll just leave it that)) and he hated his job so much.  Not the people I promise.  He was a nice guy but white and tried too hard to make it work when in reality it wont work.  He would just come home discouraged every night and finally quit police work altogether and is now a Bail Bondsman. Lot's of money floating around and folks don't feel happy with some of the overall service of the PD and that needs to get fixed.  How?  Let me tell you.
Much blame to go around. I got here a year ago and Macdre has been warning all of us about the pain and now we see how much is there.  I have three really good friends that are Black.  I would say today two are still really close to me and my friend Bruno and I are blood brothers and will die for each other.  My best friend is black.  Two of them grew up in South Central and my pal Bruno grew up in OC.  All three went to college and graduated with masters. One has a PhD and is high high high up in a big cities unified education dept.  I roomed with one of them and we all went to church together as young lads. The only reason we were even together was because of the blood of Christ.  The cool thing, two of us don't go to church anymore and the other two still go and one is a Deacon and were all still great friends today. That's me being straight up with you Outlaw. In fact, when the Rodney King riots happen in early 90s, it was my brothers from another culture that told me to stay in doors that night and every night for a few nights until things settled down.  We lived in Rowland Heights and some folks were pissed off and kicking the ass of anyone who looked white.  That was me 100% and my bros loved me and protected me that night and the next night.  I was the kind of guy like that dude in that clip Joe the Sheriff shared yesterday.  I would have gone out trying to love my neighbors regardless of skin color. "Hey bro, I love all people all people, I promise bro.  My roommates are all black and they play football over at Mt Sac for coach Dewayne Walker."  That was not the night to do that and I appreciated them for protecting me.  Outlaw, be patient and calm down.  Good will come from this.  We all need to come together and fix the wrongs.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stupid, all the founders were men of means, hence most likely slave owners . . . it's how America was built. People that formed armies to defeat America are a different story.


Hypocrisy in print...
Comprehension problems magnified...
Willful ignorance once again showcased...
You're pathetic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Any of you BLM motherfuckers kneeling for this?  Weekend is only have over, morons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hypocrisy in print...
> Comprehension problems magnified...
> Willful ignorance once again showcased...
> You're pathetic.


. . . but all you can do is make accusations without outlining where and how you believe I displayed these negative attributes, like always. This has gone on for almost a decade and you have never shown where you think I am wrong or what I misunderstood, just accusations. You are butthurt, I get it, but when you can't prove your point, what is your point? Just whining to hear yourself whine? Lol! You really are a joke.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but all you can do is make accusations without outlining where and how you believe I displayed these negative attributes, like always. This has gone on for almost a decade and you have never shown where you think I am wrong or what I misunderstood, just accusations. You are butthurt, I get it, but when you can't prove your point, what is your point? Just whining to hear yourself whine? Lol! You really are a joke.


Is that to me or Lion?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Is that to me or Lion?


Lying eyes.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but all you can do is make accusations without outlining where and how you believe I displayed these negative attributes, like always. This has gone on for almost a decade and you have never shown where you think I am wrong or what I misunderstood, just accusations. You are butthurt, I get it, but when you can't prove your point, what is your point? Just whining to hear yourself whine? Lol! You really are a joke.



*The Joke is on You Mr.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Joke is on You Mr.*


No you aren't, you are on the leg of lying eyes right now.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No you aren't, you are on the leg of lying eyes right now.


*That's right....I'm not.*
*
Leg, Leg, Leg....Wood Eye Wood Eye Wood Eye...
*
*YOU ARE ..!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I didn't see this until now.  For the record, I support the police.  I will say in certain cities that I know nothing about and how things work, all the groups in the cities want a better PD, including BLM.  I knew a LAPD cop from my old church days. Was in the same community bible study group for 6 months and then he moved away. He would tell me all the stories and I helped him.  He lived in Chino Hills but drove to Rampart ((bad stuff going on there back then and I'll just leave it that)) and he hated his job so much.  Not the people I promise.  He was a nice guy but white and tried too hard to make it work when in reality it wont work.  He would just come home discouraged every night and finally quit police work altogether and is now a Bail Bondsman. Lot's of money floating around and folks don't feel happy with some of the overall service of the PD and that needs to get fixed.  How?  Let me tell you.
> Much blame to go around. I got here a year ago and Macdre has been warning all of us about the pain and now we see how much is there.  I have three really good friends that are Black.  I would say today two are still really close to me and my friend Bruno and I are blood brothers and will die for each other.  My best friend is black.  Two of them grew up in South Central and my pal Bruno grew up in OC.  All three went to college and graduated with masters. One has a PhD and is high high high up in a big cities unified education dept.  I roomed with one of them and we all went to church together as young lads. The only reason we were even together was because of the blood of Christ.  The cool thing, two of us don't go to church anymore and the other two still go and one is a Deacon and were all still great friends today. That's me being straight up with you Outlaw. In fact, when the Rodney King riots happen in early 90s, it was my brothers from another culture that told me to stay in doors that night and every night for a few nights until things settled down.  We lived in Rowland Heights and some folks were pissed off and kicking the ass of anyone who looked white.  That was me 100% and my bros loved me and protected me that night and the next night.  I was the kind of guy like that dude in that clip Joe the Sheriff shared yesterday.  I would have gone out trying to love my neighbors regardless of skin color. "Hey bro, I love all people all people, I promise bro.  My roommates are all black and they play football over at Mt Sac for coach Dewayne Walker."  That was not the night to do that and I appreciated them for protecting me.  Outlaw, be patient and calm down.  Good will come from this.  We all need to come together and fix the wrongs.


Nothing "good" will come of this until black people own their bullshit.  Until then, people in the millions will resent them to blaming everything on everyone else.  Nobody gets the "privilege" of doing that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We reap what we sow.


yes, trump does, he pushes hate out and he gets it back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nothing "good" will come of this until black people own their bullshit.  Until then, people in the millions will resent them to blaming everything on everyone else.  Nobody gets the "privilege" of doing that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


You know what would save Jamal's hood, Pu?  Wealthy blacks living there.  But they won't.  You know why?  They know what it will look like in 2 years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You know what would save Jamal's hood, Pu?  Wealthy blacks living there.  But they won't.  You know why?  They know what it will look like in 2 years.


Didn't watch it all the way through or was it too difficult for you to understand?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't watch it all the way through or was it too difficult for you to understand?


No... I know a "po' us... we am beez oppressed an sheeeit" video when I see one.  Jamal's neighborhood sucks because of Jamal and his homies.  Not for any other reason.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Big weekend for the bruthas in Chicago.  Anybody know if *Black Lives *DON'T *Matter *UNLESS THERE'S A WHITE COP TO BLAME has a comment?









						Reward Offered in Shooting Death of 1-Year-Old Boy
					

A Chicago entrepreneur and local officials are offering a $25,000 reward for information that leads to an arrest and charges in the death of a 1-year-old boy on Saturday. Sincere Gaston was shot and killed in Chicago’s Englewood neighborhood on Saturday afternoon. According to police, Gaston and...




					www.nbcchicago.com
				












						18 dead, 47 wounded in Chicago weekend shootings
					

Four children were among the weekend’s victims, including a 1-year-old boy fatally shot in Englewood, a 10-year-old girl killed in Logan Square and a 17-year-old boy killed in Humboldt Park.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Uncle Tom


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

Massive crowds gather in Chicago and NYC for Pride month as global COVID-19 deaths surpass 500,000
					

Videos show clashes between demonstrators and police at LGBTQ marches




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

A couple of these protesters need to taste some asphalt and tire rubber.








						Unhinged protester screams at drivers, 'Do black lives matter to you?!' One woman doesn't answer correctly — and things get scary.
					

'Oh yeah? You wanna f***in' go, Karen?'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A couple of these protesters need to taste some asphalt and tire rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who was holding the camera exactly?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Uncle Tom


Listen to him... he's articulate.  Probably wasn't an accident he didn't get the memo.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Massive crowds gather in Chicago and NYC for Pride month as global COVID-19 deaths surpass 500,000
> 
> 
> Videos show clashes between demonstrators and police at LGBTQ marches
> ...


It's too bad we can't bring the rainbow brights and south Chicago together for 1 big weekend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2020)

A Lefty Mob Trespassed on Their Property, But a St. Louis Couple Knew What to Use to Deter Them
					

Oh, this is going to be discussed in the liberal media. CNN’s Don Lemon is bound to bring it up. MSNBC should go nuts over this clip as well. If




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2020)

Minneapolis City Council, which voted to disband police, hires private security on taxpayer dime
					

But law enforcement said no police reports have been filed detailing the threats




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... I know a "po' us... we am beez oppressed an sheeeit" video when I see one.  Jamal's neighborhood sucks because of Jamal and his homies.  Not for any other reason.


So you consulted with yourself . . .


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you consulted with yourself . . .


Yes.  Ghettos are shitty because of shitty people that live in them.  They don't give a fuck... that's why they live there.

You ever see a wealthy black person invest in ghettos?  There's a reason why.  They're better off lighting their money on fire from their white hood.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Big weekend for the bruthas in Chicago.  Anybody know if *Black Lives *DON'T *Matter *UNLESS THERE'S A WHITE COP TO BLAME has a comment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What has trump done to help?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes.  Ghettos are shitty because of shitty people that live in them.  They don't give a fuck... that's why they live there.
> 
> You ever see a wealthy black person invest in ghettos?  There's a reason why.  They're better off lighting their money on fire from their white hood.


Excellent, at least you are consistent with your commenting while purposely remaining ignorant. Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has trump done to help?


Trump isn't the one shooting and killing black people.  He actually DID try to send the National Guard into Chicago, years ago, and black piece of shit mayor, who had to have her 'fro trimmed during the quarantine, said it was racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Excellent, at least you are consistent with your commenting while purposely remaining ignorant. Keep up the good work.


Whose fault is it?  Is it white people's fault that ghettos are dangerous?  Who do you think is killing black people in ghettos... Asians?  

You fucking moron.  You really just aren't capable of admitting what the problem is, are you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Whose fault is it?  Is it white people's fault that ghettos are dangerous?  Who do you think is killing black people in ghettos... Asians?
> 
> You fucking moron.  You really just aren't capable of admitting what the problem is, are you?


Perhaps a comprehension problem...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Whose fault is it?  Is it white people's fault that ghettos are dangerous?  Who do you think is killing black people in ghettos... Asians?
> 
> You fucking moron.  You really just aren't capable of admitting what the problem is, are you?


For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction . . . cause and effect . . . basically you feel people are entirely responsible for their situation in life and nothing that happened before their birth could possibly have and bearing on their situation and the opportunities available to them. Duly noted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps a comprehension problem...


In what way, explain. I know you can't, but I keep trying to see if you will ever take responsibility for your babble. All you do is project your own personal misgivings. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Baltimore... giving Chicago a run for the title.  Busy weekend for the Dindus.









						14 shot and 3 killed, including 16-year-old girl, in Baltimore weekend shootings, police say
					

Baltimore police reported that nine people were shot Friday evening into Saturday morning, including a double-shooting in Southwest Baltimore that left a 16-year-old girl dead.




					www.baltimoresun.com
				












						Another weekend of shootings in Detroit
					






					www.wxyz.com
				












						Several shootings leave 2 dead, 13 injured around St. Louis City
					

Gun violence remains on the rise in St. Louis City. Since Friday afternoon, two people were killed and 13 others were injured.




					www.kmov.com
				












						Several shootings leave 2 dead, 13 injured around St. Louis City
					

Gun violence remains on the rise in St. Louis City. Since Friday afternoon, two people were killed and 13 others were injured.




					www.kmov.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction . . . cause and effect . . . basically you feel people are entirely responsible for their situation in life and nothing that happened before their birth could possibly have and bearing on their situation and the opportunities available to them. Duly noted.


They are responsible for their behavior and not giving a fuck about others and their community.  You can keep blaming it on everyone else... but you'd be full of shit and America knows it.  

Before their birth?  You mean like 90% of black babies being born unto a single parent?  Yeah, that's a black problem.  The cause is that black men are mostly weak and won't stick around to raise their kids.  The effect is self evident.  That's a whole fucking lot more honest than blaming slavery.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They are responsible for their behavior and not giving a fuck about others and their community.  You can keep blaming it on everyone else... but you'd be full of shit and America knows it.
> 
> Before their birth?  You mean like 90% of black babies being born unto a single parent?  Yeah, that's a black problem.  The cause is that black men are mostly weak and won't stick around to raise their kids.  The effect is self evident.  That's a whole fucking lot more honest than blaming slavery.


You certainly funnel lots of white supremacist talking points, is your first name Sean?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly funnel lots of white supremacist talking points, is your first name Sean?


White supremacist?  Apparently EVERY race is superior... since nobody else is whining and crying about how hard the "system" is.  Everybody else just does it and doesn't complain.  You fuckers simply can't manage without lowered bars and handouts.  Fucking pathetic.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

LOL... okay, so in a country of 330,000,000 people... 43,000,000 of which are black... 









						BET Awards Draw 3.7 Million Viewers Across BET, CBS and BET Her
					

The 2020 BET Awards drew 3.7 million total viewers across the BET, CBS and BET Her simulcast. More than half of those (1.9 million) came from CBS.“For 20 years, the ‘BET Awards’ has stood as the ultimate celebration of Black Culture on television. With all that is happening in 2020, it was...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> White supremacist?  Apparently EVERY race is superior... since nobody else is whining and crying about how hard the "system" is.  Everybody else just does it and doesn't complain.  You fuckers simply can't manage without lowered bars and handouts.  Fucking pathetic.


More of the same.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LOL... okay, so in a country of 330,000,000 people... 43,000,000 of which are black...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you concerned?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2020)

St. Louis Authorities Will Investigate Homeowners Who Met Trespassing Protesters With Guns
					

St. Louis attorneys Mark and Patricia McCloskey went viral when they stood in front of their million-dollar home with firearms and confronted protesters




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2020)

Black lives matter.









						3 children shot dead, another 2 wounded in the crossfire over just 1 week in Chicago
					

The gun violence in the streets of Chicago claimed the lives of three minors – with two others wounded in the mayhem – over the past week alone.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you concerned?


Well, as many laughs as I got out of it, sad to see only 1% of Americans watched the racist, wound licking cry fest.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> St. Louis Authorities Will Investigate Homeowners Who Met Trespassing Protesters With Guns
> 
> 
> St. Louis attorneys Mark and Patricia McCloskey went viral when they stood in front of their million-dollar home with firearms and confronted protesters
> ...


So let me get this straight, a group broke down a gate to get into a private development, then are shocked when people go to extremes when they feel threatened in their home when a group has already destroyed property in the neighboorhood? Who is paying for the gate?  The peaceful protesters who vandalized the property or the hoa/homeowners?  

So the homeowners who are minding their own business are they ones in the wrong, being outed in the news, not the peaceful protesters who vandalized property?

I'm amazed at the lack of accountability I am seeing...in Detroit a mob broke out a back window of a police car, protesters/rioters piled on the car and officer driving the car started and stopped to get the protesters off the vehicle so they could get out of the area.  Protesters are outraged at the police for doing this...are they just supposed to succumb to the mob....

When did breaking down gates and breaking police car windows get lumped in the peaceful category?  Blows my mind.

There is a reaction to each action you take.  Be thoughtful before you act.  There are consequences both positive and negative.  Kind of like think before you speak...think before you act and don't let the emotion get the better of you.  Scary times out there.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black lives matter.
> View attachment 7992
> 
> 
> ...


Time to defund the police, Joe.  Only 20% of black on black murders are solved.  I'll bet Reverend Al won't speak at their funerals and LeBron or Kanye won't donate any money to the families.  Now, if we can PROVE a white cop did it...


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black lives matter.
> View attachment 7992
> 
> 
> ...


I think this issue should be tops on the list...fewer Police in some of these areas should solve the problem.  Senseless killings of innocent children should be higher on the priority list.  Very sad times we live in right now.  These kids are truly innocent.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> St. Louis Authorities Will Investigate Homeowners Who Met Trespassing Protesters With Guns
> 
> 
> St. Louis attorneys Mark and Patricia McCloskey went viral when they stood in front of their million-dollar home with firearms and confronted protesters
> ...


That Daily Caller webpage is a real bandwidth hog.  Remind me to stay away.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 29, 2020)

espola said:


> That Daily Caller webpage is a real bandwidth hog.  Remind me to stay away.


Maybe Fox News....https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.foxnews.com/us/armed-st-louis-rioters-threatened-couple-guns-attorney.amp


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> St. Louis Authorities Will Investigate Homeowners Who Met Trespassing Protesters With Guns
> 
> 
> St. Louis attorneys Mark and Patricia McCloskey went viral when they stood in front of their million-dollar home with firearms and confronted protesters
> ...


Lol! They didn't confront anyone the protesters were walking by them to go to the mayor's house. The mayor had given out private info of people she considered her political enemies, she has since apologized. These foos were being ignored until they started screaming profanities.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

espola said:


> That Daily Caller webpage is a real bandwidth hog.  Remind me to stay away.


Stay Away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! They didn't confront anyone the protesters were walking by them to go to the mayor's house. The mayor had given out private info of people she considered her political enemies, she has since apologized. These foos were being ignored until they started screaming profanities.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> So let me get this straight, a group broke down a gate to get into a private development, then are shocked when people go to extremes when they feel threatened in their home when a group has already destroyed property in the neighboorhood? Who is paying for the gate?  The peaceful protesters who vandalized the property or the hoa/homeowners?
> 
> So the homeowners who are minding their own business are they ones in the wrong, being outed in the news, not the peaceful protesters who vandalized property?
> 
> ...











						Homeowner Sounds Off: Rioters Threatened To Kill Us, Take Our Home; Rifle Only Thing That Saved Us | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly funnel lots of white supremacist talking points, is your first name Sean?


Racist


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7994


And? They still foos.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

espola said:


> That Daily Caller webpage is a real bandwidth hog.  Remind me to stay away.


You upset that the hood rats had guns pointed at them, Ebola?  I guess crashing through the security gate isn't illegal if the hood rats were oppressed and their great, great, great grandmother could have been a slave.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! They didn't confront anyone the protesters were walking by them to go to the mayor's house. The mayor had given out private info of people she considered her political enemies, she has since apologized. These foos were being ignored until they started screaming profanities.


They didn't confront anyone?  You fucking moron.  You think they knew the gate code?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They didn't confront anyone?  You fucking moron.  You think they knew the gate code?


You assume they didn't or the gate wasn't open. Treyvon Martin was in a gated community, his and he was murdered.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You assume they didn't or the gate wasn't open. Treyvon Martin was in a gated community, his and he was murdered.


The hood rat organizer said it was a peaceful protest... but guess what, dummy, it's private property and the violent hood rats broke the security gate to gain access.  There's no assuming.  YET AGAIN black people broke the law and YET AGAIN black people think that behavior is acceptable.  Hood rats are going to learn you don't get to just do what you want, where you want and DEMAND anything.  Eventually someone is going to get shot being that stupid.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You assume they didn't or the gate wasn't open. Treyvon Martin was in a gated community, his and he was murdered.


About 1/5 through the article they show the gate - 








						Armed St. Louis protesters broke iron gate, threatened couple before they drew their own guns, attorney says
					

The pair told police the protesters broke a gate to get in, and they only retrieved their guns when they spotted “multiple” people who were already armed.




					www.google.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You assume they didn't or the gate wasn't open. Treyvon Martin was in a gated community, his and he was murdered.


This gate look like it was already open to you, putz?  Fucking savages.  This is breaking and entering.  Every one of those losers should be in jail.  And if they were armed, straight to prison.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hmm... I guess if black lives actually matter, it's time to bring 'stop and frisk' back.  For me, a few sniper hits will curb the hoodrats.









						NYC has now seen more than 500 shootings in 2020
					

17 shootings occurred in New York City Saturday, highlighting an alarming rise in gun violence across the City.




					abc7ny.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> So let me get this straight, a group broke down a gate to get into a private development, then are shocked when people go to extremes when they feel threatened in their home when a group has already destroyed property in the neighboorhood? Who is paying for the gate?  The peaceful protesters who vandalized the property or the hoa/homeowners?
> 
> So the homeowners who are minding their own business are they ones in the wrong, being outed in the news, not the peaceful protesters who vandalized property?
> 
> ...


You know well thought out reasonable posts like this may very well get you labeled a racist by the peanut gallery here in the kitchen...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! They didn't confront anyone the protesters were walking by them to go to the mayor's house. The mayor had given out private info of people she considered her political enemies, she has since apologized. These foos were being ignored until they started screaming profanities.


So you were there....fascinating.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In what way, explain. I know you can't, but I keep trying to see if you will ever take responsibility for your babble. All you do is project your own personal misgivings. I feel sorry for you.


No Daffy you're the one who is in continual projection mode, your comprehension problem doesn't allow you to understand that...
I'm waiting for you to have an original thought of some sort...all you do is parrot others. You work so hard at trying to be relevant.
Pathetic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> No Daffy you're the one who is in continual projection mode, your comprehension problem doesn't allow you to understand that...
> I'm waiting for you to have an original thought of some sort...all you do is parrot others. You work so hard at trying to be relevant.
> Pathetic.


So show an example, illuminate us with your insight.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> This gate look like it was already open to you, putz?  Fucking savages.  This is breaking and entering.  Every one of those losers should be in jail.  And if they were armed, straight to prison.
> 
> View attachment 7997


So what you are asking me to do is believe you and faux news over all the other media sources that say differently.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The hood rat organizer said it was a peaceful protest... but guess what, dummy, it's private property and the violent hood rats broke the security gate to gain access.  There's no assuming.  YET AGAIN black people broke the law and YET AGAIN black people think that behavior is acceptable.  Hood rats are going to learn you don't get to just do what you want, where you want and DEMAND anything.  Eventually someone is going to get shot being that stupid.


So "hood rat" is your new catch phrase referring to who exactly?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So "hood rat" is your new catch phrase referring to who exactly?


Did you see the video?  I guess not... since your dumb ass thinks they got permission to be on private property and calmly opened and closed the gate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So show an example, illuminate us with your insight.


See above as an example....see your post I pointed out...it's hardly insight Daffy, more along the lines of common knowledge.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you see the video?  I guess not... since your dumb ass thinks they got permission to be on private property and calmly opened and closed the gate.


Daffy thinks "gated communities" count only in downtown Seattle....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

LMAO!  Holy shit... the black crying never ends.  I'm sorry, stop referring it to the "master" bedroom?  Are you fucking kidding?









						John Legend Calls on Realtors Across the Country to Do Their Part to Help Fix Structural Racism
					

"Real problem: Realtors don't show Black people all the properties they qualify for."




					www.housebeautiful.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> See above as an example....see your post I pointed out...it's hardly insight Daffy, more along the lines of common knowledge.


So show your work, show me where I am wrong. You haven't in almost 10 years you just make claims. Quit lying and do something.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you see the video?  I guess not... since your dumb ass thinks they got permission to be on private property and calmly opened and closed the gate.


You didn't answer the question, what do you mean by "hood rat"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you see the video?  I guess not... since your dumb ass thinks they got permission to be on private property and calmly opened and closed the gate.


"got permission"? Where did you get that from?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

You two need to face it, you are weak, lying, crybaby, scaredy cats who just make stuff up because you are lazy do nothings.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "got permission"? Where did you get that from?


You forget this post, dummy?  "You assume they didn't or the gate wasn't open. Treyvon Martin was in a gated community, his and he was murdered."

Do your homework.  And so you know, Trayvon Martin was a punk.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You didn't answer the question, what do you mean by "hood rat"?


Too bad this spoof is 100% true to life.  Does this answer your question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You assume they didn't or the gate wasn't open. Treyvon Martin was in a gated community, his and he was murdered.


Did you see the broken gate?
Zimmerman just wanted his tea and skittles.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

Councilwoman Asked LAPD Chief To Order Officers to "Take a Knee" During Protests
					

Then she made a motion to cut LAPD funding by $150 million. Payback?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2020)

What the heck happened in Seattle? Wow did that experiment not work.
They should have gone in there with tear gas and protected that police station and protected that community right from the start.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Councilwoman Asked LAPD Chief To Order Officers to "Take a Knee" During Protests
> 
> 
> Then she made a motion to cut LAPD funding by $150 million. Payback?
> ...


2 words... BULL & SHIT.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

CA Dictator Newsom Orders Shutdowns in 19 Counties While BLM Protesters Continue to Swarm in LA
					

"Avoid crowds," they say, while these protests are still happening.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

I wonder where this freak stands?









						NYC Occupy City Hall protesters seen taunting NYPD: 'Black Judas'
					

A New York City protester racially taunted a black policeman late Tuesday night, labeling him a "black Judas" and saying that "he should know better," than to stand with his fellow officers.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder where this freak stands?
> View attachment 8020
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get myself to even bother wondering about that guy. He's not saying anything more hurtful then posts I've read in this very thread I'm sure.

Those cops on the other hand, better be able to not lose their shit. Just like kindergarten teachers it takes a special temperament. But that's the job. Personally I think they should push for more women in law enforcement. Especially with the toys cops have these days, size doesn't matter so much if it come to force.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I can't get myself to even bother wondering about that *guy.* He's not saying anything more hurtful then posts I've read in this very thread I'm sure.
> 
> Those cops on the other hand, better be able to not lose their shit. Just like kindergarten teachers it takes a special temperament. But that's the job. Personally I think they should push for more women in law enforcement. Especially with the toys cops have these days, size doesn't matter so much if it come to force.


Guy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder where this freak stands?
> View attachment 8020
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's an offspring of Ebola or Methy.  That piece fits nicely in my mental puzzle.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

LMAO!









						Seattle police clear out 'lawless' protest zone
					

[NFA] Seattle authorities moved on Wednesday to dismantle a protest zone that the city's police chief derided as "lawless and brutal." Jillian Kitchener has more.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Wow... more violence from the libtard community.  Wants to stab everyone.  Very classy.









						Harvard Grad Says She Was Fired from Deloitte Job for Threatening ‘All Lives Matter’ Supporters
					

A recent Harvard graduate who threatened to “stab” anyone who told her “all lives matter” has been fired from her job, she announced in a tearful video.Claira Janover, who said in a viral but since-deleted TikTok post that she would “stab” those with “the nerve” to say “all lives matter,” posted...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wow... more violence from the libtard community.  Wants to stab everyone.  Very classy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every action has a reaction...typical 0% accountability...it 's somebody else's fault she got fired.  The ridiculousness never ends.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Too bad this spoof is 100% true to life.  Does this answer your question?


So by "hood rat" you mean people of color. Is Clarence Thomas a "hood rat"? Maybe Ben Carson?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So by "hood rat" you mean people of color. Is Clarence Thomas a "hood rat"? Maybe Ben Carson?


Clarence Thomas that sexually assaulted Anita Hill?  He's a judge... right or wrong.  Carson is a physician.

I wouldn't call either "hood rats".  I gave you the video.  You can't tell the difference?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Clarence Thomas that sexually assaulted Anita Hill?  He's a judge... right or wrong.  Carson is a physician.
> 
> I wouldn't call either "hood rats".  I gave you the video.  You can't tell the difference?


Racist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Racist.


Turrets.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Turrets.


Like on a castle? For guns?
Please don’t tell me you meant Tourette’s.
OMG.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Like on a castle? For guns?
> Please don’t tell me you meant Tourette’s.
> OMG.


Hanapaa.....
You know exactly what was meant you arrogant piece of shit....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2020)

SEATTLE (AP) — Wearing helmets and wielding batons and rifles, Seattle police turned out in force at dawn Wednesday in the city’s “occupied” protest zone after the mayor ordered it cleared following two recent fatal shootings.

Officers stood shoulder-to-shoulder on several streets while others created a makeshift fence with their bicycles, using it to push dozens of protesters back away from the center of the “Capitol Hill Occupied Protest” zone just east of downtown. The group had occupied several blocks around a park for about two weeks after police abandoned a precinct station following standoffs and clashes that were part of the nationwide unrest over the killing of George Floyd in Minneapolis.

One protest organizer, Derrek Allen Jones II, said some demonstrators attempted to stay but were surprised by the early intervention by officers who were “trampling everything I seen in sight, flipping tables.” 

“People were trying to hold their ground but you could see the cops literally storm through people’s beds while they were sleeping. And literally say ‘If you don’t get out, we will force you out or arrest you,’” he said. 

“Our job is to support peaceful demonstration but what has happened on these streets over the last two weeks is lawless and it’s brutal and bottom line it is simply unacceptable,” Police Chief Carmen Best said. 

’I was just stunned by the amount of graffiti, garbage and property destruction,” Best said after she walked around the area.

“The recent public safety threats have been well documented,” Mayor Jenny Durkan said at a news conference Wednesday afternoon. ”These acts of gun violence resulted in the tragic deaths of two teenagers, with multiple others seriously wounded. Despite continued efforts to deescalate and bring community together, this violence demanded action.”

Durkan also said while she supported the police in making arrests Wednesday, she doesn’t think many of those arrested for misdemeanors should be prosecuted. She also said she was committed to work that would dismantle systemic racism and build true community safety.

Best said in addition to the fatal shootings, robberies, assaults, violence and property crimes have occurred in the area in the last few weeks. She said she wanted police to move back into the precinct so officers could better respond to needs in the area. Protesters have said they should not be blamed for the violence in the area. 








						Seattle police forcibly clear 'lawless' protest zone
					

SEATTLE (AP) — Wearing helmets and wielding batons and rifles, Seattle police turned out in force at dawn Wednesday in the city’s “occupied” protest zone after the mayor ordered it cleared following two recent fatal shootings...




					apnews.com


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Yo


Lion Eyes said:


> Hanapaa.....
> You know exactly what was meant you arrogant piece of shit....


u should show me more respect because I’m about 1000 times smarter than you, you old ranting and raving douchebag.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Racist.


and?  Even black people with the most moderate of means won't live near those hood rats.  

Maybe if you painted BLACK LIVES MATTER on their hood rat streets?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Here we go.  Punks don't disperse, police shoot tear gas, punk throws tear gas back at cop, cop drills him and celebrates.  Looks fine to me.









						Watch Florida police laugh after shooting protesters with rubber bullets
					

The department said it is conducting a review of 8,000 minutes of body camera footage, but it is defending the officers involved in the video, first published by the Miami Herald.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Here we go.  Punks don't disperse, police shoot tear gas, punk throws tear gas back at cop, cop drills him and celebrates.  Looks fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like your cops vindictive and sadistic?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Careful what you wish for.









						Father of teen killed in Seattle’s CHOP zone: 'Somebody needs to tell me something'
					

In an interview with Hannity, the murdered teen’s father says he still hasn’t heard from police nearly two weeks later.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Careful what you wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is for you Outlaw.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278490496772583426


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> This one is for you Outlaw.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278490496772583426


LMAO!  Thanks, bro... that was fucking awesome.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You like your cops vindictive and sadistic?


Scary stuff here, Pu.









						'GTA V' brings transphobia to the next console generation | Engadget
					

"Nobody seems to complain about having trans characters in Grand Theft Auto, because they're not there to be taken seriously." - Dr.




					www.engadget.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You like your cops vindictive and sadistic?


Vindictive?  I didn't see anything vindictive.  They were celebrating, PU.  Just like those punks that set the Blue Lives Matter flag on fire before getting a facial cleansing with pepper spray.  Just harmless fun!  I'm disappointed the bullets were made of rubber, though.  Bit of a letdown there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Here we go.  Punks don't disperse, police shoot tear gas, punk throws tear gas back at cop, cop drills him and celebrates.  Looks fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bailiff, next.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You like your cops vindictive and sadistic?


Yes.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2020)

File under unintended consequences --

Nike NFL Patriots jerseys --









						Products. Nike.com
					

Find Products at Nike.com. Free delivery and returns.



					www.nike.com
				




Nike NFL Redskins jerseys --









						Products. Nike.com
					

Find Products at Nike.com. Free delivery and returns.



					www.nike.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Yo
> 
> u should show me more respect because I’m about 1000 times smarter than you, you old ranting and raving douchebag.


You're an arrogant piece of shit....
Hell, I've forgotten more than you've ever known...
But just for the sack of argument, if your so smart, why do I own you like I do? Doesn't say much for you fuckin' coward.


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're an arrogant piece of shit....
> Hell, I've forgotten more than you've ever known...
> But just for the sack of argument, if your so smart, why do I own you like I do? Doesn't say much for you fuckin' coward.


You own me? What? You really are confused. 
Listen, all you ever do is copy and paste stories endorsing your right-wing views. It's embarrassing.
Old people like you can open their minds, you know. That's why so many are moving away from your boy Trump.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 3, 2020)

espola said:


> File under unintended consequences --
> 
> Nike NFL Patriots jerseys --
> 
> ...


Up next are the White Sox, Reds, Indians, and any school with Warriors in the name...the Dallas Cowboys, Texas Rangers (they already pressured them and they said no)....This is getting really funny...is the LGBTQ group going to go after the Packers?  Are little people (can I even say that?) going to go after the Giants and Titans...PETA going after the Colts, Broncos, Eagles?  Alcoholics Anonymous going after the Brewers???  Mexicans getting angry at San Diego State for the Aztecs?  Somebody will always be offended by something.  The next few months until the election are going to be very entertaining.  Everybody has upped their game big time this year.  Stay safe out there, be careful on the 4th, wearing Red, White, and  Blue may be offensive.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Up next are the White Sox, Reds, Indians, and any school with Warriors in the name...the Dallas Cowboys, Texas Rangers (they already pressured them and they said no)....This is getting really funny...is the LGBTQ group going to go after the Packers?  Are little people (can I even say that?) going to go after the Giants and Titans...PETA going after the Colts, Broncos, Eagles?  Alcoholics Anonymous going after the Brewers???  Mexicans getting angry at San Diego State for the Aztecs?  Somebody will always be offended by something.  The next few months until the election are going to be very entertaining.  Everybody has upped their game big time this year.  Stay safe out there, be careful on the 4th, wearing Red, White, and  Blue may be offensive.


I can't speak to all o those, and I was at SDSU when the Aztecs mascot thing became an issue.  The solution was to let the Mexican/Chicano student groups be responsible for the portrayal of Aztec symbols and characters.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I can't speak to all o those, and I was at SDSU when the Aztecs mascot thing became an issue.  The solution was to let the Mexican/Chicano student groups be responsible for the portrayal of Aztec symbols and characters.


I know I have the super ignore and i where that with pride espy.  My son loves the name Aztecs and he's 50% native American.  Warriors baby he said!!!  I'm not a fan of Redskin name.  Steelers are hard workers and come in all shapes.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I can't speak to all o those, and I was at SDSU when the Aztecs mascot thing became an issue.  The solution was to let the Mexican/Chicano student groups be responsible for the portrayal of Aztec symbols and characters.


ok...so did they decide that the Aztec Mascot symbolized a strong, fierce, heroic warrior or something that depicted Mexicans as less than? Just curious?

When I hear the name Redskins, that’s what I think of...strong, fierce, heroic warrior.  I have very similar thoughts when I hear both Aztecs or Redskins.  I do not think Redskins symbolizes and depicts Native Americans as less than.

It’s the NFL, high profile, great place to stir it up.  The sensitivity meter across the board needs to get turned down a few notches.  Lots of noise getting in the way of real issues.

This study from last year depicts that most native Americans do not find it offensive.  Who is calling for the change?  Native Americans or the “woke” mob?  It’s an interesting article.  Make your own opinion.



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/local/a-survey-explores-how-native-americans-feel-about-the-name-washington-redskins-no-its-not-that-survey-this-one-is-new/2019/08/09/e38553bc-b581-11e9-8949-5f36ff92706e_story.html%3FoutputType%3Damp


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> ok...so did they decide that the Aztec Mascot symbolized a strong, fierce, heroic warrior or something that depicted Mexicans as less than? Just curious?
> 
> When I hear the name Redskins, that’s what I think of...strong, fierce, heroic warrior.  I have very similar thoughts when I hear both Aztecs or Redskins.  I do not think Redskins symbolizes and depicts Native Americans as less than.
> 
> ...


Latest news I could find --









						San Diego State keeping Aztec name
					

San Diego State will retain the Aztec name, but changes are in store for the Aztec warrior.




					www.10news.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Latest news I could find --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebola, you think we should be proactive and let black folks know "STEELERS" isn't directed at them in any way?  I know what good spellers you are.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 3, 2020)

My boy identifies more with Cherokee and Mayan than he does with rich white boy with privilege.  Thanks God he doesn't blame me for some of the pain he has from that white grandma who was prejudice towards me son in 8th grade and would not, let me repeat, would not let her dgd date my Mexican son.  He was in pain and I mean that 100%.  It sucked. 

My combo son!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2020)

messy said:


> You own me? What? You really are confused.
> Listen, all you ever do is copy and paste stories endorsing your right-wing views. It's embarrassing.
> Old people like you can open their minds, you know. That's why so many are moving away from your boy Trump.


He's been senile for years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're an arrogant piece of shit....
> Hell, I've forgotten more than you've ever known...
> But just for the sack of argument, if your so smart, why do I own you like I do? Doesn't say much for you fuckin' coward.


Sack? What sack? BOO! BENGHAZI! IRS! LOIS LERNER! SACK! LOL!


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're an arrogant piece of shit....
> Hell, I've forgotten more than you've ever known...
> But just for the sack of argument, if your so smart, why do I own you like I do? Doesn't say much for you fuckin' coward.


You have never owned him.  You just retreat to insults and nonsense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2020)

espola said:


> You have never owned him.  You just retreat to insults and nonsense.


Like he always does.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I know I have the super ignore and i where that with pride espy.  My son loves the name Aztecs and he's 50% native American.  Warriors baby he said!!!  I'm not a fan of Redskin name.  Steelers are hard workers and come in all shapes.


*" Redskin " is a descriptor...isn't it !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2020)

espola said:


> You have never owned him.  You just retreat to insults and nonsense.


*Hey Lying Spola Ebola.....you have a problem with context because you are a LIAR !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)

Blacktop matters.
Bet they don’t try and block streets again.
Too funny.








						Video: Man Drives Through Seattle Protester Blockade Set Up on Highway, Hits Two People At High Speed
					

Really bad...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Blacktop matters.
> Bet they don’t try and block streets again.
> Too funny.
> 
> ...


Bowling for morons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2020)

Tulsa Police Sergeant Killed When Nonlethal Force Returned with Gunfire
					

A Tulsa police sergeant died Tuesday after being shot multiple times during a traffic stop.Sgt. Craig Johnson, 45, came to provide backup assistance to another officer who pulled over David




					townhall.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Black Lives Matter... unless you're the black scumbag killing white women protesting to support your cause.  Back to not giving a fuck, eh?









						Dawit Kelete Accused of Running Over Seattle Protesters
					

Dawit Kelete is a Seattle man accused of running over two protesters, killing Summer Taylor, in Washington state.




					heavy.com


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2020)

Latest on the Breonna Taylor murder --









						Breonna Taylor warrant connected to Louisville gentrification plan, lawyers say
					

The complaint claims Breonna Taylor got wrapped up in a case that was less about a drug house and more about speeding up the city's development.



					www.courier-journal.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Latest on the Breonna Taylor murder --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put the hoodrat boyfriend in prison.  He got her killed with his drug dealing buddy, using her address and shooting at cops.  More trash.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Put the hoodrat boyfriend in prison.  He got her killed with his drug dealing buddy, using her address and shooting at cops.  More trash.


Didn't read the article?


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tulsa Police Sergeant Killed When Nonlethal Force Returned with Gunfire
> 
> 
> A Tulsa police sergeant died Tuesday after being shot multiple times during a traffic stop.Sgt. Craig Johnson, 45, came to provide backup assistance to another officer who pulled over David
> ...


If Mr. Ware had been black, he'd be the dead one in this story, wouldn't he?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Didn't read the article?


Why would I read it?  I already know black people don't take responsibility for anything.  That's part of the character flaw.  I know why she died.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> If Mr. Ware had been black, he'd be the dead one in this story, wouldn't he?


Why?  Was he hanging around with black people?  They're 10 times as likely to kill him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Jesus Fucking Christ!  Social justice messages?  I have a few favorites of my own:  *7 times per day*.  *2,500 per year*.  *Hands up don't loot*.  *Black Knives Matter*.  *Accountability*.  *Next time... steal a mirror*.  *13/90*.  *Comply... don't die*.  









						NBA Approves 29 Social Justice Statements For Player Jerseys
					

The National Basketball Assn. has reached agreement with its players union on 29 social justice statements that players can optionally have on the back of their jerseys instead of their names. The …




					deadline.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

OOPS!  If he's a grandfather, can we still call him "Uncle Tom"?









						Grandfather Pleads to His Community: If Black Lives Matter, Stop Killing Each Other
					

Over the weekend 11-year-old Davon McNeal was shot and killed in Washington D.C. while watching fireworks with his family. His grandfather is pleading with criminals in his community to stop




					townhall.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep... black and democrat run.  Always a giant success.

“That is the tragedy,” he said. “The bad situation in this city got even worse with the pandemic. It exposed the reality that Black and brown communities are disproportionately affected.”  The entire article blaming police and not personal accountability among residents.  Nothing changes.









						Chicago Gun Violence Spikes and Increasingly Finds the Youngest Victims
					

As Yasmin Miller drove home from a laundromat in Chicago's Englewood neighborhood last weekend, a gunman in another car peppered her red Hyundai sedan with bullets, grazing her head and striking her son, Sincere Gaston, in the chest. Sincere died in his car seat. He was 20 months old.On June 20,




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Oops!  Another Uncle Tom, yo!









						Marcellus Wiley: NBA's Plan To Paint "Black Lives Matter" On Basketball Courts Is A Bad Idea, Look At The Statistics
					

Retired NFL defensive end and host of "Speak For Yourself" on FOX Sports 1 Marcellus Wiley explains why he thinks it is a bad idea for the NBA to paint "Black Lives Matter" on the floor of basketball courts.  MARCELLUS WILEY: It's not a good idea. I do want to give players credit for their flex...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 6, 2020)

Well on the bright side BLM has killed far more innocent black people this yr vs the police whom they are protesting. Square that circle.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP!!!  You should all listen to this song.  Those who sold theirs souls, just wait.......


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

"You got knocked the FUCK OUT!"   LMAO!!!!  Even black people are getting tired of black people bullshit.









						Former CTA Bus Driver Charged With Body Slamming Man In Incident Caught On Video
					

A former CTA bus driver has been charged with aggravated battery, after he was caught on video picking a man up and slamming him to the pavement last month on the South Side. Katie Johnston reports.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Damn... guess I missed THIS one over the weekend.  Another, oppressed victim of slavery.









						Bus driver recalls terrifying moments when suspect opened fire on her bus
					

Marce Luster has been a bus driver with KCATA for five years, so she knows which bus stops could give her some trouble. Even so, she never could have predicted she'd be caught in the middle of a shootout between a robbery suspect and police.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would I read it?  I already know black people don't take responsibility for anything.  That's part of the character flaw.  I know why she died.


Voluntary ignorance.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Voluntary ignorance.


I've read multiple sources on the story.  She's even to have been rumored to assist in drug deals.  Bottom line is that her boyfriend buddied up to a drug dealer, her address was used, the warrant was legal and her hoodrat boyfriend shot first.  Some reports even say he shot BEFORE police opened the door.  Cops, being shot at, returned fire... as well they should.  Her death is on the hands of her hoodrat boyfriend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> If Mr. Ware had been black, he'd be the dead one in this story, wouldn't he?


Let’s outlaw non-lethal weapons.
Shoot to kill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2020)

NYT wonders: Say, maybe cheering the BLM protests has undermined epidemiologists' COVID-19 credibility
					

“Public health experts ... have hemorrhaged credibility and authority.”




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2020)

Georgia Governor Brian Kemp To Deploy 1,000 National Guard Troops To Atlanta After Democrat Mayor Keisha Bottoms Fails To Stop Violence
					

Georgia Republican Governor Brian Kemp on Monday authorized up to 1,000 National Guard troops to be deployed to Atlanta after the city's mayor, Democrat




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Georgia Governor Brian Kemp To Deploy 1,000 National Guard Troops To Atlanta After Democrat Mayor Keisha Bottoms Fails To Stop Violence
> 
> 
> Georgia Republican Governor Brian Kemp on Monday authorized up to 1,000 National Guard troops to be deployed to Atlanta after the city's mayor, Democrat
> ...


It's about time.  Until there is accountability, black people will continue dying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would I read it?  I already know black people don't take responsibility for anything.  That's part of the character flaw.  I know why she died.


trump never takes responsibility for anything. Yet another example of reichwing opposite world. Accuse others of that which you are guilty. trump 101 (he attributes that idea to Roy Cohn).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Georgia Governor Brian Kemp To Deploy 1,000 National Guard Troops To Atlanta After Democrat Mayor Keisha Bottoms Fails To Stop Violence
> 
> 
> Georgia Republican Governor Brian Kemp on Monday authorized up to 1,000 National Guard troops to be deployed to Atlanta after the city's mayor, Democrat
> ...


Is that the same guy that had people doing "vote gathering" for him?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump never takes responsibility for anything. Yet another example of reichwing opposite world. Accuse others of that which you are guilty. trump 101 (he attributes that idea to Roy Cohn).


Yet another failed attempt at painting portraits with a crop duster...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump never takes responsibility for anything. Yet another example of reichwing opposite world. Accuse others of that which you are guilty. trump 101 (he attributes that idea to Roy Cohn).


We aren't talking about Trump.  This thread is about riots.  We understand you're mad you lost... but Trump didn't cause the virus and Trump didn't force any black criminals to die because they were stupid and ill behaved.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the same guy that had people doing "vote gathering" for him?


He's the guy who beat the fat, gap toothed black woman that doesn't have enough pride to admit she lost.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Trained Marxists...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Black Looters Matter!





__





						the hodge twins the riots - Yahoo Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trained Marxists...


What’s a “trained Marxist.”’Do you get a degree? Is there a school?
Please investigate and get back to us.
And while you’re at it, fill us in on this DJ in the comic room and what show this is...and how did you find him?
Thanks!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s a “trained Marxist.”’Do you get a degree? Is there a school?
> Please investigate and get back to us.
> And while you’re at it, fill us in on this DJ in the comic room and what show this is...and how did you find him?
> Thanks!


You just might be overplaying your hand, Biden will have to come out sometime and if this rioting keeps going and the killing in Baltimore and Chicago doesn’t stop, Trump will win.


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just might be overplaying your hand, Biden will have to come out sometime and if this rioting keeps going and the killing in Baltimore and Chicago doesn’t stop, Trump will win.


Why? Not only has he left us rudderless on Covid, but he is completely incapable of steering the federal government toward helping out with these issues.
If he actually does something about it, as I mentioned the other day, he could pick up some votes.


----------



## Torros (Jul 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


You're an asshat. Please continue to entertain me with your ignorance.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2020)

Torros said:


> You're an asshat. Please continue to entertain me with your ignorance.


Do you agree with Ricky F?


----------



## Torros (Jul 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you agree with Ricky F?


That has no relevance to you being an asshat. That's all on you. Go back to entertaining me with your ignorance and things will be fine.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2020)

Torros said:


> That has no relevance to you being an asshat. That's all on you. Go back to entertaining me with your ignorance and things will be fine.


If you agree with Ricky F's post, you are coocoo too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s a “trained Marxist.”’Do you get a degree? Is there a school?
> Please investigate and get back to us.
> And while you’re at it, fill us in on this DJ in the comic room and what show this is...and how did you find him?
> Thanks!


Doesn't matter who he is.  All he did was film the militant dyke Marxist.  That too highbrow for you?

Go watch some of the Hodge brothers, too.  They're another couple of black guys that blow your stupid, phony bullshit out of the water.  That's why you, Pu, Ebola and your buddy Dre, and all your fake profiles, hide like little bitches when I post this shit.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Doesn't matter who he is.  All he did was film the militant dyke Marxist.  That too highbrow for you?
> 
> Go watch some of the Hodge brothers, too.  They're another couple of black guys that blow your stupid, phony bullshit out of the water.  That's why you, Pu, Ebola and your buddy Dre, and all your fake profiles, hide like little bitches when I post this shit.


I joined the great socal soccer forum in 2013 and I know for a Fact that dads had more then 1 avatars.  I have EJ, Justus, Soccerhelper and I'm thinking of doing soccerhealer if EJ gets the boot.  Can you please fill me in on who has more then one?  I'm on to a one lawyer already and I think he has three or four.  I can tell by the way he right.  I am not going to spell the beans but I'm so on to this guy.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Doesn't matter who he is.  All he did was film the militant dyke Marxist.  That too highbrow for you?
> 
> Go watch some of the Hodge brothers, too.  They're another couple of black guys that blow your stupid, phony bullshit out of the water.  That's why you, Pu, Ebola and your buddy Dre, and all your fake profiles, hide like little bitches when I post this shit.


3 questions you couldn't answer one. 
If you don't know what you're posting, think twice about posting it.
Next.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> 3 questions you couldn't answer one.
> If you don't know what you're posting, think twice about posting it.
> Next.


Here you go Messy. Universe is law of three........The earth is law of two

What does a Marxist believe?
*Marxism* believes that capitalism can only thrive on the exploitation of the working class. *Marxism* believes that there was a real contradiction between human nature and the way that we must work in a capitalist society. *Marxism* has a dialectic approach to life in that *everything has two sides*


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Here you go Messy. Universe is law of three........The earth is law of two
> 
> What does a Marxist believe?
> *Marxism* believes that capitalism can only thrive on the exploitation of the working class. *Marxism* believes that there was a real contradiction between human nature and the way that we must work in a capitalist society. *Marxism* has a dialectic approach to life in that *everything has two sides*


I didn't ask what a Marxist believes, but thanks.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I didn't ask what a Marxist believes, but thanks.


Let's just call them disciples of Marxism?


----------



## met61 (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s a “trained Marxist.”’Do you get a degree? Is there a school?
> Please investigate and get back to us.
> And while you’re at it, fill us in on this DJ in the comic room and what show this is...and how did you find him?
> Thanks!


Oh, it's nothing - While you're at it, go ahead and let a "trained molester" watch your kids dumbass.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I joined the great socal soccer forum in 2013 and I know for a Fact that dads had more then 1 avatars.  I have EJ, Justus, Soccerhelper and I'm thinking of doing soccerhealer if EJ gets the boot.  Can you please fill me in on who has more then one?  I'm on to a one lawyer already and I think he has three or four.  I can tell by the way he right.  I am not going to spell the beans but I'm so on to this guy.


You're the worst when it comes to multiple profiles.  At least YOU don't deny it.  You also had "dave" something or other  and who knows what else.  I don't babysit everyone's profile, and there's no rule against it, but I have one.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> 3 questions you couldn't answer one.
> If you don't know what you're posting, think twice about posting it.
> Next.


Couldn't or chose not to?  Like you choose to ignore dozens of incriminating posts I leave here that show you're a fool?  The woman admits being a Marxist.  BLM is a farce and, unfortunately, most of American sympathizers don't bother to even look at the BLM page to see what their self described "mission statement" is.  I have... so have some others and they're starting to speak publicly about how they don't support it.  BLM's days are numbered.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I didn't ask what a Marxist believes, but thanks.


And yet another one.  Jason Whitlock is an educated, articulate black man that covers professional sports and has done so for years.









						Jason Whitlock slams professional sports owners for caving to Black Lives Matter's agenda
					

They're unwilling to defend the values that they built their businesses on, says Jason Whitlock, writer and partner for Outkick.com.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're the worst when it comes to multiple profiles.  At least YOU don't deny it.  You also had "dave" something or other  and who knows what else.  I don't babysit everyone's profile, and there's no rule against it, but* I have one.*


Be honest?  I will take you at your word.  Surfer Dave, that's write.  EJ got suspended for false advertising.  I made an ad called, "Socal Elitist Soccer Academy."  It was not for the kids, it was for the parents who were elitist and they wanted their dd to play Elite soccer, although their dd was not elite, all world or all anything.  She just wanted an "in" to the school.  I always told you guys when I made the switch and why.  All my reasons why were 100% correct and I never mislead people on here.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And yet another one.  Jason Whitlock is an educated, articulate black man that covers professional sports and has done so for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're indescribably clueless.
I don't know how old you are, but if you think you might move up in your job or something, you won't. You're too dumb.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> You're indescribably clueless.
> I don't know how old you are, but if you think you might move up in your job or something, you won't. You're too dumb.


I'm starting to believe "Outlaw" is the 40's something 400 pound guy living in his mom's basement.


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" It's the game they play, change the narrative, the meaning "*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these song lyrics?....If so...I like them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> You're indescribably clueless.
> I don't know how old you are, but if you think you might move up in your job or something, you won't. You're too dumb.


Oh, I'm dumb because I posted something from an "Uncle Tom"?  Are black people too stupid to think for themselves now?  You think maybe Jason didn't get the BLM memo?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm starting to believe "Outlaw" is the 40's something 400 pound guy living in his mom's basement.


I'm starting to believe you're only here to keep your mouth around Methy's tranny cock.


----------



## Torros (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I joined the great socal soccer forum in 2013 and I know for a Fact that dads had more then 1 avatars.  I have EJ, Justus, Soccerhelper and I'm thinking of doing soccerhealer if EJ gets the boot.  Can you please fill me in on who has more then one?  I'm on to a one lawyer already and I think he has three or four.  I can tell by the way he right.  I am not going to spell the beans but I'm so on to this guy.


Messy has three.


----------



## Torros (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> If you agree with Ricky F's post, you are coocoo too.


Predictable response from the resident loon.

Please continue and coocoo are your go to rreplys.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Torros said:


> Predictable response from the resident loon.
> 
> Please continue and coocoo are your go to rreplys.


Please continue.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Torros said:


> Predictable response from the resident loon.
> 
> Please continue and coocoo are your go to rreplys.


I use "please continue" when I feel that a response that someone is rebutting me is actually proving my point, and "coocoo" when there is too much nonsense to bother with in more detail.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> I use "please continue" when I feel that a response that someone is rebutting me is actually proving my point, and "coocoo" when there is too much nonsense to bother with in more detail.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

Torros said:


> Messy has three.


How sure are you?  PM me the ones and I will monitor.  I;m watching two of them closely.  I think it's cheating and having a special friend or ally on here when the rest of us are all alone is not fare at all.  I will admit when I get a "like" from a Tech or really anyone, I get a dopamine feeling shooting in my neurotransmitter between my neurons. It;s a feel good food for the brain.  Some people have an unbalance amount and they get depressed because they don;t make good dope.  So big pharma loads them up with the anti depressed stuff but that makes them worse and they kill themselves. Depression is real and it;s real, real when you lose your job and everything you worked for is all gone.  Or, you dreamed of marrying a prince and he turned into a toad and left you with three kids. I hear 20+ serviceman men and woman kill themselves every day and that stat is climbing.  How would you feel if you joined the Army and you look at all the division right now in our country? I would wonder what I gave up my legs for.  Were all online hood rats looking for dopamine ((dope for our brains))


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> I use "please continue" when I feel that a response that someone is rebutting me is actually proving my point, and "coocoo" when there is too much nonsense to bother with in more detail.


Or, he will just ignore and call you names like others on here.....


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> If Mr. Ware had been black, he'd be the dead one in this story, wouldn't he?



*A. You are one Sick Fuck !
B. This a " Blood " relative you're supporting below....





*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Or, he will just ignore and call you names like others on here.....


*Nothing like " Name " calling....you lout.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nothing like " Name " calling....you lout.*


Is lout a word in Scrabble?
*LOUT* is a valid *scrabble word*
I learned a new word today.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Is lout a word in Scrabble?
> *LOUT* is a valid *scrabble word*
> I learned a new word today.


*Now go outside and shout it " Lout ".....!*
*Remember.....Rome wasn't built in one day.*


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How sure are you?  PM me the ones and I will monitor.  I;m watching two of them closely.  I think it's cheating and having a special friend or ally on here when the rest of us are all alone is not fare at all.  I will admit when I get a "like" from a Tech or really anyone, I get a dopamine feeling shooting in my neurotransmitter between my neurons. It;s a feel good food for the brain.  Some people have an unbalance amount and they get depressed because they don;t make good dope.  So big pharma loads them up with the anti depressed stuff but that makes them worse and they kill themselves. Depression is real and it;s real, real when you lose your job and everything you worked for is all gone.  Or, you dreamed of marrying a prince and he turned into a toad and left you with three kids. I hear 20+ serviceman men and woman kill themselves every day and that stat is climbing.  How would you feel if you joined the Army and you look at all the division right now in our country? I would wonder what I gave up my legs for.  Were all online hood rats looking for dopamine ((dope for our brains))


I have exactly one. Torros gets confused easily...but nobody cares how many of him there are.
You make some good points.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I have exactly one. Torros gets confused easily...but nobody cares how many of him there are.
> You make some good points.



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS *

*Is all you need to know...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How sure are you?  PM me the ones and I will monitor.  I;m watching two of them closely.  I think it's cheating and having a special friend or ally on here when the rest of us are all alone is not fare at all.  I will admit when I get a "like" from a Tech or really anyone, I get a dopamine feeling shooting in my neurotransmitter between my neurons. It;s a feel good food for the brain.  Some people have an unbalance amount and they get depressed because they don;t make good dope.  So big pharma loads them up with the anti depressed stuff but that makes them worse and they kill themselves. Depression is real and it;s real, real when you lose your job and everything you worked for is all gone.  Or, you dreamed of marrying a prince and he turned into a toad and left you with three kids. I hear 20+ serviceman men and woman kill themselves every day and that stat is climbing.  How would you feel if you joined the Army and you look at all the division right now in our country? I would wonder what I gave up my legs for.  Were all online hood rats looking for dopamine ((dope for our brains))


You need a keeper.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I have exactly one. Torros gets confused easily...but nobody cares how many of him there are.
> You make some good points.


If you understand and agree with anything this guy writes you might need a keeper too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

Black Lives Matter... unless you're black and assassinate a black man in front of his 4-year old daughter.  Will Al Sharpton speak at the funeral?  Maybe New York should defund police so the victim never gets justice.









						WATCH: New York father walking with daughter is shot in broad daylight
					

A surveillance camera was rolling as a father walking with his daughter across the street was gunned down in the Bronx section of New York City as they traveled home.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> You're indescribably clueless.
> I don't know how old you are, but if you think you might move up in your job or something, you won't. You're too dumb.


I can do this every fucking day, Methy.  7 black on black murders... EVERY FUCKING DAY.  Does this man's life matter to you?  Will Al Sharpton speak at his funeral?  Will LeBron pay for the little girl's counseling?  How about her college education?  









						WATCH: New York father walking with daughter is shot in broad daylight
					

A surveillance camera was rolling as a father walking with his daughter across the street was gunned down in the Bronx section of New York City as they traveled home.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Please continue.


How about you, Ebola?  Does this man's life matter to you?  I'll bet it mattered to the 6-year old daughter that watched him die.  You think Kevin Hart will send her family some money?  Will the NBA wear HER name on their jerseys?  Should we defund the police?  I wonder if the black man on the bicycle, who witnessed the entire thing, will offer up a description of the shooter... that's unknown at THIS time.  Shocking, right?









						WATCH: New York father walking with daughter is shot in broad daylight
					

A surveillance camera was rolling as a father walking with his daughter across the street was gunned down in the Bronx section of New York City as they traveled home.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

In the south, people were blaming their financial problems on the newly freed slaves that lived around them.  Lynchings were becoming a popular way of resolving some of the anger that whites had in relation to the free blacks.









						History of Lynching in America
					

White Americans used lynching to terrorize and control Black people in the 19th and early 20th centuries. NAACP led a courageous battle against lynching.




					www.naacp.org


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *If you understand and agree with anything this guy writes you might need a keeper too.*


This is the best compliment I have ever received in all my writing awards.  When your little brain thinks one way, that's all you get........


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2020)

Reform indeed...

NEW YORK (AP) — Still reeling from the coronavirus pandemic and street protests over the police killing of George Floyd, exhausted cities around the nation are facing yet another challenge: a surge in shootings that has left dozens dead, including young children.

The spike defies easy explanation, experts say, pointing to the toxic mix of issues facing America in 2020: an unemployment rate not seen in a generation, a pandemic that has killed more than 130,000 people, stay-at-home orders, rising anger over police brutality, intense stress, even the weather.

“I think it’s just a perfect storm of distress in America,” said Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms after a weekend of bloodshed in her city.

Jerry Ratcliffe, a Temple University criminal justice professor and host of the “Reducing Crime” podcast, put it more bluntly: “Anybody who thinks they can disentangle all of this probably doesn’t know what they’re talking about.”

President Donald Trump has seized on the violence for political gain, accusing Democrats of being weak and suggesting the crime wave is being driven by recent protests calling for racial justice, police reform and drastic cuts in law enforcement funding.

“Law and order are the building blocks of the American dream, but if anarchy prevails, this dream comes crumbling down,” White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany said last week.

*Police officials in New York City and elsewhere say the recent bloodshed has shown there are consequences to some reforms they see as misguided, particularly on bail reform, enacted before the protests happened but exacerbated by the moment.

Emboldened criminals feel “that the cops can’t do anything anymore, that no one likes the police, that they can get away with things, that it’s safe to carry a gun out on the street,” New York Police Department Chief Terence Monahan said this week.*

Monahan’s remarks came after a holiday weekend that saw a wave of shootings leaving 10 dead. Through Sunday, shootings were up more than 53% — to 585 — so far this year.

The recent spasm of violence was captured in a New York Post headline about a crime-ravaged city crying out for help. It was nearly identical to one that ran 30 years ago — when there were more than 2,000 murders a year. But crime has been declining for more than a decade — there were about 300 last year. 

Crime has spiked in other major cities, too. In Dallas, violent crime increased more than 14% from April to June. In Philadelphia, homicides were up 20% for the week ending July 5 over last year at this time. In Atlanta, 31 people were shot over the weekend, five fatally, compared with seven shootings and one killing over the same week in 2019.

*Some police unions say officers just aren’t doing their jobs over fear of being charged with crime.*

Bottoms, a Democrat, lashed out after an 8-year-old girl was shot and killed near the Atlanta Wendy’s restaurant where Rayshard Brooks died three weeks earlier in a confrontation with police who were later charged criminally.

“That’s an important movement that’s happening,” she said at a news conference. “But this random, wild, wild West shoot ’em up because you can has got to stop.”

entire article:








						Exhausted cities face another challenge: a surge in violence
					

NEW YORK (AP) — Still reeling from the coronavirus pandemic and street protests over the <a href="https://apnews...




					apnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Reform indeed...
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) — Still reeling from the coronavirus pandemic and street protests over the police killing of George Floyd, exhausted cities around the nation are facing yet another challenge: a surge in shootings that has left dozens dead, including young children.
> 
> ...


The people are restless, angry, in need of leadership. There is a huge void at the top of government right now. One idiot with a group of sycophants terrified to upset the wannabe king. We need a national plan. I guess we will have to wait until January 2021 for Biden to clean up the mess like Democrats always do. Economies always do better with a Democrat in the White House, it's a proven fact.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Reform indeed...
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) — Still reeling from the coronavirus pandemic and street protests over the police killing of George Floyd, exhausted cities around the nation are facing yet another challenge: a surge in shootings that has left dozens dead, including young children.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mr. President. You did it! Between this and your handling of the pandemic, you should be re-elected.

“The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will soon — and I mean very soon — come to an end,” Trump says. “Beginning on January 20th of 2017, safety will be restored.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the south, people were blaming their financial problems on the newly freed slaves that lived around them.  Lynchings were becoming a popular way of resolving some of the anger that whites had in relation to the free blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the old days, everybody was lynched.  Do you think black people invented THAT too?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The people are restless, angry, in need of leadership. There is a huge void at the top of government right now. One idiot with a group of sycophants terrified to upset the wannabe king. We need a national plan. I guess we will have to wait until January 2021 for Biden to clean up the mess like Democrats always do. Economies always do better with a Democrat in the White House, it's a proven fact.


Really?  Because we had a record economy and record employment with Trump in the White House.

Hey, dipshit, if you want Biden in the White House... you'd better tell him to call off his Senate campaign.  He's applying for the wrong job.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Thank you, Mr. President. You did it! Between this and your handling of the pandemic, you should be re-elected.
> 
> “The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will soon — and I mean very soon — come to an end,” Trump says. “Beginning on January 20th of 2017, safety will be restored.”


Remember when the racist "stop and frisk" of blacks brought ALL KINDS of crime numbers down in New York? 

Maybe we should bring back "HANDS IN YOUR SAGGY PANTS POCKETS... DON'T LOOT" for you kids again?


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  Because we had a record economy and record employment with Trump in the White House.
> 
> Hey, dipshit, if you want Biden in the White House... you'd better tell him to call off his Senate campaign.  He's applying for the wrong job.


You must not have noticed; Biden is kicking ass. Looks like you need a new candidate, son.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> In the old days, everybody was lynched.  Do you think black people invented THAT too?


They have invented many things that advanced technology and we now depend on, but I don't think being lynched was their idea? Did you hear that from Kayleigh?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The people are restless, angry, in need of leadership. There is a huge void at the top of government right now. One idiot with a group of sycophants terrified to upset the wannabe king. We need a national plan. I guess we will have to wait until January 2021 for Biden to clean up the mess like Democrats always do. Economies always do better with a Democrat in the White House, it's a proven fact.


States and cities run their own police departments. 

If there is a rise in crime in a city, the onus is on the leadership in that particular city. 

It is not the Feds job to take over policing issues. 

These cities with these issues are all self inflicted. Most of the worst cities related to crime, etc have been run by Dems for decades.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> States and cities run their own police departments.
> 
> If there is a rise in crime in a city, the onus is on the leadership in that particular city.
> 
> ...


“The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will soon — and I mean very soon — come to an end,” Trump says. “Beginning on January 20th of 2017, safety will be restored.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> States and cities run their own police departments.
> 
> If there is a rise in crime in a city, the onus is on the leadership in that particular city.
> 
> ...


So passing the buck is a republican tradition or just a trump thing? I meant overall, covid, civil unrest, economy, schools opening, etc. A plan, a national one something to build from. trump is attempting to ignore it all and hope it all goes away. He is declaring victory when things are getting worse. Much of it his fault as governors in Florida, Texas, Arizona, Georgia and South Carolina aim to please trump not do what's best for their people. The rant by the law Vegas mayor comes to mind, "JUST OPEN! Im not responsible for how to do it safely. JUST OPEN!!!!" The feds have the resources, the CDC, the research assets to set policy, yet they aren't. They did in the past and we got through things in a much better and safer way. Why do we pay federal taxes if they won't help in a time of need?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have invented many things that advanced technology and we now depend on, but I don't think being lynched was their idea? Did you hear that from Kayleigh?


Sometimes it's best to just stick with the classics.  Sandra Bland was a traditionalist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> You must not have noticed; Biden is kicking ass. Looks like you need a new candidate, son.


Kicking ass at what... hiding?


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Kicking ass at what... hiding?


If you were smarter, you’d know.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> “The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will soon — and I mean very soon — come to an end,” Trump says. “Beginning on January 20th of 2017, safety will be restored.”


Well, when your "people" stop killing each other and blaming white cops for it, crime WILL go down.  Has Oblamy or Big Mike stood up to ask all the oppressed victims to stop murdering each other and looting?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> If you were smarter, you’d know.


I'm smart enough to know that if you don't vote for Biden, YOU AIN'T BLACK!


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, when your "people" stop killing each other and blaming white cops for it, crime WILL go down.  Has Oblamy or Big Mike stood up to ask all the oppressed victims to stop murdering each other and looting?


Did this happen, as Trump said it would?
He said he would do it.

“The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will soon — and I mean very soon — come to an end,” Trump says. “Beginning on January 20th of 2017, safety will be restored.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So passing the buck is a republican tradition or just a trump thing? I meant overall, covid, civil unrest, economy, schools opening, etc. A plan, a national one something to build from. trump is attempting to ignore it all and hope it all goes away. He is declaring victory when things are getting worse. Much of it his fault as governors in Florida, Texas, Arizona, Georgia and South Carolina aim to please trump not do what's best for their people. The rant by the law Vegas mayor comes to mind, "JUST OPEN! Im not responsible for how to do it safely. JUST OPEN!!!!" The feds have the resources, the CDC, the research assets to set policy, yet they aren't. They did in the past and we got through things in a much better and safer way. Why do we pay federal taxes if they won't help in a time of need?


I remember when Trump tried to set policy... you pussies called him a dictator.  Then he let the governors set policy and you called him a coward.  

Which is it, Pu?  What would Corn Row Joe finna do, fam?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Did this happen, as Trump said it would?
> He said he would do it.
> 
> “The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will soon — and I mean very soon — come to an end,” Trump says. “Beginning on January 20th of 2017, safety will be restored.”


He's tried to do it... but you black people seem to think your feral behavior is acceptable.  Hey, fam, we don't paint streets in THIS country.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2020)

From the FBI crime in 2017:
There were an estimated 382.9 violent crimes per 100,000 inhabitants in 2017, a rate that fell 0.9 percent when compared with the 2016 estimated violent crime rate and dropped 16.5 percent from the 2008 estimate. (See Tables *1* and *1A*.)

*Violent Crime Figure*
_This figure is a line graph that presents trends in the estimated number of violent crimes for the nation from 2013 through 2017. In 2013, there were 1,168,298 violent crimes. In 2014, there were 1,153,022 violent crimes. In 2015, there were 1,199,310 violent crimes. In 2016, there were 1,250,162 violent crimes. In 2017, there were 1,247,321 violent crimes. The figure is based on statistics from Table 1.




_

from the FBI crime in 2018:
*For the second consecutive year, the estimated number of violent crimes in the nation decreased when compared with the previous year’s statistics, according to FBI figures released today. In 2018, violent crime was down 3.3 percent from the 2017 number. Property crimes also dropped 6.3 percent, marking the 16th consecutive year the collective estimates for these offenses declined.*

The 2018 statistics show the estimated rate of violent crime was 368.9 offenses per 100,000 inhabitants, and the estimated rate of property crime was 2,199.5 offenses per 100,000 inhabitants. The violent crime rate fell 3.9 percent when compared with the 2017 rate; the property crime rate declined 6.9 percent.

from the FBI crime in 2019...
*Preliminary statistics show overall declines in both violent and property crime in the first half of 2019 compared to the same time frame the previous year, according to FBI crime statistics released today.*

The _Preliminary Semiannual Uniform Crime Report_ covers January through June 2019. It contains data from more than 14,000 law enforcement agencies nationwide that voluntarily submitted information to the FBI’s Uniform Crime Reporting Program.

According to the report, all categories of violent crime offenses decreased between the first half of 2018 and the first half of 2019, including:


Robbery (-7.4 percent)
Rape (-7.3 percent)
Murder and nonnegligent manslaughter (-3.9 percent)
Aggravated assault (-0.3 percent)
Property crime also declined during the same period, specifically:


Burglary (-11.1 percent)
Motor vehicle theft (-6.7 percent)
Larceny-theft (-4.2 percent)
The full _Crime in the United States, 2019_ report will be released later this year.









						2019 Preliminary Crime Statistics Released | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

According to the FBI's Preliminary Semiannual Uniform Crime Report, both violent crime and property crime decreased in the first half of 2019 compared to the same time frame in 2018.




					www.fbi.gov


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's tried to do it... but you black people seem to think your feral behavior is acceptable.  Hey, fam, we don't paint streets in THIS country.


So like with your childish taunts implying those you disagree with are "gay", as you have displayed in your world that is one of the worst showings of disrespect, we can now add you see calling someone black is a proper insult as well. At least you don't hide it. Good for you, own your fear and hate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So like with your childish taunts implying those you disagree with are "gay", as you have displayed in your world that is one of the worst showings of disrespect, we can now add you see calling someone black is a proper insult as well. At least you don't hide it. Good for you, own your fear and hate.


What are you babbling about now?  I never said someone disagreeing with me is gay.  I don't care if you're gay, black or both.  If you're gay, be gay, but you don't need a parade and you don't need to bring your rainbow flag to my soccer game.

If you're black, stop whining.  You are your own oppressor and the rest of us are tired of you being attention whores and lacking self accountability.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What are you babbling about now?  I never said someone disagreeing with me is gay.  I don't care if you're gay, black or both.  If you're gay, be gay, but you don't need a parade and you don't need to bring your rainbow flag to my soccer game.
> 
> If you're black, stop whining.  You are your own oppressor and the rest of us are tired of you being attention whores and lacking self accountability.


I'll make sure to continue point out your constant hypocrisy when I see it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What are you babbling about now?  I never said someone disagreeing with me is gay.  I don't care if you're gay, black or both.  If you're gay, be gay, but you don't need a parade and you don't need to bring your rainbow flag to my soccer game.
> 
> If you're black, stop whining.  You are your own oppressor and the rest of us are tired of you being attention whores and lacking self accountability.


So you are tired of people standing up for their rights?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are tired of people standing up for their rights?


What rights do black people not have?  Painting graffiti on streets?  Burning down buildings?  Stealing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This is the best compliment I have ever received in all my writing awards.  When your little brain thinks one way, that's all you get........


I’m here for you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This is the best compliment I have ever received in all my writing awards.  When your little brain thinks one way, that's all you get........



*You are quite the mentally tormented individual....aren't you.*
*Awards....the only A-wards you know is the one you are situated 
in at the moment....You definitely do not think from the frontal lobe
region of your grey matter. And... " That's all you get "...!*


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 8, 2020)

Can somebody please explain, Don Lemon’s change of heart.  The media hypocrisy is pretty legit...He just did a crappy interview with Terry Crews and TC was trying to say some of the same things.  DL is actually saying the same thing, many on here are posting.  Can we all agree the media is a bit slanted left: CNN/MSNBC/AP/NYT/WAP....as well as Fox to the right...Does anybody really think the points in 2013 are less pertinent now?









						CNN's Don Lemon: Bill O'Reilly's Criticism Of Black Community "Doesn't Go Far Enough"
					

DON LEMON, CNN ANCHOR: I want to talk to you because we're going to take a break from the headlines to talk about something I've had on my mind for quite some time now. So much so that I felt compelled to bring back our segment where we hold politicians, leaders, and pundits accountable for what...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Can somebody please explain, Don Lemon’s change of heart.  The media hypocrisy is pretty legit...He just did a crappy interview with Terry Crews and TC was trying to say some of the same things.  DL is actually saying the same thing, many on here are posting.  Can we all agree the media is a bit slanted left: CNN/MSNBC/AP/NYT/WAP....as well as Fox to the right...Does anybody really think the points in 2013 are less pertinent now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not AP not Reuters not BBC not WSJ. Right is Fox, OAN, Breitbart, Limbaugh, town hall, red state


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 8, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Can we all agree the media is a bit slanted left: CNN/MSNBC/AP/NYT/WAP....as well as Fox to the right.


If one believes that NY Times, Wash Post, etc is not heavily biased then I don't know what to say. They are not anywhere close to neutral. Watch Dem talking points and then read them. Tell me where you can see any light in between what they talk about vs Dems. 

And yes Fox is to the right. 

I find it however amazing that people think most of the national news orgs are str8 shooters. 

If you want to have a more informed, more nuanced view of everything you must read/watch news from across the spectrum. You will get both sides of an issue. Fox leaves out details, NY Times leaves out details, etc. The best way to be informed as an example is read both. The truth lies somewhere in between. 

One of the best places to go to is www.realclearpolitics.com If you visit that daily you will find for example an article from the NY Times, then one from the Washington Examiner, another from CNN, then one from the Federalist. Rinse repeat.

You will see what the other side is arguing (taxes, guns, free speech, foreign policy, etc. ) 

It is very easy to tell when a person only gets their news/info from one side of the spectrum. Now reading from multiple perspectives will not necessarily change your mind, but it may have you moderate certain positions/opinions. Or at a MINIMUM understand the argument the other side is making.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Another way to be discerning to listen to what our leaders actually say... although that seems biased to some people...the Stupid People, primarily.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 8, 2020)

I may not have been clear in what I wrote:

Left: CNN/MSNBC/AP/NYT/WAP
Right: Fox

This is what I meant...

I agree there are slants in either side and things are left out....

I am interested in what people think of Don Lemon and his 180.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Another way to be discerning to listen to what our leaders actually say... although that seems biased to some people...the Stupid People, primarily.


Yes, listen to our leaders...Trump’s speech last Friday was not divisive.  We watched the whole speech.  I’m curious what people found divisive and racist?  He said nothing of the sort.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Another way to be discerning to listen to what our leaders actually say... although that seems biased to some people...the Stupid People, primarily.


The President of the United States is one of our leaders.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 8, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I may not have been clear in what I wrote:
> 
> Left: CNN/MSNBC/AP/NYT/WAP
> Right: Fox
> ...


His change of heart is related to politics. He is very political. Just watch how his position changes relative to the politics involved.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The President of the United States is one of our leaders.


Just listen to his words. You don’t need the news media to interpret for you.
If he keeps talking this way every day, with the full-blown racism, he will see how many Americans he leads come November.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I may not have been clear in what I wrote:
> 
> Left: CNN/MSNBC/AP/NYT/WAP
> Right: Fox
> ...


Right: Fox, OAN, Limbaugh, Breitbart, Red State, Town Hall.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Just listen to his words. You don’t need the news media to interpret for you.
> If he keeps talking this way every day, with the full-blown racism, he will see how many Americans he leads come November.


Urine an idiot and a hypocrite.
Listen to your leaders.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> If one believes that NY Times, Wash Post, etc is not heavily biased then I don't know what to say. They are not anywhere close to neutral. Watch Dem talking points and then read them. Tell me where you can see any light in between what they talk about vs Dems.
> 
> And yes Fox is to the right.
> 
> ...


I listen to this conservative Republican group frequently --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280486725165502464


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The President of the United States is one of our leaders.


Fake news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Urine an idiot and a hypocrite.
> Listen to your leaders.


The leaders say wear a mask, social distance, stay at home and we will get this under control. What do your leaders say?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The leaders say wear a mask, social distance, stay at home and we will get this under control. What do your leaders say?


I think for myself because Im an American.
Messy said follow the leader.
Messy is the trained seal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280999763987464194
Fat Lives Matter.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280999763987464194
> Fat Lives Matter.


I saw this yesterday, and for the life of me, I do not understand why people think they can break car windows, seriously threaten people, and then people are surprised when it escalates the way it did...dude got messed up and the only person he has to blame is himself...he picked a fight, was not fitted with the right equipment, and lost fantastically.

By the way...I think the whole thing is horrible, all the way around.  You also have to be some kind of stupid to think you can beat a car.  Just get out of the way and let them leave.  Idiots.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I saw this yesterday, and for the life of me, I do not understand why people think they can break car windows, seriously threaten people, and then people are surprised when it escalates the way it did...dude got messed up and the only person he has to blame is himself...he picked a fight, was not fitted with the right equipment, and lost fantastically.
> 
> By the way...I think the whole thing is horrible, all the way around.  You also have to be some kind of stupid to think you can beat a car.  Just get out of the way and let them leave.  Idiots.


We get what we ask for, and this guy was begging for it.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 8, 2020)

C


Desert Hound said:


> His change of heart is related to politics. He is very political. Just watch how his position changes relative to the politics involved.


$$$$ caused his change of heart.  He is an hypocrite asshat...both he and Fredo.  The way Cuomo went after the St. Louis dude made him look stupid.  Can’t CNN do better?


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think for myself because Im an American.
> Messy said follow the leader.
> Messy is the trained seal.


I’m much more of an independent thinker than you’ll ever be.
You’re a walking cliche.
Sorry dude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280999763987464194
> Fat Lives Matter.


OMG, too Funny, WTF did they think would happen?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280999763987464194
> Fat Lives Matter.


It’s even better the second time.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s even better the second time.


He was warned once with the “soft” take down on the clip-turn, and failed to heed the message...umm why not let the car go?  How many would just sit there and let somebody break windows and threaten them even in a car.  I doubt many.  I would claim self defense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m much more of an independent thinker than you’ll ever be.


Sure you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m much more of an independent thinker than you’ll ever be.
> You’re a walking cliche.
> Sorry dude.


Nailed it! He strives for cliche' acceptance in his large group of "free thinkers" that all say exactly the same things, in the same time frame just after trump or those doing his thinking for him make a declaration . . .  then when trump does a 180 they all do simultaneously. It's like performance art without the subtlety, flair or context. Think water ballet with water hogs.


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How sure are you?  PM me the ones and I will monitor.  I;m watching two of them closely.  I think it's cheating and having a special friend or ally on here when the rest of us are all alone is not fare at all.  I will admit when I get a "like" from a Tech or really anyone, I get a dopamine feeling shooting in my neurotransmitter between my neurons. It;s a feel good food for the brain.  Some people have an unbalance amount and they get depressed because they don;t make good dope.  So big pharma loads them up with the anti depressed stuff but that makes them worse and they kill themselves. Depression is real and it;s real, real when you lose your job and everything you worked for is all gone.  Or, you dreamed of marrying a prince and he turned into a toad and left you with three kids. I hear 20+ serviceman men and woman kill themselves every day and that stat is climbing.  How would you feel if you joined the Army and you look at all the division right now in our country? I would wonder what I gave up my legs for.  Were all online hood rats looking for dopamine ((dope for our brains))


Legend, Wez and Messy. It is no secret.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> Legend, Wez and Messy. It is no secret.


I was Legend and now I’m just a legend.
That was a long time ago. 
That‘s it, though. Wasn’t Wez.


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I was Legend and now I’m just a legend.
> That was a long time ago.
> That‘s it, though. Wasn’t Wez.


Sure, if you say so dude. And wasn't and isn't are not the same thing.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I was Legend and now I’m just a legend.
> That was a long time ago.
> That‘s it, though. Wasn’t Wez.


Plus you lied to me


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I use "please continue" when I feel that a response that someone is rebutting me is actually proving my point, and "coocoo" when there is too much nonsense to bother with in more detail.


Then you should label yourself coocoo. 

So just for the record, are you a supporter of the Black Lives Matter organization and movement?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nailed it! He strives for cliche' acceptance in his large group of "free thinkers" that all say exactly the same things, in the same time frame just after trump or those doing his thinking for him make a declaration . . .  then when trump does a 180 they all do simultaneously. It's like performance art without the subtlety, flair or context. Think water ballet with water hogs.


Daffy at his best


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> Then you should label yourself coocoo.
> 
> So just for the record, are you a supporter of the Black Lives Matter organization and movement?


Who isn’t? It appears that most American institutions now support the BLM movement. It’s a necessity to fully and deeply confront our racist history, isn’t it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Daffy at his best


"Thank you, thank you very much . . . "


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Who isn’t? It appears that most American institutions now support the BLM movement. It’s a necessity to fully and deeply confront our racist history, isn’t it?


So now you're Espola too?

Have you actually been in their website? And I will state that most WERE in full support, until they, like me, visited their websir.  The black community is beginning to take notice that their cause has been hijacked and once again they are pawns for the left.


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I use "please continue" when I feel that a response that someone is rebutting me is actually proving my point, and "coocoo" when there is too much nonsense to bother with in more detail.


What's wrong. You don't like my question? 

Are you in support of the Black Lives Matter organization and their agenda?


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Thank you, thank you very much . . . "


Hey Rat Patrol. Are you in support of the Black Lives Matter organization and their agenda?


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> So now you're Espola too?
> 
> Have you actually been in their website? And I will state that most WERE in full support, until they, like me, visited their websir.  The black community is beginning to take notice that their cause has been hijacked and once again they are pawns for the left.







__





						Loading…
					





					blacklivesmatter.com
				




Not seeing a problem.
You don’t like that it takes a broader social justice platform beyond just police brutality? No big deal.
Looks like an activist website.


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So up till today you had not even been on their website, correct? And according to Don Lemon the only thing the BLM is about is police brutality. No broader spectrum. So which is it?


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> Then you should label yourself coocoo.
> 
> So just for the record, are you a supporter of the Black Lives Matter organization and movement?


I am a supporter of the BLM philosophy, but I don't know enough about the "organization" to have an opinion about it.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> So up till today you had not even been on their website, correct? And according to Don Lemon the only thing the BLM is about is police brutality. No broader spectrum. So which is it?


Which is what? You’re freaking out, dude. Not the first time. 
Take a breath. 
America always wins.


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I am a supporter of the BLM philosophy, but I don't know enough about the "organization" to have an opinion about it.


Well educate yourself. Go to their website and read in the About section what their philosophy is all about. If you believe in dismantling the family unit as we know it and the trans agenda then it is a group for you. The name "Black Lives Matter" is very easy to unify under so many people are jumping on board without knowing what they are supporting.


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Which is what? You’re freaking out, dude. Not the first time.
> Take a breath.
> America always wins.


So you don't believe in the "Nuclear Family". A Mom, Dad and kids? You want to do away with that. You are all in on the trans agenda? Good to know this about you. Glad you're revealing more of yourself to us.

Are you gonna tell Terry Crews to stop freaking out as well? I doubt it.


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I am a supporter of the BLM philosophy, but I don't know enough about the "organization" to have an opinion about it.


Directly off their website:

 We make space for transgender brothers and sisters to participate and lead.

We are self-reflexive and do the work required to dismantle cisgender privilege and uplift Black trans folk, especially Black trans women who continue to be disproportionately impacted by trans-antagonistic violence.

We build a space that affirms Black women and is free from sexism, misogyny, and environments in which men are centered.

We practice empathy. We engage comrades with the intent to learn about and connect with their contexts.

We make our spaces family-friendly and enable parents to fully participate with their children. We dismantle the patriarchal practice that requires mothers to work “double shifts” so that they can mother in private even as they participate in public justice work.

We disrupt the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure requirement by supporting each other as extended families and “villages” that collectively care for one another, especially our children, to the degree that mothers, parents, and children are comfortable.

We foster a queer‐affirming network. When we gather, we do so with the intention of freeing ourselves from the tight grip of heteronormative thinking, or rather, the belief that all in the world are heterosexual (unless s/he or they disclose otherwise).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> Hey Rat Patrol. Are you in support of the Black Lives Matter organization and their agenda?


Do you mean the stated agenda or the narrative you have been told to believe?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> Directly off their website:
> 
> We make space for transgender brothers and sisters to participate and lead.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with that? They don't state they want those things at the exclusion of others. They just want equal treatment, not anything extra, is that a bridge too far for you?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

This fine young lady has put together a list of things that are racist.

I encourage everyone to go through the list and adjust your lives accordingly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281023987242487808


----------



## Imtired (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> Directly off their website:
> 
> We make space for transgender brothers and sisters to participate and lead.
> 
> ...


Why does this make you quake in your boots?  Society is constantly evolving and needs to adapt.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> So you don't believe in the "Nuclear Family". A Mom, Dad and kids? You want to do away with that. You are all in on the trans agenda? Good to know this about you. Glad you're revealing more of yourself to us.
> 
> Are you gonna tell Terry Crews to stop freaking out as well? I doubt it.


It takes a village, amigo.
Trans is fine with me.
What are you so afraid of?
Relax, dude.
The country is going to shit with the hatred and nonsense of this President “(go ahead, punch the protester. I will pay your legal fees.” “Fine people on all sides.” “It’s 15 people, going soon to zero.”)
An old, safe choice like Biden will be better for all of us.
Remember how FDR was elected 3 times? Leaders lead.
Don’t worry.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 341546, member: 3299"

It takes a village, amigo.
Trans is fine with me.
What are you so afraid of?
Relax, dude.
The country is going to shit with the hatred and nonsense of this President
 “(go ahead, punch the protester. I will pay your legal fees.” “Fine people on all sides.” “It’s 15 people, going soon to zero.”)

An old, safe choice like Biden will be better for all of us.
Remember how FDR was elected 3 times? Leaders lead.
Don’t worry.

/QUOTE


*Hey " Messy "......when's the last time you cracked open a history book.....?*
*
It appears your Democrat washed " Wiki " search let you down once again.
Biden has never been President, nor has he been elected President
He was chosen as a " Dumb as a Rock " running mate...
Bathhouse Barry was elected " 2 " times.
FDR was elected ( 4 ) Times and he is the reason for the 22nd amendment.

How many times have I posted..." Go back to School "....my goodness I've run out 
match sticks.....
*
*" Messy " Financial = Stupid is as Stupid does.*


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 341546, member: 3299"
> 
> It takes a village, amigo.
> Trans is fine with me.
> ...


Right, FDR 4 times


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Right, FDR 4 times


Yes. He had 4 terms. Last one cut short due to death.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> It takes a village, amigo.
> Trans is fine with me.
> What are you so afraid of?
> Relax, dude.
> ...


Stick to English, punctuation and spelling...
Joe Biden is no FDR, anyone who knows history knows that.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stick to English, punctuation and spelling...
> Joe Biden is no FDR, anyone who knows history knows that.


When FDR was first elected, he was seen as a socialist devil.  Then he teamed up with Joe Stalin!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> When FDR was first elected, he was seen as a socialist devil.  Then he teamed up with Joe Stalin!


Now you are just being mean to LE . . . knowing his uh, limitations. You're gonna scare him!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

Damn... so no ghetto lottery payment to the family and no looting tonight?









						Death of Robert Fuller, found hanging from a tree in Palmdale, is ruled a suicide
					

Sheriff's investigators have concluded that Robert Fuller, whose body was found hanging from a tree in Palmdale last month, died by suicide, saying a thorough investigation found no signs of foul play and showed the 24-year-old had previously expressed suicidal behavior.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Can somebody please explain, Don Lemon’s change of heart.  The media hypocrisy is pretty legit...He just did a crappy interview with Terry Crews and TC was trying to say some of the same things.  DL is actually saying the same thing, many on here are posting.  Can we all agree the media is a bit slanted left: CNN/MSNBC/AP/NYT/WAP....as well as Fox to the right...Does anybody really think the points in 2013 are less pertinent now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because black people weren't playing the perpetual victim in 2013 and the media wasn't playing for clickbait revenue.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280999763987464194
> Fat Lives Matter.


Thank you, Rick.  Sometimes I just need a good pick-me-up like that to remember all hope is not lost.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Who isn’t? It appears that most American institutions now support the BLM movement. It’s a necessity to fully and deeply confront our racist history, isn’t it?


"Most" = 2,000 black people and 173 moronic whites with feigned guilt.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I am a supporter of the BLM philosophy, but I don't know enough about the "organization" to have an opinion about it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean the stated agenda or the narrative you have been told to believe?


Painting graffiti in the street and burning buildings... you know... to make black people "equal" an' sheeeeit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> It takes a village, amigo.
> Trans is fine with me.
> What are you so afraid of?
> Relax, dude.
> ...


How's that "village"... aka Projects... working out for the black kids?

You moron.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> Directly off their website:
> 
> We make space for transgender brothers and sisters to participate and lead.
> 
> ...


I am not one to stereotype, but blacks don’t like queers.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not one to stereotype, but blacks don’t like queers.


You had me at “I am not one to stereotype”.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You had me at “I am not one to stereotype”.


Hanapaa


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean the stated agenda or the narrative you have been told to believe?


I'm a person of color so I think I have a better understanding of this then you. Plus, I can read and comprehend something you appear to lack. 

If you are for the dismantling of the nuclear family and are all in on the trans agenda then BLM is a group for you. But what do those things have to do with Black lives and police brutality? Nothing. So why is it on their website? The Black community has started to figure out the BLM movement has been hijacked by the far left. When Don Lemon tells Terry Crews that it's just about police brutality and Crews calls him out on it why does Lemon double down on the lie?


----------



## Torros (Jul 9, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Why does this make you quake in your boots?  Society is constantly evolving and needs to adapt.


So you believe that the nuclear family needs to be done awsy with as well. Had no idea that so many of the posters on here felt that way. I wonder how their parents, spouses, kids and extended family feel.about that. You people do realize that one of the biggest crisis facing the nlack community is kids growing up without their Dads. But you guys are in support of this. Wow.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

“Trump is going out of his way to prevent us from moving forward, but we are moving forward anyway, without his blessing.” — Colin Powell


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> I'm a person of color so I think I have a better understanding of this then you. Plus, I can read and comprehend something you appear to lack.
> 
> If you are for the dismantling of the nuclear family and are all in on the trans agenda then BLM is a group for you. But what do those things have to do with Black lives and police brutality? Nothing. So why is it on their website? The Black community has started to figure out the BLM movement has been hijacked by the far left. When Don Lemon tells Terry Crews that it's just about police brutality and Crews calls him out on it why does Lemon double down on the lie?


Relax and don’t worry about it.
Black Lives Matter. 
You think the group who has that website goes a bit overboard, that’s fine.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> So you believe that the nuclear family needs to be done awsy with as well. Had no idea that so many of the posters on here felt that way. I wonder how their parents, spouses, kids and extended family feel.about that. You people do realize that one of the biggest crisis facing the nlack community is kids growing up without their Dads. But you guys are in support of this. Wow.


It’s not a zero sum game.  I got news for you, the “nuclear family” is changing for ALL types of creeds and color.  What does nuclear family mean to you?  One penis and one vagina?  Kids need stability and love to flourish and feel secure.  That can mean two moms, two dads, a grandparent and a parent.  As long as kids have a stable, constant, and loving presence in their lives, they will thrive.  That’s why they say ”it takes a village”.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It’s not a zero sum game.  I got news for you, the “nuclear family” is changing for ALL types of creeds and color.  What does nuclear family mean to you?  One penis and one vagina?  Kids need stability and love to flourish and feel secure.  That can mean two moms, two dads, a grandparent and a parent.  As long as kids have a stable, constant, and loving presence in their lives, they will thrive.  That’s why they say ”it takes a village”.


I think the vagina and penis were here first, just saying.  I know some very loving families that have two penis's and some with two vaginas and some with whatever.  The village part is what I don't like about any movement or cult.  No offense, my family of four is a nuclear bomb and I mean that.  One big atom of love.  I dont need a village leader to come over and tell me how to run my household.  Hell no!!!  I will die before that ever the hell happens and so will my family.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Torros said:


> So you believe that the nuclear family needs to be done awsy with as well. Had no idea that so many of the posters on here felt that way. I wonder how their parents, spouses, kids and extended family feel.about that. You people do realize that one of the biggest crisis facing the nlack community is kids growing up without their Dads. But you guys are in support of this. Wow.


I think you should slow down, step back, take a deep breath, and consider the possibility that the only people who buy into your interpretation of BLM are you and the guy who talked you into it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> “Trump is going out of his way to prevent us from moving forward, but we are moving forward anyway, without his blessing.” — Colin Powell


You liberals love your irrelevant "used to be" types, don't you?  Didn't Powell used to be somebody?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I think you should slow down, step back, take a deep breath, and consider the possibility that the only people who buy into your interpretation of BLM are you and the guy who talked you into it.


He provided a direct quote from the BLM manifesto.  You really HAVEN'T read it, have you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It’s not a zero sum game.  I got news for you, the “nuclear family” is changing for ALL types of creeds and color.  What does nuclear family mean to you?  One penis and one vagina?  Kids need stability and love to flourish and feel secure.  That can mean two moms, two dads, a grandparent and a parent.  As long as kids have a stable, constant, and loving presence in their lives, they will thrive.  That’s why they say ”it takes a village”.


The statistics speak for themselves.  Mama Peggy and daddy Michelle looks bad to everyone.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He provided a direct quote from the BLM manifesto.  You really HAVEN'T read it, have you?


Are you the guy that talked him into it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It’s not a zero sum game.  I got news for you, the “nuclear family” is changing for ALL types of creeds and color.  What does nuclear family mean to you?  One penis and one vagina?  Kids need stability and love to flourish and feel secure.  That can mean two moms, two dads, a grandparent and a parent.  As long as kids have a stable, constant, and loving presence in their lives, they will thrive.  That’s why they say ”it takes a village”.


Yes, fatherless families have worked so well.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, fatherless families have worked so well.


Fatherless families don't work well in a culture that assumes all families have resident fathers, except for those families who have the resources to overcome the lack of one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Fatherless families don't work well in a culture that assumes all families have resident fathers, except for those families who have the resources to overcome the lack of one.


Impossible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

NYC Black Lives Matter marches can continue despite large-event ban, de Blasio says
					

Mayor Bill de Blasio is permitting Black Lives Matter protesters to continue marching through city streets while canceling all large events through September.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Fatherless families don't work well in a culture that assumes all families have resident fathers, except for those families who have the resources to overcome the lack of one.











						Curtis Hill: Black Lives Matter movement should prioritize Black fatherhood to improve Black lives
					

Anyone truly wanting to help advance the cause of Black lives in America would do us all a favor by affirming the value of fathers.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

I am moving to Utah where cops are cops and bad guys who run from cops get shot.





__





						Utah protests erupt after 2 police officers cleared in suspect’s shooting death: reports | Fox News
					

Utah Gov. Gary Herbert declared a state of emergency Thursday evening after “civil unrest” broke out in Salt Lake City in reaction to two police officers being cleared of wrongdoing in the May shooting death of an armed suspect.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Fatherless families don't work well in a culture that assumes all families have resident fathers, except for those families who have the resources to overcome the lack of one.




The Journal of Research in Crime and Delinquency reports that the most reliable indicator of violent crime in a community is the proportion of fatherless families. Fathers typically offer economic stability, a role model for boys, greater household security, and reduced stress for mothers. This is especially true for families with adolescent boys, the most crime-prone cohort. Children from single-parent families are more prone than children from two-parent families to use drugs, be gang members, be expelled from school, be committed to reform institutions, and become juvenile murderers. Single parenthood inevitably reduces the amount of time a child has in interaction with someone who is attentive to the child's needs, including the provision of moral guidance and discipline. According to a 1993 Metropolitan Life Survey, "Violence in America's Public Schools," 71 percent of teachers and 90 percent of law enforcement officials state that the lack of parental supervision at home is a major factor that contributes to the violence in schools. Sixty-one percent of elementary students and 76 percent of secondary children agree with this assessment. 





__





						Single-Parent Families Cause Juvenile Crime (From Juvenile Crime: Opposing Viewpoints, P 62-66, 1997, A E Sadler, ed. -- See NCJ-167319) | Office of Justice Programs
					






					www.ncjrs.gov


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2020)

*Effects of Fatherless Families on Crime Rates*

*1. The Root of Crime*
Today, nearly 25 million children have an absentee father.1) According to the professional literature, the absence of the father is the single most important cause of poverty.2) The same is true for crime. Of all adolescents, those in intact married families are the least likely to commit delinquent acts.3) Children of single-parent homes are more likely to be abused, have emotional problems, engage in questionable behavior, struggle academically, and become delinquent.4) Problems with children from fatherless families can continue into adulthood. These children are three times more likely to end up in jail by the time they reach age 30 than are children raised in intact families, and5) have the highest rates of incarceration in the United States.6) According to Kevin and Karen Wright:


> Research into the idea that single-parent homes may produce more delinquents dates back to the early 19th century…. [O]fficials at New York State's Auburn Penitentiary, in an attempt to discern the causes of crime, studied the biographies of incarcerated men. Reports to the legislature in 1829 and 1830 suggested that family disintegration resulting from the death, desertion, or divorce of parents led to undisciplined children who eventually became criminals. Now well over a century later, researchers continue to examine the family background of unique populations and reach similar conclusions.7)


The growth of the poverty-ridden family today is linked directly with the growth of the family headed by the always-single mother. Children living in female-headed families with no spouse present have a poverty rate of 45.8 percent, over four times the rate of children in married-couple families (9.5 percent).8) This modern form of family disintegration – or more accurately non-formation – has its consequences for criminal behavior. The growth in crime is paralleled by the growth in families abandoned by fathers.9)
States with a lower percentage of single-parent families, on average, will have lower rates of juvenile crime. State-by-state analysis indicates that, in general, a 10 percent increase in the number of children living in single-parent homes (including divorces) accompanies a 17 percent increase in juvenile crime.10) On the contrary, children of intact married families are the least likely to engage in serious violent delinquency compared to children of single-mother, single-father, and mother-stepfather families.11)
Along with the increased probability of family poverty and heightened risk of delinquency, a father's absence is associated with a host of other social problems. The three most prominent effects are lower intellectual development, higher levels of illegitimate parenting in the teenage years, and higher levels of welfare dependency.12) According to a 1990 report from the Department of Justice, more often than not, missing and “throwaway” children come from single-parent families, families with step parents, and cohabiting-adult families.
*2. Abandoned Mothers*
In normal families a father gives support to his wife, particularly during the period surrounding birth and in the early childhood years when children make heavy demands on her.13) In popular parlance, he is her “burn-out” prevention. But a single mother does not have this support, and the added emotional and physical stress may result in fatigue and less parent availability to the child, increasing the risk of a relationship with the child that is emotionally more distant. The single mother generally is less able to attend to all of her child's needs as quickly or as fully as she could if she were well taken care of by a husband. These factors tend to affect the mother's emotional attachment to her child and in turn reduce the child's lifelong capacity for emotional attachment to others and empathy for others. Such empathy helps restrain a person from acting against others' well-being. Violent criminals obviously lack this. At the extreme, and a more common situation in America's inner cities, the distant relationship between a mother and child can become an abusing and neglectful relationship.14) Abandoned mothers, whether intentionally or unintentionally, sometimes end up abandoning their own children physically or emotionally. This causes the child to think the mother’s abandonment of them is their own fault.15)
These observations have disturbing implications for society. If the conditions in which psychopathy is bred continue to increase, then America will have proportionately more psychopaths, and society is at an increased risk of suffering in unpredictable ways.





__





						Effects of Fatherless Families on Crime Rates [Marripedia]
					






					marripedia.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2020)

*Effects of Fatherless Families on Crime Rates*

*3. Abandoned Sons*
A father's attention to his son has enormous positive effects on a boy's emotional and social development.16) But a boy abandoned by his father is deprived of a deep sense of personal security.17) According to Rolf Loeber, Professor of Psychiatry, Psychology and Epidemiology at the Western Psychiatric Institute in the University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine, “A close and intense relationship between a boy and his father prevents hostility and inappropriate aggressiveness.” This inappropriate aggressiveness is an early indication of potential delinquency later on, particularly in boys.18) Furthermore, such bad behavior is a barrier to the child's finding a place among his more normal peers,19) and aggressiveness usually is the precursor of a hostile and violent “street” attitude.20) Elijah Anderson, Professor of Sociology at the University of Pennsylvania, observes that these young men, very sensitive in their demands for “respect,” display a demeanor which communicates “deterrent aggression” not unlike the behavior that causes normal peers to reject and isolate aggressive boys in grade school.21) The message of this body language, of course, triggers rejection by the normal adult community.
*4. Absence of a Father's Authority and Discipline*
The dominant role of fathers in preventing delinquency is well-established. Over fifty years ago, this phenomenon was highlighted in the classic studies of the causes of delinquency by Sheldon and Eleanor Glueck of Harvard University.22) They described in academic terms what many children hear their mothers so often say: “Wait till your father gets home!” In a well-functioning family, the very presence of the father embodies authority, an authority conveyed through his daily involvement in family life.23) This paternal authority is critical to the prevention of psychopathology and delinquency.24)
The benefits a child receives from his relationship with his father are notably different from those derived from his relationship with his mother. The father contributes a sense of paternal authority and discipline which is conveyed through his involved presence.25) The additional benefits of his affection and attachment add to this primary benefit. Albert Bandura, professor of psychology at Stanford University, observed as early as 1959 that delinquents suffer from an absence of the father's affection.26)





__





						Effects of Fatherless Families on Crime Rates [Marripedia]
					






					marripedia.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you the guy that talked him into it?


Are you not capable of reading the fucking thing  yourself?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Fatherless families don't work well in a culture that assumes all families have resident fathers, except for those families who have the resources to overcome the lack of one.


Maybe, if you don't have the resources to overcome not having one, you keep your legs closed.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NYC Black Lives Matter marches can continue despite large-event ban, de Blasio says
> 
> 
> Mayor Bill de Blasio is permitting Black Lives Matter protesters to continue marching through city streets while canceling all large events through September.
> ...


I don’t get why these leaders keep allowing protests, while closing and limiting businesses, families, parks, beaches...it’s comical...I’ll just protest the protests with my family and friends...the leaders don’t want to upset the base.  Hypocrisy...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I don’t get why these leaders keep allowing protests, while closing and limiting businesses, families, parks, beaches...it’s comical...I’ll just protest the protests with my family and friends...the leaders don’t want to upset the base.  Hypocrisy...


Same reason they pay black families of criminals killed resisting arrest.  It's cheaper than rebuilding cities when they riot over equal treatment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Fatherless families don't work well in a culture that assumes all families have resident fathers, except for those families who have the resources to overcome the lack of one.


Wondering per your post above..
How many cultures without resident fathers are there?
I'm assuming not any?


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> When FDR was first elected, he was seen as a socialist devil.  Then he teamed up with Joe Stalin!


*Urine Idiot......Dark yellow.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Fucking ridiculous.  Now we're citing drivers for driving if there's people around.  Fuck them... I'm bummed he didn't run anybody over.









						Man Cited For Driving Pickup Truck Through Crowd Of Newton 'Black Lives Matter' Protesters
					

A 55-year-old driver was cited by police after he allegedly sped through a crowd of Black Lives Matter demonstrators at Newton City Hall on Tuesday.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fucking ridiculous.  Now we're citing drivers for driving if there's people around.  Fuck them... I'm bummed he didn't run anybody over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cite people for blocking the street.
Its a fucking law.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I don’t get why these leaders keep allowing protests, while closing and limiting businesses, families, parks, beaches...it’s comical...I’ll just protest the protests with my family and friends...the leaders don’t want to upset the base.  Hypocrisy...


Nothing new for liberals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cite people for blocking the street.
> Its a fucking law.


How about witness tampering, witness intimidation and lying to Congress?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How about witness tampering, witness intimidation and lying to Congress?


Which party?
Are you suggesting an even playing field?


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How about witness tampering, witness intimidation and lying to Congress?



*Nice.....a LIAR regurgitating MSM/Mueller LIES.
Those were very False/Manufactured charges....Very !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

How do you not love this guy?









						Trump Tells Minnesota Governor to Go Jump In a Lake, Denies Request for 'Disaster' Relief After Riots
					

You don't get to let your cities burn for political gain and then get taxpayer money for it.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It’s not a zero sum game.  I got news for you, the “nuclear family” is changing for ALL types of creeds and color.  What does nuclear family mean to you?  One penis and one vagina?  Kids need stability and love to flourish and feel secure.  That can mean two moms, two dads, a grandparent and a parent.  As long as kids have a stable, constant, and loving presence in their lives, they will thrive.  That’s why they say ”it takes a village”.


Thrive? Is this what is happening in the black communities of Chicago, Baltimore and St. Louis?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thrive? Is this what is happening in the black communities of Chicago, Baltimore and St. Louis?


How would you know? You believe trump.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

What is a Bastard?
a person born of unmarried parents; an illegitimate child.
Slang.

a vicious, despicable, or thoroughly disliked person:Some bastard slashed the tires on my car.
a person, especially a man:The poor bastard broke his leg.
something irregular, inferior, spurious, or unusual.

I'm a bastard and was adopted.  Many, many in the 60s and 70s wanted a way to have population control and freedom to have sex all the time.  They called all these mistakes bastard and fetus, inferior products that were made wrong and by accident most of time unless the sex is a girl and you want a boy so you abort the girl and try again for the boy.  Bastards and fetuses come in all colors too


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What is a Bastard?
> a person born of unmarried parents; an illegitimate child.
> Slang.
> 
> ...


Nobody cares.
Just do the right thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody cares.
> Just do the right thing.


Ok Spike.


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you not love this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should ask the 60% of the people who don’t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Maybe you should ask the 60% of the people who don’t.


I think is was way worse in 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

Bitch got to go.









						Judge: Recall of Seattle Mayor can move forward
					

Mayor of craphole city under pressure to go




					hotair.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok Spike.


Was I talking to you?


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What is a Bastard?
> a person born of unmarried parents; an illegitimate child.
> Slang.
> 
> ...


Do you really know anybody who had an abortion because they didn’t like the gender of the fetus? And that would mean a second-trimester abortion which has more restrictive legal barriers anyways. 
So I think you’re full of shit with that comment.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> *Do you really know anybody who had an abortion because they didn’t like the gender of the fetus?* And that would mean a second-trimester abortion which has more restrictive legal barriers anyways.
> *So I think you’re full of shit with that comment.*


I never said I know someone who would do such a thing.  Thank you for the kind rebuttal Messy.  How old does the little fetus have to be before mom can know what sex the fetus will be when it comes out as a baby?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Look, my friend who just had the corona scare, his wife is 14 weeks with her baby.....girl!!!!  They already know what the baby will be.  Here is the law in Cali Messy.  Viable is an interesting word.  Basically, if the fetus ((baby)) can;t make it all on it;s own, then you can kill it.  So how does one know how strong one fetus is to the other dude?

*How late can you have an abortion in California?*
There is no strict cut-off date as to when a pregnancy may be terminated. But absent special circumstances, abortion cannot be performed once the fetus becomes viable. By definition, a fetus becomes *viable* if it is likely to *sustain survival outside of the uterus*. It has to be able to survive without extraordinary medical measures.

Doctors determine whether a given fetus is viable. They make this decision on a case-by-case basis.

Typically, a fetus becomes viable around the *23rd week of the pregnancy*. Doctors also consider a fetus to be viable once it weighs at least *500 gram*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How would you know? You believe trump.


We watch the news.  Looks like the dindu nuffins crowd had another big weekend of brotherly love in Chicago, Pu.  You think black lives will eventually matter to black people or should the rest of us just feel sorry for you?









						At Least 64 Shot So Far In Chicago Weekend Shootings, Including 11 Deaths
					

At least 64 people were shot in Chicago this weekend, and 11 of those people died.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Maybe you should ask the 60% of the people who don’t.


Are they still voting for Hillary?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you really know anybody who had an abortion because they didn’t like the gender of the fetus? And that would mean a second-trimester abortion which has more restrictive legal barriers anyways.
> *So I think you’re full of shit with that comment.*


Messy, do you think I'm full of poop still?  I've heard that some selfish people want a boy first or only boy or just a girl.  When they find out it's not the gender they want, they abort it legally.  I'm sure they dont tell everyone their killing their little fetus because it's not the right sex.  That would be cruel and unusual punishment for the little fetus and not fair at all.


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Messy, do you think I'm full of poop still?  I've heard that some selfish people want a boy first or only boy or just a girl.  When they find out it's not the gender they want, they abort it legally.  I'm sure they dont tell everyone their killing their little fetus because it's not the right sex.  That would be cruel and unusual punishment for the little fetus and not fair at all.


So you’re assuming people have abortions during the second trimester because they don’t want that gender...but you have zero evidence on which to base such an inflammatory statement.

Take a pill, dude.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> So you’re assuming people have abortions during the second trimester because they don’t want that gender...but you have* zero evidence on which to base such an inflammatory statement.
> 
> Take a pill, dude.*


Classless Messy!!!!  You only care about yourself.  You and your ACLU pal and ESPY and the gang.  You assume all white people are racist.  I know what your about Messy and you sure dont care about little black babies (oh sorry, little black fetuses) before they get a chance to be viable.  Think about this Messy.  The black fetus has to be able to survive all by itself to see if he or she can breath on its own.  No help from the qualified Dr or mama.  Do they leave the fetus on the table to see if it can survive and breath and see if the fetus can turn into a baby all on its own?  WTF are you talking about? Why does one get an abortion?  Most dont go around sharing why they do it Messy.  It's a very deep and personal choice one has to make.  I guess you know the thoughts of all the young woman who get mislead into some sort of relationship only to have the man be a wimp and bail,  That happens a lot too and is one reason some abortions happen.  What other non inflammatory reasons do people kill their unborn fetus?  Messy knows the thoughts of a woman.  Nice one dude!!!


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How would you know? You believe trump.


*You really should just stick to " Hostile " retorts....it might be a little bit believable.
This passive/aggressive crap is plain lame....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you really know anybody who had an abortion because they didn’t like the gender of the fetus? And that would mean a second-trimester abortion which has more restrictive legal barriers anyways.
> So I think you’re full of shit with that comment.


*Both of your " Characters " are full of shit.....*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Messy is now talking to himself everyone.  I knew it!!!


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Classless Messy!!!!  You only care about yourself.  You and your ACLU pal and ESPY and the gang.  You assume all white people are racist.  I know what your about Messy and you sure dont care about little black babies (oh sorry, little black fetuses) before they get a chance to be viable.  Think about this Messy.  The black fetus has to be able to survive all by itself to see if he or she can breath on its own.  No help from the qualified Dr or mama.  Do they leave the fetus on the table to see if it can survive and breath and see if the fetus can turn into a baby all on its own?  WTF are you talking about? Why does one get an abortion?  Most dont go around sharing why they do it Messy.  It's a very deep and personal choice one has to make.  I guess you know the thoughts of all the young woman who get mislead into some sort of relationship only to have the man be a wimp and bail,  That happens a lot too and is one reason some abortions happen.  What other non inflammatory reasons do people kill their unborn fetus?  Messy knows the thoughts of a woman.  Nice one dude!!!


You’re babbling again. You decided to say that people have abortions because they don’t like the gender. I said do you have any evidence? You said “no.” This conversation is over.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> *You’re babbling again.* You decided to say that people have abortions because they don’t like the gender. I said do you have any evidence? You said “no.” This conversation is over.




This is why they started the program Messy. Shhhhhhhh, dont tell anyone ok.  Most of the reasons today because guys are not responsible and they just have no character and leave girls alone to deal with the mess, Messy.  Yes, physical scars and emotional scars that last a lifetime.  The dude, he's moved on is banging a way as some dogs like to do.  Not to be all sad Messy, the babies are all alive. Yes sir, every single one of them are alive and having fun and waiting to give mom a hug.  That is the truth, regardless of what you, espy, etol and the other no it all that thinks he nos what the truth is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We watch the news.  Looks like the dindu nuffins crowd had another big weekend of brotherly love in Chicago, Pu.  You think black lives will eventually matter to black people or should the rest of us just feel sorry for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What has trump done to help?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> View attachment 8117
> 
> This is why they started the program Messy. Shhhhhhhh, dont tell anyone ok.  Most of the reasons today because guys are not responsible and they just have no character and leave girls alone to deal with the mess, Messy.  Yes, physical scars and emotional scars that last a lifetime.  The dude, he's moved on is banging a way as some dogs like to do.  Not to be all sad Messy, the babies are all alive. Yes sir, every single one of them are alive and having fun and waiting to give mom a hug.  That is the truth, regardless of what you, espy, etol and the other no it all that thinks he nos what the truth is.


Sucker.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


Forgive yourself and you wont be a sucker anymore


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Messy is now talking to himself everyone.  I knew it!!!
> 
> View attachment 8115


*Yep....you knew it when you posted # 1201......*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has trump done to help?


Actually Trump tried to send the military into Chicago and save some black lives... but both black mayors said "no".  It's amazing... it's almost like black people love killing each other.  Some kind of cultural thing.  I guess everybody is good at something, Pu.

He tried to do it in 2017 and again this year.  I guess all the black lives lost over 3 years didn't matter to black people.









						Chicago PD, ATF team up to stop spread of illegal guns
					

The Chicago Police Department and Department of Justice's Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives announced at a press conference Friday a new task force aimed at decreasing the spread of illegal guns throughout the Windy City.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Trump Can't Send Military To Chicago, Lightfoot Says: 'That's Not Gonna Happen'
					

The mayor said Trump's comments were part of a history of him "blustering" and he was pandering to voters.




					blockclubchicago.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2020)

2 to the body and 1 to the head.








						NYPD cop placed in headlock as cheering crowd looks on, video shows
					

A pair of NYPD cops simply wanted to disperse a crowd gathered on a hot July night at a Bronx street corner.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2 to the body and 1 to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These hoodrats need to have a bullet put in their heads.  That will fix the problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Let’s just say I won’t shed a tear if one of the lefty mayors or governors get shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Riots, Violent Crime, ‘Defund Police’ Push Surged In June. Gun Sales Exploded To All-Time High, FBI Data Suggests. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let’s just say I won’t shed a tear if one of the lefty mayors or governors get shot.


Why are you so anti American?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow... 46 straight nights of rioting in the liberal haven that is Portland, OR.  Just imagine... body odor and Nike for everyone!









						Riot declared, arrests made on 46th night of Portland protests
					

Early Tuesday morning, Portland Police declared the protest outside the Portland Police Association headquarters a riot. Officers report making some arrests as protesters blocked nearby streets.




					www.koin.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you so anti American?


Hey, dummy, why no response when I put you in your place for the 150th time?

"What has Trump done to help?"  Remember?  You and your buddies and multiple profiles just run from the truth, don't you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, dummy, why no response when I put you in your place for the 150th time?
> 
> "What has Trump done to help?"  Remember?  You and your buddies and multiple profiles just run from the truth, don't you?


You are just a loser with nothing else in your life, sad.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are just a loser with nothing else in your life, sad.


I'm a loser because you opened your mouth and I closed it for you again?  Bitch slapped you, didn't I?  "What has Trump done?"  "When is Trump going to do something?"  LMAO!  Pretty amazing when Trump tries to save black lives and 2 black mayors won't let him, isn't it, dummy?

Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm a loser because you opened your mouth and I closed it for you again?  Bitch slapped you, didn't I?  "What has Trump done?"  "When is Trump going to do something?"  LMAO!  Pretty amazing when Trump tries to save black lives and 2 black mayors won't let him, isn't it, dummy?
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourself.


Yes, yes you're the greatest just ask you and you'll go on and on.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm a loser because you opened your mouth and I closed it for you again?  Bitch slapped you, didn't I?  "What has Trump done?"  "When is Trump going to do something?"  LMAO!  Pretty amazing when Trump tries to save black lives and 2 black mayors won't let him, isn't it, dummy?
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourself.


Coocoo.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey, Ebola, I don't want this to dissuade you and the other Rainbow Mafia from having your freak parades.









						The 2021 Rose Parade is canceled for first time in 75 years
					

The 2021 Rose Parade in Pasadena is canceled because of COVID-19, but parade officials are looking to find a new way to celebrate.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

*You know ....
There were a few times when I recall a great group of parents on a 
talented team who in unison realized the " Coach " was shooting
more holes in the " Boat " than they could plug/patch up.....
So the general consensuses was " We have got to remove the Coach "
for the well being/sanity of the parents and the talented progression
of the assembled athletes......!

" We the People " ( Citizens ) of California are beyond that tipping point....!!!!

The Governor ( Coach ) needs to be removed NOW...!
For the sanity/well being of California Tax Payers and the Intellectual Progression
of our very talented Youth !

You can argue all day long that he is :
A. Likeable Guy
B. He " appears " to know what he's doing ( Bullshitting )
C. Spouts the proper words at the right time. ( More Bullshit )
D. He " Says " he's looking out for the " Kids Well being " ( No he's NOT..More Bull shitting )
E. Following Science and Data....( No he is Absolutely Not. He's Lying to cover his ass and promote an agenda ! )

Get Rid of the ROTTEN " Coach " Governor Gavin Newsom....
Get Rid of Him RIGHT NOW !!!!
YOU WILL NOT GET THIS TIME BACK, THE KIDS WILL NEVER
GET THE SCHOOLING NEEDED IF HE IS LEFT IN OFFICE....!

TRUST IN YOUR GUT.....THIS ANALOGY IS SPOT ON...!

I'VE WITNESSED IT, AND YOU WILL REGRET THIS CHOICE
OF KEEPING THIS " ROTTEN " COACH.......!

THE FUTURE GENERATIONS OF " YOUTH " WILL THANK YOU
FOR THE MOVE....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

In case there were still any doubts about who won that war --









						Pentagon bans all Confederate flags from US military installations, housing and more
					

The Pentagon has officially banned all displays and depictions of the Confederate flag on U.S. military installations and other U.S. military property on




					americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> In case there were still any doubts about who won that war --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubts.  By the way, this was before the token "all star" driver was put into the wall.  Never should have been there to begin with considering he didn't win a race this year OR last year.  I guess he shouldn't have bumped the driver in front of him.  Actions have consequences.  Some never get that.









						A Confederate Flag Banner Was Flown Over the NASCAR All-Star Race Track
					

The incident comes a month after NASCAR banned the Confederate flag from its events and properties




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Uh oh... another "Uncle Tom" on the wrong side.









						Black French kickboxer Quarteron criticises 'victim-obsessed' Black Lives Matter
					

The black French Champion kickboxer Patrice Quarteron has criticised activists and the Black Lives Matter movement in France in a video and interview published on the website of Le Parisien newspaper this week.Patrice Quarteron, two time French and European Muay Thai champion and current holder...




					uk.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh oh... another "Uncle Tom" on the wrong side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to prefer the opinion of foreigners, just like trump does.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to prefer the opinion of foreigners, just like trump does.


You seem to ignore when folks like Larry Elder opine and prefer when folks like Don Lemon pipe in.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> In case there were still any doubts about who won that war --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's racist administration finally did the right thing?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to prefer the opinion of foreigners, just like trump does.


You mean like John Oliver, Samantha Bee and Trevor Noah?  You want some opinions of Americans, dipshit?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who's racist administration finally did the right thing?


Would it be the one who called Confederate flags freedom of speech?  The one who responded to the NASCAR ban on confederate flags by insulting Bubba Wallace?  Thee one who threatened to veto a Defense appropriations bill if it included the same "right thing", despite bipartisan support in both Houses of Congress and recommendations from all the Armed Services? Is that the one?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Would it be the one who called Confederate flags freedom of speech?  The one who responded to the NASCAR ban on confederate flags by insulting Bubba Wallace?  Thee one who threatened to veto a Defense appropriations bill if it included the same "right thing", despite bipartisan support in both Houses of Congress and recommendations from all the Armed Services? Is that the one?


Bubba Wallace pulled the race card and tried to do a Kaeperprick.  And like Kaeperprick, he got exposed.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Bubba Wallace pulled the race card and tried to do a Kaeperprick.  And like Kaeperprick, he got exposed.











						Facts of the Bubba Wallace noose case show it wasn't a hoax, and the NASCAR driver is not to blame
					

Bubba Wallace was not directly involved in the discovery or escalation of a noose in his garage stall at Talladega on Sunday, according to the timeline of events described by NASCAR and the FBI.




					www.sportingnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Facts of the Bubba Wallace noose case show it wasn't a hoax, and the NASCAR driver is not to blame
> 
> 
> Bubba Wallace was not directly involved in the discovery or escalation of a noose in his garage stall at Talladega on Sunday, according to the timeline of events described by NASCAR and the FBI.
> ...


The rope was there 6 months before Bubba was.  And do you think black people were the only ones hanged from a noose?

Stop being stupid.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The rope was there 6 months before Bubba was.  And do you think black people were the only ones hanged from a noose?
> 
> Stop being stupid.


Ignorant racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Ignorant racist.


Good comeback.  You want to throw in a "Coocoo" for your 5 minutes to edit expires?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You mean like John Oliver, Samantha Bee and Trevor Noah?  You want some opinions of Americans, dipshit?


Funny people, who are their writers?


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You mean like John Oliver, Samantha Bee and Trevor Noah?  You want some opinions of Americans, dipshit?


John Oliver and Samantha Bee are US citizens by choice.

Trevor Noah is smarter and better-informed than you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> John Oliver and Samantha Bee are US citizens by choice.
> 
> Trevor Noah is smarter and better-informed than you are.


It's strange how through the history of this country there always seems to be those that think they are the "true" Americans discounting others as not "real Americans". Yet those people never seem to be native Americans.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's strange how through the history of this country there always seems to be those that think they are the "true" Americans discounting others as not "real Americans". Yet those people never seem to be native Americans.


BREAKING:...
Elizabeth Warren named head coach of the Washington Native Football Skins team.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Doubts.  By the way, this was before the token "all star" driver was put into the wall.  Never should have been there to begin with considering he didn't win a race this year OR last year.  I guess he shouldn't have bumped the driver in front of him.  Actions have consequences.  Some never get that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I thought America had this " Item " we fought for .....*








*Who gives a flying F@#k if someone displays the " Confederate Battle Flag "....
Thin skinned Mutherf@#kers...... 

Funny how the ignorant Democrats don't worry about these Disgusting Statues
around the country......*



















*Is there something the Democrats want to explain to AMERICA ...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny people, who are their writers?


They aren't funny... and their writers probably aren't American citizens, either.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> John Oliver and Samantha Bee are US citizens by choice.
> 
> Trevor Noah is smarter and better-informed than you are.


They're here making money because of the American greatness.  If they're unhappy, they can always leave.  Most of us welcome that... other than you libtards that need to be told how horrible your country is.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I thought America had this " Item " we fought for .....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that last one must be Dwight Howard.  Oh wait... that's not 7 bastard black children!


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Ignorant racist.


*No......it appears YOU are....Ya ignorant lying thieving racist....













THE DEMOCRAT TERRORISTS LYNCHED ANYONE WHO
WAS COUNTER TO THEIR AGENDA....!*


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2020)

First Amendment warrior of the day --









						'Go to your own country!' Man goes on bigoted rant against woman for sitting in a park
					

A man was caught on camera this week going on a racist rant against a woman while she and her friends were minding their own business and sitting quietly in a park.In a Facebook post, Tara Bokum of Fredericksburg, Virginia explained how she and her friends got into a confrontation with the...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> First Amendment warrior of the day --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does the First Amendment say about painting graffiti on walls and our city streets while covering legal lines needed for safe travel?









						Powerful photos show 'Black Lives Matter' painted across streets nationwide
					

"Black Lives Matter" has been painted on streets across the nation after a street mural in Washington D.C. gained national attention.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> First Amendment warrior of the day --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Your ass seems confused, since your mouth is filled with a service....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Damn... this black on black crime has GOT to stop.









						Black Lives Matter Mural On Fifth Avenue Vandalized Twice In One Day, Officer Injured While Trying To Stop Protester
					

CBS2 has been told the injured officer was taken to Bellevue Hospital with non-serious injuries.




					newyork.cbslocal.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No......it appears YOU are....Ya ignorant lying thieving racist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So where did all those Democrats across the American South go?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So where did all those Democrats across the American South go?


My version of this question is "If the Klan members and supporters were so strongly embedded in the Democrat Party, why did they all become Republicans?"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> My version of this question is "If the Klan members and supporters were so strongly embedded in the Democrat Party, why did they all become Republicans?"


Because even klan members know how bad demotards are.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So where did all those Democrats across the American South go?


*They never left......!
You know that, yes you do....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> My version of this question is "If the Klan members and supporters were so strongly
> embedded in the Democrat Party, why did they all become Republicans?"


*They never did ....You Lying Piece of Donkey Shit...*
*
The DEMOCRATS own the KKK.
The DEMOCRATS own the SLAVERY.*
*The DEMOCRATS own YOU.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *They never left......!
> You know that, yes you do....*


So now that the South is deep red?


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So now that the South is deep red?


*What does the " South " now being Conservative have to do with*
*the DEMOCRAT PARTY being the source:
For Slavery.
For the KKK.
For Human Suppression.
For Miserable Human Rights.
For Lynching Human Beings.
*
*You really are a Koolaid Drinking MARXIST lurking as a Filthy DEMOCRAT.*


----------



## Torros (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> I think you should slow down, step back, take a deep breath, and consider the possibility that the only people who buy into your interpretation of BLM are you and the guy who talked you into it.







Interpretation? You and your comrades are being left behind as more and more people in the black community learn about this groups agenda. Funny how you white guys like to jump on the bandwagon of social justice to make yourselves feel good. LMAO!


----------



## Torros (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you the guy that talked him into it?


Typical reply from a giy like you.


----------



## Torros (Jul 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He provided a direct quote from the BLM manifesto.  You really HAVEN'T read it, have you?


If it has read it then it's not going to admit it because it would just proves its ignorance.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2020)

Torros said:


> Typical reply from a giy like you.


Spola is as commie pinko as it gets.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Spola is as commie pinko as it gets.


And yet I have done more to prove myself an American patriot than you will ever do in your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> And yet I have done more to prove myself an American patriot than you will ever do in your life.


Sure you have.
Pinko.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sure you have.
> Pinko.


Your opportunity has passed you by, unless you think driving a diesel and wearing a red hat makes you a patriot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Your opportunity has passed you by, unless you think driving a diesel and wearing a red hat makes you a patriot.


Commie pinko.
Own it.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Commie pinko.
> Own it.


Be quiet and sit down.  I'm watching me some NASCAR.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Commie pinko.
> Own it.


Your fall to disgrace was sudden and severe.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2020)

Torros said:


> If it has read it then it's not going to admit it because it would just proves its ignorance.


I responded to this over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2020)

The destruction and horrors that brought federal troops into Portland, as posted by a Portland resident --




__ https://www.facebook.com/christine.henderson.1000/posts/3311131602280953


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> And yet I have done more to prove myself an American patriot than you will ever do in your life.


You and that other commie McCain.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You and that other commie McCain.


Statements like that disqualify you from any serious discussion on American patriotism.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Be quiet and sit down.  I'm watching me some NASCAR.


How is your rainbow car and noose doing?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> The destruction and horrors that brought federal troops into Portland, as posted by a Portland resident --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny.  My dude here must have been on a different street... and he's flat tired of the bullshit from BLM and everyone else.









						Marine vet holds US flag high amid chaotic Portland protest, gets followed home by Antifa
					

Living only a block away from the epicenter of violence that has overtaken the city, Johnson marched into the chaos with his American flag in hand.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your fall to disgrace was sudden and severe.


Just more quackery from the duck...


----------



## Torros (Jul 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your fall to disgrace was sudden and severe.


Yours was never in question now was it?


----------



## Torros (Jul 24, 2020)

espola said:


> I responded to this over 2 weeks ago.


Did you shsre those thoughts with Marcellus Wiley? Go ahead, find him on Social Media and tell him how wrong he is about BLM. You may not be a pinko but you are a puss. Take that back, you're both.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just more quackery from the duck...


You still working on showing where I was wrong? I await your well worded and thorough rebuttal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2020)

Torros said:


> View attachment 8260View attachment 8260
> 
> Yours was never in question now was it?


Your fear reflex is apparent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Feel good video of the day.








						EPIC VIDEO. Antifa Goober Gets Cold Cocked While Blocking Traffic
					

Hopefully, a valuable life lesson was imparted here...but I doubt it




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Your opportunity has passed you by, unless you think driving a diesel and wearing a red hat makes you a patriot.


*ANYTHING YOU DID ON THAT " BOAT " HAS BEEN COMPLETELY 
NEGATED BY JUST YOUR ACTIONS ON THIS FORUM.......!



WE WON'T EVEN DISCUSS THE CRAP YOU POSTED ON THE OLD FORUMS.....YA SICKO..!*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

WHAT WAS THAT " COMMUNIST " MAYOR YOU SUPPORTED
FOR SAN DIEGO........Hmmmmmm !*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Feel good video of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect way to end the evening.  Knock the fuck out of these uneducated, tree hugging libtards.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Perfect way to end the evening.  Knock the fuck out of these uneducated, tree hugging libtards.


Like trump, you want violence. Apparently you believe you were mistreated as a youth as well.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like trump, you want violence. Apparently you believe you were mistreated as a youth as well.




*The President does not want violence, YOU DO....!*
*
And the more YOU and YOURS try these phony narratives, the more 
your Criminal Network falls to a new low.....

When YOU and YOURS try to destroy Private, City/State and Federal Property the 
response back will continue to be harsh and brutal....Seems like that is *
*all you morons understand....!

I've said it many many times, you have absolutely NO IDEA what kind of " AMERICA "*
*you are taunting and poking daily.....This Country belongs to " We The People " and 
the Deep Burning Fire is getting stronger by the Day/Hour and as I've said to YOU and 
OTHERS who think this is some kind of joke......You really need to check yourself real 
quick because when this VOLCANO explodes your sheltered reality is going to change 
FOREVER ....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like trump, you want violence. Apparently you believe you were mistreated as a youth as well.


Well, the violence didn't happen until you libtards decided to create it.  Now Trump is putting a stop to it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, the violence didn't happen until you libtards decided to create it.  Now Trump is putting a stop to it.


So three to the back, hung in jail cell, killed by a security guard for walking home, death by choke hold, shot and killed while laying face down arms out, killed reaching for ID, killed because the drunk officer was at the wrong apartment, murdered by getting a "rough ride" or death by an eight minute plus knee to the neck isn't violence? You certainly ignore some vital information scumbag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Lock em up.








						Judge orders Seattle news outlets to turn over unpublished images of riots to police
					

"...could lead to physical harassment when they cover protests."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Meltdown: Minneapolis violence nearing annual records -- in July
					

Guess which precinct is leading the way?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Judge Blocks Seattle From Stripping Police Officers Of Pepper Spray | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Judge Rules Federal Agents Don’t Have To Identify Themselves While Making Arrests In Portland | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Portland NAACP President: BLM Protests Are A ‘White Spectacle’
					

The president of the Portland chapter of the NAACP recently called the antics of white progressive BLM protesters a "white spectacle."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Louisville protests descend into chaos when armed protester accidentally shoots members of his group, injuring 3
					

Gunshots erupted during a planned protest in Louisville, Ky., Saturday and three members of the heavily armed militia group, the “Not F---ing Around Coalition” (NFAC), were injured by shots fired from one of their own member's guns, police told Fox News.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You still working on showing where I was wrong? I await your well worded and thorough rebuttal.


Fuck you asswipe!
You offered an opinion and I disagreed with it.
Well worded enough for the likes of you duck.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you asswipe!
> You offered an opinion and I disagreed with it.
> Well worded enough for the likes of you duck.


That's not how you have characterized your disagreement in the past. So now you are backpedaling into, "its just your opinion" so can't be wrong territory. Finally coming to your senses I see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's not how you have characterized your disagreement in the past. So now you are backpedaling into, "its just your opinion" so can't be wrong territory. Finally coming to your senses I see.


Back peddling about your opinion? 
This is just more of your nonsense...
" Your fall to disgrace was sudden and severe." was your comment after ric called your daddy a commie...that's an opinion dumbass...
Coming to my sense about how fucked up you are and what a waste of time your are....I certainly hope so.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Back peddling about your opinion?
> This is just more of your nonsense...
> " Your fall to disgrace was sudden and severe." was your comment after ric called your daddy a commie...that's an opinion dumbass...
> Coming to my sense about how fucked up you are and what a waste of time your are....I certainly hope so.


Under a previous name, Ricky used to present rational arguments to support his opinions, with references that could be discussed as to their merits.  Now he has lowered his rebuttals to "commie" or things similar.  Can you not see how that is a fall to disgrace?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Back peddling about your opinion?
> This is just more of your nonsense...
> " Your fall to disgrace was sudden and severe." was your comment after ric called your daddy a commie...that's an opinion dumbass...
> Coming to my sense about how fucked up you are and what a waste of time your are....I certainly hope so.


You really, really have a hard time being honest.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

Torros said:


> Did you shsre those thoughts with Marcellus Wiley? Go ahead, find him on Social Media and tell him how wrong he is about BLM. You may not be a pinko but you are a puss. Take that back, you're both.


He is a pinko.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Under a previous name, Ricky used to present rational arguments to support his opinions, with references that could be discussed as to their merits.  Now he has lowered his rebuttals to "commie" or things similar.  Can you not see how that is a fall to disgrace?


Commie ignoramus.


----------



## Torros (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like trump, you want violence. Apparently you believe you were mistreated as a youth as well.


Good lord dip shit. Did you really post that? Who's the people burning, looting and calling for the death of US citizens again? 

Please continue!!!! Lol!!!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2020)

Torros said:


> Good lord dip shit. Did you really post that? Who's the people burning, looting and calling for the death of US citizens again?
> 
> Please continue!!!! Lol!!!!!!


There's your fear reflex once again. Are you able to go out in public without pissing yourself?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Goodness.  What to do when your own people have brains and turn on you?









						'It’s my constitutional freaking right': Black Americans arm themselves in response to pandemic, protests
					

Conservatives are using images of Black protesters with guns to justify their calls for law and order.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

More liberal pussification of America.  Now we can't even enforce laws in case the savages get upset.









						Walmart won't enforce its own rules on mask-wearing because it fears staff could be attacked by shoppers angry at being challenged
					

Walmart and several other chain stores bend face mask rules. Violence towards store staff from mask objectors have been reported across the US.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Hopefully one day USATODAY comes out with a 2-ply.  Trump supporters aren't the ones rioting without masks.









						As America tops 4 million COVID cases, the cult of Donald Trump has become a death cult
					

People who refuse to wear a mask are bolstering their sore egos. Their national motto is not 'E Pluribus Unum,' it's 'You're not the boss of me.'




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Gosh... I sure hope all those deodorant-phobe libtards are okay.









						Portland police declare riot as demonstrators attack fence outside federal courthouse
					

Confrontations between activists and federal officers have escalated for more than a week, with protesters throwing objects at the officers.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

Torros said:


> Good lord dip shit. Did you really post that? Who's the people burning, looting and calling for the death of US citizens again?
> 
> Please continue!!!! Lol!!!!!!


I bet this dead guy doesn’t block another cars path with a rifle in hand.
Too funny.








						BLM Member Shot to Death, Apparently When 'Protesters' Surround Car
					

It did not end well...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

The gang that couldn’t shoot straight.
Love it.








						BLM Marcher Tries to Shoot At Car, Hits Two Other Protesters Instead
					

Bad move...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet this dead guy doesn’t block another cars path with a rifle in hand.
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when I said, weeks ago, a couple of shots would save lives, Joe?  If only these morons had listened.  Hopefully it was that fat, screaming white bitch's boyfriend.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The gang that couldn’t shoot straight.
> Love it.
> 
> 
> ...


Time to mow these motherfuckers down.  Line up 2-3 semi trucks and just plow them over.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Remember when I said, weeks ago, a couple of shots would save lives, Joe?  If only these morons had listened.  Hopefully it was that fat, screaming white bitch's boyfriend.


No, his woman is black.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, his woman is black.


That's kind of a two'fer.  I wonder if Billy badass had a chance to kiss her goodbye first.  Shit just got real for those folks.  I'll bet they stay home now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's kind of a two'fer.  I wonder if Billy badass had a chance to kiss her goodbye first.  Shit just got real for those folks.  I'll bet they stay home now.


Yeah, they act like bad asses until the shooting starts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Fucking ferals at it again.  Notice the only WHITE people are the ones actually working?  Memphis... another city turned to shit because of...









						300 Kids Dropped Off at Memphis Putt-Putt Center, All Hell Breaks Loose
					

A putt-putt center in Memphis came under siege by hundreds of kids.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2020)

*See that.....THAT IS A DEAD ANTIFA PROTESTER WHO BIT OFF
MORE THAN HE COULD HANDLE.....!*

*THIS COULD VERY WELL BE THE SPARK USED BY THE 
DEMOCRATS/ANTIFA......!!

THEY WILL LIE THEIR F@#KING ASS OFF TO CREATE 
SOMETHING...!*

*HERE'S ONE BIG PROBLEM FOR THEM.....THE AUSTIN 
POLICE JUST RELEASED THE MAN WHO FIRED IN
SELF DEFENSE....!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet this dead guy doesn’t block another cars path with a rifle in hand.
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> ...


Listen to the video.
The first five shots are rifle shots.
Then you hear three pistol shots.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Listen to the video.
> The first five shots are rifle shots.
> Then you hear three pistol shots.









*DEAD.....as in ZERO for being a " DICK " with a Weapon....

DON'T LET YOUR GUARD DOWN, THIS IS GOING 
TO BE A FLASH POINT..........!

THE DEMOCRATS WILL LOSE THEIR EVER LOVIN MINDS
OVER THIS " INCIDENT "...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEAD.....as in ZERO for being a " DICK " with a Weapon....
> 
> DON'T LET YOUR GUARD DOWN, THIS IS GOING
> TO BE A FLASH POINT..........!
> ...


They already have lost their minds.
Where have you been?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

How is this fat fuck still alive?








						Top Democrat Jerry Nadler: Violent Antifa Riots In Portland Are ‘A Myth’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

Black Lives Matter Attempts to Start Riot at Dallas Restaurant, Get Denounced by Black Patrons
					

Watch Black Lives Matter get denounced by the people it claims to represent.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Under a previous name, Ricky used to present rational arguments to support his opinions, with references that could be discussed as to their merits.  Now he has lowered his rebuttals to "commie" or things similar.  Can you not see how that is a fall to disgrace?


There was a time when you hadn't earned the Magoo moniker either...with rebuttals like coocoo...
The lefties in here love to respond with bigot, racist or similar things...
Perhaps ricky is just responding in kind....
In the end it's just someones opinion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your fear reflex once again. Are you able to go out in public without pissing yourself?


Projecting once again....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> There was a time when you hadn't earned the Magoo moniker either...with rebuttals like coocoo...
> The lefties in here love to respond with bigot, racist or similar things...
> Perhaps ricky is just responding in kind....
> In the end it's just someones opinion.


I thought it was obvious.
But then again, look who I'm dealing with.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

This is funny.









						Radio host mocked Trump by claiming Seattle is peaceful, then rioters wrecked his apartment building
					

Seattle radio host and Twitter-based criminal defense advocate Paul Gallant “dunked” on President Donald Trump last month by denying that the riots are violent, then the radio host was scored on by rioters who set fire to his apartment. Now he’s taking up arms.




					t.co


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black Lives Matter Attempts to Start Riot at Dallas Restaurant, Get Denounced by Black Patrons
> 
> 
> Watch Black Lives Matter get denounced by the people it claims to represent.
> ...


It's about time good black people cut ties and put an end to this bullshit.  Took it too far and they're finally realizing it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at him.  You know that libtard pees sitting down.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's about time good black people cut ties and put an end to this bullshit.  Took it too far and they're finally realizing it.


BLM is just another leftist group at this point. 

And since the Dem mayors rely on leftist groups for their re-election, they let the riots continue. 

And then you have your "woke" companies and sports leagues following along and basically alienating half of their customers in order to try to please a small subset of the customers on the left.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> There was a time when you hadn't earned the Magoo moniker either...with rebuttals like coocoo...
> The lefties in here love to respond with bigot, racist or similar things...
> Perhaps ricky is just responding in kind....
> In the end it's just someones opinion.


I'll take that as a "no".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Uh oh!  Time to take a knee for the dead moron that said everybody was too much of a pussy to challenge him and his AK-47.  LMAO!









						Garrett Foster Brought His Gun to Austin Protests. Then He Was Shot Dead.
					

AUSTIN, Texas -- It was not unusual for Garrett Foster to be at a protest against police brutality on a Saturday night. And it was not out of character for him to be armed as he marched.Foster was carrying an AK-47 rifle as he joined a Black Lives Matter demonstration blocks from the state...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh oh!  Time to take a knee for the dead moron that said everybody was too much of a pussy to challenge him and his AK-47.  LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me, listening to the audio recording of the incident, it sounded like garrett fired five rounds a few seconds before three shots were returned.
We'll have to wait for the investigation to find out but thats what I suspect happened.
At least the dead rioter is white so we dont have to worry about more riots over this shooting. (somewhat of a silver lining)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> To me, listening to the audio recording of the incident, it sounded like garrett fired five rounds a few seconds before three shots were returned.
> We'll have to wait for the investigation to find out but thats what I suspect happened.
> At least the dead rioter is white so we dont have to worry about more riots over this shooting. (somewhat of a silver lining)


That's for sure... it's not like white lives matter to black folks.  Not unless they're cutting a check for something.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> To me, listening to the audio recording of the incident, it sounded like garrett fired five rounds a few seconds before three shots were returned.
> We'll have to wait for the investigation to find out but thats what I suspect happened.
> At least the dead rioter is white so we dont have to worry about more riots over this shooting. (somewhat of a silver lining)


This audio recording?









						Armed BLM Protester in Austin Killed by Gunman Who Drove Car Into Crowd
					

Sheila Foster said she was told her son Garrett Foster was pushing his fiancee, who uses a wheelchair, through an intersection. She said she was told the driver shot her son three times




					time.com


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> To me, listening to the audio recording of the incident, it sounded like garrett fired five rounds a few seconds before three shots were returned.
> We'll have to wait for the investigation to find out but thats what I suspect happened.
> At least the dead rioter is white so we dont have to worry about more riots over this shooting. (somewhat of a silver lining)


"police have said Foster did not discharge his weapon, but the chief did say someone else in the crowd did return fire as the car left the scene









						Austin police investigating shooting death of protester
					

AUSTIN — Police have released the driver who allegedly killed an armed protester Saturday night in downtown Austin, while they investigate what led to the...



					www.dallasnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I'll take that as a "no".


Of course you will, you commie bastard...


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Of course you will, you commie bastard...


Another "patriot" speaks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> "police have said Foster did not discharge his weapon, but the chief did say someone else in the crowd did return fire as the car left the scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody always shoots 2nd.  Too bad he felt it necessary to march down the street with an AK-47 on his chest and call others "pussy" because they didn't have the courage to challenge him.  Too bad he felt empowered to walk up to a car because he felt HIS bullshit cause was more important than a car on the road where it belongs.  We found 2 guys that weren't pussies, didn't we?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Another "patriot" speaks.


Coocoo....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

Some folks just don't get it...
Magoo!!!???


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some folks just don't get it...
> Magoo!!!???


I have never understood why you call me "Magoo".  The cartoon character Mr. Magoo is short, fat, bald, nearsighted, and carries a cane.  I am old and use a cane sometimes, but none of the rest fits.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They already have lost their minds.
> Where have you been?


*Watching them " lose " their minds....!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I have never understood why you call me "Magoo".  The cartoon character Mr. Magoo is short, fat, bald, nearsighted, and carries a cane.  I am old and use a cane sometimes, but none of the rest fits.


*LIAR......I've seen your pictures....!





*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I have never understood why you call me "Magoo".  The cartoon character Mr. Magoo is short, fat, bald, nearsighted, and carries a cane.  I am old and use a cane sometimes, but none of the rest fits.


Pot bellied garden gnome?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> "police have said Foster did not discharge his weapon, but the chief did say someone else in the crowd did return fire as the car left the scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead is Dead.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I have never understood why you call me "Magoo".  The cartoon character Mr. Magoo is short, fat, bald, nearsighted, and carries a cane.  I am old and use a cane sometimes, but none of the rest fits.


Yeah... that does sound more like demotard Bernard Sanders.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> "police have said Foster did not discharge his weapon, but the chief did say someone else in the crowd did return fire as the car left the scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...





espola said:


> This audio recording?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like a rifle. The first 5 shots. ( it could be the proximity to the phone) but it sounds like a rifle on the audio.
The next three or four shots sound like a pistol.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It sounds like a rifle. The first 5 shots. ( it could be the proximity to the phone) but it sounds like a rifle on the audio.
> The next three or four shots sound like a pistol.


Regardless of what "mah baby dindu nuffins" mom says, multiple witnesses say the dead loser walked up to the car in a threatening manner and got his ass shot.  Then the 2nd series of shots is at the car driving away... because we know shooting into a crowd is always a good idea.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Of course you will, you commie bastard...


Are all Americans you disagree with commies or just the ones that are constantly besting you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I have never understood why you call me "Magoo".  The cartoon character Mr. Magoo is short, fat, bald, nearsighted, and carries a cane.  I am old and use a cane sometimes, but none of the rest fits.


LE is the forgetful, blundering Mr magoo, always in a world of his own.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pot bellied garden gnome?


"Garden" but all patio planters.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It sounds like a rifle. The first 5 shots. ( it could be the proximity to the phone) but it sounds like a rifle on the audio.
> The next three or four shots sound like a pistol.


The victim was found in possession of a weapon.  It's not very complicated police work to determine if the weapon had been fired shortly before, and determine whether the victim had fired it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> The victim was found in possession of a weapon.  It's not very complicated police work to determine if the weapon had been fired shortly before, and determine whether the victim had fired it.


When did you read the police report?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When did you read the police report?


I read the preliminary report that the police gave to the news media.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I read the preliminary report that the police gave to the news media.


You read the media report.
Remember "hands up don't shoot"?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are all Americans you disagree with commies or just the ones that are constantly besting you?


*Black Lives Matter = COMMUNISTS/MARXISTS*

*Bringing his wife in her condition to a VIOLENT protest is beyond STUPID...
Now had she been shot and killed....Holy Shit....I can only Imagine !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I read the preliminary report that the police gave to the news media.



*WHERE ?*

*YOU DO REALIZE......YOU ARE A LIAR !*


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You read the media report.
> Remember "hands up don't shoot"?


The police have made mistakes in their early reports in the past, but there is. to my knowledge, no suggestion or suspicion of police being in involved the shooting so they have no embedded interest in being wrong for a while in this case,


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> The police have made mistakes in their early reports in the past, but there is. to my knowledge, no suggestion or suspicion of police being in involved the shooting so they have no embedded interest in being wrong for a while in this case,


Dead boy didn't need to shoot first.  If he approached the car with a weapon strapped to his chest, wanting to show everyone how he's "not a pussy", he got dead for being stupid.  The driver had all the reason he needed in the state of Texas.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Dead boy didn't need to shoot first.  If he approached the car with a weapon strapped to his chest, wanting to show everyone how he's "not a pussy", he got dead for being stupid.  The driver had all the reason he needed in the state of Texas.


Open carry of that type of weapon is legal in Texas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

Little animals turn into big animals,








						Teenagers at a Memphis Fun Center Riot Over Refused Refunds. Did They Get the Idea From CNN?
					

All hell broke loose...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep... this hideous bitch is everything BUT competent.









						The Chicago Gun Myth
					

The tragically incompetent mayor of Chicago, Lori Lightfoot, appeared on CNN’s State of the Union this weekend to deflect attention from the horror show unfolding in her city by blaming interlopers for its spiking murder rate: “We are being inundated with guns from states that have virtually no...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Little animals turn into big animals,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blame white cops, Joe, and the system that is designed to seek these hoodrats out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Open carry of that type of weapon is legal in Texas.


Absolutely... and if you're stupid enough to puff your chest out with it, at someone else that's strapped, you just might get deceased.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> The police have made mistakes in their early reports in the past, but there is. to my knowledge, no suggestion or suspicion of police being in involved the shooting so they have no embedded interest in being wrong for a while in this case,


You've proven yourself to be a knee jerk reactionary when the leftist narrative calls for it.
I won't assume this case is any different.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've proven yourself to be a knee jerk reactionary when the leftist narrative calls for it.
> I won't assume this case is any different.


What is the leftist narrative calling for in this case?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> What is the leftist narrative calling for in this case?


Just review your posting history over the past week and you'll know.
It must be subliminal with you people.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've proven yourself to be a knee jerk reactionary when the leftist narrative calls for it.
> I won't assume this case is any different.


Who jumped to this conclusion?

"To me, listening to the audio recording of the incident, it sounded like garrett fired five rounds a few seconds before three shots were returned."


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just review your posting history over the past week and you'll know.
> It must be subliminal with you people.


Again you have nothing but accusations.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Who jumped to this conclusion?
> 
> "To me, listening to the audio recording of the incident, it sounded like garrett fired five rounds a few seconds before three shots were returned."


It sounds like five rifle shots to me based on what I hear on the audio.
That is my opinion.
I may be wrong, but I do know what a rifle sounds like up close and I also know what a handgun sounds like up close.
I do not know the proximity of the shots to the recording device, or the quality of the device.
I just gave my opinion on what I heard.
No conclusion, just my opinion. See the difference?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Again you have nothing but accusations.


You went all in on "hands up don't shoot"
Remember?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It sounds like five rifle shots to me based on what I hear on the audio.
> That is my opinion.
> I may be wrong, but I do know what a rifle sounds like up close and I also know what a handgun sounds like up close.
> I do not know the proximity of the shots to the recording device, or the quality of the device.
> ...


Correction, your assertions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Correction, your assertions.


Opinions.
Like I said, I may be wrong.
All I can do at this point is spitball.
When the ballistics are made public, the answer will be pretty clear.
One thing I can say, is that if the guy fired five rifle shots at close range and missed, he deserved to get rung up.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It sounds like five rifle shots to me based on what I hear on the audio.
> That is my opinion.
> I may be wrong, but I do know what a rifle sounds like up close and I also know what a handgun sounds like up close.
> I do not know the proximity of the shots to the recording device, or the quality of the device.
> ...


How can you judge that based on the audio quality, which, as you pointed out, is poor?  It looks to me (just my opinion here) that you jumped to a conclusion driven by the trumpist narrative that says Foster must have fired first.  

Then when I pointed out some facts 

- the police have Foster's weapon and his body
- they have the ability to determine if the weapon has been fired recently
- they have the ability to determine whether Foster fired any firearms recently
- they released a statement saying that the weapon had not been fired

you realized that that logical conclusion directly contradicted the trumpist narrative.

More of my opinion - you are so upset about being stomped by the facts that you are attacking anyone who points out your failed logic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> How can you judge that based on the audio quality, which, as you pointed out, is poor?  It looks to me (just my opinion here) that you jumped to a conclusion driven by the trumpist narrative that says Foster must have fired first.
> 
> Then when I pointed out some facts
> 
> ...


I freely admitted, "I may be wrong"
and, this is "my opinion".
It is, and i may be.
I based my initial opinion on the audio, which sounded to me like rifle shots followed my small arms fire.
Its my opinion based on what I heard.
It sounded like that to me.
How many times do I need to repeat it?

I dont remember you doing the same with "hands up dont shoot"


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I freely admitted, "I may be wrong"
> and, this is "my opinion".
> It is, and i may be.
> I based my initial opinion on the audio, which sounded to me like rifle shots followed my small arms fire.
> ...


Oh, really?  What did I say then?


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> How can you judge that based on the audio quality, which, as you pointed out, is poor?
> It looks to me (just my opinion here) that you jumped to a conclusion driven by the
> trumpist narrative that says Foster must have fired first.
> 
> ...



*Hey Spola the LIAR......*
*
Before you stick your ever lovin head so far up your ass you can 
tickle your tonsils** with your lying tongue....you might want to read more.....! 




			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/07/what-we-know-about-the-austin-blm-protest-shooting.html
		

*


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Oh, really?  What did I say then?


*Hey loser.....he's being honest and you are very very ill informed...*
*
The dead guy obviously leveled his weapon at the driver....
His story ( Driver ) fits the course of events.and the dead guys
previously recorded demeanor fits the provocation scenario.
Not to mention how quick another protestor shot at the driver in *
*pure retaliation......JUST LIKE THE SAME SCENARIO THAT 
HAPPENED IN UTAH.....A PROTESTOR PULLED A HANDGUN OUT 
AND SHOT A 65 YEAR OLD MAN TRYING TO JUST GET THRU A
BLOCKED STREET.......!



ALL I CAN SAY IS " F@#K WITH THE BULL GET THE HORN "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Opinions.
> Like I said, I may be wrong.
> All I can do at this point is spitball.
> When the ballistics are made public, the answer will be pretty clear.
> One thing I can say, is that if the guy fired five rifle shots at close range and missed, he deserved to get rung up.


Maybe he should have looted a shotgun instead.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe he should have looted a shotgun instead.


Tell us all you know about this situation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

Barr spars with Dems on Trump ties, riots at fiery House hearing
					

Attorney General Bill Barr clashed with Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee Tuesday over accusations that he is carrying out President Trump's political wishes, as he appeared for a long-awaited hearing where tensions also flared over protests and riots following George Floyd's death in...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

CNN's Tapper Calls on GOP Rep. Jordan to Apologize to Reporters for Video
					

Tuesday on CNN, anchor Jake Tapper called on Rep. Jim Jordan (R-OH) to apologize to the reporters he used in an allegedly edited video presented during the House Judiciary hearing with Attorney General Bill Barr. | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> How can you judge that based on the audio quality, which, as you pointed out, is poor?  It looks to me (just my opinion here) that you jumped to a conclusion driven by the trumpist narrative that says Foster must have fired first.
> 
> Then when I pointed out some facts
> 
> ...


We're basing it on the witnesses that said dead guy went swinging dick on the car and got deceased.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We're basing it on the witnesses that said dead guy went swinging dick on the car and got deceased.


I don't know why, man, but I really need to read more of your banter with Ricky about "guns" and "cigars." It says so much about the two of you, "Outlaw," and I thought you guys were really heading somewhere beautiful as you discussed your shared love of "guns" and "cigars."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I don't know why, man, but I really need to read more of your banter with Ricky about "guns" and "cigars." It says so much about the two of you, "Outlaw," and I thought you guys were really heading somewhere beautiful as you discussed your shared love of "guns" and "cigars."


You should meet up with Outlaw and Ricky and join in the banter.
You could share your thoughts and fears of guns while they smoked cigars.
Think how beautiful that would be...you could look them in the face and scream 'racist' or 'bigot'.
Have fun. Outlaw, Ricky please post video of the banter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I don't know why, man, but I really need to read more of your banter with Ricky about "guns" and "cigars." It says so much about the two of you, "Outlaw," and I thought you guys were really heading somewhere beautiful as you discussed your shared love of "guns" and "cigars."


I love cigars.
Arturo Fuente robusto and Oliva maduro torpedo lately.
Both beautifully crafted.
Its ok you love to read about men. No need to judge you for that.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love cigars.
> Arturo Fuente robusto and Oliva maduro torpedo lately.
> Both beautifully crafted.
> Its ok you love to read about men. No need to judge you for that.


Your hypo-macho fetish with guns and cigars and even the flag with the snake on it (hmmm, snake, guns, cigars...what do they have in common?) speaks volumes about your inner self.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Your hypo-macho fetish with guns and cigars and even the flag with the snake on it (hmmm, snake, guns, cigars...what do they have in common?) speaks volumes about your inner self.


You’re welcome.
(Not judging)


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You’re welcome.
> (Not judging)


I’m not judging either...just pointing out the obvious!


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 8358


You follow appropriate company on Twitter. Good for you.

Posobiec is best known for his pro-Donald Trump comments on Twitter, as well as using white-supremacist and anti-semitic symbols and talking points, including the white genocide conspiracy theory.[10][11][12][13] He has promoted fake news, including the debunked Pizzagate conspiracy theory that high-ranking Democratic Party officials were involved in a child sex ring.[14]


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m not judging either...just pointing out the obvious!


Obviously... you're an arrogant judgmental punk.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> You follow appropriate company on Twitter. Good for you.
> 
> Posobiec is best known for his pro-Donald Trump comments on Twitter, as well as using white-supremacist and anti-semitic symbols and talking points, including the white genocide conspiracy theory.[10][11][12][13] He has promoted fake news, including the debunked Pizzagate conspiracy theory that high-ranking Democratic Party officials were involved in a child sex ring.[14]


The image is correct. 

If they were not trying to burn down the fed building, the feds wouldn't be there. 

Truth hurts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Your hypo-macho fetish with guns and cigars and even the flag with the snake on it (hmmm, snake, guns, cigars...what do they have in common?) speaks volumes about your inner self.


Your fetish with trannies speaks volumes about who you are and who you wish you could be.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> You follow appropriate company on Twitter. Good for you.
> 
> Posobiec is best known for his pro-Donald Trump comments on Twitter, as well as using white-supremacist and anti-semitic symbols and talking points, including the white genocide conspiracy theory.[10][11][12][13] He has promoted fake news, including the debunked Pizzagate conspiracy theory that high-ranking Democratic Party officials were involved in a child sex ring.[14]


Reminds me of the debunked "Russian Collusion" conspiracy.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The image is correct.
> 
> If they were not trying to burn down the fed building, the feds wouldn't be there.
> 
> Truth hurts.


According to the Federal Protective Service (the folks who ordinarily provide security services to federal courts) the added people were called in after the building was graffiti-tagged and then fences meant to keep the graffitists at bay were damaged.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You went all in on "hands up don't shoot"
> Remember?





Ricky Fandango said:


> Opinions.
> Like I said, I may be wrong.
> All I can do at this point is spitball.
> When the ballistics are made public, the answer will be pretty clear.
> One thing I can say, is that if the guy fired five rifle shots at close range and missed, he deserved to get rung up.


You are assuming a lot there. You feel if he did fire the rifle it wasn't into the air?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice crowd you people hang out with.









						'Umbrella Man' aimed to 'incite violence' during George Floyd protests, police say
					

The suspect is a member of the Hell's Angels biker gang and a member of the Aryan Cowboy Brotherhood, a white supremacist gang, the affidavit said.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> According to the Federal Protective Service (the folks who ordinarily provide security services to federal courts) the added people were called in after the building was graffiti-tagged and then fences meant to keep the graffitists at bay were damaged.


Keep trying to make excuses for rioters by the way. 

Crap like they are doing is turning off your moderate voters. Can you say 4 more years of Trump? 

Polling must be going badly because recently I have seen some Dem advisors saying the crap needs to stop.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Keep trying to make excuses for rioters by the way.
> 
> Crap like they are doing is turning off your moderate voters. Can you say 4 more years of Trump?
> 
> Polling must be going badly because recently I have seen some Dem advisors saying the crap needs to stop.


In other news --









						Feds withdrawing from Portland after Gov. calls them 'occupying force bringing violence'
					

All federal law enforcement agents will be leaving Portland on Thursday, Oregon Gov. Kate Brown announced on Wednesday. “After my discussions with VP




					americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I don't know why, man, but I really need to read more of your banter with Ricky about "guns" and "cigars." It says so much about the two of you, "Outlaw," and I thought you guys were really heading somewhere beautiful as you discussed your shared love of "guns" and "cigars."


Guns and cigars are two things that if you put them in your mouth death may follow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Keep trying to make excuses for rioters by the way.
> 
> Crap like they are doing is turning off your moderate voters. Can you say 4 more years of Trump?
> 
> Polling must be going badly because recently I have seen some Dem advisors saying the crap needs to stop.


The protest have given a platform from which white supremacists can try to incite violence and attempt to start the race war they want so badly. Have you gone out to kill or injure anyone lately?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are assuming a lot there. You feel if he did fire the rifle it wasn't into the air?


It wouldn't matter.  Bullets come down and kill people.  One less piece of shit on the street.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice crowd you people hang out with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the first big one in LA, we all knew that the aggressive white people in all black who were defacing property were right wingers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> In other news --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weren't they fining the feds $500 a minute for the fence illegally being up on city property as well?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice crowd you people hang out with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George Floyd was a piece of shit, lifelong criminal that died because he had half a dozen drugs in his system, suffered from poor health and resisted arrest.  The world is a better place without him in it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Guns and cigars are two things that if you put them in your mouth death may follow.


Safer than what we know you're putting in yours.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It wouldn't matter.  Bullets come down and kill people.  One less piece of shit on the street.


You are just the kind hitler recruited, ignorant thugs.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The protest have given a platform from which white supremacists can try to incite violence and attempt to start the race war they want so badly. Have you gone out to kill or injure anyone lately?


There's ZERO reason to protest.  There are no racist policies and laws... only stupid black people that don't think rules and laws apply to them.  

Here's another Blacks Love Murder for you, Pu:









						Car carrying 4 children crashes into Sacramento River after man shoots driver, deputies say
					

Deputies said Mandiko Kwadzo was riding in a car with a woman and four children when he allegedly shot the woman while she was driving.




					www.abc10.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are just the kind hitler recruited, ignorant thugs.


Why?  Because I embarrassed you again when you suggested shooting into the air wasn't a moronic thing to do?


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Weren't they fining the feds $500 a minute for the fence illegally being up on city property as well?


15 minutes.









						Portland Is Fining Feds $500 Every 15 Minutes For Fence Surrounding Courthouse
					

The bill is now $192,000 "and counting."




					www.forbes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Weren't they fining the feds $500 a minute for the fence illegally being up on city property as well?


Good luck with that.  Trump will take it out of the federal aid the liberal bitches ask for when the sane people regain control of Libtardville.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> In other news --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are they leaving?

Oh...they have an agreement in place.

Acting Department of Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf also released a statement on Wednesday, saying he and Brown had agreed on a plan involving a “robust presence of Oregon State Police in downtown Portland” to protect the city and federal property.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Why are they leaving?
> 
> Oh...they have an agreement in place.
> 
> Acting Department of Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf also released a statement on Wednesday, saying he and Brown had agreed on a plan involving a “robust presence of Oregon State Police in downtown Portland” to protect the city and federal property.


Albuquerque was another city on t's list for troops to be deployed.  That prompted a tour of the damage there --


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Albuquerque was another city on t's list for troops to be deployed.  That prompted a tour of the damage there --


Yeah... these protests are SO NECESSARY when I think of how black people are victimized by whitey.









						Divvy bike riders carjack 82-year-old in Streeterville
					

Chicago Police surveillance cameras capture the moment a large group of Divvy bike riders carjacks an 82-year-old in the Streeterville area of Chicago.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Albuquerque was another city on t's list for troops to be deployed.  That prompted a tour of the damage there --


Funny... here's ANOTHER video of Albuquerque showing all the damage done by "peaceful" protesters.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Why are they leaving?
> 
> Oh...they have an agreement in place.
> 
> Acting Department of Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf also released a statement on Wednesday, saying he and Brown had agreed on a plan involving a “robust presence of Oregon State Police in downtown Portland” to protect the city and federal property.


Saving face.  Why couldn’t they have made that agreement in the first place?  The heavy handed approach was a PR disaster for Trump and Barr.  They didn’t expect mom’s and vets to come out In such massive numbers.  Sort of hard to paint that group as “antifa”, though they tried.  Trump’s goons were losing the battle and had to find a graceful way to exit.  I heard nuns were the next group planning on protesting, so they got out just in time.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Saving face.  Why couldn’t they have made that agreement in the first place?  The heavy handed approach was a PR disaster for Trump and Barr.  They didn’t expect mom’s and vets to come out In such massive numbers.  Sort of hard to paint that group as “antifa”, though they tried.  Trump’s goons were losing the battle and had to find a graceful way to exit.  I heard nuns were the next group planning on protesting, so they got out just in time.


Because they shouldn't have to make any agreements.  These protests are absolute bullshit to begin with.  Black people are the most violent in this country.  They kill each other 7 times per day but only have a problem when cops use force on criminals that resist.  What a bunch of bullshit.

There is no PR disaster... other than your empty, liberal head.  If there was no bullshit protest, there'd be no riots.  And if we didn't allow the savages to paint in the street and burn buildings, there'd be no need for the federal government to intervene to protect the rights of SANE people.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should meet up with Outlaw and Ricky and join in the banter.
> You could share your thoughts and fears of guns while they smoked cigars.
> Think how beautiful that would be...you could look them in the face and scream 'racist' or 'bigot'.
> Have fun. Outlaw, Ricky please post video of the banter.




*" Messy " would walk up to the location prearranged beforehand, view the Cigar smoking individuals,*
*piss his pants, turn around and scurry back to his vehicle whimpering about getting his ass handed
to him......
*
*Ouch....!*


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice crowd you people hang out with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this all the work of Umbrella Man? Was he in Ferguson and Baltimore, too? Is Umbrella Man in Portland and Seattle right now? Are the white kids rioting nightly in the Greater Northwest secret members of the Hell’s Angels?

Or is Umbrella Man just another patsy who Twitter and the mainstream media are selling an easily bamboozled American public?


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are just the kind hitler recruited, ignorant thugs.


Talking out your ignorant ass again....what else is new?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

If I was black in Chicago, I'd kill myself, too.  What a fucking disgrace.









						Chicago deputy police chief dead in apparent suicide soon after promotion, officials say
					

A Chicago police deputy chief was found dead Tuesday at a police facility from an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound, police said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Trump’s goons


So now Fed law enforcement is referred to as Trump's goons?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are just the kind hitler recruited, ignorant thugs.


And you claim you know about history? 

When people make references to nazis and hitler with respect to Trump or Bush, etc. You know they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Your hypo-macho fetish with guns and cigars and even the flag with the snake on it (hmmm, snake, guns, cigars...what do they have in common?) speaks volumes about your inner self.


Geeze Rachael, I gotta believe your untrained diagnosis says way more about your "inner self" than what you think you're hearing/projecting.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Geeze Rachael, I gotta believe your untrained diagnosis says way more about your "inner self" than what you think you're hearing/projecting.


That’s because you’re not very bright. Also not news.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So now Fed law enforcement is referred to as Trump's goons?


If the shoe fits.......  But I was actually referring to Barr and others in the administration who started this ball rolling.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 347780, member: 5643"

Saving face.  Why couldn’t they have made that agreement in the first place?  
The heavy handed approach was a PR disaster for Trump and Barr. 
 They didn’t expect mom’s and vets to come out In such massive numbers.  
Sort of hard to paint that group as “antifa”, though they tried.  
Trump’s goons were losing the battle and had to find a graceful way to exit. 
 I heard nuns were the next group planning on protesting, so they got out just in time.

/QUOTE

*You lying sack of Donkey dung.....Oregon specifically is going to have the same *
*amount of Federal Police for the foreseeable future until the Oregon Gov and the
Portland Mayor start doing the JOB THEY WERE ELECTED TO DO !

That job is providing the correct direction for the Police Force and letting the*
*Police do their JOB....If that means cracking some heads then so be it...!!! *


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

What a fucking joke.  Another hood rat thug, with a violent criminal history, made into some kind of hero by the PC morons.  Suicidal, breaking into cars, running from police, breaking into a home to evade police and then ran at cops like he had a gun.  Fucking piece of shit.









						NFL issues PSA on death of Stephon Clark as part of larger social justice initiative
					

The NFL issued a PSA on the police shooting of Stephon Clark as part of a larger social justice initiative




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> If the shoe fits.......  But I was actually referring to Barr and others in the administration who started this ball rolling.


You don't get to walk in the street and block cars.  You don't get to vandalize property.  You don't get to do whatever you want in a civilized society.  Those animals are lucky Trump is saving them from their own stupidity and lack of purpose in life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are assuming a lot there. You feel if he did fire the rifle it wasn't into the air?


The guy was obviously an idiot.
Maybe he did do an ollie ockbar and fire straight up in the air.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Guns and cigars are two things that if you put them in your mouth death may follow.


Death always follows, and I never put a gun in my mouth.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> If the shoe fits.......  But I was actually referring to Barr and others in the administration who started this ball rolling.


What started the ball rolling is career, black thugs that refused to comply with police.  If you have the guts, we can talk about individual cases and I'll prove I'm right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s because you’re not very bright. Also not news.


Rachael your transracial tendencies doesn't make you anymore black than your assertion of intellectual superiority makes you smart.
When it comes to you Rachael, arrogance and ignorance are interchangeable.
That and the fact that you're a candy ass punk places you in the front row of the peanut gallery.
Have a seat boy...


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If I was black in Chicago, I'd kill myself, too.  What a fucking disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I don't think he killed himself.....*
*He was newly promoted to that position
They just captured Chicago's Notorious Black Disciples Leader ( Darnell McMiller )
And he was found in his " New " office with a gun shot wound to the chest....Huh ?
No Cop shoots himself in the chest...99 % of ALL Suicides are " Barrel in the Mouth "

This is some kind of hit or retaliation for the arrests that were made or a
Clinton style hit to shut him up...This is like the UN guy who conveniently " dropped "
his Barbell on his neck the day before he was to testify against the Clinton's...
The TRUTH will come out...
But NO Cop puts a gun to his chest...uh uh....No way....
*
*I'm doing some research on that pint size turd Lori Lightfoot...something ain't right !*


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael your transracial tendencies doesn't make you anymore black than your assertion of intellectual superiority makes you smart.
> When it comes to you Rachael, arrogance and ignorance are interchangeable.
> That and the fact that you're a candy ass punk places you in the front row of the peanut gallery.
> Have a seat boy...


I didn’t say I’m smart. I said you’re an idiot.
Stupid, small-minded, a whiny little pussy bitch.
And too much of a phony pussy to have the courage of your convictions.
You spend all your time on here supporting the alt-right and then pretending you have enough of a brain not to vote for Trump.
What a jag off.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I didn’t say I’m smart. I said you’re an idiot.
> Stupid, small-minded, a whiny little pussy bitch.
> And too much of a phony pussy to have the courage of your convictions.
> You spend all your time on here supporting the alt-right and then pretending you have enough of a brain not to vote for Trump.
> What a jag off.


Every time they show that "doctor" from the "Front line doctors of America!" the one who talks about alien DNA and demon sperm I laugh thinking about people that support trump and how smart they think he is. How stupid do you have to be to think trump displays intelligence in any way!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I didn’t say I’m smart. I said you’re an idiot.
> Stupid, small-minded, a whiny little pussy bitch.
> And too much of a phony pussy to have the courage of your convictions.
> You spend all your time on here supporting the alt-right and then pretending you have enough of a brain not to vote for Trump.
> What a jag off.


Congratulations. You're not only an arrogant little prick...you're a fucking liar.
Spouting alt right? Post examples.... you confused little bitch of a boy.
Once again ignorance and arrogance get the best of you Rachael...
Center seat, front row of the peanut gallery, well deserved


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every time they show that "doctor" from the "Front line doctors of America!" the one who talks about alien DNA and demon sperm I laugh thinking about people that support trump and how smart they think he is. How stupid do you have to be to think trump displays intelligence in any way!


Here comes the ball boy....adding comprehension problems and nonsense as a compliment to pathological projecting....
Grab a seat next Rachael...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

Physical therapist and social worker arrested for assault on State Sen. that took place last month
					






					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

Smart power.








						Woman in controversial NYPD arrest seen in newly released video apparently damaging cameras 5 times
					

The woman was released hours after her controversial arrest on charges of criminal mischief and making graffiti.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congratulations. You're not only an arrogant little prick...you're a fucking liar.
> Spouting alt right? Post examples.... you confused little bitch of a boy.
> Once again ignorance and arrogance get the best of you Rachael...
> Center seat, front row of the peanut gallery, well deserved


Well, whiner, I hope you’re happier with President Biden than you are with candidate Biden.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every time they show that "doctor" from the "Front line doctors of America!" the one who talks about alien DNA and demon sperm I laugh thinking about people that support trump and how smart they think he is. How stupid do you have to be to think trump displays intelligence in any way!


Reminds me of you libtards praying to your environment god Autistic Greta.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Well, whiner, I hope you’re happier with President Biden than you are with candidate Biden.


President of what... Hairplugs for Men?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congratulations. You're not only an arrogant little prick...you're a fucking liar.
> Spouting alt right? Post examples.... you confused little bitch of a boy.
> Once again ignorance and arrogance get the best of you Rachael...
> Center seat, front row of the peanut gallery, well deserved


You don't even realize how pervasive the propaganda of QAnon, white supremacists, aka the alt right is in rightwing media. So the conspiracy theories you believe come from where then if not the alt right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here comes the ball boy....adding comprehension problems and nonsense as a compliment to pathological projecting....
> Grab a seat next Rachael...


Show me where I am wrong?


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me where I am wrong?


Do we know why Lion keeps spelling Rachel with two As?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Smart power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's no woman.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That's no woman.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Do we know why Lion keeps spelling Rachel with two As?


Maybe it's because that's how a lot of women spell it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Do we know why Lion keeps spelling Rachel with two As?


I think lying needs NA.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every time they show that "doctor" from the "Front line doctors of America!" the one who talks about alien DNA and demon sperm I laugh thinking about people that support trump and how smart they think he is. How stupid do you have to be to think trump displays intelligence in any way!



*That Doctor is smarter than you....*
*
That Trump is smarter than you....

Now drop your tallywacker and that filthy picture of Nancy...... go outside and face reality....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That's no woman.


Now you gal darn gone and done it.
Should have posted “it” in the OMG thread.
Fox News has sure been shitting the bed lately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

I haven’t been a fan of Trader Joe’s but I will go in and buy something and check out the hairy lesbians.








						"We do not make decisions based on petitions": We're not changing our labels just because wokesters dislike them, says Trader Joe's
					

Un-canceled.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

Raise your hand if you are surprised?








						No Charges Brought Against Darren Wilson In Michael Brown Shooting, County’s First Black Prosector Says | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven’t been a fan of Trader Joe’s but I will go in and buy something and check out the hairy lesbians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool response, except that Avocado's Number does not refer to a mathematical theory -- it's chemistry.  









						Avogadro constant - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Raise your hand if you are surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“does not exonerate Darren Wilson.”


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

Vallejo police bend badges to mark fatal shootings
					

The tradition is known at the highest levels of Vallejo city government and to Solano County's district attorney, sources say.




					openvallejo.org


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

espola said:


> “does not exonerate Darren Wilson.”



*OH yes it does.....!*
*
And YOU Democrats will be paying for all the damages done by your*
*THUGS...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven’t been a fan of Trader Joe’s but I will go in and buy something and check out the hairy lesbians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im a big fan of the "Trader Jose" blue corn chips, and the "Trader Giotto" fresh pasta.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Raise your hand if you are surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..as in, "hands up, don't shoot"?

blm started over that lie.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

espola said:


> The police have made mistakes in their early reports in the past, but there is. to my knowledge, no suggestion or suspicion of police being in involved the shooting so they have no embedded interest in being wrong for a while in this case,


We know who the shooter is now --









						For Austin officials investigating Garrett Foster’s death, a key question may be which party acted in self-defense
					

Comments by police officials have raised concerns about whether the department is biased against the 28-year-old man who was killed, activists and an Austin City Council member say.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## Torros (Aug 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your fear reflex once again. Are you able to go out in public without pissing yourself?


Try to stay on point for once. Is that even posdible for you or fo you just like to ramble on like your commrades? Here, comment on this.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289575876997210112


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

Torros said:


> Try to stay on point for once. Is that even posdible for you or fo you just like to ramble on like your commrades? Here, comment on this.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289575876997210112



*FAHRENHEIT 451 in real time .....





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im a big fan of the "Trader Jose" blue corn chips, and the "Trader Giotto" fresh pasta.


Are your tomatoes done yet? I have some worm dirt for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are your tomatoes done yet? I have some worm dirt for you.


Tomatoes are almost gone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ..as in, "hands up, don't shoot"?
> 
> blm started over that lie.


They keep getting away with it too.
Bunch of dummies they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tomatoes are almost gone.


Shit like this is what caused Martin and Lewis to split up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

WATCH: Rioters Burn Bibles, American Flags in Downtown Portland
					

Leftists are showing their contempt for America and her virtue by burning Bibles and American flags outside the federal courthouse in Portland. The rioters have been attempting to destroy the




					townhall.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

This is now the fast lane with no speed limits and no cops to give tickets.  Cleansing is starting to take place you guys.  I know some of you think you have all the power.  No darkness without the light, dont forget that.  Happy Sunday and God Bless you all


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Rioters Burn Bibles, American Flags in Downtown Portland
> 
> 
> Leftists are showing their contempt for America and her virtue by burning Bibles and American flags outside the federal courthouse in Portland. The rioters have been attempting to destroy the
> ...


Was Satan there?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Was Satan there?


OBVI.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shit like this is what caused Martin and Lewis to split up.


Im making a big pot of sauce with the last of em today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Was Satan there?


She is everywhere.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

I do like this...









						A Letter on Justice and Open Debate | Harper's Magazine
					

July 7, 2020 The below letter will be appearing in the Letters section of the magazine’s October issue. We welcome responses at letters@harpers.org Our cultural institutions are facing a moment of trial. Powerful protests for racial and social justice are leading to overdue demands for police...




					harpers.org


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This is now the fast lane with no speed limits and no cops to give tickets.  Cleansing is starting to take place you guys.  I know some of you think you have all the power.  No darkness without the light, dont forget that.  Happy Sunday and God Bless you all
> 
> View attachment 8450



*You exposed your ROTTEN soul with that one Image choice.....ya sick @#$%...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Go ahead... abolish it, you friggin' morons.  Don't you DARE ask Trump or anyone else for help.









						Seattle's city council moves to abolish its police department
					

Is a 'community-led' safety program a suitable replacement? Reaction from former Seattle city council candidate Ari Hoffman.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Vallejo police bend badges to mark fatal shootings
> 
> 
> The tradition is known at the highest levels of Vallejo city government and to Solano County's district attorney, sources say.
> ...


Vallejo is a cesspool of gang trash.  Those animals are lucky to have cops at all.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ..as in, "hands up, don't shoot"?
> 
> blm started over that lie.


Hands Up... Don't LOOT!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> We know who the shooter is now --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He brought a gun to a gunfight and lost.  Shouldn't have been blocking the street.  Case closed.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I do like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you do... it bashes Trump right away and suits your bullshit narrative.  If you want equality, act equal.  If you want justice, follow the fucking rules.  It's incredibly simple for everyone else.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He brought a gun to a gunfight and lost.  Shouldn't have been blocking the street.  Case closed.


*I suffered through that biased " Article " Spola Ebola posted.....and they ( The Media ) are trying *
*to use the incident as a flash point....every " Source " that claims Garret was murdered:
A. Is one of the fellow Protestors who was impeding the car and aided Garret to level his rifle
at the driver. Or pulled a hand gun and shot at the driver....
B. Has absolutely no credibility because they were advocating violence against innocent citizens*
*and Police Officers...A perfect example is Garret's own video a short time before he was shot. *


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Of course you do... it bashes Trump right away and suits your bullshit narrative.  If you want equality, act equal.  If you want justice, follow the fucking rules.  It's incredibly simple for everyone else.


I had a feeling its message would be too sophisticated for you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I had a feeling its message would be too sophisticated for you.


It's another, progressive rub and tug.  Your sorry ass bunch of friends are the beginning of the end in this country.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Yet another reason why being a cop is an incredibly difficult job.  This beta male punk, who pours coffee in a cup for a living at the age of 25, thinks he's allowed to get away with this bullshit.  He needs 10 minutes in the break room with that cop and his nightstick. 









						Dunkin' Donuts employee arrested after cop finds 'large, thick piece of mucus' in his coffee
					

A Dunkin’ Donuts employee has been arrested after a police officer found a “large, thick piece of mucus which was later confirmed to be saliva” in his coffee.  The incident occurred at approximately 10:20 p.m. on July 30 when an Illinois State Police (ISP) District Chicago Trooper bought a large...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Nothing the rest of us don't already know.









						Bongino: Liberals have turned their cities over to the mob
					

'When are people going to have enough?,' Fox News contributor Dan Bongino asks.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

Reaction: Record number of first-time gun buyers in 2020
					

Gun control, RIP?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

This Is How It's Done: Police and Prosecutor Give Best Response to BLM Marchers Who Block Roads
					

This is the prosecutor we need everywhere!




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

Seattle police chief implores council to do what is right after protesters visit her home
					

Seattle Police Chief Carmen Best is urging elected leaders to "stand up for what is right" after a group of protesters appeared outside her home over the weekend as pressures continue to mount over the enactment of police reform measures.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8475


Bring the torches and pitchforks to this idiot's front yard and see if he changes his mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Riot Advice:  If You Don't Want Your Motorcycle Run Over, Don't Drop It In Front of A Truck To Block Its Path In The Street
					

Maybe this is how they customize motorcycles in Portland.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

BLM Protester Stabbed in Portland as Another Anti-Police Protester Shouts, 'Call the Police!'
					

This is something else...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

WSJ: Homicides up by double digits in dozens of America's large cities
					

Want to guess why?




					hotair.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

George Floyd died because he was a piece of shit criminal, committing crimes while full of drugs, refusing to cooperate with police from the beginning.









						Tucker Carlson Thinks ‘We’re Still Not Precisely Sure How George Floyd Died’ (Video)
					

The death of George Floyd was well documented by onlookers and security cameras, and two separate autopsies determined that his death was a homicide. But that didn’t stop Tucker Carlson from trying to act like new body cam footage leaked to the Daily Mail this week somehow changes the story...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

There's a simple solution... a single 9MM bullet to the forehead of Protester #1 should resolve everything.









						Seattle Police Chief Urges City Council to Stop Protestors’ Intimidation Tactics after Group Visits Her Home
					

Seattle police chief Carmen Best is urging the city council to take a stand against protestors intimidating public officials and employees after “a large group of aggressive protestors” visited her home on Sunday night.“I urge both of you, and the entire council, to stand up for what is right,”...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

*CALLING SPOLA EBOLA ....!!

PORTLAND OREGON NEEDS AN " OLD LYING THIEVING WHITE LIBERAL "
TO SKEW THE DAILY NARRATIVE AGAINST THE TRUTH.....!








IT'S YOUR " CALLING "......!!!!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Ask the silent majority of normal people in these libtard run cesspools if Trump's intervention backfired.  They finally have their cities back from a bunch of uneducated, employed retards with nothing else to do... like go to work.









						'Waking up suburbia': Trump's use of federal agents backfired, spurring members of the 'Wall of Moms' and 'Wall of Vets' groups into action in Portland
					

"I'm probably the last person anyone would expect to do something like this," said Duston Obermeyer, a Marine Corps vet. and an organizer of Wall of Vets.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 6, 2020)

Watch at the end where the SF councilwoman is talking about how Repubs want to keep the rich rich and screw the rest. The guy points out that SF run by Dems for many decades has the worst income equality in the nation.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh look... the peaceful rioters of libtard Portland and their savage laser key rings from CVS.  Too bad they didn't also buy some deodorant.









						Portland Protesters Confront Woman Wearing Swastika Armband
					

A woman wearing a swastika armband was confronted by protesters during a night of anti-racism protests in Portland, Oregon, late on August 5.Video by Laura Jedeed shows the doorstep confrontation at a house she said was in East Portland.Protesters shout and swear at the woman with the swastika...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Watch at the end where the SF councilwoman is talking about how Repubs want to keep the rich rich and screw the rest. The guy points out that SF run by Dems for many decades has the worst income equality in the nation.


"City sanctioned encampment".  This happens on the liberal watch.  Gavin Newsom's watch.  Liberals are nothing more than enablers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2020)

This guy is Superman.








						What Caused AG Barr to Ask His FBI Detail to Make ‘A Quick U-Turn’ While Driving Through Virginia
					

We have the right guy at the Department of Justice. Period. William Barr could possibly be one of the best, if not the best, cabinet picks during his tenure in




					townhall.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2020)

Portland mayor labels participants as being a "prop for the reelection campaign of Donald Trump"....what a dipstick. 
Participants demand *“No cops. No prisons. Total abolition.”*


*Protesters rally in Portland as mayor decries violence*

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) — Violent clashes this week between protesters and police in Portland, Oregon, have ratcheted up tensions in the city days after an agreement between state and federal officials appeared to bring calm.

More demonstrations were rallying Thursday night, hours after the city’s mayor decried the unrest that has roiled Portland since George Floyd was killed.

“You are not demonstrating, you are attempting to commit murder,” Mayor Ted Wheeler said Thursday in a hastily called news conference alongside Portland Police Chief Chuck Lovell. Wheeler also warned that the city anticipated more “attacks on public buildings” in the immediate future.

Thursday night, Portland police declared an unlawful assembly outside a precinct and protesters were ordered to leave. They had said earlier that they believed the intent of the crowd was to vandalize and burn the precinct.

Officers worked to clear streets near the precinct of demonstrators, at times running at the crowd to push people away. Smoke canisters were also deployed, news outlets reported. Portland police said some demonstrators in the group laid ties made of rebar in the street that caused damage to police vehicles.

Early Friday, roads near the precinct were closed, police said. “Any persons including members of the press who violate this order will be subject to arrest,” the department said in a tweet.

“Don’t think for a moment that if you are participating in this activity, you are not being a prop for the reelection campaign of Donald Trump — because you absolutely are,” the mayor had said. “If you don’t want to be part of that, then don’t show up.”
*
The Pacific Northwest Youth Liberation Front, which advertised the Wednesday rally on social media, used Twitter to announce “Round 2” of the same demonstration on Thursday night with the slogan “No cops. No prisons. Total abolition.”*

entire article:








						Portland protesters cause mayhem again, police officer hurt | AP News
					

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) — About 200 people, some wielding homemade shields, clashed with police early Friday for the third consecutive night as two other Black Lives Matter rallies proceeded peacefully elsewhere in the city, authorities said...




					apnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Portland mayor labels participants as being a "prop for the reelection campaign of Donald Trump"....what a dipstick.
> Participants demand *“No cops. No prisons. Total abolition.”*
> 
> 
> ...


This happens every time you try to appease a mob.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Portland mayor labels participants as being a "prop for the reelection campaign of Donald Trump"....what a dipstick.
> Participants demand *“No cops. No prisons. Total abolition.”*
> 
> 
> ...


And STILL try to blame the whole fucking thing on Trump.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And STILL try to blame the whole fucking thing on Trump.


And the funny thing is many of the idiots will believe the mayor when she says that. I bet even some of the protestors...

Lets review. 

Dem Gov 
Dem Mayor
Dem Protestors
Dem Police Policies
Dem Rioters. 
Yep after reviewing the above, it is definitely Trump's fault. I am voting for Biden to make me safe again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2020)

Sounds like Trump and the Russians again.......

*Abolish the Police? Those Who Survived the Chaos in Seattle Aren’t So Sure*
What is it like when a city abandons a neighborhood and the police vanish? Business owners describe a harrowing experience of calling for help and being left all alone.

SEATTLE — Faizel Khan was being told by the news media and his own mayor that the protests in his hometown were peaceful, with “a block party atmosphere.”

But that was not what he saw through the windows of his Seattle coffee shop. He saw encampments overtaking the sidewalks. He saw roving bands of masked protesters smashing windows and looting.

Young white men wielding guns would harangue customers as well as Mr. Khan, a gay man of Middle Eastern descent who moved here from Texas so he could more comfortably be out. To get into his coffee shop, he sometimes had to seek the permission of self-appointed armed guards to cross a border they had erected.

“They barricaded us all in here,” Mr. Khan said. “And they were sitting in lawn chairs with guns.

For 23 days in June, about six blocks in the city’s Capitol Hill neighborhood were claimed by left-wing demonstrators and declared police-free. Protesters hailed it as liberation — from police oppression, from white supremacy — and a catalyst for a national movement. 

In the wake of the killing of George Floyd by the Minneapolis police, the Black Lives Matter movement is calling to defund the police, arguing that the criminal justice system is inherently racist.

Leaders in many progressive cities are listening. In New York City, Mayor Bill de Blasio has announced a plan to shift $1 billion out of the police budget. The Minneapolis City Council is pitching a major reduction, and the Seattle City Council is pushing for a 50 percent cut to Police Department funding. (The mayor said that plan goes too far.)

Some even call for “abolishing the police” altogether and closing down precincts, which is what happened in Seattle.

That has left small-business owners as lonely voices in progressive areas, arguing that police officers are necessary and that cities cannot function without a robust public safety presence. In Minneapolis, Seattle and Portland, Ore., many of those business owners consider themselves progressive, and in interviews they express support for the Black Lives Matter movement. But they also worry that their businesses, already debilitated by the coronavirus pandemic, will struggle to survive if police departments and city governments cannot protect them.

On Capitol Hill, business crashed as the Seattle police refused to respond to calls to the area. Officers did not retake the region until July 1, after four shootings, including two fatal ones.

Now a group of local businesses owners — including a locksmith, the owner of a tattoo parlor, a mechanic, the owners of a Mexican restaurant and Mr. Khan — is suing the city. The lawsuit claims that “Seattle’s unprecedented decision to abandon and close off an entire city neighborhood, leaving it unchecked by the police, unserved by fire and emergency health services, and inaccessible to the public” resulted in enormous property damage and lost revenue.


The Seattle lawsuit — and interviews with shop owners in cities like Portland and Minneapolis — underscores a key question: Can businesses still rely on local governments, which are now rethinking the role of the police, to keep them safe? The issue is especially tense in Seattle, where the city government not only permitted the establishment of a police-free zone, but provided infrastructure like concrete barriers and portable toilets to sustain it.

The economic losses that businesses suffered during the recent tumult are significant: One community relief fund in Minneapolis, where early protests included vandalism and arson, has raised $9 million for businesses along the Lake Street corridor, a largely Latino and East African business district. “We asked the small businesses what they needed to cover the damage that insurance wasn’t paying, and the gap was around $200 million,” said Allison Sharkey, the executive director of the Lake Street Council, which is organizing the fund. Her own office, between a crafts market and a Native American support center, was burned down in the protests.

Some small businesses have resorted to posting GoFundMe pleas for donations online.
Many are nervous about speaking out lest they lend ammunition to a conservative critique of the Black Lives Matter movement. In Portland, Elizabeth Snow McDougall, the owner of Stevens-Ness legal printers, emphasized her support for the cause before describing the damage done to her business.

“One window broken, then another, then another, then another. Garbage to clean off the sidewalk in front of the store every morning. Urine to wash out of our doorway alcove. Graffiti to remove,” Ms. McDougall wrote in an email. “Costs to board up and later we’ll have costs to repair.”
The impact of the occupation on Cafe Argento, Mr. Khan’s coffee shop on Capitol Hill, has been devastating. Very few people braved the barricades set up by the armed occupiers to come in for his coffee and breakfast sandwiches. Cars coming to pick up food orders would turn around. At two points, he and his workers felt scared and called 911. “They said they would not come into CHOP,” said Mr. Khan, referring to one of the names that protesters gave to the occupied Capitol Hill area. “It was lawless.”

entire article:








						Abolish the Police? Those Who Survived the Chaos in Seattle Aren’t So Sure (Published 2020)
					

What is it like when a city abandons a neighborhood and the police vanish? Business owners describe a harrowing experience of calling for help and being left all alone.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

I'd love to see those liberal idiots in Portland and Seattle get rid of their police departments.  What a wonderful experiment!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

To Hell with your fatigue and your protests.  Get a fucking job and follow the rules.  Everyone else seems to understand that.









						What is intolerance fatigue, and how is it fueling Black Lives Matter protests?
					

Protesters remain on the streets demanding equality and justice for Black Americans. What they’re feeling, I believe, is something I call “intolerance fatigue.”As a race scholar, examining the history of social justice movements, the phrase is new, but the concept isn’t. In 1962, during the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

There's a simple solution:  When cops say it's time to leave, leave.









						Killing Them Softly: 50 Years Of Rubber Bullets, From Belfast To Black Lives Matter
					

In 1970, the Ministry of Defence invented the rubber bullet as a non-lethal way to combat protestors in Northern Ireland. Two years later, they claimed their first life. In the 50 years since, they've killed, maimed and blinded thousands of people around the world. And now, they're being used by...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

AG Barr On Far-Left Extremism: Media Is Censoring What’s Happening, Americans Are Being ‘Told A Lie’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

Barr On Antifa: They’re ‘Bolsheviks’, Tactics Are ‘Fascistic’, It’s ‘Urban Guerrilla Warfare’, This Is The Left’s ‘State Of Grace’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

*Black people in Portland struggle to be heard amid protests*
By GILLIAN FLACCUS and SUMAN NAISHADHAM


PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) — Chaotic and often violent protests against racial injustice have topped the headlines for days, but lost in the shouting are the voices of many Black Portland residents themselves — and their feelings about the unrest are nuanced and diverse.

Some feel the overwhelmingly white crowds of protesters — and particularly those committing vandalism — are co-opting the Black Lives Matter movement. Others welcome white demonstrators because with their larger numbers they can draw attention to the city’s racial inequity in ways that Black demonstrators alone can’t.

Some believe deeply that there can’t be a Black Lives Matter movement without defunding the police. Others say a recent vote to cut a specialized gun violence reduction unit is behind a sharp spike in shootings that’s devastated their community.

Primarily, there is a persistent worry that a critical opportunity for achieving racial justice in Portland’s tiny Black community could be lost. Many cite competing voices and the harsh glare of a national spotlight, which has reduced the situation to a culture war when the reality is much more complex.

entire article:








						Black people in Portland struggle to be heard amid protests | AP News
					

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) — Chaotic and often violent protests against racial injustice have topped the headlines for days, but lost in the shouting are the voices of many Black Portland residents themselves — and their feelings about the unrest are nuanced and diverse...




					apnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Black people in Portland struggle to be heard amid protests*
> By GILLIAN FLACCUS and SUMAN NAISHADHAM
> 
> 
> ...


I heard a new company moved into Portland... should spread the word pretty quickly.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Yep.  Good work, "mayor" Lightfoot.  How is Obama's "he could have been MY son" thingy working out, dipshit?









						Police shooting of Englewood man reignites political debate and looting as Mag Mile trashed, 13 cops injured, 2 people shot
					

Hundreds of people swept through the Magnificent Mile and other parts of downtown Chicago early Monday, smashing windows, looting stores and clashing with police for hours.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks, Elton, but we already knew the media is full of shit.









						Bill Barr: 'The American people are being told a lie by the media'
					

U.S. Attorney General Bill Barr speaks to Fox News' Mark Levin about how the media is portraying the protests in Portland, Oregon.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

Looters rampage through Chicago's Magnificent Mile
					

“This was obviously very orchestrated.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

Democrat-Controlled Seattle Votes To Defund Police As Violent Crime, Far-Left Riots Surge | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

Kim Gardner May Be In Hot Water Over McCloskey Prosecution, Burns Her Self-Awareness to the Ground In Response
					

A decision by the judge should be coming soon.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Barr On Antifa: They’re ‘Bolsheviks’, Tactics Are ‘Fascistic’, It’s ‘Urban Guerrilla Warfare’, This Is The Left’s ‘State Of Grace’ | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it when you campaign for Biden. 
Good job.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

This is one dumb confused cunt, I think.
Affirmative Action in Action.








						Watch: Lori Lightfoot Loses It After Reporter Says Quiet Part Out Loud About Chicago's Coddling of Rioters
					

The truth matters.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

La Mesa Officer Involved in Controversial Arrest Has Left Police Force
					

A La Mesa police officer who was involved in the controversial arrest of a 23-year-old Amaurie Johnson in late May is no longer employed by the city.




					timesofsandiego.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

About half an hour after that, Sowersby posted video to Twitter of a female “protester” being detained by the police. Sowersby asked if there was a female officer available to witness the brief patdown of the woman, and you can hear one of the male officers say “nope.”


Another male officer, presumably the one doing the patdown, also responded by asking “how do you know I don’t identify as a female?” As the other officers laughed, you could hear a demonstrator mumble “f*cking smart a**” while another yelled “we hate you!” It appears that the patdown lasted all of about 5 seconds before the woman was escorted to the back of a police van:


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> La Mesa Officer Involved in Controversial Arrest Has Left Police Force
> 
> 
> A La Mesa police officer who was involved in the controversial arrest of a 23-year-old Amaurie Johnson in late May is no longer employed by the city.
> ...


About 7:00 is where this one gets interesting.  The people in the black car came to pick the subject up at the Grossmont trolley station.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> About 7:00 is where this one gets interesting.  The people in the black car came to pick the subject up at the Grossmont trolley station.


Correction:  The people in the black car live in the condos next to the trolley station.  The subject showed up to visit them, but they were out shopping, so he sat down outside the garage entrance to wait for them to return.  Then the former cop showed up and started hassling him, apparently not buying his story that he was waiting for friends.  When the friends showed up, the subject got up to get into their car, which the cop claimed was assault on a police officer.  I will attempt mind reading the other cops who were witnessing this mess - "Oh, man, the paperwork on this one is going to be endless."

Sum total so far of the damages -- the cop lost his job, several buildings damaged in La Mesa by protestors in the next few days, one protestor shot in the head with a "less-lethal" round, a lawsuit against the city of La Mesa.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


>


"The 16 to 19 project" -- priceless.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> I like it when you campaign for Biden.
> Good job.


I like it when you're stupid enough to comment without watching 10 seconds of it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> La Mesa Officer Involved in Controversial Arrest Has Left Police Force
> 
> 
> A La Mesa police officer who was involved in the controversial arrest of a 23-year-old Amaurie Johnson in late May is no longer employed by the city.
> ...


Mouthy.  I don't have time to watch it but I hope he got his ass beaten.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> About 7:00 is where this one gets interesting.  The people in the black car came to pick the subject up at the Grossmont trolley station.


"who the fuck does that, bro" to a female cop?  That's your good citizen?  LMAO!


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "who the fuck does that, bro" to a female cop?  That's your good citizen?  LMAO!


You seem to be suggesting that female cops aren't capable of handling the full law enforcement environment, you sexist pig.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Mouthy.  I don't have time to watch it but I hope he got his ass beaten.


You hope a law-abiding citizen who stood up for his rights in the face of oppression gets his ass beaten?  I didn't expect anything more from you and your little fascist cabal.  

I don't know if you noticed, but this happened May 27, two days after the public murder of George Floyd.

No beatings and his soon to be wealthy thanks to the now-unemployed cop.  There is a another video somewhere I saw while looking for the ones I posted that was produced in the parking lot of La Mesa PD where the cop gives up and tells him he can go and then threatens to arrest him again because he tries to open the gate before the cops can get to the gate lock release switch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> You seem to be suggesting that female cops aren't capable of handling the full law enforcement environment, you sexist pig.


Women should be handing out parking tickets.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Women should be handing out parking tickets.


I don't know if you can tell, but the second bodycam video shows the female cop and friends checking people's transit tickets.  I don't know why she and her fellows are herding people to the west end of the waiting area because the sound doesn't come on until later, but they spend a lot of time around the transit ticket machines.

The initial report from LMPD was that the subject was being hassled for smoking, or smoking weed in some recounts.   Smoking or vaping anything is illegal in transit stations, but the concrete bench where the hassle took place is across the street from the station, not to mention the fact that he denies it and there is no video or physical evidence of him smoking anything, and no smoking materials were found on his person.  LMPD and the City of La Mesa reps have not explicitly said the cop was lying about his reasons for the arrest, but they have said that there are no charges pending and the cop doesn't work for them anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

'Darker Times Are Ahead' in Seattle After Police Chief Resigns
					

Carmen Best will step down as Seattle’s Police Chief—a decision that comes after the City Council voted to cut the police department’s budget by nearly $4 million."I want to thank




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

Black Lives Matter holds rally in Chicago to support those arrested after looting, unrest
					

Black Lives Matter members in Chicago held a rally on Monday to support the more than 100 arrested last night following widespread looting and rioting that caused at least $60 million in property damage and saw 13 police officers injured, according to a report.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Video from the arresting cop's bodycam.  I am no legal expert, but it appears to honest citizen me that the cop is trying to manufacture evidence by provoking an argument on the ride to LMPD headquarters.  On the other hand, I think by that point the subject knows that he has the cop over a barrel and doesn't hold back on insulting him 

"If I could take you to jail I would, unfortunately coronavirus doesn't allow me to."

"Cause you already that you put your hands on me"  "It's all on film"


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> You seem to be suggesting that female cops aren't capable of handling the full law enforcement environment, you sexist pig.


Yeah women seem to recognize that...they can't stand him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> About 7:00 is where this one gets interesting.  The people in the black car came to pick the subject up at the Grossmont trolley station.


Dude was BEGGING for it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Video from the arresting cop's bodycam.  I am no legal expert, but it appears to honest citizen me that the cop is trying to manufacture evidence by provoking an argument on the ride to LMPD headquarters.  On the other hand, I think by that point the subject knows that he has the cop over a barrel and doesn't hold back on insulting him
> 
> "If I could take you to jail I would, unfortunately coronavirus doesn't allow me to."
> 
> "Cause you already that you put your hands on me"  "It's all on film"


Over a barrel?
The man is under arrest...manufacture evidence? 
"It's all on film" and the conversation during the ride is being recorded. 
Next!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> You hope a law-abiding citizen who stood up for his rights in the face of oppression gets his ass beaten?  I didn't expect anything more from you and your little fascist cabal.
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but this happened May 27, two days after the public murder of George Floyd.
> 
> No beatings and his soon to be wealthy thanks to the now-unemployed cop.  There is a another video somewhere I saw while looking for the ones I posted that was produced in the parking lot of La Mesa PD where the cop gives up and tells him he can go and then threatens to arrest him again because he tries to open the gate before the cops can get to the gate lock release switch.


Running your mouth and getting grabbed by the arm isn't oppression.  That's the part certain "people" can't understand.  If you're respectful and cooperate, you don't have problems.  When DeShonDreQuan starts reciting scripture about his legal rights, and how a cop is a bully for doing his job, it can go downhill in a hurry.  Maybe if certain "people" weren't committing such a large percentage of the crime cops deal with, certain "people" wouldn't get profiled.  And no... DeShonDreQuan won't be wealthy anytime soon.  Even if they did write him a check, he'd load up on gold chains, Hennessy and new rims for his "whip".  LMAO!

P.S. - George 'hood rat thug' Floyd wasn't murdered.  His drugged up, felonious ass died because he had heart disease, hypertension and couldn't control his criminal behavior.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Women should be handing out parking tickets.


Or sandwiches.  I love a good sandwich, Joe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Video from the arresting cop's bodycam.  I am no legal expert, but it appears to honest citizen me that the cop is trying to manufacture evidence by provoking an argument on the ride to LMPD headquarters.  On the other hand, I think by that point the subject knows that he has the cop over a barrel and doesn't hold back on insulting him
> 
> "If I could take you to jail I would, unfortunately coronavirus doesn't allow me to."
> 
> "Cause you already that you put your hands on me"  "It's all on film"


It was thoughtful of that officer to play some of that auto-tune, hood rat shit music for DeShonDreQuan on the way to the joint. 

As for trying to manufacture evidence, I didn't see or hear it.  All I heard was a black man refusing to shut the fuck up the entire way.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah women seem to recognize that...they can't stand him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8572


Can't stand whom?  Is President Trump on this thread?  I'm not sure they like Pap Smear Joe, either.  He sexually assaults women.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dude was BEGGING for it.


Begging for what?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Over a barrel?
> The man is under arrest...manufacture evidence?
> "It's all on film" and the conversation during the ride is being recorded.
> Next!


The cop is trying to get him to admit he assaulted him.  Tell me the minute and second in any of the videos where that assault happened.  It was the subject who said "It's all on film".  In the background of two of the videos you can hear a private citizen with a cellphone camera  telling him he is an attorney and it is all being filmed by multiple cameras.

At one point in the ride back, the cop says he will welcome going to court because he will be getting paid overtime.  Is "irony" the right word t here?

Within days the charges were dropped and the cop was suspended.  As of now, the cop is no longer employed by LMPD and there is a hefty lawsuit working its way through the courts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> The cop is trying to get him to admit he assaulted him.  Tell me the minute and second in any of the videos where that assault happened.  It was the subject who said "It's all on film".  In the background of two of the videos you can hear a private citizen with a cellphone camera  telling him he is an attorney and it is all being filmed by multiple cameras.
> 
> At one point in the ride back, the cop says he will welcome going to court because he will be getting paid overtime.  Is "irony" the right word t here?
> 
> Within days the charges were dropped and the cop was suspended.  As of now, the cop is no longer employed by LMPD and there is a hefty lawsuit working its way through the courts.


You'll defend anything.  Why do you think, at 6:45 in your original video, all the officers leave what they're doing and run over to help the other officer?  It's the SAME reason the officer, on the passenger door, runs around the car to help the 1st officer who is dealing with George Floyd.  A total lack of respect and cooperation with police.  Running the mouth... walking or pulling away.  It's the SAME bullshit everytime.  It's the same reason Eric Garner was put in a choke hold.  His fat ass wouldn't act like a man and started pushing the cop's hand away.  SAME bullshit with Rayshard Brooks.  Cop was being civil and his stupid ass spun around and punched the cop.  SOME people seem to think they don't have behave appropriately.

These concepts are so fucking simple that almost ANYONE else can grasp them.  Yet there's ONE group that cannot.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You'll defend anything.  Why do you think, at 6:45 in your original video, all the officers leave what they're doing and run over to help the other officer?  It's the SAME reason the officer, on the passenger door, runs around the car to help the 1st officer who is dealing with George Floyd.  A total lack of respect and cooperation with police.  Running the mouth... walking or pulling away.  It's the SAME bullshit everytime.  It's the same reason Eric Garner was put in a choke hold.  His fat ass wouldn't act like a man and started pushing the cop's hand away.  SAME bullshit with Rayshard Brooks.  Cop was being civil and his stupid ass spun around and punched the cop.  SOME people seem to think they don't have behave appropriately.
> 
> These concepts are so fucking simple that almost ANYONE else can grasp them.  Yet there's ONE group that cannot.


What was the crime that prompted the initial contact?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> What was the crime that prompted the initial contact?


Police officers can ask folks to identify themselves.
Folks hangin out at the trolley station can lead to assaults and other crimes...
Ask Magoo, he knows first hand...


----------



## Imtired (Aug 11, 2020)

Torros said:


> Try to stay on point for once. Is that even posdible for you or fo you just like to ramble on like your commrades? Here, comment on this.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289575876997210112











						A Bible Burning, a Russian News Agency and a Story Too Good to Check Out
					

A story about protesters burning Bibles drew condemnation from conservatives. It now appears to have been wildly exaggerated — and the first viral hit in Russia’s 2020 disinformation campaign.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Police officers can ask folks to identify themselves.
> Folks hangin out at the trolley station can lead to assaults and other crimes...
> Ask Magoo, he knows first hand...


Police officers in California can ask people to identify themselves when there is reasonable suspicion that they have committed a crime.  What was the crime in this situation?  

This was not at the trolley station.  The subject had taken the trolley to Grossmont Station and then crossed the street to private property where he was waiting for his friends to let him in the building.  The cop didn't believe that, and then when the friends actually showed up, the cop lost his cool.  If you look at the videos, the person most upset in my opinion was the friend who was driving the black car.

Who is Magoo and what does Magoo know first hand?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 11, 2020)

Came across an interesting article on www.outkick.com. It’s worth the read and can generate a healthy discussion if anyone has time.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Police officers in California can ask people to identify themselves when there is reasonable suspicion that they have committed a crime.  What was the crime in this situation?
> 
> This was not at the trolley station.  The subject had taken the trolley to Grossmont Station and then crossed the street to private property where he was waiting for his friends to let him in the building.  The cop didn't believe that, and then when the friends actually showed up, the cop lost his cool.  If you look at the videos, the person most upset in my opinion was the friend who was driving the black car.
> 
> Who is Magoo and what does Magoo know first hand?


Crime? Perhaps there were complaints from folks in the building about strangers loitering at the garage entrance...? 
If someone has been arrested, they need to produce identification. 
Trolley station, bus station, rapid transit train...all different - all the same.
Come on Magoo, don't play coy, you think you know everything...anyways, I thought Magoo was involved in an altercation at a train station involving a cane & an assault of some sort? No?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Crime? Perhaps there were complaints from folks in the building about strangers loitering at the garage entrance...?
> If someone has been arrested, they need to produce identification.
> Trolley station, bus station, rapid transit train...all different - all the same.
> Come on Magoo, don't play coy, you think you know everything...anyways, I thought Magoo was involved in an altercation at a train station involving a cane & an assault of some sort? No?


"Perhaps" is the best you can do?

In California, peaceful citizens should not be expected to be detained or arrested by police unless there is suspicion of a crime having been committed.  What was the crime?  

In one of the videos, the driver of the black car refuses to provide ID to one of the female cops.  Her response is "OK, then".

I don't understand why you use the moniker Magoo - I am neither short, bald, nor fat.  I do, however, use a cane.

My assault done to my person was next to the trolley tracks, across the street from the Central Library, right about here --









						San Diego · California
					

California




					www.google.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> What was the crime that prompted the initial contact?


We don't know because half the video has no sound.  Clearly cops are there talking to people.  It's their business.  Maybe complaints from the community.  Maybe he resembles someone they're looking for.  Maybe one day all black people will be smart enough to realize they aren't lawyers and will be better off talking respectfully instead of bringing an attitude.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Police officers in California can ask people to identify themselves when there is reasonable suspicion that they have committed a crime.  What was the crime in this situation?
> 
> This was not at the trolley station.  The subject had taken the trolley to Grossmont Station and then crossed the street to private property where he was waiting for his friends to let him in the building.  The cop didn't believe that, and then when the friends actually showed up, the cop lost his cool.  If you look at the videos, the person most upset in my opinion was the friend who was driving the black car.
> 
> Who is Magoo and what does Magoo know first hand?


How do you know there wasn't one?  And there doesn't need to be suspicion of a crime.  Cops can run your license plate at an intersection, because they can, and if you have issues they pull you over.  Totally legal.  

Again... maybe if 13% weren't responsible for a disproportionate amount of crime, there wouldn't be profiling.  You think?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> View attachment 8582


Black people need to stop calling each other that word every 10 seconds if it's that bad.  Kind of stupid to say it's alarmingly offensive when someone with a different skin tone uses it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> "Perhaps" is the best you can do?
> 
> In California, peaceful citizens should not be expected to be detained or arrested by police unless there is suspicion of a crime having been committed.  What was the crime?
> 
> ...


My bad, obviously you were on site and you're trained in police tactics...pffftttt.
I wasn't on site therefore I used the word "perhaps"....
What one officer does, may or may not explain why or what another one did or didn't do in a similar situation.
And you wonder why you've earned the moniker Maqoo... 
As I said, trolley stops are areas susceptible to crime and are patrolled because of that. 
You've been called Magoo for several years now, are just realizing this? Perhaps clarity is returning....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you know there wasn't one?  And there doesn't need to be suspicion of a crime.  Cops can run your license plate at an intersection, because they can, and if you have issues they pull you over.  Totally legal.
> 
> Again... maybe if 13% weren't responsible for a disproportionate amount of crime, there wouldn't be profiling.  You think?


Using logic, reason & facts mean little with some folks here in the kitchen...


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> My bad, obviously you were on site and you're trained in police tactics...pffftttt.
> I wasn't on site therefore I used the word "perhaps"....
> What one officer does, may or may not explain why or what another one did or didn't do in a similar situation.
> And you wonder why you've earned the moniker Maqoo...
> ...


I wasn't at a trolley stop, and neither was the subject of this discussion.  

Thinking about the name Magoo - that means I can go out in public, even to a hypothetical gathering of frequency posters, and no one will know who I am.  

As for the actions of other officers, none of the at least 5 other officers at the scene stepped in when the hothead was escalating things needlessly - just like in Minneapolis 2 days earlier.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> I wasn't at a trolley stop, and neither was the subject of this discussion.
> 
> Thinking about the name Magoo - that means I can go out in public, even to a hypothetical gathering of frequency posters, and no one will know who I am.
> 
> As for the actions of other officers, none of the at least 5 other officers at the scene stepped in when the hothead was escalating things needlessly - just like in Minneapolis 2 days earlier.


Maybe that's because the escalation was necessary.  I mean, not once have you ever supported the police in any one of these hood rat cases.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe that's because the escalation was necessary.  I mean, not once have you ever supported the police in any one of these hood rat cases.


Why was the escalation necessary?  Have you watched the videos?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Why was the escalation necessary?  Have you watched the videos?


I watch all the videos.  This escalation was necessary because he started running his mouth and tried to walk away.  Floyd was necessary... Brooks was necessary... Rice was necessary... Crutcher was necessary... Sterling was necessary... Crawford was necessary... DuBose was necessary... Garner was necessary...

You want me to continue?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I watch all the videos.  This escalation was necessary because he started running his mouth and tried to walk away.  Floyd was necessary... Brooks was necessary... Rice was necessary... Crutcher was necessary... Sterling was necessary... Crawford was necessary... DuBose was necessary... Garner was necessary...
> 
> You want me to continue?


He wasn't walking away.  He stood up to get into his friend's car, the friends he told the cop he was waiting for since the first minute of the encounter.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> He wasn't walking away.  He stood up to get into his friend's car, the friends he told the cop he was waiting for since the first minute of the encounter.


BA = Bad Apple
IV = Innocent Victim
FD = Friendly Driver

BA:  What are you doing here?
IV:  Waiting for my friends to come back from shopping so I can go up to their place with them.

<<Friends drive up and greet IV, who rises to speak with them>>

<<non escalating response>>

BA:  Oh, these are your friends?  That checks out.  You're free to go.

<<escalating response>>

BA:  Your hands touched me when I was shoving you down!  That's assault on a police officer!.  You're under arrest!
IV:  I didn't touch you, you touched me.
FD:  WTF!?!?!?!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> "Perhaps" is the best you can do?
> 
> In California, peaceful citizens should not be expected to be detained or arrested by police unless there is suspicion of a crime having been committed.  What was the crime?
> 
> ...


Nice deflection, Magoo.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice deflection, Magoo.


Deflection?  I think you need a better dictionary.  I addressed every relevant point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Deflection?  I think you need a better dictionary.  I addressed every relevant point.


Sorry Magoo.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> He wasn't walking away.  He stood up to get into his friend's car, the friends he told the cop he was waiting for since the first minute of the encounter.


He wasn't dismissed yet by the man.  That's part of the problem... the man decides when the conversation is over, not Dontavius.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> BA = Bad Apple
> IV = Innocent Victim
> FD = Friendly Driver
> 
> ...


You missed the part before all of that... as usual.  Cops don't run to help their partners when black people behave.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

REPORT: Chicago Prosecutor Dismissed Thousands Of Felony Cases Including Gun Crimes Cases | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)

espola said:


> I wasn't at a trolley stop, and neither was the subject of this discussion.
> 
> Thinking about the name Magoo - that means I can go out in public, even to a hypothetical gathering of frequency posters, and no one will know who I am.
> 
> As for the actions of other officers, none of the at least 5 other officers at the scene stepped in when the hothead was escalating things needlessly - just like in Minneapolis 2 days earlier.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> REPORT: Chicago Prosecutor Dismissed Thousands Of Felony Cases Including Gun Crimes Cases | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That black leadership is doing wonders for Chicago.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Stupidity has consequences.









						Seattle shop owners close business after city council's decision to defund the police
					

Steepologies Tea Seattle owners Andrea and Joe Raetzer speak out.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

*Riots......?*

*I don't see no stinkin Riots.....!





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Probably time to go home and spend your evenings looking for a job.









						Tampa Police Surround Woman After She Was Kneeled on by Officer
					

A protester who was kneeled on by a police officer in Tampa, Florida, was filmed lying on the ground surrounded by police while onlookers tried to check on her welfare on August 12.“There’s a f***ing medic right here,” someone is heard saying in this footage. “Let her right in!”In another video...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Probably time to go home and spend your evenings looking for a job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise on your part apparently.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Likewise on your part apparently.


*What's up hypocrite.....you take that sack out of your mouth yet...*


----------



## Torros (Aug 13, 2020)

Cannon Hinnant


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Stupidity has consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why you have so much free time?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Torros said:


> Cannon Hinnant


Dylann Roof.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dylann Roof.


ZERO accountability.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why you have so much free time?


You fucking morons will sell your souls to get Trump out.  No amount of chaos, death and stupidity is too much.

Fucking pathetic bunch of anti-American libtards.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why you have so much free time?


This gives fucks like you the opportunity to move north & open up a business in the left's Shangra La....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> ZERO accountability.


That would be the essence of trump and his supporters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

Ain’t Ca great?








						Hollywood Apocalypse: The rich and famous are fleeing in droves
					

CAROLINE GRAHAM: The pandemic has made many in Hollywood realise they don't need to live in LA - or anywhere near it - to keep working.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be the essence of trump and his supporters.


So when do you leave for the Pacific Northwest?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2020)

What is wrong with these people? Peaceful respectful protest? Unheard of...outlandish...democratic...


*Protesters gather in front of Ventura City Hall for 'Defend Serra' rally*
Jeremy Childs
Ventura County Star


On one of the hottest Saturdays of the year, dozens of protesters rallied in front of Ventura City Hall to voice their anger for the recent removal of the Junipero Serra statue.

Serra, an 18th century Spanish missionary who founded the local Catholic mission from which the city got its name, had been commemorated with a concrete statue in 1936, which was later replaced by a bronze statue in 1989 due to deterioration. The bronze statue was removed last month after vote by the Ventura City Council, citing criticism of Serra as a colonizer whose missions abused Native Americans.

With attendees encircling the front of the statue's pedestal, Monica Garcia, one of the co-organizers of the "Defend Serra" event, spoke about activist groups removing statues of Serra in other places like Los Angeles without the involvement of local elected officials.

"Instead of a murder by protesters, we got a suicide by our own city council," Garcia said.

At least 150 people attended the rally, with many donning red, white and blue or holding American flags. Some attendees wore masks and distanced themselves from one another, while others were maskless and clustered in the shade to avoid the afternoon sun. A few protesters lined Poli Street and waved signs, cheering whenever cars passed by honking in agreement.

Several speakers shared their frustration with the City Council taking action instead of putting the issue up to a public vote. They also voiced concern for the implications of removing the statue for other parts of Ventura, such as the inclusion of Serra's image on the city's police officer badges.

"This is not about one man and his legacy, this is about all of us," said Johnny Romero, a former U.S. marine who spoke at the event.

The event also featured a political component, with booths set up to assist attendees with voter registration and inform them on political movements like restoring the Serra statue and recalling California Governor Gavin Newsom.

One of the last speakers of the rally was Brian Hawkins, a pastor at the Divine Appointment Worship Center in San Jacinto. Hawkins concluded his speech by comparing the Serra statue removal to the ending of "How The Grinch Stole Christmas," when the Grinch watched the townspeople gather Christmas morning after he had taken all their gifts the night before.

"Sound familiar?" Hawkins asked the crowd.
Instead of seeing the townspeople upset, however, the Grinch witnessed them gathering and rejoicing in song, Hawkins said. With that cue, Hawkins handed the microphone to singer Kristy Morales, who led the rally in a rendition of "Amazing Grace."









						Protesters gather in front of Ventura City Hall for 'Defend Serra' rally
					

At least 150 people took to the site of the former Junipero Serra statue on Saturday to protest the statue's removal by the Ventura City Council.



					www.vcstar.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> So when do you leave for the Pacific Northwest?


I have friends up there, nice area except for the nazis, but those are your people it’s the anti nazis you hate.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dylann Roof.









*Dylan Roof
Residence was Charleston, South Carolina*



Hüsker Dü said:


> I have friends up there, nice area except for the nazis, but those are your people it’s the anti nazis you hate.



*Thanks for forewarning the forum of your ties to Nazis on the East Coast 
as well as the Pacific Northwest....

Explains a lot about your unsolicited responses and posting demeanor .....

I always had you pegged correctly.....you just ticked off one more box
on your personality sheet...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Dylan Roof
> Residence was Charleston, South Carolina
> 
> 
> ...


Roof is on your team.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice video tour of part of NY


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268879683396997121


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have friends up there, nice area except for the nazis, but those are your people it’s the anti nazis you hate.


I don't know any nazi's, ya pinhead.
So you're claiming that nazi's took over down town Seattle and fucked it up?
You are one ignorant lying piece of stupidity...


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know any nazi's, ya pinhead.
> So you're claiming that nazi's took over down town Seattle and fucked it up?
> You are one ignorant lying piece of stupidity...


Are you really that clueless about Nazis in the Pacific Northwest?  Or do you have a little timer that dings when it is time for you to post an insult?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

I promise this will make you smile, that is if you are a pro America kinda person.








						Watch: Portland 'Protester' Learns Multiple Times Why You Don't Charge the Police
					

Remember when we were told the feds leaving had solved all this?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Pittsburgh mayor: "Serious concerns" over arrest of "peaceful" protester by police in unmarked van
					

A snatch-and-stash arrest?




					hotair.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I promise this will make you smile, that is if you are a pro America kinda person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see that is why I miss shows like COPS. Cops was one of the best comedy shows out there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know any nazi's, ya pinhead.
> So you're claiming that nazi's took over down town Seattle and fucked it up?
> You are one ignorant lying piece of stupidity...


You always make up your own story to argue against. I’ll just watch you tussle with yourself.


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always make up your own story to argue against. I’ll just watch you tussle with yourself.


*ARE*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You see that is why I miss shows like COPS. Cops was one of the best comedy shows out there.


They shot him in the ass when he was being carried away, too funny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you really that clueless about Nazis in the Pacific Northwest? Or do you have a little timer that dings when it is time for you to post an insult?


Clueless...? I'm clueless because I have no nazi friends?
I'm aware of the hate filled asswipes supremacists in the Pacific Northwest...along with the hate filled antifa asswipes who f'd up downtown Seattle
I'm also aware of hate filled narcissistic arrogant liberal asswipes right here in SoCal...
Ding ding ding ding ding ding........


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always make up your own story to argue against. I’ll just watch you tussle with yourself.


I'll just watch you crash and burn...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

Goodyear Tires Policy Slideshow Deems Leftist Activism ‘Acceptable,’ Conservative Activism ‘Unacceptable,’ Report Says | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2020)

Suppose these are just more of those nazi's of the Pacific Northwest Magoo was speaking of.....


*Portland protesters set fire to county government building*

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) — Protesters in Portland broke out the windows of a county government building, sprayed lighter fluid inside and set a fire in a demonstration that started Tuesday night and ended Wednesday morning with clashes with police, officials said.

The fire at the Multnomah Building damaged the county government’s office of community involvement, where Oregon’s first gay marriage took place and where protective gear has been distributed to try to prevent the spread of the coronavirus, said Multnomah County Chair Deborah Kafoury.

“This is the heart of our County, where people in our community come to get married, get their passports, and celebrate their cultural traditions and diversity,” she said in a statement.

read more...








						Portland protesters set fire to county government building
					

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) — Protesters in Portland broke out the windows of a county government building, sprayed lighter fluid inside and set a fire in a demonstration that started Tuesday night and ended Wednesday morning with clashes with police, officials said...




					apnews.com


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Suppose these are just more of those nazi's of the Pacific Northwest Magoo was speaking of.....
> 
> 
> *Portland protesters set fire to county government building*
> ...


No.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157574603962081


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2020)

espola said:


> No.
> 
> Keep on denying --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2020)

Are you over medicated this morning?
Denying? Denying what?
If anyone is in denial, it's you Magoo...
What part of this post do you consider "denying"? 


Clueless...? I'm clueless because I have no nazi friends?
_*I'm aware of the hate filled asswipes supremacists in the Pacific Northwest...along with the hate filled antifa asswipes who f'd up downtown Seattle*_
I'm also aware of hate filled narcissistic arrogant liberal asswipes right here in SoCal...
Ding ding ding ding ding ding........


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are you over medicated this morning?
> Denying? Denying what?
> If anyone is in denial, it's you Magoo...
> What part of this post do you consider "denying"?
> ...


Is that your insult timer bell going off?

The point of the little video is that Nazis will deny being Nazis even when wearing the full regalia, although the supposed setting of Germany in 1933 is a humorous stretch.  They are just concerned citizens.  Any "friends" I have or posters I encounter on the web will deny being Nazis even when they are parroting identical positions and comments as the full-up swastika-bearing "Heil Trump" Proud Boys and their admirers.   

Have I brought that explanation down to a level you can understand now?


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Is that your insult timer bell going off?
> 
> The point of the little video is that Nazis will deny being Nazis even when wearing the full regalia, although the supposed setting of Germany in 1933 is a humorous stretch.  They are just concerned citizens.  Any "friends" I have or posters I encounter on the web will deny being Nazis even when they are parroting identical positions and comments as the full-up swastika-bearing "Heil Trump" Proud Boys and their admirers.
> 
> Have I brought that explanation down to a level you can understand now?


He is intentionally ignorant for the purpose of political expediency. Like nazis he denies being a trumpist even while defending all that he does . . . Probably has the hat as well.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Is that your insult timer bell going off?
> 
> The point of the little video is that Nazis will deny being Nazis even when wearing the full regalia, although the supposed setting of Germany in 1933 is a humorous stretch.  They are just concerned citizens.  Any "friends" I have or posters I encounter on the web will deny being Nazis even when they are parroting identical positions and comments as the full-up swastika-bearing "Heil Trump" Proud Boys and their admirers.
> 
> Have I brought that explanation down to a level you can understand now?


Yeah so?
Has nothing to do with me.
Perhaps I should post Alinsky's rules that you & most of the Democrats seem to be following...


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah so?
> Has nothing to do with me.
> Perhaps I should post Alinsky's rules that you & most of the Democrats seem to be following...


"Has nothing to do with me"

q.e.d.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah so?
> Has nothing to do with me.
> Perhaps I should post Alinsky's rules that you & most of the Democrats seem to be following...


There’s some irony/projection right there!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Fort Lori: Police directive banned protesters on Mayor Lightfoot's block
					






					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Pittsburgh Dem Mayor: No, you can't protest outside my house
					

NIMBY alert




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Van Jones on Kamala's DNC Speech: 'I Got The Feels, Man' -- Beautiful, Amazing
					

Wednesday on CNN, political analyst for the network Van Jones heaped praise on vice presidential nominee Sen. Kamala Harris's (D-CA) speech closing the first night of the Democratic convention. | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

*The above used a nasal tone for comedy.....*
*The below " Has " a nasal tone that is far from a commodity....*











*Willie Brown on " Heels Up " and her kneeling:*
*
“Yes, I may have influenced her career by appointing her to two state commissions when I was
 Assembly speaker,” Brown wrote in the San Francisco Chronicle op-ed. “I certainly helped with 
her first race for district attorney in San Francisco. I have also helped the careers of 
House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, Gov. Gavin Newsom, Sen. Dianne Feinstein and a host of other politicians.” *
*
Hmmmmm.....pretty revealing on the others also....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Navy Seal Jack Carr Instructs Americans on How to Deal With a Violent Mob
					

Survival is paramount.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Hmm... yet never any "tensions" over black on black murders that happen 7 times per day; everyday.  Nevermind that the hood rat was causing problems in a liquor store with a knife.  Can't hold "them" accountable for anything... it's oppressive.  LMAO!









						Tensions heightened over fatal police shooting of Black man
					

Community activists said they will present their frustrations and demand racial justice from the leaders of a Louisiana city on Sunday, following a night of violence that erupted after police shot and killed a Black man. Dozens of people took to the streets of Lafayette on Saturday in response...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You see that is why I miss shows like COPS. Cops was one of the best comedy shows out there.


Love these.  Does my heart good to see these punks get dealt with appropriately.  Are we sure that wasn't Ashton "Ashley" Kutcher?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Van Jones on Kamala's DNC Speech: 'I Got The Feels, Man' -- Beautiful, Amazing
> 
> 
> Wednesday on CNN, political analyst for the network Van Jones heaped praise on vice presidential nominee Sen. Kamala Harris's (D-CA) speech closing the first night of the Democratic convention. | Clips
> ...


"I got the feels, man.  A lot of people watching and holding their daughter's hands.  A lot of people have lost hope in this country... but when you have a black woman standing up there... proud... strong... warm... "  

Really, Van?  What do they tell their daughters... it pays to sleep with your married boss?  That's how you propel yourself to the White House?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

So let me understand this... black people want the mayor to resign because another, stupid black criminal died while refusing to stop threatening people with a knife?  What the fuck planet on we on here?  Do black people really think the laws don't apply to them?









						Louisiana protesters call for Lafayette mayor-president to resign after police shooting
					

Protesters gathered for the second night after Trayford Pellerin's death, first in front of Lafayette City Hall and later with several demonstrations.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, hood rats that don't comply with police and go to their cars to possibly grab a weapon, shouldn't feel safe.  Comply and live.  It's so simple that even the dumbest people on the planet can understand it.









						‘This is why we don’t feel safe’: NBA, NFL speak out on Jacob Blake shooting
					

Saints running back Alvin Kamara called the shooting "attempted murder."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

That's right, you stupid bitch.  You either want police doing their jobs or you don't.  There's no picking and choosing the one that suits your narrative.  Get the fuck off the street and find your lazy, libtard ass a job and nobody will bother you anymore.









						Far-right Proud Boys supporters clashed with Black Lives Matter protesters in Portland
					

Footage of the protest Saturday shows protesters battling with projectiles and batons as police face criticism for not intervening.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2020)

If you are not prepared to use force to defend civilization, then be prepared to accept barbarism. 
Thomas Sowell


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Marquise Love.  Those damned, white cops have the dumbest names.









						Driver Pulled from Truck, Beaten by Black Lives Matter Crowd in Portland Speaks Out
					

Adam Haner, the driver who was dragged from his pick-up truck and beaten by rioters in Portland last week, is questioning the motives of protestors, saying “they’re exhibiting the same behavior that they’re trying to stop.”Haner’s comments came during a Saturday appearance on Fox News’ “Watters...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Who knew?








						2020 Has Seen the Largest Surge of Gun Ownership In History
					

America's gun ownership has exploded and this is a great thing.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS


Be aware of your surroundings.....!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Only 1 ?
You know I wasn’t there.
Too funny.








						There is a Body Count in Kenosha Tuesday Night -- Armed Civilians Fire on Rioters Leaving Two Dead
					

One dead, three wounded in two related shooting incidents in Kenosha.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Manhunt? 
What, to give him a medal?









						Kenosha Police: ‘Manhunt’ Underway For Possible ‘Vigilante’ Who Shot Looters, Killing Two | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

A clear case of self defense, what dumb ass is stupid  enough to chase a guy with a long gun?
I bet they don’t do that again.
Too Funny,









						Kenosha Shooter Is Arrested and Charged With First Degree Murder In the Death of Antifa Rioters
					

I'm going to try to contain my grief




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A clear case of self defense, what dumb ass is stupid  enough to chase a guy with a long gun?
> I bet they don’t do that again.
> Too Funny,
> 
> ...


Bunch of idiots running around destroying stuff. And yeah even dumber when you chase and attack a guy with a gun.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2020)

“Liberals suddenly want the riots to stop because they realize it’s hurting their election chances. Conservatives have always wanted the riots to stop even though we know it’s helping our election chances. The former cares about votes, the latter about lives.”

Related: The polling numbers showing violence helping Trump’s numbers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> “Liberals suddenly want the riots to stop because they realize it’s hurting their election chances. Conservatives have always wanted the riots to stop even though we know it’s helping our election chances. The former cares about votes, the latter about lives.”
> 
> Related: The polling numbers showing violence helping Trump’s numbers.
> 
> Yes, these self described geniuses may be waking up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

WATCH: Man Shot in Head at Kenosha Riots
					

A man was shot in the head in Kenosha, Wisconsin on Tuesday night, as riots swept through the city for a third consecutive night.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

People know the Dems restore stability to this country.
Nobody’s even watching the GOP convention.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> People know the Dems restore stability to this country.
> Nobody’s even watching the GOP convention.



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

STOP LYING " Messy " Financial and face the TRUTH...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> People know the Dems restore stability to this country.
> Nobody’s even watching the GOP convention.


You better hope no one’s watching, they are beating the shit out of the dem convention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Wisconsin DOJ Finds Jacob Blake Had Weapon On Floorboard Of Car | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

*Riots......?*

*Ohhhhh ....that's gunna hurt...!





*


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

*Peaceful Protests........Yep.*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> STOP LYING " Messy " Financial and face the TRUTH...!*


I love how triggered you get, snowflake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

WATCH: CNN Claims Kenosha Protests Are ‘Fiery But Mostly Peaceful’ As City Burns Behind Reporter | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I love how triggered you get, snowflake.


I hope these Antifa types keep getting shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Soros DA Diana Becton Requires Officers Consider Whether a Looter "Needed" Stolen Goods Before Charging
					

Ridiculous.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Soros DA Diana Becton Requires Officers Consider Whether a Looter "Needed" Stolen Goods Before Charging
					

Ridiculous.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

I bet this guy doesn’t chase a guy with a gun again.








						Video evidence appears to show first Kenosha shooting victim charging shooter, using N-word while taunting militia members
					

As new details continue to emerge concerning a deadly confrontation between rioters and a militia group in Kenosha, Wisconsin, a new video appears to show that the first victim charged at the shooter,  who appeared to be attempting to retreat behind a car, and threw an object at him. It also...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Drugs kill people, police don’t.








						George Floyd Died of Health Complications from a Fentanyl Overdose -- He Was Not Murdered By Minneapolis Police
					

Fentanyl toxicity caused pulmonary edema which resulted in cardiopulmonary arrest and death - none of which resulted from the officers actions.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Drugs kill people, police don’t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ahhhhh.......The TRUTH comes out..!*
*
Just like the DUMBFUCK Ghetto Idiots who are rioting in Minneapolis because a
weak minded " Blackman " put a pistol in his mouth and blew himself away....
And the police tried to help him and got blamed for his ignorant action.....!
*
*AND IT WAS ALL CAUGHT ON CAMERA....!*

" Later, at about 6 p.m., the male suspect was located on foot on Nicollet Mall between 8th Street and 9th Street.
 As officers approached the suspect, the suspect produced a handgun and took his own life. Minneapolis police 
spokesperson John Elder said people began to live stream to social media that officers had shot the suspect in the head.
 Elder said that information is false and police have surveillance video of the incident taking place. "


*The video, a surveillance camera owned by the city, shows a man in *
*a white T-shirt, wearing a black backpack and a hat. As he pulled the trigger the 
round blew his head and hat off....All caught on Camera...!!!!









						UPDATE: Video of homicide suspect shooting himself taken down by MPD; initially posted to dispel rumors that led to civil unrest, looting
					

Minneapolis police confirmed the body was found at a parking ramp on 10th Street ...




					kstp.com
				



*


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2020)

UPDATE: Video of homicide suspect shooting himself taken down by MPD; initially posted to dispel rumors that led to civil unrest, looting
					

Minneapolis police confirmed the body was found at a parking ramp on 10th Street ...




					kstp.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Nigga got shot.




__





						Kenosha Shooting Victim Caught on Camera Taunting Armed Civilians: 'Shoot Me, N***a!'
					






					townhall.com


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nigga got shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, taunting!  That makes it legal then.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2020)

It is disappointing that so many have left the forum.  I was looking forward to a spirited debate about how many shots in the back it takes to bring down a suspect fleeing at a snail's pace.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Oh, taunting!  That makes it legal then.


*Assault with a Skatetboard.....Dead*
*Assault with a Gun #1.....Dead
Assault with a Gun #2.....Arm blown apart
*
*Lin Wood as the Attorney....Not Guilty ( Self Defense ) Record Clean.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

espola said:


> It is disappointing that so many have left the forum.  I was looking forward to a spirited debate about how many shots in the back it takes to bring down a suspect fleeing at a snail's pace.
> 
> *Four......the other three were for the Basketball T shirts....*



*You can thank you and yours for those actions.....*
*You can thank you and yours for a massive exodus from California...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You can thank you and yours for those actions.....*
> *You can thank you and yours for a massive exodus from California...*











						Left-Wing Thugs Trespass, Vandalize Home of LAPD Chief
					

On Thursday, left-wing criminals vandalized the home of LAPD Chief Michael Moore. It's not clear how the left-wing thugs entered the gated community, but, once inside, the mob trashed the




					townhall.com


----------



## Torros (Aug 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dylann Roof.


Antifa.com

Click it.


----------



## Torros (Aug 29, 2020)

Torros said:


> Antifa.com
> 
> Click it.


Antifa.com

Just go there and see what you find.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2020)

Torros said:


> Antifa.com
> 
> Just go there and see what you find.











						'Antifa' website cited in conservative media attack on Biden is linked to — wait for it — Russia
					

One America News chief White House correspondent Chanel Rion used a Russian-linked site to take a shot at the Democratic ticket.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


> 'Antifa' website cited in conservative media attack on Biden is linked to — wait for it — Russia
> 
> 
> One America News chief White House correspondent Chanel Rion used a Russian-linked site to take a shot at the Democratic ticket.
> ...


trump IS fake news. In what is now the republican party opposite world or continuous projection is the way they roll . . . reality is to cruel to face.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> 'Antifa' website cited in conservative media attack on Biden is linked to — wait for it — Russia
> 
> 
> One America News chief White House correspondent Chanel Rion used a Russian-linked site to take a shot at the Democratic ticket.
> ...







* er


Monkey " Butter "*

5 medium                          
size perfectly ripe bananas (no brown spots)
20 oz                         
whole can of crushed pineapple, do not drain
1/2 c                          
coconut, shredded or flaked or ground
3 1/2 c                            
sugar
3 Tbsp                           
lemon juice concentrate
1 box                          
pectin (optional)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

espola said:


> It is disappointing that so many have left the forum.  I was looking forward to a spirited debate about how many shots in the back it takes to bring down a suspect fleeing at a snail's pace.


I can answer that for you, Ebola.  "The entire magazine."  Especially if it's a sex offender, violating a restraining order, stealing keys/vehicle, resisting arrest, with a knife and 3 kids in the car that he can use as hostages.

Next?


----------



## Imtired (Aug 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> 'Antifa' website cited in conservative media attack on Biden is linked to — wait for it — Russia
> 
> 
> One America News chief White House correspondent Chanel Rion used a Russian-linked site to take a shot at the Democratic ticket.
> ...


Trump: “I love the poorly educated”.  Wonder why he said that??


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Trump: “I love the poorly educated”.  Wonder why he said that??


Good question... he was a liberal for most of his life.  Most of the liberals I see bashing Trump can't spell basic words.  It's quite amusing.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2020)

This guy put more research into Kyle vs. Humanity that I would ever want to do --









						Anatomy of a Catastrophe - Bullshido
					

There are a lot of opinions floating around about Kyle Rittenhouse and his actions. Normally when we have an emotionally charged series of events like those surrounding young Mister Rittenhouse, the first and most immediate of these opinions can be quickly parsed into a few easy categories.




					www.bullshido.net


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

espola said:


> This guy put more research into Kyle vs. Humanity that I would ever want to do --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So no "spirited debate" on how many shots?


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Trump: “I love the poorly educated”.  Wonder why he said that??



*Did he " Really " say it like you are trying to convey it.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

Congratulations, libtard!  Cater to the unemployed losers and this is what you get.  I hope you wind up living on the streets, you stupid fuck.









						Protesters gather in NW Portland outside mayor's home, police declare unlawful assembly
					

PORTLAND, OR (KPTV) – Hundreds of protesters gathered in the Pearl District Wednesday evening and a group spent the night outside Mayor Ted Wheeler's home.




					www.kptv.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Congratulations, libtard!  Cater to the unemployed losers and this is what you get.  I hope you wind up living on the streets, you stupid fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note how the article states that in this case the police declared that the protests were not lawful? 

Funny how that works. When they burn, loot, protest in parts of the city where the politicians don't live, the politicians support them. When they come to their doorstep, the tell the police to move the scum out.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2020)

QUOTE= Espola  post: 4311, flacid member "                      
espola said: 
 It is disappointing that so many have left the forum. 
 I was looking forward to a spirited debate about how many
 shots in the back it takes to bring down a suspect fleeing at a snail's pace.         
/QUOTE

QUOTE="The Outlaw, post: 356155, member: 5204"
I can answer that for you, Ebola.  "The entire magazine."  Especially if it's a sex offender, violating a restraining order, stealing keys/vehicle, resisting arrest, with a knife and 3 kids in the car that he can use as hostages.

Next?
/QUOTE


*It's quite predictable that " Espola " would ignore the context of the " Sub-Human " who was *
*shot by the Kenosha Police 4 times ( not 7 ).....seems this Jacob guy was a down right sick SOB
who had a rap sheet longer than Spola's Lies.....
Hmmmmm.....what was the long list of complaints against Mr Espola on the original Forum...
Let's ponder that....could it be he had vile history of lewd disgusting posts and comments on*
*the initial Forum.....Hmmmmm.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

UH OH!  Where are the social workers?  Can't we all just libtard along?









						Portland police missing in action against militias
					

The shooting death of a man in Portland on Saturday night signified an even darker turn in the conflict, as the city has seemingly become a magnet for armed right-wing militias and left-wing agitators.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah, it is a game... and you know EXACTLY what the "victim's" families are going through.  You see, their families know they're hood rats.  They know they're violent criminals.  They know, one day, that stupid thug is going to get shot or die at someone's hands.  So you know they're unfazed.  You aren't experiencing any fucking pain.  7 black on black murders every day and you don't give a fuck.  You only care if there's a white man or cop to blame, fucking loser.









						Jazz star Donovan Mitchell talks police brutality after Game 7 loss: ‘This is a game’
					

“The pain that’s on my face right now and the way I feel, I can only imagine what’s going through these victim’s families.”




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

Nah... Rittenhouse was a maniac.  He was just out shooting at innocent people!  Where is Justadouche?

1.  Showing him how to ride a skateboard with your shoulder.
2.  *B*lack *L*eaps *M*atter
3.  First asshole that runs up and punches him from behind.
4.  Well, that didn't end like I thought.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

Here's the video Justadouche was referring to at a service station.  Gee... another thug chasing the kid, who tried to run from him, but got cornered and shot to protect himself.  Starts at the 2:45 mark.  Looks like a clear case of self defense to me in every instance.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/08/30/kenosha-shooting-victims-defense/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2020)

The birth and development of the American police can be traced to a multitude of historical, legal and political-economic conditions. The institution of slavery and the control of minorities, however, were two of the more formidable historic features of American society shaping early policing. Slave patrols and Night Watches, which later became modern police departments, were both designed to control the behaviors of minorities









						A Brief History of Slavery and the Origins of American Policing
					

The birth and development of the American police can be traced to a multitude of historical, legal and political-economic conditions.




					plsonline.eku.edu


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The birth and development of the American police can be traced to a multitude of historical, legal and political-economic conditions. The institution of slavery and the control of minorities, however, were two of the more formidable historic features of American society shaping early policing. Slave patrols and Night Watches, which later became modern police departments, were both designed to control the behaviors of minorities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting an article stating what most consider common knowledge.....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The birth and development of the American police can be traced to a multitude of historical, legal and political-economic conditions. The institution of slavery and the control of minorities, however, were two of the more formidable historic features of American society shaping early policing. Slave patrols and Night Watches, which later became modern police departments, were both designed to control the behaviors of minorities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if minorities can't control themselves, someone has to.  We don't need your bullshit history lesson.  Laws are pretty fucking basic.  Somehow most black and brown people can follow them.  But I guess being the least educated race has its privileges.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Whoops!  "Say his name!  Dumbshit DAD!"









						Jacob Blake Sr. Has Long History of Racist, Antisemitic, Anti-Christian Posts; Set to Meet Joe Biden
					

Jacob Blake Sr., the father of the man shot, has a long history of racist, antisemitic, and anti-Christian posts. He is set to meet Joe Biden.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Imtired (Sep 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks for posting an article stating what most consider common knowledge.....


Too many big words?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Nah... the libtard media doesn't want more carnage, unrest and death.









						Kenosha journalist quits after coverage of Jacob Blake rally
					

A Black journalist quit his job at a Kenosha, Wisconsin, daily newspaper after disputing a headline for a story about a rally organized by the family of Jacob Blake, a Black man who was shot by a police officer.  Daniel Thompson resigned from his position as a digital editor at The Kenosha News...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Too many big words?



*Here's one for you......






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2020)

Sign seen today, "If you don't accept my existence expect resistance"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sign seen today, "If you don't accept my existence expect resistance"


Reality of today... "if you're never willing to take the blame... nobody gives a fuck about your name."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Reality of today... "if you're never willing to take the blame... nobody gives a fuck about your name."


Fits trump and his supporters well.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fits trump and his supporters well.


Fits hood rats getting killed by cops because they're too fucking stupid to comply.


----------



## Imtired (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Note how the article states that in this case the police declared that the protests were not lawful?
> 
> Funny how that works. When they burn, loot, protest in parts of the city where the politicians don't live, the politicians support them. When they come to their doorstep, the tell the police to move the scum out.


“I think America must see that riots do not develop out of thin air. Certain conditions continue to exist in our society which must be condemned as vigorously as we condemn riots. But in the final analysis, a riot is the language of the unheard. And what is it that America has failed to hear? It has failed to hear that the plight of the Negro poor has worsened over the last few years. It has failed to hear that the promises of freedom and justice have not been met. And it has failed to hear that large segments of white society are more concerned about tranquility and the status quo than about justice, equality, and humanity. And so in a real sense our nation’s summers of riots are caused by our nation’s winters of delay. And as long as America postpones justice, we stand in the position of having these recurrences of violence and riots over and over again. Social justice and progress are the absolute guarantors of riot prevention.”
Dr. Martin Luther King...over 50 years ago (a few months before he was assassinated in 1968). Sad how his words are still relevant 50 years later.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> “I think America must see that riots do not develop out of thin air. Certain conditions continue to exist in our society which must be condemned as vigorously as we condemn riots. But in the final analysis, a riot is the language of the unheard. And what is it that America has failed to hear? It has failed to hear that the plight of the Negro poor has worsened over the last few years. It has failed to hear that the promises of freedom and justice have not been met. And it has failed to hear that large segments of white society are more concerned about tranquility and the status quo than about justice, equality, and humanity. And so in a real sense our nation’s summers of riots are caused by our nation’s winters of delay. And as long as America postpones justice, we stand in the position of having these recurrences of violence and riots over and over again. Social justice and progress are the absolute guarantors of riot prevention.”
> Dr. Martin Luther King...over 50 years ago (a few months before he was assassinated in 1968). Sad how his words are still relevant 50 years later.


What?  The plight of the negro?  Are you fucking kidding me?  Worsened how?  Education available?  Yep... you just have to show up and respect your teacher.  College available?  Yep... you even get lowered admission standards.  Work available?  Yep... in fact, you almost CAN'T be fired.  

Tell me... how's the plight of the negro when it comes to being former gang members that spit violence, misogyny and drugs into a microphone and become millionaire's doing it?  That's some plight.  How about the fatherless 'negro' that has a 2.2 GPA but gets into a major college, and much of it paid for, because he can run a 4.3?  There is no postponement to justice.  Let me spell it out for again:  We don't tolerate lawlessness and violence towards police officers.  Not from anyone.  If you can't understand that, it won't end well for you.  Stop playing the victim.  Everyone else see's the bullshit so you can shove the 'social justice' straight up your canal.  Blacks refuse to be held accountable regardless of how bad and violent the behavior is.  That doesn't fly.

And if you're smart, you'll drop the 'character of their content' bullshit because that doesn't help one iota.  Now long back into your other profile.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302483703181062144


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

A little high stepping going on during this angle. Heisman Trophy candidate? I hate when they get flashy running into the endzone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302484165984620544


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> A little high stepping going on during this angle. Heisman Trophy candidate? I hate when they get flashy running into the endzone.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302484165984620544


Some just cannot act like they've been there before.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2020)

Downtown Portland Saturday evening...
War-torn by Antifa.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Downtown Portland Saturday evening...
> War-torn by Antifa.
> View attachment 8957


There is a reason suddenly you see some dems come out against the rioting. It is polling badly and moving the needle towards the gop. 

And a further funny is the press suddenly talking about violence as if for the past 3 months they claimed it was all peaceful and such.


----------



## Imtired (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> There is a reason suddenly you see some dems come out against the rioting. It is polling badly and moving the needle towards the gop.
> 
> And a further funny is the press suddenly talking about violence as if for the past 3 months they claimed it was all peaceful and such.


Lol, Ok.  There is no “sudden shift“ in anyone coming out against rioting,  What Dems have resisted are the repeated attempts by some on the right to link peaceful protestors as one and the same with rioters. 

The press has been covering the violence ad nauseum.  But, as usual, Trump keeps the news busy with his own constant missteps.  Lying about calling John McCain a “loser”, DeJoy now in hot water for illegal campaign solicitation, Trump calling troops losers and suckers.  Lots of material to choose from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Downtown Portland Saturday evening...
> War-torn by Antifa.
> View attachment 8957


When did you get out?


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When did you get out?


Today


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> There is a reason suddenly you see some dems come out against the rioting. It is polling badly and moving the needle towards the gop.
> 
> And a further funny is the press suddenly talking about violence as if for the past 3 months they claimed it was all peaceful and such.


Yeah Portland looks bad. Just look at that photo.
Or are you saying there’s violence under Trump? Will Biden change that?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Downtown Portland Saturday evening...
> War-torn by Antifa.
> View attachment 8957


Welcome back, bitch boy.

More like "fuck the black people too violent and too stupid to play in the greatest system in the world... created by whitey.  Tell me, methy, why hasn't the libtard media made more mention of that punk, Daniel Prude, being full of PCP and spitting at cops?









						BLM protesters scream 'f**k the white people' at elderly diners
					

An unidentified man in Rochester, New York, was struck by a car during an anti-racism demonstration on Friday and 59 people were arrested in Portland, Oregon, between Saturday and Sunday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah Portland looks bad. Just look at that photo.
> Or are you saying there’s violence under Trump? Will Biden change that?


You miss this one, pussy boy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Alright, trannies... stay the fuck away from protests.









						Unusual menstrual cycles reported after tear gas deployment at Seattle protests
					

Stories of odd menstrual cycles are emerging out of Seattle among residents exposed to police-deployed tear gas during Black Lives Matter protests. More than a dozen protesters, reporters and even …




					nypost.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Here Come More Riots: Rochester Police Chief Resigns as Tension Over Daniel Prude’s Death Intensifies
					

In March, Daniel Prude died after being detained by police in Rochester, New York. They placed a “spit hood” over his head. He suffocated and died. Prude appears to not




					townhall.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Strange... I wonder if CNN doesn't report this because they know Herschel supports Donald Trump.









						Herschel Walker says rioters should get federal time for 'destroying lives and businesses'
					

"I’ve watched a lot of these beautiful cities being destroyed by people rioting and I saw all these local leaders that won’t step to the plate to protect their citizens or their citizens’ businesses," Walker said in a video posted to Twitter.  "So I’m going to step up to the plate and become a...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Portland Police Have Spent $6.9 Million on Overtime Due to Riots
					

The Portland Police Bureau spent millions on overtime over the span of just two months as a result of the nightly riots in the city.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Portland Police Have Spent $6.9 Million on Overtime Due to Riots
> 
> 
> The Portland Police Bureau spent millions on overtime over the span of just two months as a result of the nightly riots in the city.
> ...


His own fanboys are ready to boot his libtard ass out of office.









						Portland mayor facing resignation calls, questioned leadership as election looms
					

Many critics say they’re frustrated that Wheeler, the city’s police commissioner, expresses support for police reforms yet hasn’t come out strongly when officers appear to use excessive force on people during protests. Many others are frustrated he hasn’t done more to end the nightly...




					www.oregonlive.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fits Biden and his supporters well.


*The hair sniffing perv of Delaware and his 
" Heels Up Harris " pony pal....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The hair sniffing perv of Delaware and his
> " Heels Up Harris " pony pal....*


You people are like little old ladies, everything offends and shocks you accept your own hypocrisy and hate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people are like little old ladies, everything offends and shocks you accept your own hypocrisy and hate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Not sure why this thread was on page two, see what happens when I am not here to keep order?
Another peaceful protester, shocked at his race however.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

It's probably time to go ahead and open carry when we go out to dinner.  Send a message this bullshit won't be tolerated.  I notice the fucking cowards only go after women and senior citizens.









						Protesters threaten to ‘knock out’ diners in Florida amid unrest
					

Peter Kirsanow, member of the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights, reacts on ‘Fox & Friends.’




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not sure why this thread was on page two, see what happens when I am not here to keep order?
> Another peaceful protester, shocked at his race however.
> View attachment 9072


Easy, Joe... he's just the product of an oppressive system.  He dindu nuffins.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2020)

Barkley wins the quote of the day: Regarding the idea of defunding the police, Barkley said, "Who are black folks supposed to call, Ghostbusters?"









						Charles Barkley and Shaquille O'Neal speak out in defense of police in Breonna Taylor case
					

Charles Barkley and Shaquille O'Neal have both spoken out in defense of the police in the tragic incident that took the life of Breonna Taylor during a shootout between her boyfriend and the police.




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Barkley wins the quote of the day: Regarding the idea of defunding the police, Barkley said, "Who are black folks supposed to call, Ghostbusters?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2020)

Would anyone care to go to a firearm auction with me tomorrow?
Never know when you might need it.








						Gunslinger Auctions | Glendora CA
					

We specialize in Gun Auctions, Gun Consignments, Gun Appraisals, New and Used Guns, and more!




					gunslingerauctions.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

I wonder if the NBA will protest this murder and take the day off for more room service since the finals are in Miami.









						Coach Corey Smith Miami HS football coach shot dead by teen nephew
					

Coach Corey Smith Miami high school football coach shot dead by teen nephew Charles Alexander and robbed of $7K. Troubled mental history.



					scallywagandvagabond.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I wonder if the NBA will protest this murder and take the day off for more room service since the finals are in Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The poor kid was just taking after his old Pa.

"Of note, Charles Alexander is the son of 41-year-old *Lamar Alexander*, the convicted felon who was shot and killed after *carjacking a UPS truck* and leading police on a high-speed chase last November."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

So much for THIS hood rat getting a job now with attempted murder charges.  *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder, right Tatiana?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The poor kid was just taking after his old Pa.
> 
> "Of note, Charles Alexander is the son of 41-year-old *Lamar Alexander*, the convicted felon who was shot and killed after *carjacking a UPS truck* and leading police on a high-speed chase last November."


Wait, hound, are you suggesting the boy knew his father?


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wait, hound, are you suggesting the boy knew his father?


----------

